# Minarettverbot in Deutschland - ja oder nein?



## Shi (14. Dezember 2009)

Wollte mal fragen was ihr von einem Minarettverbot in Deutschland haltet.

Euer Shi.

(Und ja, ich weiß dass es schon einen Fred dazu gibt- aber das hier ist ein Umfragefred)


----------



## Low (14. Dezember 2009)

Ja - Wäre aber auch für ein Verbot von Kirchen. 
Glaube nicht an Hokuspokus Gott erschuf die Welt in 7 Tage Gefasel. 


Ich bin der Anti Christ


----------



## herethic (14. Dezember 2009)

[x]Nein
Die Muslime die da wohnen wo es noch keine Minaretta gibt sollten die möglichkeit haben ihren glauben auszuleben.
Würde ausserdem mal ein bisschen abwechslung bringen,nur Kirchen sind auch langweillig


----------



## Väinämöinen (14. Dezember 2009)

Nein. Für irgendwelche Türmchen gibt es das Baurecht, spezielle Gesetze für Minarette sind da IMO nicht nötig. Schlimm ist ja eigentlich auch nur das Geseiere vom Muezzin und nicht der eigentliche Turm, den man zur Not ja immernoch in der Höhe begrenzen könnte. Das braucht nämlich niemand (es gibt Uhren) und würde mich auf Dauer gewaltig nerven.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Dezember 2009)

faschistisch werden oder was

ihr seid zwar ja noch jung,aber kultur solte man respektieren.
ich bin jünger des metalls inbegriff des chaos und der freiheit.da passt mir diktatorisches nicht.


----------



## Ceyone (14. Dezember 2009)

Aufjedenfall Verbot!


----------



## herethic (14. Dezember 2009)

byaliar schrieb:


> faschistisch werden oder was
> 
> ihr seid zwar ja noch jung,aber kultur solte man respektieren.
> ich bin jünger des metalls inbegriff des chaos und der freiheit.da passt mir diktatorisches nicht.


WTF? Meinst du jetzt deutsche oder islamische Kultur


----------



## Maschine311 (14. Dezember 2009)

Klares Ja! Das gehört hier einfach nicht hin und ausserdem, möchten die ja gerne riesige Denkmäler bauen und nicht bloß ein Ort um ihren Glauben kund tun! Es gibt viele andere Glaubensgemeinschaften die sich irgendwelche größeren Immobilen anmieten und daraus ein Kirchenähnliches (Jeovashaus, Moschee ect.) machen! Ich bin nicht der Meinung das es jeder Glaubensrichtung erlaubt werden muß hier ein Glaubensdenkmal zu bauen wie es ihnen gerade beliebt. Das soll nicht heißen das die ihren Glauben nicht ausleben dürfen, aber solange sich sehr viele nicht hier intregieren wollen (Sprache ect.), sollte sowas auch nicht erlaubt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

[X]Solange Religion Privatsache bleibt, braucht man auch keine speziellen Gesetze dagegen.
Das heißt umgekehrt aber, dass ich gegen jedwege religiös begründete Ausnahmeregelungen vom Baurecht, Lärmschutzregelungen oder dem Tierschutz bin. (in Umgekehrter Reihenfolge, spitze Türme stören mich definitiv am wenigsten)

Ansonsten sollte man nicht die Lizenzgebühren vergessen, denn erfunden hats wer http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHkVCBURIlw]anders


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

mir geht das ganze religions zeug sowieso aufn sack und das in deutschland alles dürfen sein muss und kein böses wort gegenüber der ausländerpolitik bzw. denn migranten fallen darf ein klares ja zum verbot. In keinem anderen land ist die religionsfreiheit so groß wie hier, ob das gut is bzw. ein zeichen von menschlichkeit toleranz sei dahingestellt.

Wenn man in dem land lebt wo man eingewandert ist sollte man die sprache lernen müssen, man kann gerne seine religion ausleben aber dann auch so das es keinen anderen stört.


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin zwar kein Deutscher, aber egal ob Österreich oder sonst wo, ich würde Ja ankreuzen.


----------



## Malkav85 (15. Dezember 2009)

Solange wir Christen in muslimischen Ländern benachteiligt werden und sogar bedroht, sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung für eine Zustimmung.

Mal davon abgesehen: Religionsfreiheit hin oder her. Wir müssen nicht jedem Zucker in den Hin**rn blasen.


----------



## MarcelRamon (15. Dezember 2009)

Ja. Sowas hat in Deutschland nichts verloren. Genauso wenig würden wir Kirchen bauen in islamistischen Ländern nur damit wir unsere Religion durchbringen. Man hat sich den jeweiligen Gepflogenheiten des Landes, dazu gehört auch die Religion, anzupassen. Darum ein klares "Ja" zum Minarettverbot in Deutschland.


----------



## Väinämöinen (15. Dezember 2009)

Allerdings ist Deutschland säkular und nicht christlich (oder sollte es zumindest sein). Und solange die ihre Türmchen selbst bezahlen, sich an das gleiche Baurecht halten wie alle anderen auch und gewährleistet ist, dass unter die Religionsfreiheit auch die Freiheit von Religion fällt, sollen sie doch machen, was sie wollen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit >>ja<< gestimmt.

Hintergrund ist bei mir jedoch ein anderer.
Ältere Glaubensgebäude mit historisch wertvollem Hintergrund können aus Denkmalschutzgründen bestehen bleiben. Eine Neuerrichtung von Tempeln jedweder(!) Religion ist in meinen Augen unnötig.


----------



## Väinämöinen (15. Dezember 2009)

Da werden sich dir aber wohl nur die anschließen, die entweder keine brauchen (Atheisten usw.) oder schon bis zur Sättigungsgrenze versorgt sind (Christen). Dadurch, dass man die Moslems zwingt in irgendwelchen alten Gebäuden zu beten erreicht man jedenfalls weder eine bessere Integration noch sonst irgendwas, da eine Moschee ja prinzipiell niemanden stören muss (wenn man eventuell die Größe beschränkt und den Muezzin verbietet) und eine Islamisierung wird auch nicht verhindert (sofern es die denn tatsächlich gibt).


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich (als Atheist) finde jeden Glauben, der regelrecht an Gebäude, Gegenstände (Reliquien), Institutionen und Handlungen gebunden ist, von Natur aus fragwürdig. Ich finde daher auch, Glaube sollte frei von jeder Doktrin, von jeder Beeinflussung und allem Materiellen sein.

Daher stehe ich dem Großteil sämtlicher Religionen skeptisch gegenüber.


----------



## Nip (15. Dezember 2009)

In Deutschland lebende Hindus bauen auch keine Tempel und Ägypter keine Pyramiden  und Ex-Indianer stellen auch keine Totempfähle auf !!!!!

Also was soll das ???


----------



## Sash (15. Dezember 2009)

erstmal, ich bin dafür.
ich bin nicht gläubig, und halte jede religion für menschheitsfeindlich, jede sollte verboten werden. und vorallem islamisten die sich hier ausbreiten wie ratten, uns vorwerfen das sie sich hier nicht wohl und sicher fühlen, uns christen aber in ihren länder teilweise verfolgen, müssen gestoppt werden. gegen die leute ansich hab ich nichts, nur die sollten sich uns anpassen in unserem land. sowie ich nicht nackt in deren mosche in deren land rumlaufen würde.


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Dezember 2009)

Nip schrieb:


> In Deutschland lebende Hindus bauen auch keine Tempel und Ägypter keine Pyramiden  und Ex-Indianer stellen auch keine Totempfähle auf !!!!!
> 
> Also was soll das ???



Also das mit den Hindu Tempeln solltest du noch etwas genauer beleuchten. 

Hier mal ein Tempel aus Hamm ... ich glaub das ist in Deutschland. 

Link


----------



## Nip (15. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Also das mit den Hindu Tempeln solltest du noch etwas genauer beleuchten.
> 
> Hier mal ein Tempel aus Hamm ... ich glaub das ist in Deutschland.
> 
> Link




Ohjehh....ich hab´s befürchtet !


----------



## Gast XXXX (15. Dezember 2009)

Noch ein Schock.  Es sind zwar keine Ägypter sondern Deutsche aber schau selbst. Klick
Das Thema Totempfahl, will ich auch noch kurz belichtet zeigen. Klack
Obwohl es nicht von denen angebetet wird, zumindest hoffe ich es.


----------



## .Mac (15. Dezember 2009)

[x] Nein

Finde es schon krass wie einige hier denken, da sollte mal der Verfassungsschutz vorbei schauen. 

Ich wohne in Hamburg und sehe alle 20Min. mind. eine Kirche, warum sollte es einer bestimmten Religion untersagt sein eine Minarette zu bauen? Ohh stimmt, die sind ja alle so schlimm und 600 M hoch.

Solange die Dinger nicht vom Staat bezahlt werden kann es doch egal sein ob diese sowas bauen. Ich bin selbst "Atheist", trotzdem sehe ich keinen Grund darin das einer Religion sowas untersagt wird, ein kleiner Auszug aus dem GG.
Art. 3 Abs. 3 "Niemand darf wegen seines Geschlechtes, seiner Abstammung, seiner Rasse, seiner Sprache, seiner Heimat und Herkunft, seines Glaubens, seiner religiösen oder politischen Anschauungen benachteiligt oder bevorzugt werden. Niemand darf wegen seiner Behinderung benachteiligt werden."

Solange die Minaretten nicht auf eurem Haus stehen kann es euch doch egal sein oder? ich meine es gibt doch schon das Bauamt wo sie sowas beantragen müssen, diese prüfen dann ob das Vieh das Stadtbild stört oder nicht.



Maschine311 schrieb:


> aber solange sich sehr viele nicht hier intregieren wollen (Sprache ect.), sollte sowas auch nicht erlaubt werden.


Ohh ja, alle Islamisch-gläubigen können sich nicht einbürgern und können nicht fliessend Deutsch, Vorurteile sind schon was tolles oder?
Ach, stimmt ja, alle Deutsche sind Nazis. 



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Solange wir Christen in muslimischen Ländern benachteiligt werden und sogar bedroht, sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung für eine Zustimmung.


Ouh, die da haben angefangen, also mache ich das auch so.



MarcelRamon schrieb:


> Ja. Sowas hat in Deutschland nichts verloren. Genauso wenig würden wir Kirchen bauen in islamistischen Ländern nur damit wir unsere Religion durchbringen. Man hat sich den jeweiligen Gepflogenheiten des Landes, dazu gehört auch die Religion, anzupassen.


Mhm, wo steht sowas dass man sich hier an eine Religion anpassen muss? Anyone??? Ach stimmt, wir sind ja ein Christliches Land wo der Glauben in jedes Gesetz einfliesst. 



Nip schrieb:


> In Deutschland lebende Hindus bauen auch keine Tempel und Ägypter keine Pyramiden und Ex-Indianer stellen auch keine Totempfähle auf !!!!!
> 
> Also was soll das ???


Mhm, krasse Sache, wusste gar nicht das in Agypten heute noch Pyramiden gebaut werden und das die Indianer eine Glaubensrichtung sind. 

Ne jetzt mal im Ernst, ich wusste ja das der Großteil Deutschlands erstmal tut und danach denkt, aber das ist ja mal der Burner, so richtig geil wie manche hier denken, daraus sollte man eine Comedysendung machen. Naja, also in diesem Forum hat bestimmt die CSU schon ihre Wähler für 2013 gefunden.


----------



## Ceyone (15. Dezember 2009)

Na .Mac, anscheinend wurdest du noch nicht kulturell bereichert.
Mach die Augen auf.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Dezember 2009)

[X]_Mir egal/Enthaltung_

Ui, da bin ich ja bisher der einzige


----------



## .Mac (15. Dezember 2009)

Ceyone schrieb:


> Na .Mac, anscheinend wurdest du noch nicht kulturell bereichert.
> Mach die Augen auf.



Sprich mal bitte in Sätzen, verstehe gerade nicht was du mit "kulturell bereichert" meinst.


----------



## nfsgame (15. Dezember 2009)

Jedem sollte seine Religion gelassen werden (Steht ja so auch im Grundgesetz). Desswegen bin ich gegen ein Verbot, wenn dann sollte jeder Religion ein solches Bauwerk verboten werden und nicht einer einzelnen Gruppierung!



.Mac schrieb:


> Sprich mal bitte in Sätzen, verstehe gerade nicht was du mit "kulturell bereichert" meinst.


Hmm, also meines erachtens nach war das ein Satz, zumindest war ein Subjekt und ein Prädikat vorhanden. Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht völlig habe verblöden lassen sogar ein Objekt .


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> mir geht das ganze religions zeug sowieso aufn sack und das in deutschland alles dürfen sein muss und kein böses wort gegenüber der ausländerpolitik bzw. denn migranten fallen darf ein klares ja zum verbot. In keinem anderen land ist die religionsfreiheit so groß wie hier, ob das gut is bzw. ein zeichen von menschlichkeit toleranz sei dahingestellt.



Z.B. in den USA ist Religion wesentlich weniger Reglementiert, als in Deutschland.




MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Solange wir Christen in muslimischen Ländern benachteiligt werden und sogar bedroht, sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung für eine Zustimmung.



Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dir noch nie verboten wurde, eine Kirche zu bauen und in jedem Fall haben deutschstämmige Muslime nichts mit den Bedingungen in "muslimischen" Ländern zu tun.
Also was hat dieser Vergleich mit diesem Thema zu tun?



> Mal davon abgesehen: Religionsfreiheit hin oder her. Wir müssen nicht jedem Zucker in den Hin**rn blasen.



Es geht eigentlich eher darum, jemandem (nicht) zu verbieten, sich seinen eigenen Zucker sonstwohin zu schieben.



Nip schrieb:


> In Deutschland lebende Hindus bauen auch keine Tempel und Ägypter keine Pyramiden  und Ex-Indianer stellen auch keine Totempfähle auf !!!!!



Der drittgrößte Hindu-Tempel Europas steht in Deutschland (und das scheint wohl kein Problem für dich zu sein, wenn du es nichtmal mitbekommen hast), die Mehrheit der ägyptischen Bevölkerung ist muslimischen Glaubens (und allein Wikipedia nennt 67 deutsche Moscheen beim Namen) und Totempfähle haben, ebenso wie ägyptische Pyramiden, keine Funktion in religiösen Ritualen (sondern repräsentieren eine Familie und deren Geschichte), sieht man mal von seltenen Fällen von Begräbnisszeremonien ab.



> Also was soll ....


... dein Post noch einmal ausdrücken, außer Wissenslücken?


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Z.B. in den USA ist Religion wesentlich weniger Reglementiert, als in Deutschland.
> 
> 
> was soll mir das nun sagen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> was soll mir das nun sagen?


 
Dass die Amis fanatischer sind. 
Den deutschen gehts ja eher am Arsch vorbei. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> [X]_Mir egal/Enthaltung_
> 
> Ui, da bin ich ja bisher der einzige


 
Nö, keineswegs.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ruyven_macaran schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Z.B. in den USA ist Religion wesentlich weniger Reglementiert, als in Deutschland.
> ...



Das deine Behauptung


> In keinem anderen land ist die religionsfreiheit so groß wie hier


falsch ist


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> falsch ist


 
Jetzt wirst du aber wieder kleinlich.


----------



## boss3D (15. Dezember 2009)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar kein Deutscher, aber egal ob Österreich oder sonst wo, ich würde Ja ankreuzen.


Dass kann ich nur noch unterschreiben ...

Begründung:


MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Solange wir Christen in muslimischen Ländern benachteiligt werden und sogar bedroht, sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung für eine Zustimmung.


@ Väinämöinen
Integration hat für mich nichts damit zu tun, anderen Leuten (Sonder)Rechte zu geben, nur damit sie ihre Lebensart möglichst wenig, oder gar nicht ändern müssen, um inmitten einer anderen Kultur zu leben. Das was du beschreibst, wäre ja schon wieder eine Anpassung unsererseits an die hier lebenden Moslems und genau das soll Integration nicht sein!

MfG, boss3D


----------



## wubroha (15. Dezember 2009)

So ein Schwachsinn mit diesem Minarettverbot, vor allen Dingen wo bitte in der BRD brüllen 5mal am Tag iwelche Muezzine rum? während zu jedem belanglosen Anlaß iwelche Kirchenglocken nervig rumbimmeln.Es gibt keine Religion, die besser ist als eine andere.Ich bin und bleibe Atheist.


----------



## Shi (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich bin dagegen, auch wenn Christen in der Türkei oder so (angeblich) unterdrückt werden sollte Deutschland mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen. Ich bin für Religionsfreiheit, wenn man die Minarette verbieten will sollte man auch Kirchen verbieten.
Bin Atheist


----------



## vortex59 (15. Dezember 2009)

Eigendlich wollte ich ja nichts dazu schreiben, doch einige Threads hier bedürfen einen Kommentar!

Nationalstolz hat grundsätzlich nichts mit Nationalsozialismus zu tun! Daher ist eine Einlassung bezüglich des Verfassungsschutzes unnötig!

Würde die demokratische Meinung eines "Weltbürgers" eine Überwachung des Verfassungsschutzes bedürfen, so sollte man die gesamte Schweiz unter Beobachtung stellen!

Und wenn wir schon beim Verfassungsschutz sind, hier sollten die Jungs erst einmal in unserer Regierung aufräumen, denn was die verzapfen, ist verfassungswidrig!

Und zuletzt!?

Der Deutsche Daum kokst, und wird von Presse und Volk geschasst!

Ein jüdischer TV Moderator kokst, nun er ist wieder im Fernsehen....

Wehe wehe Deutscher Du machst den Mund auf...

Was hat das mit dem Eingangsthread zu tun?

Ganz einfach, wehe dem Deutschen der sich erdreistet, gegen die Wünsche eines Migranten zu votieren... dann kommt wieder die dunkle Vergangenheit des Deutschen, sein nationalsozialistisches Gedankengut hervor... Ich frage mich gerade, wo nach über 60 Jahren nach Kriegsende mein nun 3 Jahre alter Sohn nationalsozialitische Gedeankengut her haben sollte, sodass er auch in der Zukunft schon aufgrund der Deutschen Abstammung die Fresse zu halten hat!?

Ich habe viel Nationalstolz, habe viele Jahre in Zeiten des kalten Krieges für dieses Land den Arsch hingehalten, mein Nationalstolz verbietet es mir vor jeden der in dieses Land kommt zu kriechen und die Stiefel zu lecken. Ich habe nichts verbrochen, heute nicht und nicht vor 60 Jahren. 

Erklärung: Ich habe nichts gegen Migranten (Ausländer darf man ja nicht mehr sagen), solange sie mein Land respektieren, sich an die Gesetze halten, und vor allem respektvoll mit denen umgehen, von denen sie selbst Respekt erwarten!

Und wenn die Mehrzahl der Bürger keine Moschee wollen, ja dann gibt es halt keine, so einfach ist das in einer Demokratie, denn gerade wegen dieser Staatsform sind sie doch hier, oder sollte ich mich da getäuscht haben!? Wenn ja, so unterliege ich einer willkürlichen Glaubensdiktatur, die mir Tempel, Moscheen, Kirchen usw. beschehrt!

Das Grundgesetz bescheinigt uns Glaubensfreiheit, jedoch nicht Narrenfreiheit für jeden der meint, seinen Glauben auf Kosten anderer auszuleben. So wie in Hamm ist es richtig, das Gewerbegebiet ist groß, da kann jeder bauen, die Evangelen, die Katholiken und alle anderen Glaubensrichtungen.


----------



## .Mac (15. Dezember 2009)

vortex59 schrieb:


> Das Grundgesetz bescheinigt uns Glaubensfreiheit, jedoch nicht Narrenfreiheit für jeden der meint, seinen Glauben auf Kosten anderer auszuleben. So wie in Hamm ist es richtig, das Gewerbegebiet ist groß, da kann jeder bauen, die Evangelen, die Katholiken und alle anderen Glaubensrichtungen.



Wieso denn auf Kosten anderer? Werden die Minarette vom Steuerzahler bezahlt? Glaube kaum, jedenfalls werden Minarette nicht dafür gebaut um anderen leuten Schaden zuzufügen.

Und das mit dem Verfassungsschutz war eher im belustigten Sinne, denn ich weiß sehr wohl das unsere Politiker schon recht pille palle sind.


----------



## vortex59 (15. Dezember 2009)

Nun .MAC, hierzu eine kleine Erklärung!

Ich höre seit nunmehr 50 Jahren das Gebimmel von einer katholischen, sowie einer evangelischen Kirche. Liege also genau dazwischen. Von Geburt an also gebimmel. Es ist lästig, da zu jeder Gelegenheit gebimmelt wird, und dies nicht gleichzeitig, sondern schön im Wechsel, damit alle Bescheid wissen und dies zu jeder Tageszeit!

Dazu kommt, das der Marktplatz gern von Kirchenbesuchern genutzt wird, nun, der Marktpaltz ist 10 Meter von mir entfernt. Feiertags, Sonntags und zu jeder kirchlichen Gelegenheit wird geparkt, gebimmelt, gehupt usw.

Kirche ist für mich also in erster Linie Umweltverschmutzung!

Bei einem Freund von mir hat man bzw. baut man nun eine neue Moschee, mit allem drum und dran. Die alte Moschee hat man abgerissen, sie ist seit 20 Jahren in Betrieb gewesen. Mit allem Ärger, denn mein Freund hat gut 50 Garagen, deren Zufahrt gern von "Gläubigen" zugeparkt werden. Der Ärger ist klar, denn die Mieter kommen dann zu meinen Freund und verlangen freie Zufahrt. Dazu müsste er aber in die Moschee, darf er jedoch nicht, weil gerade gebetet wird. Also Polizei, die kann nichts machen, da gerade Gebet. 

Und jetzt mal eine Frage an Dich lieber . MAC, was wäre wenn 5 Meter neben Deinem Wohnhaus eine Moschee gebaut würde? Ausrufen der Gläubigen, zugeparkte Straßen, Lärm und dies zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten? Dazu Gebimmel der anderen Kirchen, Tam Tam der Indianer, Hindus und anderer Glaubensrichtungen mit ihren ureigenen Klangbezeugnissen?

Nichts naturlich, bist ein guter Deutscher, der immer redlich ist, nichts böses denkt und alles was ihm aufgebürdet wird mit Humor erträgt...


----------



## ole88 (15. Dezember 2009)

die deutsche polizei darf in eine kirche obwohl eine messe ist aber nicht in eine moschee? ey wo leben wir bitte? 
is echt das letzte


----------



## Tamio (15. Dezember 2009)

Sollten die Minaretten auch dem eigentlichem Zweck dienen? Mir geht schon das ständige Kirchengeläut auf die Nerven da könnte ich das Minaretten Verbot schon verstehen.
Und wenn sie nur für das Aussehen sein sollen, kann man das gesparte Geld doch lieber Spenden als ein paar Türmchen zu bauen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du aber wieder kleinlich.



Es nervt mich einfach, immer wieder solchen Bullshit zu hören. Wir

"lassen mehr Ausländer rein, als alle anderen"
"bieten mehr Religionsfreiheit, als alle anderen"
"wir haben mehr erneuerbare Energien, als alle anderen"
"wir schützen mehr Umwelt, als alle anderen"
"wir helfen den unteren Gesellschaftschichten mehr, als alle anderen"
etc.
Wann immer in Deutschland mal einer was nicht verkehrt macht, verfällt ein Haufen von Leuten der Wahnvorstellung, wir wären in der Rubrik Weltspitzenreiter und macht sich dafür stark, dass da ja nicht nochmehr richtiges getan wird.

[/emotionaler Ausbruch]




vortex59 schrieb:


> Nun .MAC, hierzu eine kleine Erklärung!
> 
> Ich höre seit nunmehr 50 Jahren das Gebimmel von einer katholischen, sowie einer evangelischen Kirche. Liege also genau dazwischen. Von Geburt an also gebimmel. Es ist lästig, da zu jeder Gelegenheit gebimmelt wird, und dies nicht gleichzeitig, sondern schön im Wechsel, damit alle Bescheid wissen und dies zu jeder Tageszeit!
> 
> ...



Bist du jetzt gegen Minarette oder gegen Ruhestörung und den Bau von Versammlungsorten ohne ausreichende Parkmöglichkeiten bzw. gegen übermäßigen motorisierten Individualverkehr?
Falls letzteres -und danch klingt es für mich-, warum befürwortest du dann ein Gesetz, dass sich gegen ersteres richtet?
Und was hat das ganze mit Nationalstolz in einem (sogenannten...) "säkularisierten" Staat zu tun?

Und hat dein Freund jemals etwas vom Konzept des "Abschleppens" gehört?? Wenn sie das jede Woche 200-300€ kostet, gewöhnen sich Falschparker ihre schlechten Angewohnheiten i.d.R. sehr schnell ab.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

wenn der freund aber nicht in vorkasse treten kann?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

Der Freund?
Das freischleppen zugeparkter Ausfahrten ist Aufgabe der Polizei.


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe in der Umfrage "Mir Egal/Enthaltung" geklickt, weil sich das nicht einfach so beantworten lässt. 
Einerseits lassen die Muslime so weit ich das weiß bei sich keine Kirchen bauen, warum sollten wir es denen dann hier erlauben.
Andererseits leben in Deutschland hunderttausende Muslime, die vom Recht ihrer Religionsfreiheit gebrauch machen wollen/dürfen. Und da gehören Minarette halt dazu.

Ich persönlich bin zwar gläubig, allerdings glaube ich nicht an irgendeine Religion, sondern daran das da oben irgendwas ist und es nach dem Tod weiter geht. Und ich bin sehr froh zu diesem Glauben stehen zu können, was ja auch Religionsfreiheit ist. Jeder Mensch sollte das glauben dürfen was er will. Und ein Minarettverbot würde die Muslime meiner Meinung nach zu sehr einschränken.

Allerdings darf es natürlich auch nicht sein das der gläubige Christ morgens um halb zehn von irgendwelchen lautstarken Gebeten geweckt wird^^


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

das freischleppen macht die polizei nur wenn menschenleben in gefahr ist kostenlos, alles andere muss man in vorkasse treten


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2009)

Aber sicher nicht wenn dir einer die Einfahrt zuparkt.
Da holt sich die Abschleppfirma nämlich ihr Geld, sobald der Fahrer sein Auto zurück will.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

mein parkplatz war schon belegt und zum frreimachen hätt ich in vorkasse treten müssen


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2009)

Das man da in Vorkasse treten muss wär mir neu und kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, immerhin hast ja nicht du den Fehler begangen sondern der Parker. Allerdings sollten wir das nicht hier bereden^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2009)

"Dein Parkplatz"? D.h. auf Privatgrundstück? Da mags anders aussehen - wer sein Grundstück nicht absperrt, ist auch n bissl selbst schuld. Aber bei öffentlichen Zugangswegen sieht die Sache anders aus. Parken im Parkverbot -> da zahlt nur einer.




nyso schrieb:


> Einerseits lassen die Muslime so weit ich das weiß bei sich keine Kirchen bauen, warum sollten wir es denen dann hier erlauben.



Wer sind denn "die Muslime" und wo ist "bei sich" (bzw. denen)?
Es gibt kaum einen Staat in der Welt, in dem keine Muslime leben und es gibt kaum einen, in dem der Bau von Kirchen verboten ist. (Spontan wüsste ich es nur von unseren geschätzten saudischen Öllieferanten)

Und Gegenfrage: Was haben Regeln bezüglich Kirchen in anderen Ländern mit unserer Politik zu tun?


----------



## nyso (16. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe ja extra geschrieben, "so weit ich das weiß...", da ich das nur mal irgendwo aufgeschnappt habe und nichts genaues darüber weiß. 

Und mit unserer Politik sollte es eigentlich kaum etwas zu tun haben, aber zumindest die Meinung der "Öffentlichkeit"(Bild-Zeitung) dürfte ein Bauverbot von Kirchen in anderen Ländern massiv beeinflussen.


----------



## ole88 (16. Dezember 2009)

also nochmal und sorry das es hier steht, 

ein parkplatz ist z.b. auf einer fläche mit anderen parkülätze diese sind vermietet, jemand anderst stellt sich darauf ich komme auf denn hof gefahren bzw. auf die parkfläche gefahren kann aber nicht parken weil diese person dort steht, so was tun?
polizei wenn ich rufe kann auch nichts anderes machen als denn abschleppdienst zu rufen denn ich allerdings zahlen muss, die kosten für die ganze aktion kann ich aber dann beim anderen einklagen, so und nicht anderst ist dies der fall.
hatte diesen fall schon mehr als einmal.


----------



## .Mac (16. Dezember 2009)

vortex59 schrieb:


> Nun .MAC, hierzu eine kleine Erklärung!
> 
> Ich höre seit nunmehr 50 Jahren das Gebimmel von einer katholischen, sowie einer evangelischen Kirche. Liege also genau dazwischen. Von Geburt an also gebimmel. Es ist lästig, da zu jeder Gelegenheit gebimmelt wird, und dies nicht gleichzeitig, sondern schön im Wechsel, damit alle Bescheid wissen und dies zu jeder Tageszeit!
> 
> ...



Nun, was du von Kirche hällst ist deine Meinung, ich kann sie auch verstehen, trotzdem sollte man in solchen Themen (welche derzeit nur eine bestimmte Glaubensrichtung einbezieht.) seine eigene Meinung an 2. Stelle setzen, ich selbst wohne direkt neben einer Kirche, und mich nervt das Glockenleuten auch, trotzdem würde ich niemals ein Gesetz unterzeichnen welches sich gegen die Verfassung lehnt.



vortex59 schrieb:


> Bei einem Freund von mir hat man bzw. baut man nun eine neue Moschee, mit allem drum und dran. Die alte Moschee hat man abgerissen, sie ist seit 20 Jahren in Betrieb gewesen. Mit allem Ärger, denn mein Freund hat gut 50 Garagen, deren Zufahrt gern von "Gläubigen" zugeparkt werden. Der Ärger ist klar, denn die Mieter kommen dann zu meinen Freund und verlangen freie Zufahrt. Dazu müsste er aber in die Moschee, darf er jedoch nicht, weil gerade gebetet wird. Also Polizei, die kann nichts machen, da gerade Gebet.



Wofür gibt es das Ordnungsamt? Ansonsten kann ich in dem Punkt Ruyvens Post nur unterstreichen. 



vortex59 schrieb:


> Und jetzt mal eine Frage an Dich lieber . MAC, was wäre wenn 5 Meter neben Deinem Wohnhaus eine Moschee gebaut würde? Ausrufen der Gläubigen, zugeparkte Straßen, Lärm und dies zu unterschiedlichen Tageszeiten? Dazu Gebimmel der anderen Kirchen, Tam Tam der Indianer, Hindus und anderer Glaubensrichtungen mit ihren ureigenen Klangbezeugnissen?



Mhm, zugeparkte Strassen haben nichts mit dem Minarettenverbot zu tuhen, das Ausrufen der Gebete ist nicht mein Problem, da ist die Hauptstrasse und der Football-Platz nebenan lauter. Und falls es mich mal wirklich stören sollte kann man immernoch das Ordnungsamt/ die Polizei rufen, und die können das ja nach dem Gebet auch noch klären.



vortex59 schrieb:


> Nichts naturlich, bist ein guter Deutscher, der immer redlich ist, nichts böses denkt und alles was ihm aufgebürdet wird mit Humor erträgt...



Ich persöhnlich sehe mich nicht als "guter" Deutscher, eher als Teil eines Landes, böses denke ich fast immer wenn ich solche Posts lesen darf oder Politische Ereignisse bemerke.
Mit Humor nehme ich auch nicht alles nur weil ich gerne Lache, ich gehe oft auf Demos und glaube nicht alles was mir vorgesetzt wird. 

Und so lange du mich nicht kennst, solltest du auch nicht deine tollen Vorurteile auspacken.


----------



## acc (19. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> die deutsche polizei darf in eine kirche obwohl eine messe ist aber nicht in eine moschee? ey wo leben wir bitte?
> is echt das letzte



du glaubst diese offensichtliche lüge? passt dir gut in den kram oder?


----------



## Doney (19. Dezember 2009)

[x]Jain aber mehr ja als nein... 

ich finde nämlich dass jeder deutsche ein recht darauf mitzuentscheiden... und den meisten leuten gefällt das einfach nicht... basta aus... das hat nichts mit rechts oder sonstwas zu tun... aber wenn jemand vor dein haus einen turm zimmert is das nicht grad schön...

aber das is nur fuseliges gedöns..

ich finde diese frage kann man nur regional klären auf basis einer mehrheitsentscheidung aller bewohner einer stadt bzw. gemeinde, aber nicht deutschlandweit...

wo viele Muslime leben - no problem
wo nur ein Bruchteil musl. ist - eher nicht

also: deutschlandweites verbot wünsch ich mir nicht, da es genügend multikultistädte gibt in denen eine Moschee oder Minarette genauso pflicht sind wie eine kirche... (obwohl ich nichts von religion halte)... doch auf regionaler sicht - also bei einer umfrage in meiner gemeinde - würde ich nein tippen


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

acc schrieb:


> du glaubst diese offensichtliche lüge? passt dir gut in den kram oder?




wovon redest du bitte


----------



## Gast20141208 (19. Dezember 2009)

Auch wenn ich Österreicher bin, bin ich dafür.

Es gehören alle Gebäude, die der Ausübung einer Religion dienen, abgeschafft, weil das nur die Dummheit der Menschen fördert und ja ich weiß, dass man da andere Sachen auch abschaffen müsste, aber irgendwo muss man ja anfangen.


----------



## acc (19. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wovon redest du bitte



über die behauptung dass polizisten keine moschee, in der gebetet wird, betreten dürfen.


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

naja weißt du das es anderst ist?


----------



## Xion4 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja und nein. Ja, ich denke jeder hat ein Recht auf seinen Glauben, auch in fremder Heimat. 

Nein weil ich denke, dass es die Integration blockiert.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber geht doch mal in die Türkei, und stellt die Frage dort, eine evangelische Kirche oder katholische in jedem Viertel von Istanbul.

Ich bin der Meinung, ich habe mich der Kultur, in der ich wähle zu leben, anzupassen. Sei es Verhalten, gewisse Tradionen oder einfach die Sprache. Wenn ich zu diesem nicht bereit bin, sollte ich mich fragen, ob es richtig ist in diesem Land zu leben.

Wenn ich in ein fremdes Land auswandere, dann versuche ich aus Respekt in der Öffentlichkeit so viel wie möglich die Landessprache zu benutzen, was ich in den eigenen 4 Wänden mache geht andere nichts an.


----------



## acc (19. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> naja weißt du das es anderst ist?



warum sollte es anders sein wie sonst auch? wenn ein guter grund vorliegt, dürfen die natürlich zu jeder zeit, auch beim gebet, eine moschee betreten.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2009)

Aber die Schuhe sollten sie schon ausziehen.


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

als ob ein polizist seine schuhe auszieht, sicher alles klar


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> als ob ein polizist seine schuhe auszieht, sicher alles klar


 
Muss er, denn eine Polizistin darf ja erst gar nicht rein.


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

stimmt, ach hoch lebe die freie kultur entfaltung


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir haben Frauen Zugang.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2009)

Also Frauen dürfen auch in die Moschee selbst Kinder, aber gaaaaanz wichtig ... Schuhe aus.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

Aber nicht, wenn Männer drinne sind.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2009)

Doch da Frauen und Männer getrennte Räumlichkeiten haben oder die Moschee ist so groß, das die Geschlechter zwar in einem Gebetssaal sind, aber dennoch weit genug voneinander wegsitzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. Dezember 2009)

Wenn der Hassprediger am Labern ist, sind sicher auch Männer dabei (), demzufolge keine Frauen, die hocken dann halt woanders (Prada ) und dann wirds nichts mit der Polizistin.


----------



## .Mac (19. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> [x]Jain aber mehr ja als nein...
> 
> ich finde nämlich dass jeder deutsche ein recht darauf mitzuentscheiden... *und den meisten leuten gefällt das einfach nicht*... basta aus... das hat nichts mit rechts oder sonstwas zu tun... aber wenn jemand vor dein haus einen turm zimmert is das nicht grad schön...


Also du sprichst gerade davon das es der Merheit der Deutschen Staatsbürgern nicht gefällt? Gab es denn schon eine Abstimmung? Hab ich da etwas verschlafen? Du spiegelst gerade deine Meinung wieder, was ja in Ordnung ist, aber bitte sag nicht das alle so denken wie du es tust. 



Doney schrieb:


> [x]
> ich finde diese frage kann man nur regional klären auf basis einer mehrheitsentscheidung aller bewohner einer stadt bzw. gemeinde, aber nicht deutschlandweit...
> 
> wo viele Muslime leben - no problem
> ...


Mhm, dann würden sich wieder Ghettos bilden wo alle hinziehen die einen Migrationshintergrund haben, was ja auch nicht so pralle wäre, dort wäre dann sicher Schluss mit einbürgern usw.. 



Xion4 schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber geht doch mal in die Türkei, und stellt die Frage dort, eine evangelische Kirche oder katholische in jedem Viertel von Istanbul.


Ahjaja, wie lange dauert es noch bis ihr mit diesem "Die da haben angefangen, also soll das auch hier so sein." aufhört? Das ist kein Argument. 



Xion4 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung, ich habe mich der Kultur, in der ich wähle zu leben, anzupassen. Sei es Verhalten, gewisse Tradionen oder einfach die Sprache. Wenn ich zu diesem nicht bereit bin, sollte ich mich fragen, ob es richtig ist in diesem Land zu leben.
> 
> Wenn ich in ein fremdes Land auswandere, dann versuche ich aus Respekt in der Öffentlichkeit so viel wie möglich die Landessprache zu benutzen, was ich in den eigenen 4 Wänden mache geht andere nichts an.



Und das hat wiederrum überhaupt nichts mit dem Minaretten-Verbot zu tuhen, das hat alles mit dem Einbürgerungproblem zu tuhen, und das sollte man wirklich nicht in einen Topf werfen.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. Dezember 2009)

@ quanti

Hhm, also bei meinem Moscheebesuch saßen die Frauen in einem anderen Raum als die Männer (die saßen im großen Gebetssaal), die Frauen hörten aber die selben Worte des Imam, da im Raum der Frauen ein Lautsprecher war.


----------



## ole88 (19. Dezember 2009)

super, es lebe doch die gleichberechtigung, naja wer im mittelalter lebt sollte nicht mit imanen werfen


----------



## Vi77u (19. Dezember 2009)

Die Sache ist sehr kontrovers. Schlussendlich kann man das Ganze nur empirisch also post hoc richtig beantworten. Die Gefahr der "Ghettoisierung" wird durch Minaretten natürlich begünstigt. Kirche fungiert Sammelpunkt. Auf der anderen Seite steht die Religionsfreiheit im Grundgesetz. Wie weit Freiheit gehen darf ist die Frage, da eine westliche Kultur dem (noch) entgegensteht. Der Kulturenmix wird sich so oder so immer mehr druchsetzen: Der Globalisierung sei Dank. 

Die Zeit wird es weisen ...


----------



## Jack ONeill (19. Dezember 2009)

Bin ganz klar für ein Verbot, ich brauch keine Minarett in Deutschland.
Die sollen dort bleiben wo sie sind, Schei..... Islam


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

deine meinung sollte nicht zensiert werden, ist auch freie meinungsäusserung, stimme dem aber zu


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> @ quanti
> 
> Hhm, also bei meinem Moscheebesuch saßen die Frauen in einem anderen Raum als die Männer (die saßen im großen Gebetssaal), die Frauen hörten aber die selben Worte des Imam, da im Raum der Frauen ein Lautsprecher war.


 
Ich war in Dubai in eier Moschee und da durften die Frauen erst dann beten, wenn die Männer fertig waren, aber die Moschee dort ist größer als der Petersdom, als ein Platzproblem kann nicht die Erklärung sein, vielleicht regionale Unterschiede zur Auslegung, oder so.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> super, es lebe doch die gleichberechtigung, naja wer im mittelalter lebt sollte nicht mit imanen werfen



Das hat nichts mit Mittelalter zu tun. Die Geschlechter sollen sich beim Beten zu Gott nicht durch das andere Geschlecht ablenken lassen. Das ist der einzige Hintergrund.

@ quanti

Ja, das kann durchaus sein ich war nur in Deutschland durch eine politische Bildung bei der Bundeswehr in einer Moschee.
Dubai ist ja gerade in der Auslegung des Korans ziemlich konservativ.


----------



## .Mac (20. Dezember 2009)

Jack ONeil schrieb:


> Bin ganz klar für ein Verbot, ich brauch keine Minarett in Deutschland.
> Die sollen dort bleiben wo sie sind, Schei..... Islam


Du brauchst es nicht, ich auch nicht, aber vllt. wollen andere auch eine "Kirche" haben? Außerdem hat jeder ein recht auf die Ausübung seiner Religion, von daher ist deine Meinung schon ziemlich krass und unüberlegt.

Ist ja wie bei den Politikern, ich benutze das Internet nicht, dann kann man es ja ganz streichen/zensieren.


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

wieso darf ich dann keine kirche in islamischen ländern bauen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> wieso darf ich dann keine kirche in islamischen ländern bauen?


 
Weils dort keine Religionsfreiheit gibt.


----------



## .Mac (20. Dezember 2009)

Wer sagt sowas? Kann mir jemand einen Gesetzesentwurf o.a. zeigen der sowas offenliegt? Ohne Fakten ist sowas nur ein aus der Luft gezogenes Wunsch-Argument.

Ach, und wieso seid ihr alle immer so auf diesem kindischen Tripp? Dieses "Ihr habt angefangen und deswegen mach ich das auch so" ist wirklich dähmlich, als wenn das eine Lösung für das Problem darstellen würde. Und mal nebenbei, wer von euch geht denn jeden Sonntag brav in die Kirche das ihr sowas anpranngert was in anderen Ländern passiert??


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab hier mal was gefunden über christliche Minderheiten im Ausland. KLICK


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

Man könnte die Frage stellen, wieso die Christen in islamisch geprägten ländern weniger werden.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

Weil sie als religiöse Minderheit unterdrückt werden, obwohl der Staat nach Aussen die Religionsfreiheit versichert.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Weil sie als religiöse Minderheit unterdrückt werden, obwohl der Staat nach Aussen die Religionsfreiheit versichert.


 
Nun ja, der Staat kann ja nicht über seine Bevölkerung bestimmen, wie die mit den Christen umgehen. 
Und, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat es seit 60 Jahren in der Türkei keinen neuen katholischen Pfarrer mehr gegeben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nun ja, der Staat kann ja nicht über seine Bevölkerung bestimmen, wie die mit den Christen umgehen.



Nein da hast du recht, aber der Staat kann durch Gesetze die Ausübung der christlichen Religion erschweren ohne sie gleich zu verbieten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und, wenn ich mich nicht irre, hat es seit 60 Jahren in der Türkei keinen neuen katholischen Pfarrer mehr gegeben.



Aber in Antalya gibts jetzt eine christliche Gemeinde mit einem Pfarrer und das seit 2004! KLICK


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Nein da hast du recht, aber der Staat kann durch Gesetze die Ausübung der christlichen Religion erschweren ohne sie gleich zu verbieten.


 
Lässt sich leider nicht so direkt nachweisen.



ConNerVos schrieb:


> Aber in Antalya gibts jetzt eine christliche Gemeinde mit einem Pfarrer und das seit 2004! KLICK


 
Hmm, für Urlauber machen die Türken viel. Mal sehen, wie viele Kirchen es östlich von Ankara gibt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Lässt sich leider nicht so direkt nachweisen.



Dann lies meinen Link im obigen Post steht einiges drin. 





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Hmm, für Urlauber machen die Türken viel. Mal sehen, wie viele Kirchen es östlich von Ankara gibt.



Das ist egal Pfarrer ist Pfarrer.


----------



## NCphalon (20. Dezember 2009)

Also mir gefallen Kirchen immernoch deutlich besser als Moscheen, einfach des Stils wegen (Gotik FTW xD) un es würde mich tierisch nerven wenn 3x am tag so en typ da oben rumkrächzen würd, wenn ich das hören will geh ich dahin wo diese kultur zuhause is. Ich mute den leuten in Mekka ja auchnet zu sich Kirchenglocken anzuhörn.

Meine religion: Momentan keine, beginne mich aber mit Asatru anzufreunden 

Meine Einstellung: Jeder soll da bleiben wo er am meisten akzeptiert wird un sich net mit Gewalt das recht auf ausübung der eigenen religion/kultur erkämpfen, wenn es viele andere stört.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Man könnte die Frage stellen, wieso die Christen in islamisch geprägten ländern weniger werden.



Vielleicht aus ähnlichen Gründen, wie in nicht-islamisch geprägen Ländern?
Mit dem kleinen Extrabonus, dass die Zahl der Atheisten, die nach Heirat eines christlichen Partners ihre Kinder taufen lässt, noch kleiner ist, weil eben kaum Atheisten zur Verfügung stehen.




ole88 schrieb:


> wieso darf ich dann keine kirche in islamischen ländern bauen?



Dieser Satz wird langsam alt...





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn der Hassprediger am Labern ist, sind sicher auch Männer dabei (), demzufolge keine Frauen, die hocken dann halt woanders (Prada ) und dann wirds nichts mit der Polizistin.



Wie vielleicht bekannt sein sollte, sieht der Islam prinzipiell eine Trennung öffentlicher Einrichtungen nach Geschlechtern vor. Da unterscheidet sich eine Moschee nicht von einem in Saudi Arabien errichteten KFC.
Deutsche Staatsgewalt dagegen steht, wenn Bedarf ist, über jeder Religion. So säkularisiert sind wir dann doch gerade noch.




Doney schrieb:


> ich finde diese frage kann man nur regional klären auf basis einer mehrheitsentscheidung aller bewohner einer stadt bzw. gemeinde, aber nicht deutschlandweit...
> 
> wo viele Muslime leben - no problem
> wo nur ein Bruchteil musl. ist - eher nicht



Dann kannst du dir die Abstimmung ja sparen.
Denn wo es keine größere muslimische Gemeinde gibt, gibt es auch niemanden, der genug Geld für eine Moschee zusammsammeln könnte.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie vielleicht bekannt sein sollte, sieht der Islam prinzipiell eine Trennung öffentlicher Einrichtungen nach Geschlechtern vor. Da unterscheidet sich eine Moschee nicht von einem in Saudi Arabien errichteten KFC.
> Deutsche Staatsgewalt dagegen steht, wenn Bedarf ist, über jeder Religion. So säkularisiert sind wir dann doch gerade noch.



In mein Augen ist das eine _Diskrimienierung des weiblichen Geschlechts, was hier schon vor 100J. abgeschaft wurde, ob Religion hin oder her. Wenn sie gerne so leben möchten, gerne, aber nicht hier. Wer hier hinkommt und hier Leben möchte, muß sich halt ein wenig anpassen, kann nicht Leute abmurksen aus niedrigen Beweggründen und sagen das Mädchen hat meine Ehre verletzt.

Unsere Kirchen stehen hier in den Städten schon weit vor dem Bau der Städte, die über Jahrhunderte so gewachsen sind und das muß man halt so akzeptieren!

Meiner Meinung nach würden hier einige i.O. finden wenn es bald hier große Stadteile oder Regionen ganz in Imigranten Hand sind. Ich habe über Jahre miterlebt wie in einem Vorort eine Moschee gebaut wurde. Da das Objekt aber nur im Randbereich baubar war, wurde es dahin gestellt. Mitlerweile hat sich in der Umgebung der Moschee alles Islamisten angesiedelt, so das die Gegend fast ausschließlich in ausländischer Hand ist. Nun hat sich die Gegend wo unsere Ausländischen Mitbürgern wohnen verdoppelt mit ihren eigenen Läden, Restaurants ect. Man könnte auch behaupten das es sich schon fast um einen Stadtstaat in einer deutschen Großstadt handelt. 
Das nenne ich Integration. Was hier von einigen Ausländischen/Religiösen Gemeinschaften gefordert wird, ist echt ein Hit. Anstatt sich hier ein wenig unserer Gesellschaft anzupassen, bauen die ihre eigenen Regionen auf. 
Wer sich erinnert wollten einige türkische Politiker, auch hier rein Türkische Schulen bauen und unsere Feuerwehr läßt auch z.B. türkische Mitbürger 10 Min. länger garren in brennenden Häusern!

Schaut mal in die Geschichtsbücher, da steht ne Menge drin, wenn man versucht Rassen, Religionen, ect. im großen stiehl zu mischen. Das letzte Beispiel ist doch garnicht so lange her, wer gesehen hat was in Juguslawien damals geschehen ist, weiß wovon ich rede. Das wird nicht morgen passieren, aber wenn wir so weitermachen und jeden und alles Erlauben nur weil es sonst heißt, wir sind alle rechts, dann habe ich da so meine bedenken.

Es ist ja ok einen gewissen teil ausländische Mitbürger hier aufzunehmen und über die ganz Deutschland gleichmäßig zuverteilen. Es muß auch der Wille da sein sich hier in einem gewissen Maße zu intregieren.
Hier in meinem Bereich sind bereits eine Ganze Menge Strassenzüge komplett in deren Hand. Es gibt dort nurnoch türkische Läden, vom Möbelhaus, über Metzger, Goldschmied, Spielhalle ect. 3/4 der Gesamten Nordstadt wird bereits von den komplett verwaltet. Die Schulen und Kindergärten werden von keinem einzigen deutschen Kind mehr besucht.
Jetzt bauen wir ne Moschee morgen, ein Rathaus, Übermorgen rufen die ihre eigenen Wahlen aus!
Die Leute die das hier befürworten, sind auch die gleichen die ganz laut nach integration schreien, was sich in meinen Augen Widerspricht!

_


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

dito aber sowas von


----------



## Gast20141208 (20. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> weil eben kaum Atheisten zur Verfügung stehen.


Das ist ja das Hauptproblem in unserer Gesellschafft.
Wenn man endlich von den Religionen wegkommen würde, dann würde der Fremdenhass mit der Zeit auch abnehmen.

Mir ist schon klar, dass er noch längere Zeit weiter existieren würde, da er ja nicht nur von der Religion abhängt, aber es wäre zumindest ein Anfang.


----------



## Lindt (20. Dezember 2009)

Bin selbst Atheist und habe für Nein gestimmt.
Warum sollen andere Mensch nicht genau wie Christen ihren Glauben ausüben dürfen?

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen und weiss nicht ob es vlt. schon gesagt wurde, aber es geht bei der Abstimmung nicht darum, ob der Muezzin 5 mal am Tag schreien darf. Das darf er nämlich sowieso nicht.

Und denkt dran nicht alle Muslime sind gleich Islamisten und denken darüber nach Deutschland in die Luft zusprengen. Wenn sie das tun wollen brauchen sie dafür keine Moschee!

@Maschine311

Es ging bei in der Schweiz nicht um hunderte Minarette sondern um 5! Und das In Deutschland Stadtteile in "Imigrantenhand" fallen hat absolut gar nichts mit der Religion zu tun. Die Stadtteil in dennen es so aussieht gibt es jetzt schon in jeder Großstadt.


----------



## Maschine311 (20. Dezember 2009)

Lindt schrieb:


> Bin selbst Atheist und habe für Nein gestimmt.
> Warum sollen andere Mensch nicht genau wie Christen ihren Glauben ausüben dürfen?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle Seiten gelesen und weiss nicht ob es vlt. schon gesagt wurde, aber es geht bei der Abstimmung nicht darum, ob der Muezzin 5 mal am Tag schreien darf. Das darf er nämlich sowieso nicht.
> ...


#

Die Umfrage ist aber für Deutschland. Und in meinen Augen hat bei Muslime das mit sehr wohl mit der Religion zu tun. Die Leben ja ihre Religion und richten sich nach sehr vielen Kriterien ihrer Religion. Das hat nichts mit Anpassen zu tun und um ein gesundes Miteinander zu schaffen muß man halt sich ein wenig dem Großteil der anderen Bevölkerung angleichen, sonst gibt es irgenwann mal einen großen Knall.


----------



## acc (20. Dezember 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> _Schaut mal in die Geschichtsbücher, da steht ne Menge drin, wenn man versucht Rassen, Religionen, ect. im großen stiehl zu mischen. Das letzte Beispiel ist doch garnicht so lange her, wer gesehen hat was in Juguslawien damals geschehen ist, weiß wovon ich rede. Das wird nicht morgen passieren, aber wenn wir so weitermachen und jeden und alles Erlauben nur weil es sonst heißt, wir sind alle rechts, dann habe ich da so meine bedenken._




jugoslawien ist ein typisches beispiel, die eskalation zum krieg lag nämlich am offen ausgelebten muffigen nationalismus und nicht an irgendeiner vermischung von rassen, kulturen, religionen etc.


----------



## Woohoo (20. Dezember 2009)

Kein Verbot. Aber eine Begrenzung der Größe von Moscheen vielleicht. Aber den deutschen Muslimen brauch man doch nichts verbieten.


----------



## Gast3737 (20. Dezember 2009)

nein.. Lass doch jeden Glauben was er will.. Denke mal auch nicht das es mit unserem Grundgesetz vereinbar wäre. Nur Baurechtlich könnte es nicht gehen..

@Woohoo das Bild ist hübsch nur....: jemand der nach den Lebensweisheiten von Buddha lebt einer Religon angehört ist falsch. Buddha hält Glaube für Unterwerfung des eigenen Geistes. Der Geist soll sich frei entfalten können und sich selbst formen. Alle Götter die es im Zen-Buddhismus und anderer Richtungen des Buddhismus vorherrschen, haben nichts mit Glaube sondern mit Verehrung zu tun. Verehrung welche sich dafür bedankt z. B. dass die Sonne scheint, dass es Regnet oder dass der Reis zur Nahrung da ist..

@Maschine311 deine Meinung kann ich gut nachvollziehen. In jedem Land gibt es solche Viertel in Städten. Bekanntes Beispiel: Chinatown in N. Y.


----------



## .Mac (20. Dezember 2009)

Hab gerade einen Artikel aus dem ehemaligem Nachrichtenmagazin gefunden was zum Thema passt.

Muslime und Christen in Köln: "Der Islam fordert uns heraus" - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Panorama


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. Dezember 2009)

acc schrieb:


> jugoslawien ist ein typisches beispiel, die eskalation zum krieg lag nämlich am offen ausgelebten muffigen nationalismus und nicht an irgendeiner vermischung von rassen, kulturen, religionen etc.


Oh, da weiß ja einer bescheid warum in Bosnien, Kroatien und im Kosovo der Krieg ausbrach. 
Ist es also nicht so gewesen das die Serben als orthodoxe Christen gegen die moslimische Bevölkerung im ehemaligen Jugoslawien vorgegangen sind. Hat also Josip Broz Tito keinen Traum von einem Großserbien gehabt und reihenweise Serben in Landstriche angesiedelt in denen vorher keine Serben wohnten und dadurch Vertreibungen von anderen Nationen (ja Kroaten, Slowenen,Serben,Bosnier und Mazedonier sind eigene Völker die erst seit 1921 als ein Volk durch die Österreicher "vereinigt" wurden) gefördert. Du hast zwar insofern recht das der Nationalstolz der Serben einen Teil der Konflikte auslöste, diese bestanden aber schon einige Jahrhunderte vorher. Als Beispiel soll hier die Schlacht auf dem Amselfeld dienen (1389) wo Serben, Bosnier und Bulgaren unter Führung des serbischen Königs Lazar gegen die Türken kämpften und verloren. Dieses Amselfeld liegt im heutigen Kosovo, wo heute überwiegend Kosovo-Albaner (95%) leben und die als Muslime durch die damalige verlorene Schlacht noch immer von den Serben als Büßer herhalten müssen. Also ich sehe da einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang von verschieden Völkern und deren Religion.


----------



## acc (20. Dezember 2009)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Oh, da weiß ja einer bescheid warum in Bosnien, Kroatien und im Kosovo der Krieg ausbrach.
> Ist es also nicht so gewesen das die Serben als orthodoxe Christen gegen die moslimische Bevölkerung im ehemaligen Jugoslawien vorgegangen sind. Hat also Josip Broz Tito keinen Traum von einem Großserbien gehabt und reihenweise Serben in Landstriche angesiedelt in denen vorher keine Serben wohnten und dadurch Vertreibungen von anderen Nationen (ja Kroaten, Slowenen,Serben,Bosnier und Mazedonier sind eigene Völker die erst seit 1921 als ein Volk durch die Österreicher "vereinigt" wurden) gefördert. Du hast zwar insofern recht das der Nationalstolz der Serben einen Teil der Konflikte auslöste, diese bestanden aber schon einige Jahrhunderte vorher. Als Beispiel soll hier die Schlacht auf dem Amselfeld dienen (1389) wo Serben, Bosnier und Bulgaren unter Führung des serbischen Königs Lazar gegen die Türken kämpften und verloren. Dieses Amselfeld liegt im heutigen Kosovo, wo heute überwiegend Kosovo-Albaner (95%) leben und die als Muslime durch die damalige verlorene Schlacht noch immer von den Serben als Büßer herhalten müssen. Also ich sehe da einen eindeutigen Zusammenhang von verschieden Völkern und deren Religion.



es gab eigentlich 2 phänomene, die zum krieg führten. einmal die bestrebungen kroatiens zu einen eigenständigen staat und die bestrebungen serbiens zur alleinigen führung von jugoslawien, quasi die errichtung eines grosserbiens, indem die anderen nichts mehr zu sagen haben. wie ich schon schrieb, dumpfer überholter nationalismus war die hauptursache für den konflikt, vermischung von irgendwas spielten da keine rolle, ausser dass sie als sündenböcke herhalten mussten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Dezember 2009)

Maschine311 schrieb:


> In mein Augen ist das eine _Diskrimienierung des weiblichen Geschlechts, was hier schon vor 100J. abgeschaft wurde, ob Religion hin oder her. Wenn sie gerne so leben möchten, gerne, aber nicht hier. Wer hier hinkommt und hier Leben möchte, muß sich halt ein wenig anpassen, kann nicht Leute abmurksen aus niedrigen Beweggründen und sagen das Mädchen hat meine Ehre verletzt._



Die religiös bedingte Geschlechtertrennung bzw. ihre Hintergründe haben nichts mit Geschlechterdiskriminierung zu tun. Es ist tatsächlich nur eine Trennung (auch der Aufgabenbereiche) vorgesehen, es wird aber beiden Geschlechtern und ihrer Tätigkeiten die gleiche Bedeutung zugesprochen.

Ergibt in einer heutigen Welt und vor allem bei kombination mit vollkommen veralteten, traditionellen -nicht religiösen- Verhaltensmustern trotzdem einen Nachteil für das Geschlecht, dass die Herrschaft über Haus&Hof hat (oder besser: haben sollte, wenns muslimisch zugehen würde) - aber das ist nicht durch die Religion vorgegeben und somit weder bei allen Muslimen zu finden, noch unabänderlich. (und z.B. im Falle der Moscheen ist es de facto nicht gegeben, sieht man mal davon ab, dass es -wiederum aus traditionellen/gesellschaftlichen, nicht aber streng-islamisch Gründen- recht wenige hauptamtliche weibliche Imame gibt und die dann ggf. ohne professionellen Vorbeter auskommen müssen. Das sollte aber für eine wahre Gläubige kein alzu großes Problem sein  )




> _Mitlerweile hat sich in der Umgebung der Moschee alles Islamisten angesiedelt, so das die Gegend fast ausschließlich in ausländischer Hand ist. _



Ich bin sicher, du hast intensive Untersuchungen zur extremistischen Veranlagung und Nationalität der von dir eben bezeichneten Personen durchgeführt...



> _Wer sich erinnert wollten einige türkische Politiker, auch hier rein Türkische Schulen bauen_



Wir haben z.B. auch rein französische Schulen (gebaut nicht von französischen Politikern, sondern zumindest teilweise von deutschen Steuergeldern) - das hat also weder was mit der Türkei noch mit dem Islam zu tun, sondern mit Nationalismus allgemein.



> _Schaut mal in die Geschichtsbücher, da steht ne Menge drin, wenn man versucht Rassen, Religionen, ect. im großen stiehl zu mischen._



Yeah. Auf einmal hat man irgend so ne Großmacht, die weltweit die Rechte anderer mit Füßen tritt.



Fadi schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Hauptproblem in unserer Gesellschafft.
> Wenn man endlich von den Religionen wegkommen würde, dann würde der Fremdenhass mit der Zeit auch abnehmen.



Ich weiß ja nicht so recht - die (hoffentlich bis auf weiteres) schlimmste Ausprägung von Fremdenhass basierte (mit Ausnahme weniger Okultisten) primär auf Ungläubigen...




Maschine311 schrieb:


> Die Leben ja ihre Religion und richten sich nach sehr vielen Kriterien ihrer Religion. Das hat nichts mit Anpassen zu tun und um ein gesundes Miteinander zu schaffen muß man halt sich ein wenig dem Großteil der anderen Bevölkerung angleichen, sonst gibt es irgenwann mal einen großen Knall.



Und du glaubst, ein Minarettverbot würde da irgend eine positive Wirkung entfalten?


----------



## Razzor (20. Dezember 2009)

ich habe erst die letzten tage ein bericht im fernseh gesehen das in muslimische lander katholiken nicht gern gesehen sind und sich die wenigen christen sogar schützen müssen 
einerseits verlangen sie minarette aber anderseids dulden sie selber keine christen ????
ich denke mir mal wenn sie die christen genau so akzeptieren würden dann würde hier auch niemand was gegen minarette haben andere länder andere sitten aber dann sollte ein land der andere sitten nicht anerkennt auch keine forderungen stellen


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

ich bin dafür das alle religionen der welt abgeschafft werden, es entsteht soviel leid nur wegen dem glauben an irgendwas, hab grad (mir ist das mit der beschneidung schon lange bekannt) auf pro sieben n bericht über das beschneiden junger mädchen gesehn, wie kann man so etwas nur mit einem menschen tun? nur wegen diesem beschissenen glauben wegen unberührtheit und was weiß ich nich noch alles? zum kotzen.


----------



## Doney (20. Dezember 2009)

.Mac schrieb:


> Also du sprichst gerade davon das es der Merheit der Deutschen Staatsbürgern nicht gefällt? Gab es denn schon eine Abstimmung? Hab ich da etwas verschlafen? Du spiegelst gerade deine Meinung wieder, was ja in Ordnung ist, aber bitte sag nicht das alle so denken wie du es tust.



ich sprech davon dass viele die "nein" wählen einfach spontan aus dem bauchgefühl dagegen sind...


----------



## Doney (20. Dezember 2009)

Doney schrieb:


> ich sprech davon dass viele die "nein" wählen einfach spontan aus dem bauchgefühl dagegen sind...



außerdem: wenn ich mehrheit meinen würde... in dieser umfrage seh ich auch sehr viele minarettverbot-unterstützer (siehe umfrageergebnis)

kurz: das wort "meisten" is unglücklich gewählt

hier nochmal ne unabhängige studie dazu für die schweiz...

Studie sieht 51,3 % gegen Minarett-Verbot [news.search.ch]

und deutschland:



> Gerade in West-Deutschland entschied man sich häufiger für eine Zulassung von neuen Bauten islamischer Minaretten, denn laut Emnid Umfrage sprachen sich im Westen unseres Landes ganze 51 Prozent dafür aus, wohingegen Ostdeutschland eher gegen ein Verbot wäre.
> In Ostdeutschland stimmten dagegen laut Emnid Umfrage 44 Prozent der Befragten für ein Minarett-Verbot und 37 Prozent dagegen.. wieso auch immer – diese Gründe werde ich hier nicht erörtern. Das schöne an solch einer Berichterstattung durch Pressemeldungen ist, dass bei dieser Art Umfragen zwar in Ost- und West-Deutshcland unterteilt wird, aber man stets (ebenfalls.. wieso auch immer) eine Nord- und Süddeutsche Unterteilung missen lässt.
> Immerhin ist es positiv, dass man deutschlandweit insgesamt gegen ein solches Verbot vom Bau eines Minaretts wäre.


quelle: http://www.vip-chicks.de/2009/polit...deutschland-ost-und-west-anderer-meinung.html

sorry für den doppelpost


----------



## nyso (20. Dezember 2009)

Ole, ich habe die Sendung auch geguckt, allerdings offenbar intensiver als du^^
Immerhin wurde gesagt das die Beschneidung nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat. Die Christen sowie die Muslime beschneiden ihre Mädchen, das ist eine afrikanische Tradition. Das hat nichts mit den "bösen Muslimen" zu tun. Auch wenn das in der Sendung so rüberkam. Der Deutsche hat sich nämlich extra an die Muslime gewandt, um sie mit dem Koran davon zu überzeugen, die Beschneidung zu verbieten. Aber selbst wenn die Muslime es verbeiten, die christlichen Afrikaner beschneiden weiter!


----------



## ole88 (20. Dezember 2009)

dann hast du wohl was falsch verstanden, die muslime sagen bzw. denken viele die frau hat unberührt zu sein deswegen wird sie ja beschnitten, oder warum wurden wohl die geistlichen führer eingeladen?


----------



## nyso (20. Dezember 2009)

Die Christen SOWIE die Muslime dort haben diesen Glauben, diese Tradition. Das hat nichts damit zu tun das sie Muslime sind. Wenn dem so wäre müssten die Muslime im Rest der Welt ihre Mädchen auch beschneiden, es ist aber ein afrikanisches Ritual. In Saudi Arabien z.B. haben die Frauen auch recht wenig Rechte, aber auf die Idee sie zu beschneiden würde trotzdem niemand kommen.

Meine Schwiegermutter, die bosnische Muslimin ist hat heute übrigens zum ersten Mal von sowas gehört!^^


----------



## Lord Wotan (22. Dezember 2009)

Ja, weil wir eine Kolonialisierung der Mohammedaner nicht brauchen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (23. Dezember 2009)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht so recht - die (hoffentlich bis auf weiteres) schlimmste Ausprägung von Fremdenhass basierte (mit Ausnahme weniger Okultisten) primär auf Ungläubigen...


Ja, aber auf Grund von Religionen sind wohl schon ein paar Leute mehr drauf gegangen.


----------



## boss3D (23. Dezember 2009)

Wieder ein Grund mehr, den Islam einzuschränken, wo es nur geht ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (23. Dezember 2009)

Wieder ein typischer Fall von Altersstarrsinn und ein weiterer Grund, warum ein gesetzliches Renteneintrittsalter von 65 Jahren für Akademiker zur Not per Zwangspensionierung durchgesetzt werden muss.


----------



## Xyrian (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe mit "Ja" gestimmt. Grund?

Niemand darf religiösen Menschen die Ausübung ihrer Religion verbieten, und dazu gehört nunmal der Bau von religiösen öffentlichen Bauwerken. Allerdings würde ich das auf den Bau von Moscheen begrenzen, denn ein Minarett ist nun wirklich übertrieben. 
Außerdem, wofür brauchen die das denn überhaupt, wenn angeblich kein Muezzin drauf rumschreien soll? Bei uns in der Nähe (Weinheim Bergstraße) gibts eine Moschee. Die fiel niemandem auf, bis die Besitzer ein "MInarett-Upgrade" installiert haben. Seitdem gibts städig Reibereien wegen Nichtigkeiten, nur weil die Öffentlichkeit darauf aufmerksam gemacht wurde...

Fazit: Moschee ja, Minarett nein! Zur freien Entfaltung der Religion ist meiner Meinung nach kein Minarett nötig. 

Xyrian


----------



## hzdriver (23. Dezember 2009)

Klares ja zum Verbot , ich brauch keine neuen Gotteshäuser , solche und jene nicht !
Freie Entfaltung hört an jedem Gartenzaun auf , warum sollte man für die Religionen 
einen Unterschied machen ? Märchen für dumme Erwachsene !


----------



## Xyrian (24. Dezember 2009)

Moscheen und sogar Minarette sind eigentlich in Ordnung, das einzige was meiner Meinung nach nicht sein kann ist ein Schreier auf dem Turm... Das _passt_ einfach nicht in eine deutsche Stadt.

Xyrian


----------



## Stefan Payne (24. Dezember 2009)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Moscheen und sogar Minarette sind eigentlich in Ordnung, das einzige was meiner Meinung nach nicht sein kann ist ein Schreier auf dem Turm... Das _passt_ einfach nicht in eine deutsche Stadt.
> 
> Xyrian


Moschee ? Wikipedia


			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Sie kann ein Mehrzweckgebäude sein, also auch ein Ort für Unterricht und Gespräche sowie ein Veranstaltungsort für das Feiern gesellschaftlicher Anlässe.



Von daher kann ich nur streng gegen den Bau von Moscheen sein, denn das ist eben *kein Gotteshaus* sondern wesentlich mehr!!


----------



## Octopoth (24. Dezember 2009)

[x] Ja

Auf jeden Fall Verbot was die nicht alles haben wollen


----------



## Tytator (10. Januar 2010)

[Nein] Die Minarette schaden ja keinem. Auch wenn einer draufsteht und irgendwas singt/ruft. Es sollten viel ehr die verdammten Kirchturmglocken verboten werden, die einen teilweise mitten in der Nacht wachbimmeln. Da kann ich den Singsang noch ehr ertragen.

Oder anders: Wenn Minarette verboten werden sollen, dann auch der Glockenquatsch!


----------



## LordRevan (10. Januar 2010)

Ganz klares "Ja" zum Minarettverbot.
Warum? Minarette sind nicht Ausdruck der Religion des Islams - sie sind vielmehr Ausdruck islamischen Machteinflusses und haben daher hier nichts zu suchen. Kirchen gehören zu unserer Kultur. Man kann niemanden zwingen, seine christliche Religion auszuüben, sollte aber auch niemanden einschränken oder mit unsinnigen Forderungen, die Kirchen abzuschaffen, überhäufen - der christliche Glaube gehört hier einfach dazu, Punkt. Wen übrigens das Kirchengeläute stört, der sollte sich fragen, was zuerst da war, die Kirche oder man selbst. In der Regel erübrigt sich dann das weitere...
Eines noch zum Thema Minarettverbot: Solange Christentum und andere Religionen in islamischen Ländern verboten sind und Christen verfolgt werden, sollten wir hier auch eine eingeschränkte Toleranz gegenüber islamischen Bauten pflegen. Die Religionsfreiheit ist in unserer Verfassung festgeschrieben - da gibt es nichts zu rütteln. Aber der Bau von "weltlichen Machtsymbolen" ist nicht nötig.
BTW: Ich finde es eine Unverschämtheit, wie die Medien mit dem Schweizer Volk in dieser Sache umgegangen sind - Volksentscheidungen sind eindeutig und drücken den Mehrheitswillen klar und direkt aus. Was daran falsch sein soll, ist mir nicht ganz klar...


----------



## Malkav85 (10. Januar 2010)

Tytator schrieb:


> [Nein] Die Minarette schaden ja keinem. Auch *wenn einer draufsteht und irgendwas singt/ruft*. Es sollten viel ehr die verdammten *Kirchturmglocken verboten werden*, die einen teilweise mitten in der Nacht wachbimmeln. Da kann ich den Singsang noch ehr ertragen.
> 
> Oder anders: Wenn Minarette verboten werden sollen, dann auch der Glockenquatsch!



Tut mir leid, aber das würde mich gewaltig stören. Es kann nicht angehen, das wir hier uns vom Islam auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, nur damit hier "Multi-Kulti" erzwungen wird, was eh schon gescheitert ist.

Kirchturmglocken sind weder ausdruck von Religion, noch dergleichen. Es ist lediglich ein Instrument zur Zeitangabe. 

Wer in der Nähe einer Kirche wohnt gewöhnt sich daran. Wer dort hinzieht, hat halt Pech gehabt. Das sind die gleichen Leute, die sich ein Haus/eine Wohnung am Bahnhof suchen, weils günstig ist und sich dann über den Lärm beschweren.

Mein Fazit: Solange sich hier niemand anpassen will, gibts keine "Extras". Wems nicht passt, kann gehen. So einfach seh ich das.


----------



## Hans_sein_Herbert (10. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das würde mich gewaltig stören. Es kann nicht angehen, das wir hier uns vom Islam auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, nur damit hier "Multi-Kulti" erzwungen wird, was eh schon gescheitert ist.
> 
> Kirchturmglocken sind weder ausdruck von Religion, noch dergleichen. Es ist lediglich ein Instrument zur Zeitangabe.
> 
> ...



100% word.


----------



## Xyrian (10. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber das würde mich gewaltig stören. Es kann nicht angehen, das wir hier uns vom Islam auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen, nur damit hier "Multi-Kulti" erzwungen wird, was eh schon gescheitert ist.
> 
> Kirchturmglocken sind weder ausdruck von Religion, noch dergleichen. Es ist lediglich ein Instrument zur Zeitangabe.
> 
> ...



Würde ja auch irgendwie gegen das Integrationsprinzip verstoßen, wenn sich Deutschland an Imigranten (Imi- oder Emigranten??) anpassen müsste...


----------



## JonnyB1989 (10. Januar 2010)

[X] Ja.

Ich bin für das Minarettverbot hier in Deutschland, gerade weil Minarette überhauptnix mit unserer Kultur zu tun haben. Es ist schon genug das mache Stadtteile nur noch von z.B. Trükischen Läden dominiert werden.
Genauso wie die Christen mit Sicherheit niemals in Islamischen Ländern eine Kirche errichten dürfen.
Warum sollten wir hier in Deutschland Minarette dulden müssen? Wenn Kirchen in den Islamischen Ländern nicht geduldet und sogar noch zerstört werden.


----------



## Tamio (10. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Kirchturmglocken sind weder ausdruck von Religion, noch dergleichen. Es ist lediglich ein Instrument zur Zeitangabe.


Soweit ich weiß wird die Kirchenglocke zum Gottesdienst und an bestimmten Feiertagen zu bestimmten Uhrzeiten länger geschlagen. Gesetzlich wird wohl auch unterschieden zwischen "Glauben Geläut"  und "Uhrzeit Geläut". Also ist es schon ein gewisser ausdruck der Religon.


----------



## Bruce112 (10. Januar 2010)

In istanbul sind 48 kirschen anwesend 

sogar die glocken lassen die leuten 

Komisch ihr sagt bzw.sieht in fernsehen das alle moslems seien terroristen 
sowjetunion ist gefallen kommonismus ist gefallen ,Früher war Kommunismus ,jetzt Islam



Wer hatt den 1 und 2 Weltkrieg  verursacht Christen oder Moslems


----------



## zcei (10. Januar 2010)

*hust* Hitler wollte das Christentum abschaffen *hust* Also komm nicht so an 
1. Weltkrieg bin ich ja immernoch der Meinung, dass es den Deutschen nur untergeschoben wurde! Aber das tut hier nichts zur Sache.

Und ich denke, du bist ein gutes Beispiel für das Integrationsprinzip  (nichts gegen dich persönlich) Deine Aussage hörte sich so an, als wärest du Moslem. 48 Kirchen. Wie viele islamische Gotteshäuser bitte haben wir in Deutschland? Schon alleine 3 in meiner alten Stadt und die war wirklich nicht seeehr groß. Und darunter EUROPAS GRÖßTE!!! Man bemerke, dass auch ein kleiner Teil der Türkei auf europäischem Grund ist. Warum ist dort keine Größere? Also Minarette sind totaler Schwachsinn. Meinetwegen könnt ihr ja Moscheen bauen (48?!?!) und beten. Ich finds ja gut, dass ihr euch zu Gott so verbunden fühlt. Aber ich denke es ist übertrieben, wenn man wegen einer Person in einer Fabrik einen Gebetsraum einrichten muss (NUR für muslimische Gebete), weil es sonst wieder ausländische Beschwerden gibt!? Ihr hackt einfach nur auf uns rum, weil ihr es könnt. Weil vor 65 Jahren mal einer ******* zu Ausländern war. Aber jetzt ist doch auch mal gut, oder?
Ihr habt genug Gebetsmöglichkeiten, wenn ihr in einer Stadt EINE Moschee habt. Wobei man in eurer Religion noch nicht mal in einr Moschee sein muss. Auf der Straße, zu Hause, im Umkleideraum. Geht doch überall. Muss nur gen Mekka sein oder etwa nicht?
Und wenn ihr HAndywecker/Armanduhren habt könnt ihr auch so beten, ohne dass einer euch dazu aufruft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Januar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Kirchturmglocken sind weder ausdruck von Religion, noch dergleichen. Es ist lediglich ein Instrument zur Zeitangabe.



Entschuldige bitte: Wenn Kirchen nacheinander leuten, kann das wohl kaum was mit Zeitangabe zu tun haben. Wenn sie mehrere Minuten leuten, auch nicht. Und wenn sie mehrmals am Tag zu ner Hochzeit bimmeln, wohl erst recht nicht.
Im übrigen ist deren Ausnahmeregelung vom Lärmschutz meines Wissens nach mit dem religiösen Zweck begründet - man stelle sich mal vor, jede Disko oder jeder, der was zu verkaufen hat, dürfte soviel Krach machen, wie die Kirche...

Und was das Hinziehen angeht: Es gibt in vielen Regionen Deutschlands genug Kirchen, um die gesamte Ansiedlung flächendeckend zu Beschallen. Ist es Leuten, die die gesetztlich anerkannten Grenzwerte zum Thema Lärmbelästigung gerne rund um die Uhr eingehalten haben möchten jetzt nur noch erlaubt, sich im Wald zu verstecken?

Im übrigen existiert auch kein Verbot, neue Kirchtürme zu bauen - "nicht Hinziehen" bietet also nur solange Schutz, solange die christliche Kirche unattraktiv bleibt. (es kann aber wohl kaum Grundlage für die gesetzliche Beschränkung der Religionsausübung von Muslimen sein, dass ihre Religion zu attraktiv ist, oder?)



Es sei auch noch einmal darauf hingewiesen, dass es hier um ein Verbot des Bauwerkes "Minarett" geht - nicht um Muezinrufe.
Die sind auch ohne Minarett möglich und sie können auch mit Minarett verboten werden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> In istanbul sind 48 kirschen anwesend


 
Dann versuch mal in der Türkei die Genemigung für den Bau einer Kirche zu bekommen oder für die Ausbildung von Priestern. 
Außerdem, bau mal in Saudi Arabien eine Kirche. 



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Komisch ihr sagt bzw.sieht in fernsehen das alle moslems seien terroristen
> sowjetunion ist gefallen kommonismus ist gefallen ,Früher war Kommunismus ,jetzt Islam


 
Kommunismus hat doch mit dem Islam nichts zu tun und ich würde eher sagen, dass die Terroristen eben keine Moslems sind, denn ein Moslem folgt dem Koran, in dem steht, dass das Leben erhalten werden muss und nicht weggebomt werden soll.

Wie ordnest du dann Nord Korea ein?  



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Wer hatt den 1 und 2 Weltkrieg verursacht Christen oder Moslems


 
Die beiden Kriege hatten doch keine religiöse Gründe, es ist praktisch egal, wer da wo angefangen hat.


----------



## herethic (10. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Außerdem, bau mal in Saudi Arabien eine Kirche.


Na ja Saudiarabien ist schon eher westlich als andere Länder(zumindest die Regierung)





			
				Bruce112 schrieb:
			
		

> Komisch ihr sagt bzw.sieht in fernsehen das alle moslems seien terroristen
> sowjetunion ist gefallen kommonismus ist gefallen ,Früher war Kommunismus ,jetzt Islam


Wann war denn der kommunismus/Udssr jeh Terroristsch?



> Die beiden Kriege hatten doch keine religiöse Gründe, es ist praktisch egal, wer da wo angefangen hat.


Damit soll gezeigt werden wer den immer Terroristisch war und wer jetzt zum Terroristen gemacht wird.


----------



## Väinämöinen (10. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal in der Türkei die Genemigung für den Bau einer Kirche zu bekommen oder für die Ausbildung von Priestern.
> Außerdem, bau mal in Saudi Arabien eine Kirche.


Was da abläuft, darf aber nicht der Maßstab für uns sein.



> Kommunismus hat doch mit dem Islam nichts zu tun und ich würde eher sagen, dass die Terroristen eben keine Moslems sind, denn ein Moslem folgt dem Koran, in dem steht, dass das Leben erhalten werden muss und nicht weggebomt werden soll.


Den Koran kann man interpretieren wie man will und je nachdem alles rechtfertigen. Diese "das sind garkeine richtigen Moslems" Haltung finde ich aber sowieso falsch. Das heißt es nämlich auch immer nach irgendwelchen Anschlägen und führt nur dazu, dass nichts passiert, weil sich niemand für die zuständig fühlt. In letzter Zeit sind nunmal auffällig viele Terroristen Moslems, womit das ganze zwangsläufig auch zu deren Problem wird, schon allein des Image wegen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Was da abläuft, darf aber nicht der Maßstab für uns sein.


 
Ist es ja auch nicht, in Deutschland kann jeder einen Bau beantragen, man muss ihn halt genemigt kriegen.
Ich ziehe eine Gesellschaft auch vor, in der man sich frei bewegen und äußern und das ausleben kann, an das man glaubt, ohne die Gesetze dieser Gesellschaft dabei zu verletzen.



Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Den Koran kann man interpretieren wie man will und je nachdem alles rechtfertigen. Diese "das sind garkeine richtigen Moslems" Haltung finde ich aber sowieso falsch. Das heißt es nämlich auch immer nach irgendwelchen Anschlägen und führt nur dazu, dass nichts passiert, weil sich niemand für die zuständig fühlt. In letzter Zeit sind nunmal auffällig viele Terroristen Moslems, womit das ganze zwangsläufig auch zu deren Problem wird, schon allein des Image wegen.


 
Das sagen aber die Moslems selbst.
Leider gibts dort keine einheitliche Stimme (wie etwa der Papst), jeder macht das, was er für richtig hält und solange es noch Immane gibt, die selbst die Propaganda für den Terror anstacheln, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern (erst heute aus dem Jemen gesehen, was dort so erzählt wird).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Na ja Saudiarabien ist schon eher westlich als andere Länder(zumindest die Regierung)



Hallo??? Das nennst du westlich? Saudi-Arabien ist neben (imho stellenweise vor) dem Iran und den Taliban die islamistischste Struktur, die es auf diesem Planeten gibt. (nur mal das, was man sogar auf Wikipedia lesen kann)

(öffentliche) Ausübung anderer Religionen: gesetzlich verboten
Bau von Gotteshäusern "anderer Religionen": verboten (und da so radikal, dass selbst Schiiten unter "andere Religionen" fallen)
Durchführung eines jüdischen Gottesdienstes oder einer christlichen Taufe: Strafe
Missionierung: ggf. Hinrichtung
Die Abkehr vom Islam: Hinrichtung
Einfuhr einer Bibel: verboten
Tragen eines Kreuzes: verboten
Homosexueller Geschlechtsverkehr -> Tod
Frauen dürfen das Land nur mit Zustimmung ihres (männlichen) Vormundes verlassen.
Autofahren dürfen sie nicht. den blöden spruch seh ich kommen
Sie müssen in der Öffentlichkeit von Männern (mit denen sie nicht verwandt sind) getrennt werden. (z.B. Vorlesungen für die, die studieren, nur via Video)
Wahlrecht für Frauen: "geplant"
Menschenrechte allgemein: Die Scharia steht offiziell drüber (und die lässt bekanntermaßen wenige Dinge ungeregelt, wo dann die Menschenrechte gelten könnten)


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Januar 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das sagen aber die Moslems selbst.


Das macht es allerdings nicht besser und entspricht bestenfalls nur der Meinung derer, die das gerade sagen.



> Leider gibts dort keine einheitliche Stimme (wie etwa der Papst), jeder macht das, was er für richtig hält und solange es noch Immane gibt, die selbst die Propaganda für den Terror anstacheln, wird sich daran auch nichts ändern (erst heute aus dem Jemen gesehen, was dort so erzählt wird).


Natürlich haben wir keinen Einfluss darauf, was in anderen Ländern abläuft, es ging mir jetzt in erster Linie auch nur um Deutschland und die Erkenntnis, dass da ein Problem vorhanden ist.
Denn es ist doch kein Wunder, dass da ein nur mäßig positives Bild entsteht, wenn es es immer nur heißt, dass die garkeine echten Moslems wären und sich ansonsten raushällt. Viel mehr als ein reflexartiges "wir waren es nicht", ist das nämlich nicht. Zwar kann man den hier lebenden Moslems idR keine Verantwortung für das Handeln irgendwelcher Terroristen unterstellen, aber so bleibt der Einfluss, den sie womöglich gehabt hätten eben immer ungenutzt.
Und das gilt nicht nur für Terror. Gerade nach den Demos gegen den Gaza-Krieg anfang des Jahres habe ich irgendwie eine etwas umfassendere Reaktion auf die teils antisemitischen Parolen vermisst.


----------



## herethic (11. Januar 2010)

ruvyen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo??? Das nennst du westlich? Saudi-Arabien ist neben (imho stellenweise vor) dem Iran und den Taliban die islamistischste Struktur, die es auf diesem Planeten gibt. (nur mal das, was man sogar auf Wikipedia lesen kann)


Während ich den Satz geschrieben habe kamen mir schon zweifel und deshalb habe ich 





> zumindest die Regierung


geschrieben,denn die Saudi-Arabische Regierung hat afaik schon lange gute beziehungen zu den USA hat.


----------



## Bruce112 (11. Januar 2010)

wenn die gelder von saudies nicht in USA gebunkert wären dann hätte USA schon längst SAUDIA Arabien Bombadiert 

minnaretenverbot 

ist wie zb wenn man ne auto kauft aber keine sitze drin ist 

ich hab s selber gehört in Urlaub in Türkei da war ne Gottesdienst  und die glocken haben geleutet .

die sache ist doch das die politiker angst haben das angeblich irgendwann europa 

dursch moslems besetzt werden .

EU ist ne reine  Christlich

und die wollen das das auch so bleibt .

und danach sagen die politiker interegation ,was denn noch soll ich christ werden oder was ,ich bezahle meine steuer ,
ab und zu gehe ich wochenende zu saufparty saufe bis ich in Komma liege,

wenn mich einer nicht respektiert dann werde ich auch den jemanden nicht respektieren.

Soweit ich weiß bin ich schon von geburt an integritiert .

Soll ich mir vorschreiben lassen wie ich leben soll
wahrscheinlich bin ich dann interegiert


----------



## Väinämöinen (11. Januar 2010)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> minnaretenverbot
> 
> ist wie zb wenn man ne auto kauft aber keine sitze drin ist


Der Vergleich hinkt, denn ein Sitz hat einen praktischen nutzen, ein Minarett eher nicht. Außerdem kommt z.B. die al-Aqsa-Moschee auch ganz gut ohne aus.



> ich hab s selber gehört in Urlaub in Türkei da war ne Gottesdienst  und die glocken haben geleutet .


Ich war auch schon in der Türkei und habe den Muezzin gehört. Da war es OK, schließlich bind ich freiwillig hingegangen, aber hier brauche ich das nicht. Gegen Türmchen ahbe cih ja grundsätzlich ncihts einzuwenden, aber die Religionsfreiheit hört in dem Moment auf, wenn jemand irgendein lärmendes Gotteshaus vor meine Tür baut. Ich bin nämlich auch froh, dass die nächste Kirche soweit weg ist (knapp 1,5km), dass ich sie nur unter sehr ungüstigen Wetterbedingeungen höre.



> die sache ist doch das die politiker angst haben das angeblich irgendwann europa
> 
> dursch moslems besetzt werden .


Das ist doch wohl stark übertrieben.



> EU ist ne reine  Christlich
> 
> und die wollen das das auch so bleibt .


Jein. Sicherlich sind die Leute (zumindest auf dem Papier) überwiegend christlich, aber im wesentlichen ist das eher keine Frage der Religion, sondern eher eine der Kultur bzw. Tradition, denn Religion spielt im täglichen Leben der meisten Leute kaum eine Rolle.
Die Christen haben nunmal einfach den Vorteil, dass sie zuerst da waren und die nevenden Krichen schon stehen.



> und danach sagen die politiker interegation ,was denn noch soll ich christ werden oder was ,ich bezahle meine steuer ,
> ab und zu gehe ich wochenende zu saufparty saufe bis ich in Komma liege,


Das hat mit der Religion doch eigentlich garnichts zu tun und niemand erwartet, dass Zuwanderer sich christlich taufen lassen.



> wenn mich einer nicht respektiert dann werde ich auch den jemanden nicht respektieren.


Das erwartet auch niemand, aber zu tolerieren hast du diese Person dann trotzdem.

Soweit ich weiß bin ich schon von geburt an integritiert .



> Soll ich mir vorschreiben lassen wie ich leben soll
> wahrscheinlich bin ich dann interegiert


Nein, bzw. nur soweit wie das durch Gesetze passiert. So oder so würde dich ein Verbot von Minaretten oder des Muezzins aber kaum irgendwie in deinem alltäglichen Leben berühren. Religion hat zuhause oder im Gotteshaus stattzufinden, aber nicht auf der Straße, wo andere belästigt werden.


----------



## ShiZon (11. Januar 2010)

[X] Ja

Reicht es denn nicht das uns (Atheisten) die Christen, Katholiken etc. mit ihren Kirchenzeugs auf die Nerven gehen, jetzt möchten die Muslimen auch noch ihre Religion hier ausleben, bitte nicht es schickt völlig das Kirchengeschwätz was man sich auch auf der Straße anhören muß von den Vertretern der Kirche, wenns nach mir ginge dann hätte man alle Kirchen samt Gläubigen aus dem Land geschmissen, hier spricht der Atheist in mir. 

Wieso beten die Muslime nicht zu Hause zu ihren Gott, ein alter Kumpel von mir Orhan macht das auch, er sagte: "Allah ist nicht in einer Moschee, Allah ist in deinem Herzen, dort wo du bist wird auch Allah sein", so oder so ähnlich hat er sich ausgedrückt, als ich in Ansprach wieso seine Familie nicht in eine Moschee geht?

Sie haben einen kleinen Gebetsraum wo sie beten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Januar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Das macht es allerdings nicht besser und entspricht bestenfalls nur der Meinung derer, die das gerade sagen.
> ...
> Denn es ist doch kein Wunder, dass da ein nur mäßig positives Bild entsteht, wenn es es immer nur heißt, dass die garkeine echten Moslems wären und sich ansonsten raushällt. Viel mehr als ein reflexartiges "wir waren es nicht", ist das nämlich nicht. Zwar kann man den hier lebenden Moslems idR keine Verantwortung für das Handeln irgendwelcher Terroristen unterstellen, aber so bleibt der Einfluss, den sie womöglich gehabt hätten eben immer ungenutzt.
> Und das gilt nicht nur für Terror. Gerade nach den Demos gegen den Gaza-Krieg anfang des Jahres habe ich irgendwie eine etwas umfassendere Reaktion auf die teils antisemitischen Parolen vermisst.



Hast du eine umfassende Reaktion der katholischen Kirche darauf beobachtet?
Ich nicht.
Es ist nun mal so, dass der Islam keine zentralistisch organisierte Religion ist - jeder darf sich Moslem nennen und da die Auslegung von Religion nunmal ziemlich individuell ist, findet sich auch immer ein Grund, um jemand anderen als nicht dazugehörig zu bezeichnen. Das Resultat sind Terroristen, die kein Problem damit haben, den westlichen ("möchte-gern-ist-aber-nicht-")Moslem mit in die Luft zu sprengen, deutsche Moslems, die Terroristen als geistesgestörte Gewalttäter ohne irgendwelchen Bezug zu ihrer Religion wahrnehmen und gegenüber der jüdischen Religion offene Moslems, die keine Beziehung zu irgendwelchen Demonstranten haben. Umgekehrt übrigens auch nicht, ich wage sehr zu bezweifeln, dass es einen "Einfluss" gibt, der sich nutzen ließe.




thrian schrieb:


> Während ich den Satz geschrieben habe kamen mir schon zweifel und deshalb habe ich geschrieben,denn die Saudi-Arabische Regierung hat afaik schon lange gute beziehungen zu den USA hat.



Und?
Gute Beziehungen zu den USA hat, wer sich in ihre geopolitischen und wirtschaftlichen Vorstellungen eingliedert, sprich sie bei der Stationierung von Militär unterstützt und zu günstigen Preisen Öl verkauft. Auf die Innenpolitik der Regierung hat das nur dann einen Einfluss, wenn ein Amerikaner gegen eins der vielen Gesetze verstößt, die definitiv nicht "westlich" sind (wobei der Ausdruck imho unpassend ist - außerhalb von Saudi Arabien und dem Iran gibt es auch in Ost, Nord und Süd nämlich genug gegenden der Welt, wo Menschenrechte geschätzt werden).
Der wird dann nämlich einfach ausgewiesen, wärend Personen aus Staaten, die keine wirtschaftliche oder diplomatische Bedeutung haben, die Bekanntschaft mit dem Saudi-arabischen Strafenkatalog machen.


----------



## nyso (12. Januar 2010)

Es ist ja schon interessant das Herr Westerwelle jetzt in Saudi-Arabien war und nicht verhaftet wurde^^ Immerhin ist er ein Homosexueller, was bei denen ja Strafbar ist.

Heute in der Zeitung stand übrigens das in Kuala Lumpur zum dritten Mal in Folge ein Brandanschlag auf die Kirchen vor Ort verübt wurde. Die Christen sind also bis auf unser Abendland generell nicht sehr beliebt


----------



## Väinämöinen (12. Januar 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du eine umfassende Reaktion der katholischen Kirche darauf beobachtet?
> Ich nicht.
> Es ist nun mal so, dass der Islam keine zentralistisch organisierte Religion ist - jeder darf sich Moslem nennen und da die Auslegung von Religion nunmal ziemlich individuell ist, findet sich auch immer ein Grund, um jemand anderen als nicht dazugehörig zu bezeichnen. Das Resultat sind Terroristen, die kein Problem damit haben, den westlichen ("möchte-gern-ist-aber-nicht-")Moslem mit in die Luft zu sprengen, deutsche Moslems, die Terroristen als geistesgestörte Gewalttäter ohne irgendwelchen Bezug zu ihrer Religion wahrnehmen und gegenüber der jüdischen Religion offene Moslems, die keine Beziehung zu irgendwelchen Demonstranten haben. Umgekehrt übrigens auch nicht, ich wage sehr zu bezweifeln, dass es einen "Einfluss" gibt, der sich nutzen ließe.


Die Katholische Kirche lief aber auch nicht Gefahr, sich ihr Image zu ruinieren  Von denen bin ich aber auch nicht sonderlich begeistert.


Und natürlich ist das idR nichts, worauf die Leute direkten Einfluss haben, aber ein paar größere Organisationen gibt es schon. Man versucht ja auch den "Koordinationsrat der Muslime in Deustchland" zu einem einheitlichen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland zu machen, also sollten zumindest die den Anspruch haben mehr oder weniger alle zu verteten, auch wenn das real natürlich nicht der Fall ist. Trotzdem werden nur friedliche Demonstrationen gelobt und der Rest eben unter den Teppich gekehrt.


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Januar 2010)

(x) mir egal (da ich in österreich wohne)


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2010)

Dir ja, aber anderen in Österreich scheinbar nicht. ^^ KLICK


----------



## stefan.net82 (12. Januar 2010)

der thread handelt ja von minaretten *in deutschland...*


----------



## Lexx (12. Januar 2010)

wir österreicher grüßen die NDF
die neue deutsche frauenbewegung..

also, lasst uns fröhlich in die luft ballern
auf daß wir viele neue schöne gebetshäuser bekommen


----------



## Gast XXXX (12. Januar 2010)

@ stefan.net82

Da hast du recht, aber in Österreich kennt man solche Probleme auch, nur das da afaik noch kein Verbot ausgesprochen wurde so wie in der Schweiz.  Naja vielleicht kommt das bei euch/uns ja auch noch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Es ist ja schon interessant das Herr Westerwelle jetzt in Saudi-Arabien war und nicht verhaftet wurde^^ Immerhin ist er ein Homosexueller, was bei denen ja Strafbar ist.



Er halt wirtschaftliche und diplomatische Bedeutung - aber nett, dass er dieses Risiko auf sich nimmt, um die wirtschaftlichen Kontakte Deutschlands zu stärken.
anstatt seine Zeit mit Dingen wie z.B. Verbreitung der Menschenrechte zu verschwenden, die anderen in seiner Situation abgesprochen werden



> Die Christen sind also bis auf unser Abendland generell nicht sehr beliebt



Wenn du das traditionelle Abendland meinst: Stimmt nicht, siehe Amerika, Australien,...
Wenn du den Begriff so meinst, wie er heute z.T. verwendet wird (synonym für "westlich geprägt"): Das ergibt sich schon aus der Definition 

Trotzdem traurig, dass Menschen überall auf der Welt so reagieren...
"da ist was fremdes. Fremde sind gefährlich. Lass es uns anzünden" 




Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Die Katholische Kirche lief aber auch nicht Gefahr, sich ihr Image zu ruinieren



Deutsche Muslime aber eigentlich auch nicht - außer durch Vorurteile 
(und da könnte man auch gleich soweit gehen und sich gegen alle stellen, die mit religiösem Fanatismus in Verbindung gebracht werden könnten. Also per se schon mal alle Kirchen, Geistlichen, etc.)

Nun stellt sich aber die Frage, ob man sein Handeln nach den Vorurteilen anderer über Dritte richten sollte?
(Wenn in den USA Neonazis eine Synagoge schänden - muss die deutsche Regierung dann diese Tat verurteilen, damit es kein schlechtes Bild auf alle Deutschen wirft? Ich hoffe nicht.)



> Und natürlich ist das idR nichts, worauf die Leute direkten Einfluss haben, aber ein paar größere Organisationen gibt es schon. Man versucht ja auch den "Koordinationsrat der Muslime in Deustchland" zu einem einheitlichen Ansprechpartner in Deutschland zu machen, also sollten zumindest die den Anspruch haben mehr oder weniger alle zu verteten, auch wenn das real natürlich nicht der Fall ist. Trotzdem werden nur friedliche Demonstrationen gelobt und der Rest eben unter den Teppich gekehrt.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt selbst keinen Überblick über die ganzen Räte/Vereine/..., die gern zentraler Repräsentant der deutsche Muslime wären, aber mindestens 2-3 haben sich seinerzeit gegen den Antisemitismus auf derartigen Demos geäußert.
War aber natürlich bestenfalls ne Randnotiz in den Medien - wen interessiert schon ein islamischer Verein von vielen?  (und die erste Aussage war eine Befürwortung der Demonstrationen als solche - was aber auch nicht weiter verwunderlich ist, die Bundeswehr beginnt ihre Bilanz des Afghanistankrieges ja auch nicht mit einer detaillierten Liste unschuldiger ziviler Opfer)


----------



## insekt (13. Januar 2010)

Ich will nur mal auf Spanien verweisen, welches seine Kulturelle Blütezeit in der Zeit nach der Besetzung durch die Mauren hatte. Die Inquisition und die damit einhergehenden "Säuberungsprozesse" habe viel dieser Kultur wieder zerstört.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (1. Februar 2010)

Wenn ja dann müssten wir auch einen Kreuzug Nr. XYZ gegen den Islam starten oder auch Kirchtürme und so ein Zeug am besten alle Religionen überhaupt verbieten.


----------



## Väinämöinen (2. Februar 2010)

Was hat das mit Kreuzzügen oder dem Verbot von Religionen zu tun?


----------



## A3000T (2. Februar 2010)

[x]NEIN

Ach du liebes bißchen... 

Wenn ich mir den paranoiden Schwachsinn durchlese, den einige hier absondern, kommt mir die Wurst für quer ohne das ich drücken muss. Schon allein die Frage ob Minarette verboten werden sollen ist dermaßen am Hirn vorbei gedacht, dass es im Hintern juckt. Vielleicht sollte der eine oder andere, welcher hier so gegen andere Religionen poltert, mal an die frische Luft gehen, zuviel Zeit vorm Rechner macht das Hirn weich. Beweise? Siehe einen Großteil der Postings hier.


----------



## WotansKrieger91 (2. Februar 2010)

[X]JA

Wir dürfen dort auch keine Kirchen bauen. warum sollten sie es dann hier dürfen.


----------



## kmf (2. Februar 2010)

Wer hat's erfunden ...? 

Mir egal. Solang es hier bei uns keine Volksabstimmung darüber gibt, lohnt es nicht, sich überhaupt nur einen Gedanken darüber zu machen.


----------



## A3000T (2. Februar 2010)

> Wir dürfen dort auch keine Kirchen bauen. warum sollten sie es dann hier dürfen.


Im Iran zum Beispiel gibt es 600 Kirchen und ca. 300.000 Christen. 

Mal davon abgesehen... Wo liegt "dort" bitte? Ich hab auf der Landkarte geschaut und es nicht gefundel. Aber ein Blick ins Lexikon half dann weiter, es ist ein Vorort von Paranoidhausen.



> Mir egal. Solang es hier bei uns keine Volksabstimmung darüber gibt, lohnt es nicht, sich überhaupt nur einen Gedanken darüber zu machen.



Und da bin ich froh drüber. Das deutsche, leicht manipulierbare Volk ist schlicht und einfach zu dumm und unreif um so etwas wie Volksabstimmungen zu verkraften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen... Wo liegt "dort" bitte? Ich hab auf der Landkarte geschaut und es nicht gefundel. Aber ein Blick ins Lexikon half dann weiter, es ist ein Vorort von Paranoidhausen.




Steht da zufällig auch, wer "wir" und wer "sie" und wo "hier" ist?
Dann würde ich vielleicht irgendwann mal verstehen, was diese hier ~wöchentlich getätige Aussage mit dem Thema zu tun hat


----------



## A3000T (2. Februar 2010)

> Steht da zufällig auch, wer "wir" und wer "sie" und wo "hier" ist?


Wir und sie sind die Bewohner von "dort" bzw. Paranoidhausen. "Hier" ist hingegen ein Berg, welcher ganz weit weg von hier (anderer Berg, ebenfalls weit weg) liegt. Ja ja, so ist das...


----------



## steffen0278 (3. Februar 2010)




----------



## herethic (3. Februar 2010)

Ich find das ehrlich gesagt sehr Interessant.

Als ich vor der Wahl in Düsseldorf war,waren da die Republikaner die sich für ein Minarettverbot ausgesprochen haben.

Die meisten sind (wütend)vorbei gegangen,habe schiefe blicke geworfen oder haben geflucht.(Was mich besonders verwundert,da waren viele Greise dabei)

Jetzt kreutzt aber der großte Teil des Forums ein Minarettverbot an.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (3. Februar 2010)

Wenn man die Frage so aus dem Kontext gerissen betrachtet ist sie insofern irrsinnig, dass sie auch lauten könnte: "Salatverbot in Deutschland - ja oder nein?" und schon hätte man eine schöne Debatte Veganer vs. Schnitzelaner ... 

Die Antworten mit ihren verschiedenen Begründungen sprechen ja dann wiederum eine andere Sprache. Klar gibt es teilweise Züge von Islamphobie, welche, gesteuert durch diverse Politiker und Medien, auch eine bestimmte Anzahl Menschen in unserem Lande erreicht. Wenn sich aber (so wie jetzt nach reiflicher Überlegungsfrist) die Wogen der öffentlichen Empörung ein wenig geglättet haben, fängt doch die Mehrzahl nicht Ressentiment-gesteuerter Bürger an, nachzudenken.


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

thrian schrieb:


> Ich find das ehrlich gesagt sehr Interessant.
> 
> Als ich vor der Wahl in Düsseldorf war,waren da die Republikaner die sich für ein Minarettverbot ausgesprochen haben.
> 
> ...


Viele Leute werden wohl auch einfach nicht am Stand der Republikaner gesehen werden wollen  Außerdem muss man den Rest des Wahlprogramms ja nicht unbedingt mögen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Februar 2010)

wenn ich eine Rechte Partei wählen wollte könnte ich auch gleich CDU wählen statt REP oder andere Nazis aber da würde ich lieber auf der stelle Tod umfallen

was soll so ein Verbot bringen

Antwort: nichts, nun wo schon so viele Muslime im Land sind, müssen wir ihnen auch ihren Glauben lassen
unabhänig was ich von Religion im Allgemeinen halte / gar nichts

Aber es muss in allen Bereichen Deutsches Recht herschen, einen eigenen Türken Statt in Berlin oder sonst wo brauchen die sich gar nicht erst einbilden dann können die wie die Zigarettenschmugler am besten gleich wieder zurück wo immer sie her kommen. In Neukölln kommt man sich ja Teilweise als Deutscher schon wie im Ausland vor, mag ich nicht!


----------



## Soldat0815 (3. Februar 2010)

Mir egal denn Religionen gehn mir am Arsch vorbei solange ich meine ruhe von denen habe


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2010)

[x]Mir egal/Enthaltung

Da es die antwort jein nicht nicht gibt.

Ich meine zu Beten brauch man keine extrem großes Minaret ein normales oder kleine tuhen es auch.
Aber dazu müsste man auch fragen brauchen wir Kirschen die denn Kölner Dom der auch nicht gerade klein ist. Daher


----------



## Väinämöinen (3. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> Aber dazu müsste man auch fragen brauchen wir Kirschen die denn Kölner Dom der auch nicht gerade klein ist. Daher


Das ist halt etwas schwierig zu vergleichen. Bauen sollte man solche Dinger nicht mehr, den Bestand abzureisen wäre natürlich aber genauso schwachsinnig. Nicht weil der Kölner Dom eine Kirche ist, sondern weil er kulturell und architektonisch einfach bedeutsam ist.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (3. Februar 2010)

An sich bin ich ja für die abschaffung von alle Glaubes richtungen....
Das würde die einfach und auch friedvoller machen!

Aber das erst in denn nexten 100ern Jahren passiren wird lassen wir es so wie es ist.

Zurück zu denn Minaretten.

Man sollte wie typschi Deutsch dafür immer eine Maxsimal Bau höhe festlegen!
Das man sagen kann das ist für jeden gerecht. Das is für keinen zu hoch und für die die Betten aus Reichent/Würdig.


----------



## -NTB- (3. Februar 2010)

CrimsoN 1.9 schrieb:


> typschi .





typschi soorrry aber selten so gelacht


----------



## Jan565 (3. Februar 2010)

[X]Ja

Was soll man damit, mich regen schon die ganzen Kirchen der Protestanten on Katoloiken auf immer mit der Glocke... das man sowas nicht mal wegen ruhestörung anzeigen kann... 
An sonsten schließ ich mich CrimsoN 1.9 an. Weg mit den Religion, alles wird davon beeinflusst.


----------



## Xyrian (3. Februar 2010)

Väinämöinen schrieb:


> Bauen sollte man solche Dinger nicht mehr, den Bestand abzureisen wäre natürlich aber genauso schwachsinnig.



Das ist doch mal eine Antwort... 
Und eine gar nicht mal blöde. Gleiches Recht für alle, wenn keine Minarette gebaut werden dürfen, dann sollten auch keine Kirchen oder andere teure nutzlose religiöse Bauten mehr gebaut werden, davon hats ja schließlich auch noch genug 

Da wären alle zufrieden: Die Muslime sollen nicht motzen, die werden wie alle andern,  behandelt, die ollen Christen können ihre Kirchen behalten, kriegen aber keine neuen mehr, die Denkmalschützer sind auch zufriedengestellt, es wird kein Bauland mehr unnütz verschwendet und diejenigen, die was gegen Minarette haben, kriegen auch was sie wollen. Fänd ich gut 

Xyrian


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Februar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Antwort...
> Und eine gar nicht mal blöde. Gleiches Recht für alle, wenn keine Minarette gebaut werden dürfen, dann sollten auch keine Kirchen oder andere teure nutzlose religiöse Bauten mehr gebaut werden, davon hats ja schließlich auch noch genug
> 
> Da wären alle zufrieden: Die Muslime sollen nicht motzen, die werden wie alle andern,  behandelt, die ollen Christen können ihre Kirchen behalten, kriegen aber keine neuen mehr, die Denkmalschützer sind auch zufriedengestellt, es wird kein Bauland mehr unnütz verschwendet und diejenigen, die was gegen Minarette haben, kriegen auch was sie wollen. Fänd ich gut
> ...


ja ich auch


----------



## A3000T (4. Februar 2010)

Noch besser fände ich einen Atomkrieg, da haben auch alle was davon. 

Christen/Muslime/Juden würden endlich vor ihren Schöpfer treten, damit sie sich auf eine Wolke setzen, mit Jungfrauen spielen oder was auch immer tun können. Die paranoiden Minarettverbieter wären endlich die blöden Bauwerke los und das sogar Weltweit und wir Atheisten wären endlich die ganzen religiösen Eiferer los. Sogar die Natur hätte etwas davon, da der Mensch, wenn er es richtig anstellt, damit einen ziemlich dicken Schlussstrich ziehen könnte. 

Ach ja, das Leben könnte so einfach sein.


----------



## nyso (4. Februar 2010)

Isses aber nicht^^ (Wer hat jetzt das Lied erkannt?^^)

Was soll ein Minarettverbot überhaupt bringen? Solange Moscheen weiterhin gebaut werden dürfen ändert sich doch gar nichts^^ Ganz nebenbei könnte man den Muezin(oder wie auch immer der geschrieben wird) auch verbieten, damit würde nichts mehr gegen Minarette sprechen. 

Was mich allerdings stört ist die Ghettoisierung. Wer mal abends als Deutscher in Neuköln war, weiß wie seltsam man sich da fühlt. Und das sich Ausländer gerne in gleichen Stadtbezirken zusammenrotten, bevorzugt in der Nähe ihrer ausländischen Geschäfte oder eben den Glaubensinstitutionen ist kein Geheimnis. Das machen auch die Deutschen in anderen Ländern. Leider leidet die Integration unter diesen Ghettos. Warum sollten sie sich denn integrieren, die Sprache lernen, wenn sie doch auch gut so klar kommen? Da siegt dann klar die Faulheit^^

Und Moscheen und Minarette sind halt ein super Ort um sich drum herum anzusiedeln. Ist auch verständlich, würde ich wenn ich ins Ausland ziehen würde vermutlich nicht anders machen. Direkt neben die Kirche, damit bloß nichts Sonntag 8Uhr fehlt und am besten neben einen deutschen Bäcker, ohne echtes Brot geht halt nicht

Somit ist diese gesamte Diskussion eigentlich gegenstandslos^^


----------



## A3000T (4. Februar 2010)

> Was soll ein Minarettverbot überhaupt bringen? Solange Moscheen weiterhin gebaut werden dürfen ändert sich doch gar nichts^^ Ganz nebenbei könnte man den Muezin(oder wie auch immer der geschrieben wird) auch verbieten, damit würde nichts mehr gegen Minarette sprechen.



Dann wäre ich auch für ein Verbot von Priestern und Rabbinern. Ok, die schreien nicht fünf Mal am Tag, das ihr Gott der Größte sei, aber sie vergiften die Gedanken der Menschen genauso, nur mit weniger Lärmbelästigung. 



> Somit ist diese gesamte Diskussion eigentlich gegenstandslos^^



Eigentlich haste Recht, aber ich wollte noch nen Beitrag haben.


----------



## Väinämöinen (4. Februar 2010)

Xyrian schrieb:


> Das ist doch mal eine Antwort...
> Und eine gar nicht mal blöde. Gleiches Recht für alle, wenn keine Minarette gebaut werden dürfen, dann sollten auch keine Kirchen oder andere teure nutzlose religiöse Bauten mehr gebaut werden, davon hats ja schließlich auch noch genug
> 
> Da wären alle zufrieden: Die Muslime sollen nicht motzen, die werden wie alle andern,  behandelt, die ollen Christen können ihre Kirchen behalten, kriegen aber keine neuen mehr, die Denkmalschützer sind auch zufriedengestellt, es wird kein Bauland mehr unnütz verschwendet und diejenigen, die was gegen Minarette haben, kriegen auch was sie wollen. Fänd ich gut
> ...


Eigentlich hatte ich damit nur riesige Kirchtürme gemeint, die das Stadtbild beeinflussen. Prinzipiell wird man den Neubau von Kirchen (auch wenn da kein großer Bedarf herrscht) und Moscheen nicht verhindern können und es ist auch nicht unbedingt sinnvoll. Die Gläubigen sind dann ja nicht weg, sondern mieten sich in irgendeinem zwielichtigen Hinterhof ein und das kann auch nicht das Ziel sein.
Von mir aus sollen sie ihre Kirchen/Moscheen usw. halt bauen, gerne auch mit Türmen, die dann aber in der Höhe beschränkt sind (bei neueren Kirchen ist der Turm ja idR auch nur angedeutet) und ohne Glocken/Muezzin.

Die Religionsfreiheit irgendwie anzugehen halte ich nicht für sinnvoll, denn sie sichert vor allem auch die Freiheit von Religion (oder sollte es zumidnest) und den wirklichen Spinnern käme man damit eh nciht bei.


----------



## acc (4. Februar 2010)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Aber es muss in allen Bereichen Deutsches Recht herschen, einen eigenen Türken Statt in Berlin oder sonst wo brauchen die sich gar nicht erst einbilden dann können die wie die Zigarettenschmugler am besten gleich wieder zurück wo immer sie her kommen. In Neukölln kommt man sich ja Teilweise als Deutscher schon wie im Ausland vor, mag ich nicht!



tja das ist die folge von 40 jahren "integrationspolitik", in anführungszeichen weil es eine politik, die es wirklich auf integration anlegte, schlichtweg nicht gab. jetzt von heute auf morgen quasi von den migranten das gegenteil zu verlangen, was ihnen 40 jahre lang verweigert wurde, funktioniert schlichtweg  nicht. der mensch ist eben träge, vor allen wenn es darum geht, aus gewohnten strukturen auszubrechen.


----------



## Insidious (5. Februar 2010)

acc schrieb:


> der mensch ist eben träge, vor allen wenn es darum geht, aus gewohnten strukturen auszubrechen.


 
Nicht nur träge. Ich glaube, dass viele Menschen sogar angst vor
Veränderungen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2010)

Jetzt hat die Debatte übrigens die Realität erreicht:
Streit um Minarette: Bajonett an der Saar - taz.de

Und zwar nicht nur mit ähnlich unproblematischen Vorzeichen (die Moschee gibts seit 20 Jahren, das 8m Minarett ist kleiner, als andere Gebäude in der Gegend, es sind keine Muezzinrufe geplant und das ganze in Sichtweite einer Kirche mit deutlich höherem Turm und regelmäßigem Geläuft) - sondern sogar mit den gleichen "Argumenten", die auch hier zu hören waren:



			
				taz schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir werden von den Türken schleichend unterwandert!", hatte einer notiert. Ein anderer meinte, "dass sich die Türken erst einmal unserer Kultur anpassen sollen, bevor sie einen solchen Antrag stellen". Ein dritter Bürger glaubte, dass ein Minarett die Wohnqualität im Stadtteil beeinträchtigen würde, und gleich mehrere meinten, ein Minarett habe in "Deutschland nichts zu suchen", weil in der Türkei auch keine Kirchen gebaut werden dürften.


----------



## A3000T (5. Februar 2010)

Ich beginne langsam an der Vernunft des Menschen zu zweifeln. Fehlt nur noch die Behauptung, das Türken Brunnen vergiften und kleine Kinder fressen... Und außerdem sei noch erwähnt, das alle Muslime Türken sein müssen, es in Deutschland nur türkische Muslime gibt und die alle mit Sprengstoffgürteln rumlaufen.

So, nun muss ich aber schnell schluss machen, weil bei mir gibts gleich Sauerkraut...


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

Man sollte durch alle diese sogenannten Kirchlichen Gebäuden egal ob Kristen islamen oder wie auch immer, mit den Bagger auf eine seite herein Fahren und auf n-e andere wieder heraus.
Dieser Gesammte Relgion und Glauben- Mist sollte endlich Angeschaft werden u verboten genau so wie diese Hässliche Kreuz- müll von den Wänden der Schulen und institutionen. 
Ist einfach zum


----------



## Jack ONeill (18. Februar 2010)

EinarN schrieb:


> Man sollte durch alle diese sogenannten Kirchlichen Gebäuden egal ob Kristen islamen oder wie auch immer, mit den Bagger auf eine seite herein Fahren und auf n-e andere wieder heraus.
> Dieser Gesammte Relgion und Glauben- Mist sollte endlich Angeschaft werden u verboten genau so wie diese Hässliche Kreuz- müll von den Wänden der Schulen und institutionen.
> Ist einfach zum


 

Sowas hatte ich auch währen meiner Ausbildung gedacht. Die haben mich da auch gezwungen Religion mitzumachen weil nichts anderes mehr frei war. Nach dem ich den klar gemacht hatte das mich die ganzen Religionen nicht interessieren hatte ich meine Ruhe.


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

Ich bin Überzeugter ATEIST.
lieber Glaube ich in ALIENS anstat in so was.
Die Warscheinlichkeit das Aliens Existieren ist Milionenfach Realistischer alls dieser Gott Blödsinn.

Hier in meiner nähe ist so eine Doove kirche. Wen die weiterhin mich Sontag mörgen um 7 Uhr im Besten Wochenend Schlaf stören, Verpasse ich denen Bald eine Anzeige wegen Lermbelästigung vom Feinsten.
Das kann ja nicht sein das die das Gesammte Wohnfirtell sontag Morgens Stören nur weil einige Rentner hier was Abjaueln müssen.
Wen Ich wissen will wie Fiel uhr ist, Hab ich mein Radiocontroled Wecker. Da brauch ich den schwachsinnigen Gebimmle nicht. 

Unten in Rumänien, sind die noch Behämerter drauf. Die waren im stande in den Letzten 20 Jahre über 4000 ( FIER TAUSEND) Kirchen im Land zu Bauen. Die haben Echt nicht Mehr alle Tassen im Schrank


----------



## nyso (18. Februar 2010)

Die Kirche darf bimmeln, und du kannst sie nicht anzeigen^^ Sie ist gesetzlich geschützt, irgendwer hatte hier im Thread auch den Paraghraphen gepostet. 
Wie gesagt, mich würden solche Minarette nicht stören. Bei uns in der Stadt ist GENAU neben der katholischen Kirche eine Dönerbude, die Kirche stinkt also IMMER nach türkischem Döner Und, ES STÖRT NIEMANDEN! Die Türken werden wachgebimmelt und die Kirchengänger dürfen immer Döner riechen, gleicht sich aus

Würde es dich stören etwas mehr auf deine Rechtschreibung zu achten?


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Die Kirche darf bimmeln, und du kannst sie nicht anzeigen^^ Sie ist gesetzlich geschützt, irgendwer hatte hier im Thread auch den Paraghraphen gepostet.


Mag sein. Es haben jedoch bereitz in Andere orte einige anzeigen Erstatet und den Kirchen das Maul Gestopft.
Wen die so ein Lermbelästigung dürfen, da gehe ich in der Nachbarschaft und Stelle eine konzertanlage auf bei 2 x 5000 watt oder Höher und Drehe die auf mit Heavy Metal Music. Mal sehen was passiert.
Machen wir mal ein Lerm Konkurenz wer ist Lauter.

Noch einfacher währe es 10 - 15 kumpels was in den autos HORNBLASTERS Verbaut haben und dann Alle zu Gleich vor der Kirche Hupen.
Währe Mal Gespannt ob da noch einer sein Gebet abgeben kann


----------



## nyso (18. Februar 2010)

Wie gesagt, die Kirche darf, du bekommst dann eine fette Anzeige^^
Wenn die Kirche auf das Gebimmel verzichtet ist das ein Entgegenkommen der Kirche, um sich nicht unbliebt zu machen^^
Solche Anzeigen bringen nichts^^


----------



## EinarN (18. Februar 2010)

Trotzdem, sollte der MistAbgeschaft werden.


----------



## sinthor4s (25. Februar 2010)

[x] Nein.
immerhin haben wir Religionsfreiheit in den Grundrechten
verankert.
Wenn Minarette verboten werden, müssen wir auch die 
Kirchtürme absäbeln...


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

sinthor4s schrieb:


> Wenn Minarette verboten werden, müssen wir auch die
> *Kirchtürme absäbeln*...


Ist schon längst Überfällig.


----------



## nyso (25. Februar 2010)

Wie man ja gerade an den Missbrauchsfällen sehen kann

Deutsche, die nicht wirklich nach deutschem Recht bestraft werden können, sondern nach "Kirchenrecht" bestraft werden
Schon deshalb sollte die ganze Institution abgeschafft werden. Wer straffällig wird, kleine Kinder vergawaltigt gehört auf den Stuhl oder in die Zelle, nicht aber hinter den Altar um über Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen zu referieren.


----------



## EinarN (25. Februar 2010)

Genau!

Wen man nun die Letzten 20 Jahre in Betracht zihet, Die Ost- kinderschänder Mafia auser betraht läst, zu 80% der Pädophilen Straftaten kommen aus diese Richtung, durch der kirche u. Religion Sexuell zwangabstinenten was Durchdrehen.
Mann kan durch Religion / Glauben den Natürlichen Vermehrungsdrang einer Spezies nicht Unterdrucken durch Abstinenz Zwang auch wen es bei den Anhängern auf Freiwillige Basis statfindet weil Irgendwann Dreht die Psiche Durch.
Die Kirche hat das aber in 2010 Jahre noch immer nicht Geschnallt, grund warum es auch zu derartige Straaftaten kommt.


----------



## GOD-ZillA (26. Februar 2010)

MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Solange wir Christen in muslimischen Ländern benachteiligt werden und sogar bedroht, sehe ich auch keine Veranlassung für eine Zustimmung.



und die denken das gleiche. genau so funktioniert dann fortschritt, richtig?



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Mal davon abgesehen: Religionsfreiheit hin oder her. Wir müssen nicht jedem Zucker in den Hin**rn blasen.



also nur den christen, weil wir christlich geprägt sind. und den juden, weil unsere vorherigen generationen die nicht nett behandelt haben. dann müssen wir ja aufpassen, das wir uns in afghanistan nicht aufführen, sonst wären wir den moslems ja auch noch zu etwas verpfilchtet. gott sei dank hatten wir keine indische kolonie, man stelle sich nur die ganzen hinduistischen tempel in deutschland vor. dann fehlen als große religionen ja nur noch der buddismus, shintoismus und scientology.


----------



## nyso (23. März 2010)

Mal wieder was neues: Marokko schließt christliches Waisenhaus | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2010)

Eher hier eine neue Diskussion losbricht, die mit dem Ausgangstheme wenig bis nichts zu tun hat, schließe ich den Thread lieber.
Zu christlicher Missionierung kann gerne eine extra Thread erstellt werden, hier geht es um ein mögliches Verbot religiöser Bauten in Deutschland. (sollte jemand dazu neue Ansätze haben: Bitte melden, der Thread kann bei Bedarf wieder geöffnet werden.


----------



## schub97 (28. März 2010)

Ich gebe zu ich bin nicht gerade der Moslem-Fan,aber ich finde jeder hat das Recht egal was zu glauben und den/die Gott/Götter zu huldigen.Ich vermute mal,dass einige dagegen weil,die Türken ihre Frauen nicht richtig behandeln.Aber das ist der Glaube.Leider ist das so,aber deshalb kann man net sagen dass sie was dafür können,weil wir nicht wissen,was passiert wenn sie damit aufhören.Egal ob Hindu,Buddist,Jude,Moslem,Evanglist oder Katholik jeder hat das Recht darauf in eine Kirche(oder was auch immer) zu gehen.Aber man sollte eine Art Begrenzung für die jeweilige Anwohnerzahl machen z.B.:bis 10000 Einwohner-Max. 1 Minarett
                  bis 50000 Einwohner-Max. 3 Minarette
                  bis 200000 Einwohner-Max. 6 Minarette 
usw

Damit es nicht zu einer "Überbesiedlung" kommt und smot eine neue Beschwerde auftreten würde. 

Lg schub97


----------



## mixxed_up (28. März 2010)

_[x] Ja_
Dieses ewige "alle mit offenen Armen in Deutschland empfangen" geht mir so langsam auf den Wecker ....


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2010)

Ein Minarettverbot ist genauso ein Unsinn wie ein Verbot von "Killerspielen". Probleme (z.B. Integration) werden so gewiss nicht gelöst.

Lieber ein schönes öffentliches muslimisches Gotteshaus als eine schmuddel Moschee im Hinterhof, in die man nicht reinkommt. 
Solange sich alle an die Gesetze / Verfassung halten kann jeder ruhig glauben und in Gebäuden jeglicher Bauart beten wie und was er möchte.


----------



## Nixtreme (28. März 2010)

Ich hab [Nein] angekreuzt, denn meiner Meinung nach sollten langsam aber sicher die klaren Grenzen innerhalb der verschiedenen Länder und Kulturen aufweichen!


----------



## Jan565 (28. März 2010)

Also ich bin definitiv dafür das ALLE religiösen einrichtung abgeschafft werden. Nach den ganzen vorfällen der Katholischen Kirche sowieso, was bekommen die für eine strafe? KEINE! Nur weil es eine Religion ist. Also weg damit, was will man damit noch, wenn die Leute sich alles erlauben können und wir(Atheisten)nicht?


----------



## Nixtreme (29. März 2010)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Also ich bin definitiv dafür das ALLE religiösen einrichtung abgeschafft werden. Nach den ganzen vorfällen der Katholischen Kirche sowieso, was bekommen die für eine strafe? KEINE! Nur weil es eine Religion ist. Also weg damit, was will man damit noch, wenn die Leute sich alles erlauben können und wir(Atheisten)nicht?



Nur zur Info, nicht die Bibel, und auch nicht irgendeine Person die schon seit 2000 Jahren tot ist hat irgendwelche Kinder Misshandelt. Ebensowenig schnallt sich Mohamed ne Bombe um den Bauch und jagt sich mit nem Bus in die Luft. Diese Taten werden von Menschen wie du und ich verübt. 
Wie und ob diese Taten geahndet werden, ist ne völlig andere Baustelle.

Bitte nicht immer alles in einen Topf werfen, denn das ist genauso intolerant gegenüber religiösen Menschen, wie du dich als Atheist von religiösen Gruppierungen nicht toleriert fühlst. Sowas nennt man einen Teufelskreis! 

Generell würde eine menschliche Einheit, ohne Sprachliche, Religiöse oder jedwede andere Grenzen meinem persönlichen Ideal der Menschheit entsprechen aber davon sind wir noch meilenweit entfernt und das wird auch so bleiben solang wir auf eben diese Grenzen soviel wert legen wie momentan! Solange diese Grenzen bestehen können wir auch nicht einander näher kommen! 
Moslems fühlen sich von Juden diskriminiert, Tibether fühlen sich von Chinesen diskriminiert, die amerikanischen Ureinwohner fühlen sich von den amerikanischen Einwanderern betrogen, diese wiederum glauben sie werden von Latinos unterwandert und hacken auf denen rum wo es nur geht. usw. etc. pp. Ujnd warum das alles? Weil wir alle glauben etwas zu besitzen, das wir vor vermeindlich gefährlichen Eindringlingen beschützen müssen.


----------



## Gast3737 (3. Juni 2010)

ich bin nicht dafür. Weil es Auslegungssache ist. Der Islam ist so wie auch das Christentum in verschiedene Richtungen gegliedert das Minarett hat mit dem Islam genauso auch wie die Burka nix zu tun. Vielmehr wollen die Frauen die dies tragen möchten(Betonung auf möchten) ein Schutz ihrer Personlichkeit waren, was in dem Fall auch mit dem Minarett und dem Glauben konform geht.
Die Leute die dagegen sind haben meiner Ansicht nach eine islamfeindliche Einstellung und Angst vor dem Islam ansich. Islamfeindlich deshalb auch weil man versucht ein Symbol für eine Religion zu kippen, sowas darf, kann und soll in einer Demokratie nicht sein, weshalb schon die Bloße Diskusion darüber absolut wiedersinnig ist.
Deshalb kommt es auch hier in unserem Land zu stande das man sich gegen sowas unwichtiges wie ein Kopftuch aufregen muss. Kommt Leute und liebe mitdeutsche Bürger es gibt echt wichtigere Probleme die es zu lösen gilt!

Wenn man jetzt noch zusätzlich anfängt Gebäude oder sowas zu verbieten. Dann könnte man doch gleich Deutschland zu Christenstaat machen. wäre doch auch ne Idee..


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (3. Juni 2010)

unser christlich geschichtlicher kontext gerät hier immer in den hintergrund. entweder soll alles erlaubt sein, weil wir eine demokratie sind, oder alles soll verboten sein. warum ?

ich bin der meinung, aufgrund unseren christlichen religiösen kontext, darf ein minarett verboten sein obwohl daneben kirchen erlaubt sind. ein kreuz soll sich im klassenraum befinden, und nicht ein gebetsraum für muslime. 
daneben existiert für mich aber dennoch die relegionsfreiheit, bzw auch die freiheit diese auszuüben aber nunmal in gewissen grenzen.

sicherlich ist das polemisch und beinhaltet auch widersprüche, aber die relegion des islam birgt in sich auch viele widersprüche zur allgemeinen erklärung der menschenrechte aufgrund ihrer kairorer erklärung der menschenrechte im islam. da ein richtungswechsel hier nicht abzusehen ist, ist eine diskussion oder sogar ein beschluss für den minarettverbot völlig legitim !




> Immerhin haben wir Religionsfreiheit in den Grundrechten
> verankert.
> Wenn Minarette verboten werden, müssen wir auch die
> Kirchtürme absäbeln


nein -> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kairoer_Erklärung_der_Menschenrechte_im_Islam


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2010)

Definitiv [x] Ja  !!!


----------



## thommy96 (3. Juni 2010)

auf jedenfall JA! 

Weil wir ein großes Ausländerproblem in Deutschland haben! 

Das schlimme ist noch, umso mehr kriminelle Ausländer bei uns wohnen, umso höher steig die Gewalt in unseren Land! kein Wunder das die Gewalt sehr sehr stark in Deutschland leider gestiegen ist als in den letzten 20 Jahren! 

Es wäre ein erster Schritt das Minarettenverbot einzuführen! 
Die leider ohne Volksabstimmung nicht hilft! 

Die Politiker sollten mal gedanken machen warum die Gewalt immer mehr steig und das es meistens immer Südländer sind, aber es scheint den Politikern nicht zu interessieren! Obwohl viele kriminelle eine dicke Strafakte habe und trotzdem frei herum laufen! 
Aber ich glaube wenn ein Deutscher mal schlägt, der bekommt bestimmt 2 Jahre Haft! egal ob es das erste mal war oder mehrmals! 

Ich habe das Gefühl das unsere Politiker für uns ,,richtige´´ Deutsche Bürger nicht ernst nehmen und die kriminellen Ausländer immer nur bewährung bekommen ohne sofortige Abschiebung! 

Von wegen Computerspiele machen aus Spielern Gewaltäter, totaler quatsch! die Gewalt steig nur wegen den vielen kriminellen Ausländern!

und ich weiß, das viele Ausländer die bei uns leben uns Deutsche nicht mögen und uns beleidigen aber trotzdem in unseren Land leben um die dicken Autos fahren zu können und gute Häuser leisten zu können was wir als Deutsche Bürger nicht leisten können! 

ich bin kein Nazi oder so, aber ich muss endlich hier mal meine Meinung sagen können,weil ich richtig wütend bin! 

Ich habe nicht gegen Ausländer die bei uns friedlich leben, auch arbeit haben und an unsere Gesetze halten! aber davon gibt es wenige! 

ich selbst wurde 2 mal Opfer von Türkischer Gewalt ohne einen Grund gemacht zu haben! die wollten nur Spaß und Deutsche schlagen weil die eine Hass auf uns haben! Die kriminellen Ausländer denken das wir Deutsche zu ängstlich sind und uns immer ärgern können und damit cooler wirken!  

Es muss endlich schluss damit sein, deswegen bin ich für ein Minarettverbot! 

Wir müssen uns mal wehren können und da ist ein Verbot mal ein richtiger Schritt! Aber unsere Politik lässt das wie immer nicht zu, weil die selber zu feige sind!


----------



## CPU-GPU (3. Juni 2010)

@thommy: bin ganz deiner meinung 
Die ausländer wissen gar nicht wie  gut sie es hier in Deutschland haben. deswegen führen sie sich auf wie die kings. aber man muss ihnen einfach klar machen, dass sie hier nicht die Kings sind!  und sobald sie kriminell werden , zack raus mit ihnen in ihr heimatland!!!! dan hätten wir hier deutlich weniger probleme. genau so sieht es mit der arbeit aus. wenn sie nix arbeiten, oder sich nicht zumindest  sehr anstrengen um arbeit zu finden, zack raus!! Den sozialschmarotzer, die nur unser Geld kassieren, kann unser land echt nicht brauchen! Aber unsere lappen-politiker haben keinen Mumm in den knochen um sich mal stark für die deutsche bevölkerung zu machen!
wenn es so weiter geht, wundert es mich nicht, wenn bald wieder ne radikale partei an die macht kommt, aber dann ist es schon zu spät..... Man sollte sich mal ein beispiel an der schweizerischen regierung nehmen


----------



## Jagiełło (4. Juni 2010)

Oh weh, bei manchen hier, die ganz und gar unreflektiert für ein "Minarettverbot" plädieren, merkt man, dass sie Stammtischergeprolle zum Besten geben. Es ist schon interessant, dass manche diese Debatte nutzen, um Tiraden gegen Ausländer von sich zu geben.

Ich bin Atheist, verwehre mich gegen den Kollektivanspruch der Großkirchen in Dtl. und aller Religionen und ihre Überrepräsentation in den Medien (kann denn zum Thema "Geld/Banken und Moral" nur ein Kirchenfürst eine fundierte Meinung haben?). So, das zu Anfang.

Aber hier pars pro toto gegen bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppen zu wettern, ohne jegliche empirische Grundlage, ist ja wohl total daneben. Ich spreche mich sehr wohl für einen gewissen Wertekonsens in der Gesellschaft aus, der bürgerliche Freiheiten und Rechte umfasst, der allerdings nicht auf konservativen Traditionen basiert, wie es einige Politiker fordern. Hierzu kann man sich die hervorragenden Arbeiten von Dr. Schmidt-Salomon ansehen, in denen klar wird, dass in jedem Kulturkreis der Welt aufklärerische Tendenzen vorhanden sind und waren; dies ist also nicht auf Europa und dessen Geistetsgeschichte beschränkt gewesen, wie manche unwissend behaupten.

Es entspricht dabei meiner säkularen Haltung, mich grundsätzlich gegen übertriebenen Bau von "Gotteshäusern" auszusprechen. Zu den bürgerlichen Freiheiten gehört aber auch eine freiheitliche Ausübung von Religion, wenn man denn will. Und dazu gehört im Islam eben ein Minarett, wie sich im Christentum üblicherweise ein Turm über der Kirche erhebt. Und der macht auch ein paar Mal am Tag krach. Dieses Geschwafel vonwegen "christlicher Leitkultur" ist volliger Schwachsinn, die Staatsverfassung und das Menschenbild einer liberalen Demokratie bildeten sich in Europa aus  Humanismus (der sicher auch einen christlichen, nicht jedoch kirchlichen Hintergrund hatte) und Aufklärung (die schon weitestgehend säkular war), sowie den allgemein wenig beachteten politischen Erfahrungen aus republikanischen Bewegungen in den vorangegangenen Jahrhunderten.

Eine konservative Abwehrhaltung ("christliche Festung Europa" etc.) ist also offensichtlich schwachsinnig. Ebenso eine antiislamische Hetze, wobei die allermeisten nur die platten Urteile ihres Umfeldes übernehmen und keinerlei eigene Erfahrungen haben.

Ein absolutes Verbot von Minaretten ist letztlich nur Populismus, völlig illiberal und ein ungelenker Versuch, den Staat bei der Integration aus der Verantwortung zu ziehen, der dann ja behaupten kann, etwas getan zu haben. Ganz toll, wenn man schon auf so eine herkömmliche konservative Masche hereinfällt. Die CDU hat dann doch noch Erfolge, in den Köpfen der Menschen. Da zeigt sich: Nur weil man Web 2.0 nutzt, muss man noch lange nicht mehr Weitsicht und Intellekt besitzen als ein rechter, alter Sack.

Edit: Hab gerade noch ein bisschen von dem Geschreibsel hier gelesen... Ist z.T. abenteuerlich, was hier von sich gegeben wird. Einige hier haben keine Ahnung davon, was Liberalität ausmacht und welche Bedeutung diese in einer Demokratie hat. Ich nehme mal an, dass das noch unreife Kinder sind, hoffentlich. 

Ihr werft Leuten vor, sie wüssten nicht, wie gut es ihnen geht, habt aber selbst keinen Plan, welche Werte (Toleranz!) für euer Wohlergehen verantwortlich sind! Ihr hab doch keine Ahnung von gar nichts und seid gefährdet eine zweifelhafte politische Identität zu finden.

@thommy: Wie bitte soll ein Minarettverbot vor "türkischer Gewalt" schützen?


----------



## Wendigo (4. Juni 2010)

Naja, es herrscht hier in Deutschland eine gewisse Deutschfeindlichkeit. Wer dies bisher nicht erkannt hat, ist blind.

Ich bin weder ein Nationalist noch ein Faschist, aber es ist eine Tatsache, dass uns Deutschen von so manchen auf der Nase rumgetanzt wird.
Da sollte die Politk wirklich mal durchgreifen.

Aso, mittlerweile hat fast jedes 10. hier in Deutschland geborenes Kind muslimische Wurzeln/Eltern hat.


----------



## Jagiełło (4. Juni 2010)

Mir ist bisher niemand deswegen auf der Nase herumgetanzt und ich kenne auch niemanden, dem so etwas pasiert ist, obwohl hier (Region um Hanau & Frankfurt) sehr viele Migranten leben, die für manche hier ja die potentiellen Täter sind. Kennt ihr überhaupt welche davon? Habt ihr ausländische Freunde? Ihr bemüht euch doch gar nicht, jemanden zu integrieren, ihr seid doch froh wenn ihr eure Präjudize bestätigen könnt. Wer glaubt, nicht rechts zu sein, muss es nicht unbedingt auch sein.

So, ganz plakativ: Nur weil es "der Türke" ist, der euch unterbuttert, heist es nicht, dass "die" alle so sind. Aber es ist der einzige von "denen", den ihr kennt, also projeziert ihr das auf die Masse. Ist ein bisschen wie das Vorurteil in den USA, Afroamerikaner seien "von Natur aus" kriminell. Die weißen Polizisten haben privat nur mit anderen Weißen zu tun, deshalb erscheinen für sie alle Afros kriminell. So einfach funktioniert auch ihr.

Natürlich gibt es überall Deppen, mit denen dann alle ihre Vorurteile bestätigen und sich anschließend in ihre kleine, intolerante Welt zurückziehen und zufrieden sind. Solange das nicht von der Masse begriffen wird, hängen wir weiter auf einem Sumpfniveau fest.


----------



## CPU-GPU (4. Juni 2010)

na dann schau dir doch z.B.mal die kriminalstatistiken an. Die mehrzahl der verbrechen werden von ausländern begangen! ich bin auch kein nazi, aber ich finde dass es den deutschen im eigenen land schon gut gehen sollte. und eben nicht die ausländer bevorzugt werden sollten. Aber wir lassen uns ja immer noch die sache mit dem 3.Reich unter die nase reiben. Das ist über 60 jahre her, da können wir nix mehr für!!! also ein bisschen könnte die regierung auch mal wieder national sein. Sie soll nicht so rassistisch und radikal wie die damalige NSDAP sein, um gottes willen nein, aber z.B. so wie die rechts orientierte partei der schweiz. Denen gehts auch gut, obwohl sie nicht überfreundlich zu ausländern sind. also warum hier zu lande nicht gleich ?


----------



## thommy96 (4. Juni 2010)

Und geht mal in eurer City, wenn ihr schon coole gekleidete Ausländische Jugendliche sieht, in Gruppen (Gangs), dann sind das schon kriminelle Ausländer Kids! weil die laufen immer cool rum, weil die denken die sind was besseres! Und die wollen nur unsere Deutschen Mädels haben, weil die hübscher sind als Südländer Mädels! 
Ich wohne in Hannover und hier wohnen leider viele Ausländer, meist Türkisch und Araber! Und wenn ich in der City mal bin, dann ist jeder 3. ein Ausländer! 
Schlimm aber wahr! Ich glaube es gibt schon mehr Ausländer in unseren Land als 10 Millionen! 
Wenn zum beispiel EM oder WM ist und die Türkei ist dabei und die gewinnen ein Spiel, dann sieht du nur noch Türken auf den Strassen die jubeln und hupen! Dann sieht es aus, als wäre man in Istanbul

Minarettenverbot soll die Ausländer abschrecken, das Deutschland mal härter zugreif als nicht dagegen macht! 
 Weil die vielen Ausländer denken die können hier in unseren Land machen was sie wollen!
Schon kleine 10 jährige Ausländer freche kinder fangen schon an blödsinn zu machen! 

Ich sage mal hier endlich meine Meinung, weil ich habe schon viel schlimmes erlebt mit kriminellen Ausländern!


----------



## DerSitzRiese (4. Juni 2010)

Geht es hier um Moscheen oder wirklich nur um die Minarette?


----------



## logikwoelkchen.css (4. Juni 2010)

ey der populismus geht ja gar nicht. aber dieser pseudointellektuelle liberalismusblödsinn genauso wenig. 

natürlich bildete sich unsere staatverfassung aufgrund christlicher leitkultur. zudem kannst du christlich nicht von kirchlich trennen, wie denn auch und warum auch ? humanismus und aufklärung fanden erst weit nach der einbeziehung christlicher werte statt. du kannst gerne gegen die leitkultur wettern, sie ist aber präsent / real. 

und letztendlich vergessen die laut brüllenden liberalen immer, dass nicht alle so liberal sind wie sie. wie geht ihr damit um ? der islam hat mit seiner kairoer erklärung der menschenrechte im islam die sharia als alleinige grundlage von "menschenrechte" definiert. soetwas steht im totalen gegensatz zu unserer definiton der allg. menschenrechte. 
soetwas kann nicht akzeptiert oder toleriert werden. zudem ist ebenfalls im islam die negative relegionsausübung verboten, ebenfalls im gegensatz zu unserer def. der religionsfreiheit. 

diese und noch mehr widersprüche, veranlassen selbst mich, der sich zum bürgertum tendieren würde, zu einem minarettverbot, da es noch viele diskrepanzen mit dem islam an sich gibt. dass diese mittelfristig / langfristig nicht gelöst werden können, zeigen auch die bescheidenen versuche der islamkonferenzen unter schäuble


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Juni 2010)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> Geht es hier um Moscheen oder wirklich nur um die Minarette?


 
Vornehmlich um Antiislamismus, Ausländerfeindlichkeit und anderes niederes Geschreibsel.


Im Ursprung ging es mal um Minarette. Das wird aber gern vergessen und dann geht man eben mit seinen Wänden im Kopf hausieren.

Dank an 


			
				Jagiełło;1881864 schrieb:
			
		

> ...


für seinen Beitrag.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (4. Juni 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> Und geht mal in eurer City, wenn ihr schon coole gekleidete Ausländische Jugendliche sieht, in Gruppen (Gangs), dann sind das schon kriminelle Ausländer Kids! weil die laufen immer cool rum, weil die denken die sind was besseres! *Und die wollen nur unsere Deutschen Mädels haben, weil die hübscher sind als Südländer Mädels!*


Tschuldigung, aber wenn ich sowas lese bekomm ich das Kotzen.
Das einzige was ich hier sehe sind Stammtischparolen und Vorurteile.

1.Du versucht hier von dir bekannten Einzelfällen auf eine gesamte Bevölkerungsgruppe zu schließen. Ich hab selbst durchaus schon öfters Stress mit Türken/Arabern/Kurden gehabt, aber eben auch mit Deutschen.
Die "Jugend" beider Kulturen nimmt sich hier nichts.

2. Kaum ein "Südländer" hat hier (Berlin) eine deutsche Freundin, sondern eben eine aus seinem Volkskreis.



> Ich wohne in Hannover und hier wohnen leider viele Ausländer, meist Türkisch und Araber! Und wenn ich in der City mal bin, dann ist jeder 3. ein Ausländer!
> Schlimm aber wahr! Ich glaube es gibt schon mehr Ausländer in unseren Land als 10 Millionen!
> *Wenn zum beispiel EM oder WM ist und die Türkei ist dabei und die gewinnen ein Spiel, dann sieht du nur noch Türken auf den Strassen die jubeln und hupen! Dann sieht es aus, als wäre man in Istanbul*


Jubelnde und hupende Deutsche sind natürlich kein Problem...Verbieten wir den Türken doch einfach mal das jubeln *gesichtspalme.jpg*



> *Minarettenverbot soll die Ausländer abschrecken, das Deutschland mal härter zugreif als nicht dagegen macht! *
> Weil die vielen Ausländer denken die können hier in unseren Land machen was sie wollen!
> Schon kleine 10 jährige Ausländer freche kinder fangen schon an blödsinn zu machen!
> 
> Ich sage mal hier endlich meine Meinung, weil ich habe schon viel schlimmes erlebt mit kriminellen Ausländern!


Wieso sollte die Ausländer ein Minarett-verbot abschrecken? Schonmal auf die Idee gekommen, dass die Jungend, die ja meist die Probleme macht, selbst nicht wirklich religiös ist? Mal abgesehen davon, dass Islam und Christentum sich recht wenig nehmen.
Ein Minarettverbot dürfte die Mehrheit der "kriminellen" Ausländer kaum jucken.

Und dafür 





> die Gewalt steig nur wegen den vielen kriminellen Ausländern!


 würde ich gerne mal ne Statistik sehen.


----------



## thommy96 (4. Juni 2010)

nein es geht hier um nicht verbieten! Wenn die Ausländer ihren Land lieben und für ihren Verein sind, warum wohnen die dann trotzdem bei uns? 

Die Antwort ist ganz einfach, weil die bei uns Geld bekommen für nix tun! 

Überall im Land gibt es gewalt. das ist klar

aber dann müssen die kriminellen Ausländer die Gewalt nicht noch schlimmer machen hier bei uns! 

die laufen hier oft nur cool rum, obwohl die in der Türkei nicht so rumlaufen dürfen! da hätte es ganz anders ausgesehen! und die ausländischen Weiber (meist Türkinnen) schminken sich total bis zum geht nicht mehr und ziehen zicken Klamotten an! Obwohl die in ihren Land auch nicht so rumlaufen dürfen! 

schaut euch mal Videos an, wie schlimm ausländer einfach zu schlagen 
Gewalt gegen Polizei Video - benni1992 - MyVideo

so schlimm ist das wirklich in Deutschland! 

Und schaut euch dieses Video an aus Hannover:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1RJRtAPYghw

Jetzt könnt Ihr sehen wie schlimm es hier in Deutschland ist!


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

Oha. 

Also der Reihe nach: "Geld fürs nichts tun." Ist natürlich Blödsinn. Deswegen kann niemand herkommen. Es gibt einerseits die Möglichekit, dass sie hergekommen sind um zu arbeiten und dann ihre Arbeit verloren, aber in die Sozialversicherungen eingezahlt haben und ihren Hauptwohnsitz mittlerweile in Deutschland haben, dann haben sie Anspruch. Oder aber sie haben ohnehin schon die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft erworben, entweder aufgrund dieser Umstände oder weil sie hier geboren wurden und hier leben. Die dritte Möglichkeit ist, dass Ehepartner und Kinder nachziehen. Der Punkt Asyl wurde so konsequent abgesägt, dass ich darauf nicht eingehe. Eine andere Möglichkeit, die noch am ehesten auf die Vorwürfe zu treffen könnte, war der Punkt Spätaussiedler, eine rein politische Entscheidung, die vielen deutschstämmigen Russen den Zuzug gestattete. Aber die meinst du hier ja nicht, die haben ja keine Minarette.

"Obwohl die in ihren Land auch nicht so rumlaufen dürfen!"

Abgesehen von der absurden Pauschalität. Da nennst du einen Grund, den du gerade in einem anderen Thread als Emigrationsgrund genannt hattest: Die persönliche Freiheit. Das mag sicherlich den ein oder anderen veranlassen sich in einem anderen Land niederzulassen, weil er anderswo sich eingeschränkt fühlt. In deinem Fall halt Killerspiele. 

"Jetzt könnt Ihr sehen wie schlimm es hier in Deutschland ist!     "

Du verlinkst zwei Videos, die statistisch nichts aussagen, die zudem vermutlich nicht mal Ausländer darstellen und deren Glaubenszugehörigkeit und Ausübung nicht erkennbar wird. Da ist dann dein Beweis.

Willst du zeigen, dass Minarettverbote an diesem Umstand etwas ändern können? Wie? Der Fakt, dass es ein Gewaltproblem gibt, ein Qualifikationsproblem, ein Integrationsproblem, bestreite ich sicher nicht. Aber statt diese zu lösen, möchte man etwas davon unabhängiges verbieten, weil man den Anblick nicht ertragen möchte, weil man sich wie üblich auf Stammtischparolen und Symbolpolitik verlässt. Weil man lieber allen Menschen eines gewissen Glaubens etwas unterstellt und für Taten von vermeintlichen Landes- oder Glaubensgenossen bestrafen will. Das der gläubige Muslim aber schon aus Prinzip Polizisten verkloppt, ist zumindest eine statistisch gewagte Annahme. 

Am Problem ändert es nichts, aber du kannst dich dann gut fühlen, es denen mal gezeigt zu haben. Damit rettest du unsere Kultur zwar nicht, aber zeigst immerhin, dass du bereits bist diese lieber selber zu zerstören (z.b. die von dir immer wieder angemahnte Freiheit auch Andersdenkender), als sie anderen näher zu bringen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. Juni 2010)

Es wäre nett, wenn so mancher, der sich hier wegen Ausländern aufregt, versuchen würde etwas "deutscher" zu schreiben, weil man sonst auf die Idee kommen könnte, dass derjenige selbst "importiert" worden ist.


----------



## Kaktus (4. Juni 2010)

Also ich bin dagegen das man die Dinger baut, ich will keine Marktschreier in meiner Nachbarschaft haben. Gleiches gilt fü Kirchenglocken, das gehört auch verboten das scheiß gebimmel. Sofern das Ding nicht aktiv benutzt wird, bitte, mir egal, nur habe ich keine Lust da da jemand 5 mal am Tag das Gebet ausruft.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2010)

Das vom islamischen Kulturkreis eine nicht geringe Gefährdung ausgeht, ist nichts neues. 
Der ehemalige Chef der CIA, Hayden, wurde 2008 in der Mai-Ausgabe der  Washington Post aus einer Studie über Migrationsbewegungen und  Integrationsunwille in Europa desselben Jahres zitiert. Dort kündigt er  regional begrenzte Bürgerkriege in Europa an, die Teile von Staaten  unregierbar machen und ein Auseinanderbrechen der Europäischen Union in  ihrer jetzigen Form nach sich ziehen würden ("Implosion"). Diese  Zustände werden ab ungefähr 2020 erwartet. Als Staaten werden u.a.  Deutschland, England, Frankreich und die Niederlande angeführt. Mögliche  Regionen in Deutschland werden das Ruhrgebiet (vorallem Dortmund und  Duisburg), Berlin, Hamburg und Stuttgart genannt. Die CIA erwartet, dass  sich in diesen Räumen Integrationsunwillige muslimische Einwanderer  "rechtsfreie ethnisch weitgehend homogene Räume" erkämpfen und diese zu  gegebener Zeit auch gewaltsam verteidigen werden. Die Unruhen in  Frankreich und den Niederlanden werden als Vorboten dieser Entwicklung  verstanden. Die kontinuierlich anschwellenden Sozialstaaten werden nicht  mehr in der Lage sein, diese Teile der Bevölkerung mittels Geld ruhig  zu stellen(man könnte schon fast von Schutzgeldzahlungen sprechen). Die Studie weist ausserdem darauf hin, dass in einigen  europäischen Staaten (z.B. Spanien) der Anteil der Inhaftierten mit  muslimischem Hintergrund heute bereits rund 70% beträgt und das ein  hoher Teil der Migranten Europa als schwach, degeneriert und dem  Untergang geweiht wahrnimmt, als auch Gesetze und Normen nicht  akzeptiert und dadurch ein erhebliches Unfriedens- und Gewaltpotenzial  bestünde.

Der Artikel aus der Washington Post ist leider nicht online abrufbar.  Die CIA-Studie, auf welche sich Hayden bei der zitierten Rede an der  Kansas State University bezog, ebenfalls nicht. Es floss aber in das  permanent aktualisierte  "Project 2025"  des National Intelligence Council ein.  Hier  wird immerhin kurz auf den gedruckte Artikel Bezug genommen. 

Abgesehen davon, geht mit dieser Islamisierung auch eine neue Welle des Judenhass und Antisemitismus einher: 
nrc.nl - Anti-Semitism on the rise in Amsterdam
thelocal.se - Jews flee Malmö as anti-Semitism grows



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Vornehmlich um Antiislamismus,  Ausländerfeindlichkeit und anderes niederes Geschreibsel.


Das einzige "niedere Geschreibsel" was ich hier lesen kann ist das von  gewissen ideologischen Gruppen und Gruppierungen, welche die westliche  Kultur im allgemeinen und Deutschland im spezifischen, zugunsten ihrer  internationalen Freunde verraten. Dabei merken Sie nicht das Sie die  ersten wären die an den Baukränen baumeln würden bzw. sich freiwillig zum Dhimma machen, wenn die Scharia, dank  einer gewissen Politreligion, eingeführt würde. Sie sind also dass, was  Lenin mal passend über seine westlichen Helfer sagte: "nützliche  Idioten".

€: Auf Politically Incorrect gibt es dazu auch einen interessanten Beitrag:


> *Fjordman: Europäer als Opfer des Kolonialismus*
> In meinem Buch „Defeating Eurabia“ gibt es auch ein Kapitel mit der Bezeichnung „Fourteen Centuries of War Against European Civilization“ [Vierzehn Jahrhunderte Krieg gegen die europäische Zivilisation], das sich mit der islamischen Kolonisierung und Angriffen auf den europäischen Kontinent seit dem siebten Jahrhundert n. Chr. befasst. Dieser Teil der Geschichte, als die Europäer zu Opfern des Kolonialismus und Sklavenüberfällen wurden,  verdient viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit als es derzeit der Fall ist, wo der Fokus fast ausschließlich auf der viel kürzeren Periode der europäischen Kolonialzeit liegt.
> _..._


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

Passt ja wie Arsch auf Eimer. Der Waffennarr und Befürworter der allgemeinen Bewaffnung und der Doktrion "erst schießen, dann fragen", sieht ein Gewaltproblem und liest das Fachblatt für Pseudo-Empörung von Rechtsaußen. Manchmal trifft halt auch mal ein Vorteil zu. 

Ganz ehrlich, bevor du dich über Ideologie beschwerst, wechsel erst mal die Quellen. Neutralität und Objektivität haben alle diese sich ganz bewusst nicht auf die Fahnen geschrieben. 

Geil Kolonialismus, da kennt sich ja Europa gut mit aus. Ich denke mal du bevorzugst nun den bewaffneten Kampf gegen den Kulturimperialismus. Oder ist das Wort noch zu sozialistisch und zu wenig national.


----------



## padme (4. Juni 2010)

also so wie du hier auftrittst thommy, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die zahl in deinem nick, dein geburtsdatum ist? 
wenn nicht, scheinst du trotzdem noch sehr jung zu sein..
fühl dich jetzt bitte nicht persönlich angegriffen, denn die nun folgenden worte möchte ich auch eher an deine kontrahenten richten.
ich denke, in seiner adulescenten phase, ist es ratsamer ihm gute argumente und bergründungen zu liefern. (sonst kann das auch mal nach hinten losgehen, und aus lauter frust, tritt man dann irgendwelchen unliebsamen parteien bei).


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2010)

HappyMutant schrieb:


> Passt ja wie Arsch auf Eimer. Der Waffennarr und Befürworter der allgemeinen Bewaffnung und der Doktrion "erst schießen, dann fragen", sieht ein Gewaltproblem und liest das Fachblatt für Pseudo-Empörung von Rechtsaußen.


Wenn Argumente Mangelware sind und man die Fakten nicht widerlegen kann, wird eben zu Impertinenz gegriffen. Ganz großes Kino mal wieder.



> Neutralität und Objektivität haben alle diese sich ganz bewusst nicht auf die Fahnen geschrieben.


Daten und Fakten bei dir? Fehlanzeige! Aber hier haben wir wieder mal ein leuchtendes Beispiel der aktuellen  Gefühlslage linker Individuen: Alles, was nicht ins Weltbild passt,  ist rechts und muss angegriffen, verleumdet und am besten auf ewig  zerstört werden.


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

Jemanden der mit der Drohung aufmacht "Ihr werdet alle sterben" und Leute mit gegenteiliger Meinung die "ersten wären die an den Baukränen baumeln würden" (btw: warum gerade Baukräne?), honoriere ich nicht mit Arguemnten. Du hast gar nicht den Bedarf sachlich zu diskutieren, deinen Standpunkt zu hinterfragen oder rationell an die Sache ranzugehen, also warum sich da die Mühe machen und dann die exakt gleiche Antwort wie jetzt zu erhalten. 

Und all das ändert ja mal gar nicht daran, dass deine Quellen alles von bekennenden Nationalisten geschrieben wurden und durch rechtsradikalen Publikationen verbreitet werden. Ich weiß deren Selbstbild ist ein anderes, weil sie die deutsch-israelische Freundschaft etc. hochhalten, aber das ja auch nur, weil die Weltverschwörer jetzt geraden nicht der Jude, sondern der Moslem ist. Du hast keine neutralen Quellen für deine Behauptungen zu bieten und die Quellen die du lieferst wurden nur geschrieben, um die Behauptungen und Theorien des Autors zu belegen. Sie entbehren wie schon deine Waffenstatistiken einer neutralen und wissenschaftlich korrekten Herangehensweise. Ich mache mir nicht die Mühe etwas zu widerlegen, was so angelegt wurde, dass das Ergebnis schon vorher feststand und dann vorhandenes Material dafür passend interpretiert wurde.

Im übrigen belegst du die entscheidenden Zahlen auch nicht. Aber das ist ja bedauerlicherweise nur Online nicht verfügbar.

Achja und das Thema Kolonialismus und Kulturimperialismus habe ich übrigens angesprochen. Wäre doch mal interessant was du dazu sasgt, war das doch merkwürdigerweise ja ein europäisches Phänomen einige Jährchen lang (im übrigen verteidigt durch die gleichen Kreise, die es jetzt als  Bedrohung der Kultur ansehen, während sie damals Kultur brachten). Kreuzzüge etc. wollen wir da gar nicht mit reinziehen, da das sagt ja den Zeuge eh schon dazu, dass war alles Provokation. 

Sorry, das ich nicht viel mehr auf dieser herrlichen Ironie rumgeritten bin, die dein letzter Absatz so mit sich brachte. Das bietet Material für echt so ein Haufen toller Parallelen, gerade auch was Mord und Totschlag angeh. Aber kalrt, wer in dem Denken des 19. Jahrhundert verhaftet ist ,der hat natürlich Angst, dass dieses Verhalten doch mal auf ihn zurückfällt, als man die einheimischen Wilden massakrierte und verrecken lies. Bevorzut, nachdem man ihnen Kultur geraubt und ihre Arbeitskraft missbraucht hatte. 

Es ist schon ein Hohn, dass man sich die se Arguemnte zu eigne macht, aber nicht eine Sekunde an die Vorbilder dieser angedrohten Szenarien denkt. Oder ist das schon aus Erfahrung. Vielleicht braucht das Invasionsheer auch nur willige Helfer, die die Hinzurichtenden noch schnell zusammen treiben? Oder macht ihr das eh gleich selber und sortiert ihr die Feinde des wahren Europas lieber selber aus? Bevor es halt zu spät ist und die Verräter den Feinden die Tore öffnen. So wird es ja gerne impliziert. 

Kultur und Freiheit, wer's glaubt.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> auf jedenfall JA!
> 
> Weil wir ein großes Ausländerproblem in Deutschland haben!



Wo? Also ich kenn keins. Und ich kenn auch keine Statistik die das belegt.
Einfach nur Bildzeitungsblödsinn!



> Das schlimme ist noch, umso mehr kriminelle Ausländer bei uns wohnen, umso höher steig die Gewalt in unseren Land! kein Wunder das die Gewalt sehr sehr stark in Deutschland leider gestiegen ist als in den letzten 20 Jahren!



Oh, also sind alle Ausländer kriminelle, sehr interessant. 
Einfach nur Bildzeitungsblödsinn!



> Es wäre ein erster Schritt das Minarettenverbot einzuführen!
> Die leider ohne Volksabstimmung nicht hilft!



Ein Minarettverbot wird den paar Jugendlichen, die Probleme machen, ganz sicher gewaltig am Arsch vorbei gehen. Damit triffst du höchstens die, die vernünftig sind, und sich integrieren wollen.
Ist also erstens kontraproduktiv, zweitens nur Bildzeitungsblödsinn!



> Die Politiker sollten mal gedanken machen warum die Gewalt immer mehr steig und das es meistens immer Südländer sind, aber es scheint den Politikern nicht zu interessieren! Obwohl viele kriminelle eine dicke Strafakte habe und trotzdem frei herum laufen!
> Aber ich glaube wenn ein Deutscher mal schlägt, der bekommt bestimmt 2 Jahre Haft! egal ob es das erste mal war oder mehrmals!



Du bist offenbar 96 beboren, also mal eine Erläuterung für dich: Politiker sind erstens Marionetten, wie Herr Seehofer kürzlich öffentlich zugegeben hat, und zweitens machen sie in der Öffentlichkeit nur Dinge, die Wähler bringen.

Die Gewalt steigt immer mehr, hm, das sieht die Polizeistatistik glaub ich anders. Ganz nebenbei kommen inzwischen verdammt viele Straftaten aus dem Linken Block, nicht von den Ausländern.
Zur Strafakte, das sind nicht nur die ausländischen Jugendlichen, sondern genauso auch die Deutschen, die nicht verknackt werden können.
Wenn der Deutsche zuschlägt, wird geprüft ob die Tat politisch motiviert war. Logisch. Wenn ja, gibts halt ein paar mehr Sozialstunden, als wenn nein.



> Ich habe das Gefühl das unsere Politiker für uns ,,richtige´´ Deutsche Bürger nicht ernst nehmen und die kriminellen Ausländer immer nur bewährung bekommen ohne sofortige Abschiebung!



Wer ist denn für dich "richtig" Deutsch? Etwa der blonde, blauäugige Athlet? Oder jeder, der Müller, Bauer, Schmidt heißt?
Deutschland ist der Schmelztopf Europas, schon alleine wegen der zentralen Lage Deutschlands. Einen echten Deutschen wirst du kaum finden! 



> Von wegen Computerspiele machen aus Spielern Gewaltäter, totaler quatsch! die Gewalt steig nur wegen den vielen kriminellen Ausländern!



Mal wieder Bildzeitungsniveau, vielleicht sogar noch tiefer
Computerspiele stumpfen ab, das ist wissenschaftlich bewiesen. 
PC Spieler können die Hemmschwelle, zu schießen, etwas leichter überwinden. 
Außerdem finden zocker Waffen cool, und glauben es ist so einfach eine Waffe zu bedienen wie in CS. Ist natürlich totaler Bullshit, das erfordert jahrelanges Training.

Weißt du zufällig, wie viele Ausländer in Dt. sind? Also in Brandenburg muss man verzweifelt einen suchen, dem man aufs Maul haun kann Wegen den paar steigt die Gewalt garantiert nicht an



> und ich weiß, das viele Ausländer die bei uns leben uns Deutsche nicht mögen und uns beleidigen aber trotzdem in unseren Land leben um die dicken Autos fahren zu können und gute Häuser leisten zu können was wir als Deutsche Bürger nicht leisten können!


Hm, du weißt schon das Dt. ein verdammt teures Land ist? Es ist wesentlich günstiger, in der Türkei einen 3er BMW zu kaufen, als in Dt. Es gibt manche, die mögen Deutsche nicht, logisch. Wenn ich in die Türkei ziehe und immer nur angeguckt werde, als würde ich was klauen wollen, hätte ich auch bald die Schnauze voll!
Und was sich der deutsche Bürger leisten kann und was nicht, das liegt doch an ihm! Wer keinen Bock auf Schule hat, keine Ausbildung macht, der wird halt keinen BMW fahren können. Das gilt für Ausländer UND Deutsche. 



> ich bin kein Nazi oder so, aber ich muss endlich hier mal meine Meinung sagen können,weil ich richtig wütend bin!


Wenn das deine Meinung ist, dann hast du in deinem Leben garantiert schon viel Geld für die Bild ausgegeben und zweitens keine Ahnung von der Realität!



> Ich habe nicht gegen Ausländer die bei uns friedlich leben, auch arbeit haben und an unsere Gesetze halten! aber davon gibt es wenige!



Die meisten Ausländer, die bei uns leben, halten sich an die Gesetze, besser als die Deutschen. Da kannst du aber ein drauf lassen!!! Totaler Bullshit den du da in die Welt hinausposaunst, der von totalem Unwissen und totaler Verwblendung zeugt!



> ich selbst wurde 2 mal Opfer von Türkischer Gewalt ohne einen Grund gemacht zu haben! die wollten nur Spaß und Deutsche schlagen weil die eine Hass auf uns haben! Die kriminellen Ausländer denken das wir Deutsche zu ängstlich sind und uns immer ärgern können und damit cooler wirken!



Bevor man auf die Fresse bekommt, geht immer was vorraus! Ich will nicht sagen das du selbst schuld bist, aber ganz unschuldig sicher nicht. Wenn man z.B. etwas Angst erkennen lässt, wissen die Jugendgangs, man ist ein gutes Opfer, oder wenn man den Blick senkt. Aber auch direktes Anstarren ist falsch. Da ist es aber egal, ob das nun Ausländer oder Deutsche sind, es kann immer passieren.



> Es muss endlich schluss damit sein, deswegen bin ich für ein Minarettverbot!


Wie schon gesagt, damit erreichst du höchstens mehr Ausländer, die uns nicht mögen.



> Wir müssen uns mal wehren können und da ist ein Verbot mal ein richtiger Schritt! Aber unsere Politik lässt das wie immer nicht zu, weil die selber zu feige sind!



Also wenn du dich nicht gegen ein paar kleine Türken wehren kannst, ist das sicher nicht das Problem unserer Politiker. Nur so nebenbei.





thommy96 schrieb:


> Und geht mal in eurer City, wenn ihr schon coole gekleidete Ausländische Jugendliche sieht, in Gruppen (Gangs), dann sind das schon kriminelle Ausländer Kids! weil die laufen immer cool rum, weil die denken die sind was besseres! Und die wollen nur unsere Deutschen Mädels haben, weil die hübscher sind als Südländer Mädels!
> Ich wohne in Hannover und hier wohnen leider viele Ausländer, meist Türkisch und Araber! Und wenn ich in der City mal bin, dann ist jeder 3. ein Ausländer!



Deutsche Mädels sind hübscher als Südländerinnen??? 
*******, wieso habe ich dann eine Südländerin geheiratet Wusst ich ja gar nicht

Nur nebenbei, die meisten Südländerinnen sind wesentlich hübscher, als unsere deutschen Mädels. 

Denkst du etwa, die deutschen Idioten laufen nicht in Gangs rum und finden sich total cool, mit coolen Klamotten etc.? Wie verblendet bist du eigentlich? 
Jeder dritte ein Ausländer? Interessant. Also 33% der in Deutschland lebenden sollen Ausländer sein. Hm, die Statistik sagt was von 10%, also ca. 8 Millionen.



> Schlimm aber wahr! Ich glaube es gibt schon mehr Ausländer in unseren Land als 10 Millionen!
> Wenn zum beispiel EM oder WM ist und die Türkei ist dabei und die gewinnen ein Spiel, dann sieht du nur noch Türken auf den Strassen die jubeln und hupen! Dann sieht es aus, als wäre man in Istanbul



Schlimm und dumm, was du hier schreibst, ja.....

Und wieso sollten die Türken kein Autokorso machen, wenn es die Deutschen auch machen?



> Minarettenverbot soll die Ausländer abschrecken, das Deutschland mal härter zugreif als nicht dagegen macht!


Minarettverbot wird wie schon mehrmals gesagt das genaue Gegenteil von dem bringen, was du möchtest.



> Weil die vielen Ausländer denken die können hier in unseren Land machen was sie wollen!
> Schon kleine 10 jährige Ausländer freche kinder fangen schon an blödsinn zu machen!



Sind denn die deutschen Rentner in Anatolien oder wo auch immer besser als die kleinen Kinder?
Viele von denen führen sich auf, als war das ihr Land, obwohl sie ja in einem fremden Land sind.
Und deine Aussage zu den 10 jährigen ist mal wieder absoluter Schwachsinn. Klar, die Jugend wird immer frecher. Aber die Deutschen genauso wie die Ausländer.



> Ich sage mal hier endlich meine Meinung, weil ich habe schon viel schlimmes erlebt mit kriminellen Ausländern!



Oh, was denn? So schlimm kanns ja nicht gewesen sein, immerhin lebst du noch und verbreitest solchen Bullshit.
Ich habe auch schon einiges schlimme mit Ausländern erlebt, keine Angst. Wenn dein ausländischer Schwiegervater deine ausländische Schwiegermutter fast totprügelt, dann ist das ziemlich krass. Aber dafür geht er jetzt in den Bau, und zwar verdammt lange. Den Polizisten war total egal, ob er Deutscher war oder nicht, gleiche Strafe für alle.
Allerdings habe ich auch schon viel tolles mit Ausländern erlebt. Ich habe zwei sehr gute Freunde, ein Russe und ein Weißrusse, bin mit einer Bosnierin verheiratet, habe mit ihr zwei traumhafte Töchter etc.

Also lass dein Stammtischgegröle sein, die bist nämlich ganz kurz davor die Forenregeln zu brechen wenn du nicht aufpasst. Generell gegen igendwelche Bevölkerungsgruppen zu hetzen, mit weniger als Halbwissen, macht sich nicht gut.


----------



## padme (4. Juni 2010)

@nyso
schade, dass jemand mit deiner erfahrung dem jungen nicht eher aufklärung bietet, anstatt in nur herunterzuputzen.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2010)

Wo soll man Aufklärung geben, wenn nur Parolen kommen?

Ich war auch in der rechten Szene, bis ich meine Frau kennengelernt hab. Sonst wär ich da heute noch drin, man sieht einfach nur noch seine eigene kleine Welt.

Deswegen sehe ich persönlich jedwegen Versuch der Aufklärung als Sinnlos an. Man muss das selber merken, sonst rückt man nicht von seiner Meinung ab. Ich habs einfach schon zu oft versucht, bei zu vielen Themen. Wer die Augen nicht öffnen will, dem kann ein anonymer Forenuser sicher nicht die Augen öffnen


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

Der Hauptgrund warum ich für ein Minarettenverbot bin ist, dass sich eben Menschen aus anderen Ländern hier immer mehr breitmachen. Die Deutschen werden immer weniger, wenn es nicht langsam mal wieder einen Babyboom gibt, und die Lücke wird dann eben von Menschen anderer Nationalitäten gefüllt.

Unsere Kultur wird somit immer mehr von anderen Kulturen verdrängt, und wenn das so weitergeht haben wir hier bald sowas wie ein Deutsches Südafrika.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2010)

Welche Kultur? Sauerkraut mit Fleisch? Currywurst? Tolle Kultur.

Ganz nebenbei ist die Kultur selbst den meisten deutschen Jugendlichen total egal.

Und immer noch besser irgendwer füllt die Lücke, als wenn hier irgendwann leer ist Dann gibts auch keine Kultur mehr


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

Wir sind aber nunmal Deutschland und nicht die Türkei.

Wozu gibts denn dann noch Länder?

Wir sind ein evangelisches Land. Kultur nenne ich zb. die bayrische Kultur.

Das einzige was mir hier immer in den Sinn kommt wenn alle Kulturen hier reindrängen ist dass es falsch ist.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2010)

Klar, wir sind Deutschland. Noch. Bald sind wir die Europäische Union. Genaugenommen sind wir das jetzt schon, wenn man sich anguckt wer entscheidet.

Ob Deutschland evangelisch, katholisch oder beides ist geht mir eh sonstwo vorbei. Jeder sollte wissen, was die Kirche schreckliches getan hat und tut! 

Bayrische Kultur? Sauerkraut fressen, Bier trinken und Dirndl tragen, dass ist das Bild das man von den Deutschen hat, dank der bayrischen "Kultur". 

Kultur sind Goethe, Schiller, Händel und andere Komponisten, große Maler, Theateraufführungen etc. Welcher Jugendliche interessiert sich denn noch dafür? Die Anzahl ist verdammt gering, sowohl unter Deutschen als auch unter den Ausländern.

Und drängen die Deutschen denn nicht in andere Kulturen? Es gibt ganze deutsche STÄDTE in anderen Ländern. 

Allgemein lässt sich sagen, die Ausländer sind sehr gastfreundlich. Das liegt ihnen irgendwie im Blut. Z.B. ist es bei der Familie meiner Frau total normal, dass wir da als Gäste im, natürlich frisch bezogenen, Ehebett schlafen. Das würde keinem Deutschen einfallen^^
Der Großteil der Ausländer ist absolut herzlich, wenn man denn mal hinter die Fassaden guckt. Und viele lieben auch die deutsche Kultur. Ein absolutes Schockerlebnis für mich war, als wir zu Verwandten meiner Frau nach Berlin Marzahn, tiefster tiefstes Loch, gefahren sind. Wir kommen die Treppe hoch, auf einmal hör ich Beethoven. WTF?!? Und das Wohnzimmer im Altdeutschen Stil, also mit massiver Kirschschrankwand, Dackelfiguren, Jagdfiguren, richtig in die Schrankwand eingearbeitet. Da wird jeder Jäger neidisch

Und das in Berlin, Emser Straße, bei einer bosnischen Familie


----------



## thommy96 (4. Juni 2010)

ich bin nicht 96 geboren, die Zahl 96 ist von mein Lieblingsverein Hannover 96!

ich bin 1986 geboren


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2010)

thommy96 schrieb:


> ich bin nicht 96 geboren, die Zahl 96 ist von mein Lieblingsverein Hannover 96!
> 
> ich bin 1986 geboren



Und dann keine Ahnung, ist ja noch trauriger....


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2010)

HappyMutant schrieb:


> Und all das ändert ja mal gar nicht daran, dass deine Quellen alles von bekennenden Nationalisten geschrieben wurden und durch rechtsradikalen Publikationen verbreitet werden.


Das National Intelligence Council und die Zeitungen die ich verlinkt habe sind nationalistisch oder rechtsradikal? Dafür hätte ich doch gerne mal Belege.



> aber das ja auch nur, weil die Weltverschwörer jetzt geraden nicht der Jude, sondern der Moslem ist.


Achja, die Mär das jetzt der Moslem das neue Opfer ist.
Henryk M. Broder - Das grüne Band der Sympathie - Der Islam, die Intellektuellen und ihr Hang zum Appeasement



> Du hast keine neutralen Quellen für deine Behauptungen zu bieten


Das übliche Todschlagargument: Deine Quellen sind nicht neutral.



> Sie entbehren wie schon deine Waffenstatistiken einer neutralen und wissenschaftlich korrekten Herangehensweise.


Nur weil sie nicht in dein Weltbild passen, entbehren sie nicht einer neutralen und wissenschaftlich korrekten Herangehensweise.



> Ich mache mir nicht die Mühe etwas zu widerlegen, was so angelegt wurde, dass das Ergebnis schon vorher feststand und dann vorhandenes Material dafür passend interpretiert wurde.


Lies: Verwirren sie mich nicht mit Fakten, meine Meinung steht fest.



> Im übrigen belegst du die entscheidenden Zahlen auch nicht. Aber das ist ja bedauerlicherweise nur Online nicht verfügbar.


Hier ein Zitat aus einem Bericht einer von der Landeskommission "Berlin  gegen Gewalt" eingesetzten Arbeitsgruppe:

_Darüber hinaus  wurden männliche nichtdeutsche Jugendliche im Verhältnis zu ihrem  Bevölkerungsanteil im Jahr 2005

• 3,0 mal so oft bei Sexualdelikten insgesamt,
• 7,5 mal so oft bei Vergewaltigung,
• 2,0 mal so oft bei Straßenkriminalitaet und
• bei Gewaltkriminalität insgesamt 3,4 mal so oft

polizeilich bekannt wie deutsche männliche Jugendliche._
Ansonsten verweise ich hierrauf: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../37832-tabuthema-auslaenderkriminalitaet.html und die dort von JePe angeführten Fakten, Daten und Zahlen.


Ende der Trollfütterung


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Wo soll man Aufklärung geben, wenn nur Parolen kommen?
> 
> Ich war auch in der rechten Szene, bis ich meine Frau kennengelernt hab. Sonst wär ich da heute noch drin, man sieht einfach nur noch seine eigene kleine Welt.
> 
> Deswegen sehe ich persönlich jedwegen Versuch der Aufklärung als Sinnlos an. Man muss das selber merken, sonst rückt man nicht von seiner Meinung ab. Ich habs einfach schon zu oft versucht, bei zu vielen Themen. Wer die Augen nicht öffnen will, dem kann ein anonymer Forenuser sicher nicht die Augen öffnen



Jetzt hörst du dich an wie ein Linker-Krawallmacher der Sitzblockaden veranstaltet...was kein bischen besser als ein Nazi ist...beides ist genauso schlimm!

Ich wohne in Berlin, und wenn du hier dein Komplettes Leben gelebt hast, würdest du die Meinung einiger hier echt verstehen.
Ich bin kein rechter, aber wenn man sich reinzieht was eine Jugendrichterin aus Berlin Neukölln gesagt hat, nämlich 70% der Straftaten unter Jugendlichen in Berlin werden von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund verübt...bracuht man keine Statistik. Das ist kein Bildzeitungsblödsinn...sondern eine Aussage einer Richterin in Berlin...was sagst du dazu...

Falls du dies nicht glauben willst guck dir mal bitte die letzten 2-5 Stern TV Sendungen an dann siehst du den Bericht...und das Spiegelt das genau wieder was ich von der Kindheit bis heute selber bestätigen kann...

Und jetzt pass auf, nun muss ich die Hosen runterlassen...alle meine Ausländischen Freunde haben schonmal zu dieser Statistik beigetragen warum ich auch bestätigen kann das dies so ist. Auch wo man sagen muss das einige von Ihnen mit Knapp 30 nun ruhiger geworden sind und selber kinder haben...und anderes zu tun haben als Mist zu machen...will aber eigentlich nur vermitteln das dies keine Mist ist.


----------



## thommy96 (4. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Und dann keine Ahnung, ist ja noch trauriger....



doch ich habe Ahnung! es alles realität was in Deutschland passiert! Aber du sieht das wahrscheinlich nicht so richtig! 

Wir Deutschen dürfen ja auch feiern wenn Deutschland gewinnt, weil es ja auch im unseren Land ist! da müssen die millionen von Türken nicht mitfeiern wenn ihr Land gewinnt! 

Außerdem werden tausende Kinder geboren von den türkischen Familien in Deutschland, die Zahl steig rasant der Ausländer! 

Ich glaube das es bald kein Deutschland mehr gibt, dann heißt es bald nur noch: Türkyland

hier mal ein Video wie die Deutsche Hymne 2015 aussehen könnte, auch wenn es nur Spaß sein soll, kann aber realitisch werden:
YouTube - Deutsche Nationalhymne 2015

hier nochmal über die Fakten der Ausländer:

YouTube - Ausländer | Bittere Fakten

und nochmehr

YouTube - Die Warheit über Deutschland - Ausländer


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2010)

Drücke bitte lieber den Editieren-button, bevor ein Mod dir das Aus erklärt...mach das bitte sonst gibbet Ärger......


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Jetzt hörst du dich an wie ein Linker-Krawallmacher der Sitzblockaden veranstaltet...was kein bischen besser als ein Nazi ist...beides ist genauso schlimm!



Sitzblockaden sind weder Krawall, noch genau so schlimm, ich glaube du verwechselst da was.. Wenn du Krwall meinst, dann sage Krawall, aber mache das nicht ausgerechnet an einer friedlichen Demonstrationsform fest. 



> 70% der Straftaten unter Jugendlichen in Berlin werden von Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund verübt...bracuht man keine Statistik. Das ist kein Bildzeitungsblödsinn...sondern eine Aussage einer Richterin in Berlin...was sagst du dazu...


Doch da braucht es eine Statistik, sonst ist es eine bloßer Vermutung. Leute, es muss doch zu begreifen sein, dass dieses pseudo-wissenschaftliche Behaupten schlicht absurd ist. entweder es gibt eine klare Statistik, die das belegt oder aber es ist eine reine Mutmaßung, dann kann ich damit aber nichts belegen. 

Und jetzt die Frage aller Fragen: Mag alles so sein und das ist sicher schlimm genug. Da wir über ein Minarettverbot reden, glaubst du das sich das danach ändert. Das es nur einen interessiert. 

Die Kriminalität hat ganz andere Gründe: Mangelnde Integration, mangelnde Perspektiven, mangelnde Ausbildung, bewusste Ausgrenzung (also wie eben Verbote der Auslebung einer identitätsstiftenden Kultur z.b). Darauf folgt wirtschaftlicher und sozialer Abstieg, dies fördert Kriminalität etc.

Ja, man muss da was unternehmen. Das Problem ist aber hier, es sind Menschen, Menschen mit deutschem Pass, die hier leben, geboren sind und eben auch arbeiten, wenn sie die Möglichkeit haben. Ausländer raus ist da halt weder rechtlich noch moralisch gegeben, aber auf diesen intelligenten Vorschlag läuft das doch immer wieder hinaus. Man sucht such halt andere Gründe, wie den Kulturimperialismus, um das zu begründen. 



> Ich glaube das es bald kein Deutschland mehr gibt, dann heißt es bald  nur noch: Türkyland
> 
> hier mal ein Video wie die Deutsche Hymne 2015 aussehen könnte, auch  wenn es nur Spaß sein soll, kann aber realitisch werden


Du bist auch echt so ein Schätzer, das gibt es nicht. Du nimmst etwas hypothetisches an und laberst von Realität. Und legst einen Grammatik an den Tag, da wird einem auch direkt schlecht. 



> Wir Deutschen dürfen ja auch feiern wenn Deutschland gewinnt, weil es ja  auch im unseren Land ist! da müssen die millionen von Türken nicht  mitfeiern wenn ihr Land gewinnt!


Erläuterung? 



> Außerdem werden tausende Kinder geboren von den türkischen Familien in  Deutschland, die Zahl steig rasant der Ausländer!


Dann halt dich ran, ****** für den Endsieg. Übrigens hohe Geburtenraten, ein Phänomen der sozial Schwachen. War so, wird immer so bleiben. Aber freu dich, dass sind alles deutsche Bürger, keine Ausländer. Sie dürfen sich aber auch um entscheiden, wenn sie das wollen. 

Und noch ein Funfact: Die deiner Meinung nach echten Deutschen sorgen für einen Bevölkerungsschwund. Das heißt nur Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund garantieren noch ein langfristiges fortbestehenden Deutschlands. Ich weiß, das ist hart. 

Um so wichtiger wäre es, jetzt endlich vernünftig zu handeln. 

@17&4: Ausrechnet der Hendryk M. Broder, soll jetzt belegen, dass diese Studien nicht rechts sind. Ach und User JePe, ja der ist mir auch bekannt. Kannst ja mal im CB-Forum nachschauen gibt es eien längliche Diskussion auch unter meiner Beteiligung mit ihm. 

Zu deiner Statistik: Das habe ich nicht bestritten. Aber du willst die Ursachen ja mit dem Islam begründen und drohst wie gesagt mit unter anderem meinem vorzeitigen Ableben. 

Abgesehen von der Definition "nichtdeutsch", ist damit auch festzuhalten, dass in absoluten Zahlen immer noch nicht die Mehrheit auf das Konto von Migranten geht und zweitens ändert es auch nichts ander insgesamt rückläufigen Kriminalitätsrate. Jetzt gilt es die Ursachen zu beseitigen, die dazu führen, dass Migranten eine höhere Chance haben kriminell zu werden. 

Diese Gründe habe ich oben aufgeführt. Bildung ist die einzige Möglichkeit. Nicht Minarettverbote.

Edit: @thommy86. "Die Warheit." Ich lach mich schlapp. Gott, Naivität ist schlimm genug, aber diese offensichtliche Dummheit verbunden mit dumpfen Nationalstolz, während man knallhart gerade in den Tugenden versagt, die man anmahnt, das ist einfach lächerlich. 

Und ja 82 Millionen Deutsche klappt nur mit den 19% Deutschen, die einen Migrationshintergrund haben (nein, nein das sind nicht nur böse islamistische Türken, die gerade ins Land gekommen sind, das sind jede Menge liebe Christen drunter, die seit einem Jahrhundert hier leben, arbeiten usw.). 

In Deutschland herrscht übrigens Religionsfreiheit. Lernst du bestimmt auch bald in der Schule. Und das Video geht in deinem Stil weiter. Geil, deutsche Frauen an der Herd, die deutsche Frau als Gebärmaschine. Selber erstellt?

Frankfurt ist deswegen die "kriminellste Stadt", weil da die Hochfinanz ihren Sitz hat, nicht weil da so viele Leute in der U-Bahn zusammengeschlagen werden übrigens. Die deutschen Zahlen sind aber dennoch recht gut, gegenüber den USA; die das Ende Westeuropas ja schon angeblich voraussagen. 

Boah, das wird immer geiler. Erst von Deutschen reden, dann aber die Abschiebung ins Heimatland fordern. :lol Deutschland, das Land der dichten Denker. Wenn du zeigen wolltest, wie verlogen und uninformiert der Deutsche solche Debatten angeht: Glückwunsch. All das zeigt, dass wenn die deutsche Kultur aus stirbt, dann wegen solcher Nasen.


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (4. Juni 2010)

Wie soll ich es denn noch belegen??? Meine Frau ist Pädagogin...und sieht wie tagtäglich unsere falsch verstandenen Migranten gar nicht Integriert werden wollen...und glaub mir das ist Fakt.Es gibt nur ein miniwinzigen Teil der Migranten die auch was dafür tun! Aber nichts tun und alles bekommen geht halt nunmal nicht. Dabei muss man sagen das es deutlich mehr Migranten aus dem Muslimischen Bereich sind als aus all anderen Ländern...

In den Schulen sieht meine Frau dies tagtäglich und ist immer wieder erschreckt wie häftig Zustände sein können...
Oder findest du das dies nicht aussagekräftig genug ist...was soll man denn noch machen um zu beweisen das es viele gibt die einfach kein Bock haben...macht doch bitte die Augen auf...und gebt nicht immer der Politik schuld...


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Juni 2010)

Als ob hier einer ´nen Eimer mit stinkender brauner Soße ausgekippt hätte....
Widerlich.


"Wir wollen keine Minarette, weil die Ausländer militant, kriminell und anders sind."
"Wir wollen keine Minarette, weil die Ausländer unsere strammen Mädels wegsaufen, unsere Arbeitsplätze vergewaltigen und unser Bier stehlen ..."
"Wir wollen keine Minarette, weil die Ausländer hier ****** wie die Karnickel und unseren Lebensraum stehlen."

Genug Ressentiments (@ 08&15: manche davon unter dem feinen "liberalen" Deckmäntelchen) um den Thread zu killen, genug um mich zum kotzen zu bringen und fast genug, um meine humanistische Einstellung zu vergessen!!

1.) was hat der Quatsch mit Minaretten zu tun?
2.) was hat der Quatsch mit dem Topic zu tun?

Man reißt euch mal zusammen. Gerade der ... mit den tollen Videos. 

Lest das Grundgesetz. Lernt es verstehen. Wenn es euch dann immer noch nicht passt, in einer pluralistischen, tatsächlich freiheitlichen, noch dazu demokratischen Republik zu leben, wandert aus. Werdet Ausländer in einem fremden Land und lasst euch dort von Nationalisten beschimpfen, verdreschen, einbuchten, und nach hause abschieben. Wiederholt das so lange, bis ihr es geschnallt habt.

Habe fertich.


----------



## nyso (4. Juni 2010)

Mich stört z.B. einfach nur das: Die Ausländer sind kriminell und müssen abgeschoben werden.... bla blub...

Es ist ein verschwindend geringer Teil der Ausländer, die über die strenge schlagen. Der Großteil weiß sich zu benehmen. Nur die paar Idioten fallen halt massiv auf. 

Z.B. leben in Deutschland auch sehr viele Inder, aber ich habe noch nie was von pöbelnden Indern gehört.
Und bitte, lasst doch mal dieses: Die blöden Türken sollen raus... bla blub....

Guckt mal nach Gaza; in die Türkei! Habt ihr das überhaupt mitbekommen? Wie sich die Türkei engagiert, um den Palästinensern zu helfen? Diese Leute haben meine HOCHACHTUNG!!! Und das ganze Volk diffamieren, wegen den paar Idioten die hier in Dt. auffallen, das geht einfach zu weit!

Probleme bestehen, das steht fest. Aber immer nur dem anderen die Schuld geben und verbote, werden daran ganz sicher nichts ändern!


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Als ob hier einer ´nen Eimer mit stinkender brauner Soße ausgekippt hätte....
> Widerlich.


Diese Bescheidenheit unsere Linken. Erst die Messlatte für das Niveau hoch legen und anschliessend darunter einen Limbo aufs Parkett legen.
Ganz abgesehen davon, gehören die Braunen auch ins linke Lager. Ich gehe hier mit der Einordnung  überein, welche von Konservativen als auch Libertären in den USA gemacht  wird, welche sie eben da einordnen:
YouTube  - Glenn Beck - Hitler Was a Leftist



> Man reißt euch mal zusammen. Gerade der ... mit den tollen Videos.


Ja, das rate ich dir auch.


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

$.Crackpipeboy.$ schrieb:


> Wie soll ich es denn noch belegen??? Meine Frau ist Pädagogin...



Ach Mensch, ihr seid doch gebildete Menschen. Euch sollte doch klar sein, dass die Aussage "70% der Verbrecher sind Muslime" kein Beleg sind. Selbst angenommen, diese Erfahrung wäre objektiv und belegbar, so ist es auch nur ein Ausschnitt. 

Ich bestreite doch nicht, dass da ein Problem zugrunde liegt. Ich frage sogar nach einer Lösung und ob ihr das Verbot von Minaretten überhaupt damit in Verbindung bringen könnt. 

Aber nö, auf den Knackpunkt kommt man ja wieder nicht. Nein, es ist alles scheiß und alles doof und von den Migranten will auch keiner. Ja und nun? Deine Frau sollte doch eine Vorstellung davon haben, wo man ansetzen kann, sie hat das ja studiert. Sie mag da alleie ninchts ausrichten können, aber sie wird doch wohl wissen was Gruppendynamik, familiärer Hintergrund usw. damit zu tun haben. Oder glaubt die auch, wenn wir erst mal die Minarette los sind, dann wird schon alles gut. 

Ja klar muss hier ins Milieu gegangen werden, natürlich muss die Integration direkt gefördert und dann gefordert werden (nicht andersherum, ist wichtig). Aber erzähl mir doch nicht, dass dir bei Ausführungen wie denen von thommy96 nicht auch schlecht wird. Wenn nicht wir unseren Verstanmd einsetzen, wer denn dann? 



> Es gibt nur ein miniwinzigen Teil der Migranten die auch was dafür tun!


Nun mal abgesehen davon, dass minigwinzig wohl hier subjektiv ist. Wie sehen denn die Perspektiven aus. Lohnt es sich, sich anzustrengen? Is tes nicht Fakt, dass und davon gehe ich hier ja aus, dass der Hauptschüler, speziell mit Migrationshintergrund keine Chance auf dem Arbeitsmarkt hat. Und das er von klein auf, darauf auch vorbereitet wird. Mangelnder Integrationswille akzeptiere ich als Phänomen, gar keine Frage. Aber auch hier muss die Suche nach den Ursachen folgen. Denn sonst hilft die Erkenntnis nicht. 

Ja wir haben seit Jahren eingetrichtert bekommen, dass jeder an seinem Unglück auch selber Schuld ist. Udn deswegen haben wir ein besonders ungerechtetes und undurchlässiges Schulsystem gebildet, was wir auch immer noch verteigen, obwohl alle Experten sagen, das es die bestehdne Kluft nur weeiter vergrößert, dass es den Unwillen udn die Perspektivlosigkeit auch weiter vertieft.




> Oder findest du das dies nicht aussagekräftig genug ist...was soll man denn noch machen um zu beweisen das es viele gibt die einfach kein Bock haben...macht doch bitte die Augen auf...und gebt nicht immer der Politik schuld...


Doch. Denn diese hat die Rahmenbedingugnen geschaffen. Die hat der Industrie die billigen "Gastarbeiter" verschafft. Inklusive Aussicht auf den Verbleib in Deutschland. Schaut man sich an, wie die wirtschaftlichen und politischen Unterschiede waren und sind, verwundert das nicht. 

In der Hoffnung ,dass auch die wieder mehrheitlich gehen, hat man es vermieden, sie von Anfang an zu integrieren. Sie waren zwar wirtschaftlich eingebunden, aber gesellschaftlich eben nicht. Also haben sie sich untereinander versucht ein Heimatgefühl zu geben. Da man aber vorallem (billige) ungelernte Gastarbeiter brauchte, hatte man nun einen ganze Haufen Menschen, die wie das eben so üblich ist ihre Erfahrung und ihre Haltung zu Bildung weitergaben. 

Aber als Stahl, Kohle usw. nicht mehr ausreichend Gewinne abwarfen, standen diese Menschen als erste auf der Straße. Ohne die Chance auf eine neue Anstellung, ohne das man es ernsthaft anging sie weiterzubilden. Das vertiefte ja nur den Riss und zeigte, dass man zwar für sie sorgte, aber sonst keine Perspektiven bieten konnte oder wollte. wäre es jetzt so, dass die Türkei diese Arbeiter hätten brauchen können, wärs vielleicht was anderes, aber die waren auch froh nicht mehr Arbeitslose zu haben. 

Jetzt haben wir die dritte Gegenartion, die von klein an gelernt hat, in Deutschland hast du keine Chance, nur unter deinesgleichen wirst du respektiert. Selbst Dinge die für dich wichtig sind, sind für die Deutschen ein rotes Tuch, z.b. deine Religion, deine Sitten usw. 

Hier hat man kolossal versagt. Die Umstände mögen den Rest besorgt haben, klar. Aber da jeder Versuch das zu ändern als entgegenkomemn und Aufgabe gegebnüber dem Islam gebrandmarkt wird, ja als angriff auf die Leitkultur, kommt außer zaghaftzen Versuchen und Modellprojkten keine Lösung bei rum.

Wie gesagt kommt rechtlich und moralisch eine Ausweisung gar nicht in Frage, egal wie man das rechtfertigt, viele sind längst Deutsche geworden. Von daher, ist das nicht Kulturkampf, sondern Kampf um Bildung, Kampf um Perspektiven. Ja das ist schwierig und beiderseits mit Abneigung geschlagen. 

Aber es wird der einzige Weg bleiben und bisher habe ich keinen besseren Vorschlag gelesen. es sie denn es kann mir endlich jemand mal die Kausalität zwischen einem Minarett und Lösung der Integrationsfrage aufzeigen.

@17&4: Ach du Schande und nun auch noch Glenn Beck, die Lachnummer von Fox News. Da setze ich mal Jon Stewart dagegen: http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-june-3-2010/glenn-beck-airs-israeli-raid-footage Für die Antwort auf diese Hitler-Komödie durchsuch auch mal dort das Archiv. Es lohnt sich.


----------



## thommy96 (4. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Mich stört z.B. einfach nur das: Die Ausländer sind kriminell und müssen abgeschoben werden.... bla blub...
> 
> Es ist ein verschwindend geringer Teil der Ausländer, die über die strenge schlagen. Der Großteil weiß sich zu benehmen. Nur die paar Idioten fallen halt massiv auf.
> 
> ...




du versteht das immer noch nicht! die Türken in der der Türkei sind da auch besser als die hier bei uns leben! Viele Türkische Bürger in der Türkei sind sauer wie die meisten Türken in Deutschland sich verhalten!


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. Juni 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Diese Bescheidenheit unsere Linken. Erst die Messlatte für das Niveau hoch legen und anschliessend darunter einen Limbo aufs Parkett legen.
> Ja, das rate ich dir auch.




Na, da schlottern mir ja vor Angst die Knöchelchen im Leibe. Bietest du mir einen Baukran an?


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Guckt mal nach Gaza; in die Türkei! Habt ihr das überhaupt mitbekommen? Wie sich die Türkei engagiert, um den Palästinensern zu helfen?


Ja, so engagiert das sie erst israelischen Soldaten ans Leben wollten und die Hamas haben hochleben lassen, welche jetzt auf einmal nichts mehr von den Hilfsgütern wissen  will:Hamas Stopping Transfer of Aid to Gaza - Defense/Middle East - Israel News - Israel National News



HappyMutant schrieb:


> Selbst Dinge die für dich wichtig sind, sind für die  Deutschen ein rotes Tuch, z.b. deine Religion, deine Sitten usw.


Wer hierher kommt um zu arbeiten, leben, etc. dann hat er sich so zu verhalten, das er nicht mit den Gesetz in Konflikt gerät. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, das sie sich zu assimilieren haben und das hat nicht von Uns auszugehen, sondern von denen die hierherkommen.



> Wie gesagt kommt rechtlich und moralisch eine Ausweisung gar  nicht in Frage, egal wie man das rechtfertigt, viele sind längst  Deutsche geworden.


Leider kommt sie nicht in Frage. Denn damit hat man eines der wirksamsten Mittel gegen solche Leute aus der Hand gelegt, welche man maximal als Passdeutsche bezeichnen kann.



> Für die Antwort auf diese Hitler-Komödie durchsuch auch mal dort das  Archiv. Es lohnt sich.


Dafür bräuchte es nichtmal Glenn Beck, diese fließenden Übergänge zwischen roten, grünen und braunen Sozialismus, wurden auch schon von Josef Schüßlburner festgestellt. Es gibt von Ihm auch einige interessante Artikel auf eigentümlich frei, darunter: Vergangenheitsbewältigung am Ersten Mai: Sozialdemokrat Adolf Hitler - Josef Schüßlburner - eigentümlich frei

Das erinnert mich aber gerade an einen Artikel aus der New York  Post von 2003: Why the Left Loves Osama [and Saddam, Explains Lee  Harris]


----------



## mixxed_up (4. Juni 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Na, da schlottern mir ja vor Angst die Knöchelchen im Leibe. Bietest du mir einen Baukran an?




Digga, das ist Kindergartenniveau. Damit brauchst du gar nicht erst anzukommen.


----------



## HappyMutant (4. Juni 2010)

17&4 schrieb:


> Wer hierher kommt um zu arbeiten, leben, etc. dann hat er sich so zu verhalten, das er nicht mit den Gesetz in Konflikt gerät. Ich gehe sogar so weit zu sagen, das sie sich zu assimilieren haben und das hat nicht von Uns auszugehen, sondern von denen die hierherkommen.



Hihi, ja die deutsche Leitkultur. Freiheit verteidigen wollen, aber wenn ich von Religion anfangen, dann ist das schon anrüchig genug um direkt einen Gesetzesverstoß ins Spiel zu bringen. 

Mir ist klar, dass du den Rest eh nicht beachtest, aber welche Gebräuche sollen denn assimiliert werden. In Trachten herumlaufen oder reicht es sächsisch zu reden? Eher so thommy96-Stil. Soll er gegen den Islam agitieren, um ein guter Deutscher zu sein? Weil das seid ihr ja, also muss er das ja nur nachmachen. 

Assimilation. Genau das, was man ja mit allen Mitteln verhindern will und auch verhindert. "Sie haben sich zu assimilieren" zeigt auch wunderbar den Gedankengang auf. Nicht die Verschmelzung von Kulturen zu einer einheitlich, sondern das aufzwingen einer anderen Kultur. 



> Leider kommt sie nicht in Frage. Denn damit hat man eines der wirksamsten Mittel gegen solche Leute aus der Hand gelegt, welche man maximal als Passdeutsche bezeichnen kann.


Womit ja eigentlich alles gesagt ist. Ausweisungsgrund, anders sein. Weil mehr implizierst du ja hier nicht mal mehr, nicht mal die Fassade hältst du aufrecht. "Solche Leute". 



> Dafür bräuchte es nichtmal Glenn Beck, diese fließenden Übergänge zwischen roten, grünen und braunen Sozialismus


Aber der Herr nimmt sich selbstverständlich davon aus. Lieber rückt er noch Hitler in die linke ecke, als das er seien Quelle als rechtsradikal erkennt. Tja, komisch, dass dieser Schaumschläger trotzdem das Sprachrohr selbst für die deutschen Rechte wird, wenn es ihn nicht braucht. Ach ist das schön so hemmungslos Geschichtsklitterung betreiben zu können, gell. Ob nun PI, Broder oder die anderen rechten-außen Blogger, zu scharf, wie man sich einerseits als Elite und Bewahrer der Kultur hinstellt und dennoch so naiv die gleichen Mittel verwendet. Obwohl naiv ist es wohl nicht. Der Broder hielt sich ja auch mal für links-alternativ.



> Das erinnert mich aber gerade an einen Artikel aus der New York  Post von 2003: Why the Left Loves Osama [and Saddam, Explains Lee  Harris]



Du bist dir auch echt für nichts zu schade. Unglaublich. Da hat man Angst, dass die eigene Kultur den Bach runtergeht und alles was man zu liefern hat, sind die ultrakonservativen, rechten Agitatoren aus Amerika und alten Nazis. Schlimme Mischung. Der Junge kennt ja nicht mal die Rolle der USA die z.b. zu Saddams Angriff auf den Iran führten. Da war er ja noch gut, weil die bösen Marxisten den von den USA gegen das Volk an der Macht gehaltenen Schah vertreiben haben. Das die in der Verzweiflung dann lieber einen religiösen Eiferer genommen haben, statt die US-Marionette, spricht ja nicht gegen die USA. 

Ach war der Typ der Hitler als Sozialdemokraten (hahaha) bezeichnet nicht der, der es auch dufte fand, dass da jemand einen unbewaffneten ohne zu zögern jemanden tödlich in die Brust geschossen hat "um sein Eigentum zu verteidigen." Hitler hat mal  mit den Sozialdemokraten sympathisiert und nachdem er dann Diktator und den größten Massenmord in der Geschichte vollbracht hat, war die sozialdemokratische Ideologie. 

Naja wie gesagt, Arsch auf Eimer. Du wärst einer der ersten der Oppositionelle zum Galgen führen würde. Wenn du sie nicht gleich "auf der Flucht" erschießt.

Wirklich ganz großes Kino, wie du von Minarettverbot auf Glenn Beck auf Hitler war Sozialdemokrat überleitest. Ganz ehrlich, wie du dich intellektuell entblödest hier und dann echt vorgeblich christliche Werte und Kultur des Abendlandes angeblich verteidigst, ist enorm. Aber vileleicht überschätze ich auch die Kultur des Abendlandes und sie basiert wirklich auf Unterdrückung, Ausgrenzung, Unfreiheit. Wie gesagt, man huldigt dem goldenen Kalb Glenn Beck, dem schon hunderte falsche Behauptungen nachgewiesen wurden und pickt sich immer die provokativsten Stellen raus, auch wenn der Text auf komplett tönernen Füßen steht.

Keine Ahnung wie dir das gelingt, dir immer neue Sachen auszudenken, warum es besser wäre alle dir nicht genehmen Subjekte aus Deutschland zu entfernen, statt dir Gedanken zu machen, wie man sie integrieren könnte, aber zum Glück ist das ja eh nicht dein Problem. Weil eines offensichtlich. Dich interessiert eine Lösung gar nicht. Dir reicht Schuldige zu benennen, egal wie absurd die Herleitungen sind. Aber das eint dich mit den Tea Party Typen.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juni 2010)

Jeden, der eine andere Meinung vertritt als man selbst, andauernd mit Plattheiten über angebliche Braune und Rechtsextreme zu belegen, führt im Endeffekt nur dazu, dass diese aufhören  ihre Meinung zu formulieren. 
Bei geistig sehr simplen Konstruierten und selbstherrlichen Trollen mag das zwar dazu führen, den weniger werdenden Widerspruch und die dafür anhaltende Selbstbeweihräucherung als Zustimmung und  Bestätigung der eigenen Position zu sehen. Im Endeffekt sagt das aber nicht über die Eloquenz und Inhaltsdichte der Antworten dieser Person aus, nur über die Impertinenz und Penetranz.

Aber trotzdem Glückwunsch: Willkommen auf meiner Ignore-Liste!

Aber zum Thema: JePe hatte es anderswo auf den Punkt gebracht:


> Das Zitat ist sowohl falsch als auch unvollstaendig. Korrekt lautet es:
> 
> _Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir  am Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere  Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Glaeubigen unsere Soldaten._
> 
> ...





> Oder am Ende doch bloss die kulturelle und religioese Verschiedenheit  (ich wuerde soweit gehen und von derzeitiger Inkompatibilitaet  sprechen), die im Falle des Koran z. B. die Welt in zwei Haeuser teilt -  das des Friedens (in dem die Glaeubigen wohnen) und das des Krieges  (fuer den ganzen Rest) - und die Frau zum Menschen zweiter Klasse  herabstuft?
> 
> Nein, nein, nein. Das kann nicht sein. Das darf nicht sein!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Juni 2010)

@all: Alle weiteren Posts, die sich mit Kriminalität statt Minaretten und angrenzenden Themen beschäftigen, werden kommentarlos gelöscht. Dafür gibt es einen seperaten Thread, der hier auch verlinkt wurde.
Threads, die sich ausschließlich damit beschäftigen, werden ggf. als Offtopic-Spam geahndet.
Es sei an dieser Stelle auch daraufhingewiesen, dass die Mehrheit der in den letzten Tagen geäußerten Argumente dort bereits durchdiskutiert wurde. Man kann sich also ggf. Schreiberei sparen und erstmal lesen.



@thommy96: Die hier mehrfach geäußerten Aufforderungen, Quellen statt Behauptungen zu liefern, solltest du dir zu Herzen nehmen. Was du hier bislang verzapft hast, ist schlichtweg Spam und wäre ich rechtzeitig darauf aufmerksam geworden, hätte ich die ganze Geschichte gleich im Ansatz gelöscht.
Es sei an dieser Stelle darauf hingewiesen, dass längere Youtubevideos ohne genau Zeitangabe des Arguments als Quelle unbrauchbar sind, weil niemand stundenlang ggf. Stuß gucken möchte. Videos aus nicht seriösen Quellen sind es ebenfalls. (falls sie andere Quellen zitieren, kann man die auch direkt angeben)
Für alle Aussagen, die eine Entwicklung oder ein Verhältniss wiedergeben (z.B. Ausländeranteile, Absolutzahl der "Deutschen"), sind amtliche Statistiken anzuraten und i.d.R. auch verfügbar.





mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nunmal Deutschland und nicht die Türkei.
> 
> Wozu gibts denn dann noch Länder?



Gute Frage.
Abgesehen von individueller Gesetzgebung scheinen sie nur als Grund für gegenseitig-den-Kopp-einschlagen zu dienen.



> Wir sind ein evangelisches Land.



So? Wieso sind dann >70% der Bevölkerung nicht evangelisch?



> Kultur nenne ich zb. die bayrische Kultur.



hmmm - triple fail?
- Kultur 
- Deutschland  (Anm.: Die Betonung des Freistaates und die Abgrenzung vom restlichen Deutschland ist übrigens beidseitig und gerade Einwohner, die sich selbst als Bayern definieren -und somit Musterbeispiele der Kultur sein dürften- können erstaunlich feindselig gegenüber "Preußen" sein)
- 2,5mal soviele Katholiken wie Evangelen



> Das einzige was mir hier immer in den Sinn kommt wenn alle Kulturen hier reindrängen ist dass es falsch ist.


----------



## A3000T (14. Juni 2010)

Irgendwie dreht sich dieser Thread noch mehr im Kreis als die Wendeltreppe in einem Minarett. Keine neuen Argumente, stets der gleiche paranoide Wahn von Religionsphobikern, stets das unermütliche Gegenargumentieren von vernünftigen Leuten (was ja erstmal ganz gut ist, denn wenn der Klügere nachgibt, wird die Welt von Idioten beherrscht...obwohl... hmm... ) und die daraus resultierende Langeweile machen den Thread doch eigentlich schließwürdig, oder?

So, meine Freundin hat arabische Wurzeln und mich schon soweit assimiliert, das ich nur noch Sex bekomme, wenn ich auf Judengräber pisse und Bomben baue. Ihr entschuldigt mich also, ich habe zu tun.


----------



## Shi (14. Juni 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> So, meine Freundin hat arabische Wurzeln und mich schon soweit assimiliert, das ich nur noch Sex bekomme, wenn ich auf Judengräber pisse und Bomben baue. Ihr entschuldigt mich also, ich habe zu tun.



Ich lachte hart!


----------



## Wendigo (14. Juni 2010)

Definiere mal arabische Wurzeln...


----------



## Hardwell (15. Juni 2010)

ich finde die türme haben in deutschland nichts verloren die passen einfach nicht ins landschaftsbild


----------



## A3000T (16. Juni 2010)

> ich finde die türme haben in deutschland nichts verloren die passen einfach nicht ins landschaftsbild


Aha? Deutschland hat Gebirge, der Iran hat Gebirge. 
Deutschland hat Wiesen und Felder, der Iran hat Wiesen und Felder.
Deutschland hat Seen, Flüsse und Zugang zum Meer, der Iran hat Seen, Flüsse und Zugang zum Meer. 

Aha, ich habs... wir haben hier keine Wüsten. Obwohl, in dem Fall kann ich dir den Blick auf den einen oder anderen Tagebau empfehlen. Lohnt sich!

Hinzu kommt, das Iran auf deutsch "Land der Arier" heißt, was doch jedem guten Deutschen ein warmes Gefühl geben sollte, oder? 



> Definiere mal arabische Wurzeln...


Vater kommt aus Ägypten. So, alles andere geht niemanden was an, weil: MEINE Freundin.


----------



## ICke-jOnes-jR (17. Juni 2010)

[x] _Ja
MfG
_


----------



## CPU-GPU (18. Juni 2010)

da ich hier mit ner gewissen person ne andere auffassung des grundgesetzes der freien meinungsäußerung hab, lösch ich den post mal/ änder ich ihn


----------



## nyso (18. Juni 2010)

Wieso sollte es "Ausländern" hier in Dt. schlecht gehen, nur weil sie Ausländer sind???

Mein Vermieter ist ein Grieche. De Typ hat ein Restaurant, ein Casion oben drüber, und letztes Jahr hat er das Haus gekauft, ausbauen lassen und vermietet jetzt Wohnungen. Ganz nebenbei hat er noch nen Audi S5. Aber zu Hause ist er fast nie, nur arbeiten.

Der hat sich seinen Wohlstand mehr als hart erarbeitet und sich integriert. Soll der jetzt schlecht behandelt werden oder ein schlechteres Leben haben als Deutsche, nur weil er Ausländer ist? Wenn du das wirklich meinst, dann hast du nen Knall


----------



## A3000T (18. Juni 2010)

> ausländer beuten den deutschen staat schon mehr als genug aus und haben hier schon viel zu viel sonderrechte, es geht ihnen mehr als gut (teilweise besser als den deutschen, und daran sieht man dass irgendwas falsch läuft). Ein minarettenverbot und ein burkaverbot wären erste schritte diese ausländerpolitik mal wieder auf den boden zu holen


Manchmal denke ich mir, wenn verbohrter Neid Flügel hätte, würde es in diesem Land an Engeln nicht mangeln...


----------



## Riot_deluxe (18. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ausländer beuten den deutschen staat schon mehr als genug aus und haben hier schon viel zu viel sonderrechte, es geht ihnen mehr als gut (teilweise besser als den deutschen, und daran sieht man dass irgendwas falsch läuft).



Pauschal zu sagen, dass Ausländer den deutschen Staat schon mehr als genug ausbeuten, ist nicht nur primitiv und rassistisch, sondern verstößt auch gegen die *Regeln des Forums*. Du machst hier eine Menschengruppe verächtlich indem du ihnen pauschal unterstellst den deutschen Staat auszubeuten.

Weiter behauptest du, dass Ausländer (Ich denke mal, du meinst BRD-Bürger mit Migrationshintergrund) Sonderrechte haben, dann nenne mir mal konkret so ein Sonderrecht! 



CPU-GPU schrieb:


> Ein minarettenverbot und ein burkaverbot wären erste schritte diese ausländerpolitik mal wieder auf den boden zu holen



Geht aber nicht, denn das Grundgesetz (Art. 4 GG) garantiert jedem Menschen Religionsfreiheit, wenn dir das nicht passt, musst du auswandern.


P.S.:Ich persönlich bin Atheist...


----------



## Pokerclock (18. Juni 2010)

CPU-GPU schrieb:


> ausländer beuten den deutschen staat schon mehr als genug aus und haben hier schon viel zu viel sonderrechte, es geht ihnen mehr als gut (teilweise besser als den deutschen, und daran sieht man dass irgendwas falsch läuft). Ein minarettenverbot und ein burkaverbot wären erste schritte diese ausländerpolitik mal wieder auf den boden zu holen



Auch hier nochmal die Bitte derart pauschale und an Verleumdung grenzende Aussagen zu unterlassen. Das bringt weder der Diskussion etwas, noch der eigenen Reputation. 

B2T


----------



## Wendigo (19. Juni 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Aha? Deutschland hat Gebirge, der Iran hat Gebirge.
> Deutschland hat Wiesen und Felder, der Iran hat Wiesen und Felder.
> Deutschland hat Seen, Flüsse und Zugang zum Meer, der Iran hat Seen, Flüsse und Zugang zum Meer.
> 
> ...



Gibt es im Iran Kirchen? Dürfen im Iran Kirchen gebaut werden?

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine Liebst eine deutsche Mutter hat. 

Wenn sie denn auch eine ägyptische Mutter hätte, dann würdest du nun wohl eher mit deinem Kissen kuscheln dürfen.


----------



## A3000T (19. Juni 2010)

> Gibt es im Iran Kirchen? Dürfen im Iran Kirchen gebaut werden?


Im Iran gibt es 600 Kirchen.



> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass deine Liebst eine deutsche Mutter hat.
> 
> Wenn sie denn auch eine ägyptische Mutter hätte, dann würdest du nun wohl eher mit deinem Kissen kuscheln dürfen.



Und was sagt uns das? Wenn meine Freundin Katholikin wäre, gäbe es auch keinen Sex vor der Ehe.


----------



## fighter0190 (7. Juli 2010)

[x] Ja

Kultur ist schön und gut, aber wir haben schon viel zu viel an ausländischen "Dingen" hier....ich habe NICHTS gegen Ausländer, um Gottes Willen, aber es nimmt Überhand finde ich....

Wir gehen ja auch nicht in die Türkei/Arabien etc und bauen dort unsere Kirchen hin


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

> Kultur ist schön und gut, aber wir haben schon viel zu viel an ausländischen "Dingen" hier....ich habe NICHTS gegen Ausländer, um Gottes Willen, aber es nimmt Überhand finde ich....



Um Gottes Willen klingt in diesem Zusammenhang fast schon witzig. 



> Wir gehen ja auch nicht in die Türkei/Arabien etc und bauen dort unsere Kirchen hin



Dann solltest du dich mal mit der Geschichte auseinandersetzen. Und davon mal abgesehen, siehe 600 Kirchen im Iran...


----------



## Wendigo (7. Juli 2010)

Du und deine 600 Kirchen im Iran. Selbst wenn dies stimmen mag, muss dies nicht viel heißen.
Christen werden im Iran im Berufsleben etc. benachteiligt. Also nicht alles Friede, Freude Eierkuchen, wie du es immer darstellen willst.


----------



## Shi (7. Juli 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Christen werden im Iran im Berufsleben etc. benachteiligt. Also nicht alles Friede, Freude Eierkuchen, wie du es immer darstellen willst.



Quelle?


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

> Du und deine 600 Kirchen im Iran. Selbst wenn dies stimmen mag, muss dies nicht viel heißen.


Da du offensichtlich nur des selektiven Lesens mächtig bist (ist nichts schlimmes *tätschel*) hier nochmals die Teile der beiden Postings auf was sich dieser öfters vorgebrachte Einwand meinerseits bezog:



			
				Wendigo schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt es im Iran Kirchen? Dürfen im Iran Kirchen gebaut werden?


Hier hast du mich sogar selbst danach gefragt, was nun die Frage erlaubt, ob du generell eher zur vergesslichen Sorte gehörst (dann empfehle ich alles nochmal abschreiben und ins Notizheft damit) oder ob du bei deinem Posting mittelschwer bis nahezu hoffnungslos alkoholisiert warst. In diesem Fall nimm es mir nicht übel, wenn ich dich als Diskussionspartner so ernst nehme wie mein Tischbein.

Aber ich habs ja zweimal erwähnt, die sechshundert Kirchen. Das zweite bezog sich auf:



			
				fighter0190 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir gehen ja auch nicht in die Türkei/Arabien etc und bauen dort unsere Kirchen hin



Tun "wir" eben doch. Also, ich natürlich nicht, ich bin Atheist und werde es so lange bleiben bis man mich in eine Kiste schaufelt, aber generell tun "wir" Christen, das eben doch. 



			
				Shi schrieb:
			
		

> Quelle?



Ich habe natürlich nur Vermutungen, aber als ich letztens geträumt hatte, ich würde mir auf Speed, Crack, Heroin  und Gummibärchen Deep Space Nine anschauen, da sah ich auch böse Islamerer, welche die guten Christen dissten. Hey, das reimt sich sogar... 

Aber um es nicht zu langweilig zu machen, hier noch ein kurzer Zweizeiler zum Irak.



			
				Religionsfreiheit im Irak schrieb:
			
		

> Unter dem Regime von Saddam Hussein hatte die Religionsfreiheit der Christen keinen schlechten Stand. Seiner Regierung gehörten auch christliche Minister wie der Chaldäer Tariq Aziz an.


Das ist natürlich etwas anders, seit Oberchrist George W. Bush mit seiner heiligen Horde eingefallen ist, aber was solls...


----------



## fighter0190 (7. Juli 2010)

> Um Gottes Willen klingt in diesem Zusammenhang fast schon witzig.


Merk ich im Nachhinein auch...sollte es aber nicht sein.

Ich bin halt strikt dagegen u.a. auch, weil ca 200 Meter von unserem Haus entfernt so eine Moschee oder wwas es auch sonst sein soll steht und diese "Musik" nervt doch tierisch...


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

Na ja, mich nervt das Kirchengebammel auch (wohne direkt neben einer). Hätte ich halt nicht hierhin ziehen müssen. *Schulterzuck* Sollte  man die jetzt etwa alle abreißen und Kirchenbauen nur noch in der Vatikanstadt und allenfalls noch Jerusalem erlauben? Klingt verlockend, ich weiß, geht aber nicht.


----------



## nyso (7. Juli 2010)

Genau neben meinem Haus ist eine Kirche, und die würd ich am liebsten einreißen, glaube mir. Die Kirchenglocken jeden Sonntag um 8.00 Uhr, die die Kinder wecken, irgendwann erschlag ich den Pastor oder wen auch immer. Da will man mal ausschlafen, und dann das.


----------



## fighter0190 (7. Juli 2010)

Kirchenglocken finde ich persönlich eher beruhigend

*duck und wegrenn*

Aber ich schweife ab....ich sag mal so: So lange wir nicht in jeder größeren Stadt ´ne Moschee/Minarett haben gehts noch. Aber darauf läuft es hinaus, wenn es kein Verbot geben wird...


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

Wir haben schon in jeder größeren Stadt eine Kirche, warum also nicht? Und die Muslime finden wahrscheinlich ihren Gesang beruhigend (Allah ist groß und das immer wieder... ). Als Atheist kann man das gelassen sehen, da hofft man darauf das es von jeder Religion genug gibt, damit sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen und keiner übrig bleibt.


----------



## fighter0190 (7. Juli 2010)

> damit sie sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einschlagen und keiner übrig bleibt.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## A3000T (7. Juli 2010)

Die gibt es für wahre Atheisten nicht. Da du somit als Spion für irgendeine Religion entlarvt wurdest, werd ich so lang nicht mehr mit dir schreiben, bis ich es mir anders überlegt habe. HA!


----------



## fighter0190 (8. Juli 2010)

Nimm doch nicht alles so wörtlich ^^


----------



## frEnzy (9. Juli 2010)

[X] Nein
Warum sollte man das verbieten? In diesem Land gibt es zum Glück eine Religionsfreiheit. Wenn Minaretten verboten werden sollten, weil die Geräuschkulisse den guten, aufrechten Deutschen stört, dann dürfen aber bitte auch die Kirchen kein mehr DingDong machen. Das nervt nämlich auch ungemein!


----------



## Bonkic (9. Juli 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Aber darauf läuft es hinaus, wenn es kein Verbot geben wird...



und selbst wenn. wo läge das problem? 

edit: abgesehen davon, gibt es eigentlich schon längst in jeder "größeren" dt. stadt (mindestens) eine moschee, würde ich mal vermuten.


----------



## martinger (9. Juli 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Du und deine 600 Kirchen im Iran. Selbst wenn dies stimmen mag, muss dies nicht viel heißen.
> Christen werden im Iran im Berufsleben etc. benachteiligt. Also nicht alles Friede, Freude Eierkuchen, wie du es immer darstellen willst.


Werden hier muslimische Deutsche nicht auch benachteiligt?
Also nicht alles Friede, Freude Eierkuchen, wie du es darstellen willst.
Fakt ist, dass es in Deutschland keine Chancengleichheit gibt.


----------



## Wendigo (10. Juli 2010)

martinger schrieb:


> Werden hier muslimische Deutsche nicht auch benachteiligt?
> Also nicht alles Friede, Freude Eierkuchen, wie du es darstellen willst.
> Fakt ist, dass es in Deutschland keine Chancengleichheit gibt.




Aufgrund des Minarettverbot?


----------



## micha2 (10. Juli 2010)

[x] nein
wie engstirnig denken denn hier die meisten. da werden die kinder schon in christlichen kindergärten indoktriniert, aber nen islamischer kindergarten ist mist?
nur weil die kirche 1500 jahre die deutschen beherrscht hat, soll das jetzt ne relegion sein, welche zur deutschen kultur zählt? dann baut auch wieder die ganzen synagogen auf, die adolf hat abbrennen lassen. das judentum ist ebenfalls deutsches kulturgut. 
sollen alle ihre kirchen haben. hier herrscht schließlich relegionsfreiheit!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2010)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> [x] Ja
> 
> Kultur ist schön und gut, aber wir haben schon viel zu viel an ausländischen "Dingen" hier....ich habe NICHTS gegen Ausländer, um Gottes Willen, aber es nimmt Überhand finde ich....



Blöde Frage: Warum bist du gegen Dinge, gegen die du "NICHTS" hast?



> Wir gehen ja auch nicht in die Türkei/Arabien etc und bauen dort unsere Kirchen hin



Hier gehts aber weder um "euch" (whoever), noch um Türken, noch um Araber - sondern vor allem um deutsche Muslime und ihr Recht auf Religionsausübung.




A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, mich nervt das Kirchengebammel auch (wohne direkt neben einer). Hätte ich halt nicht hierhin ziehen müssen. *Schulterzuck* Sollte  man die jetzt etwa alle abreißen und Kirchenbauen nur noch in der Vatikanstadt und allenfalls noch Jerusalem erlauben? Klingt verlockend, ich weiß, geht aber nicht.



Man könnte das Gebimmel verbieten (oder zumindest einschränken), das ist ja ein komplett anderes Thema, als die Existenz der Bauwerke.
Mir gehen die halb-9-Bimmler in der Nachbarschaft jedenfalls auch langsam auf die Nerven... Im Winter mit geschlossenen Fenstern kein Thema, aber jetzt werde ich wach davon. Zum Glück wohne ich nicht in der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstelle, die sind der Meinung, sogar die Halbstunden schlagen zu müssen.


----------



## Rocksteak (11. Juli 2010)

Wenn man als Deutscher zu so etwas nein sagt, ist man gleich wieder Hitler 2.0, obwohl wir eines der tolerantesten Länder sind. Ein klares NEIN! das ist ein christliches Land (ich bin Atheist) mit christlichen Regeln und Normen. Hier haben Pseudo-Moscheen nichts zu suchen.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juli 2010)

martinger schrieb:


> Fakt ist, dass es in Deutschland keine Chancengleichheit gibt.


kennst du denn ein Land auf dieser Welt wo sie zumindest größer ist als in Deutschland


----------



## micha2 (11. Juli 2010)

Rocksteak schrieb:


> Wenn man als Deutscher zu so etwas nein sagt, ist man gleich wieder Hitler 2.0, obwohl wir eines der tolerantesten Länder sind. Ein klares NEIN! das ist ein christliches Land (ich bin Atheist) mit christlichen Regeln und Normen. Hier haben Pseudo-Moscheen nichts zu suchen.


 
wir leben in einem demokratischen land mit relegionsfreiheit. es heißt BRD und nicht CRD!
du scheinst ja dann einer der nichttoleranteren in unserem land zu sein.
also eher zu den nicht-"wir" zu gehören.


----------



## A3000T (11. Juli 2010)

> Ein klares NEIN! das ist ein christliches Land (ich bin Atheist) mit christlichen Regeln und Normen. Hier haben Pseudo-Moscheen nichts zu suchen.



Wenn Schwachsinn Flügel hätte, könnte man in diesem Thread prima Moorhuhn spielen. Wie dem auch sei. Alles weitere hat Micha ja schon gesagt...


----------



## fuddles (11. Juli 2010)

Ich hab weder Bock auf Minarett gejaule, noch auch Budda Geblubber und erst recht nicht auf Glocken pimmeln.
Solche Krachgeschichten sollten ganz verboten werden. 
Mein Laden ist direkt neben einer Kirche ( Katholisch evangelisch kein Plan irgend sowas halt ) und da hämmert und bämmert die Glocke zu jeder Tageszeit. Da tun einem die Ohren weh.

Bei besonderen Ereignissen ist das was anderes, bei Zuckerfest oder an Weihnachten oder zur WM. Da darfs dann gern mal radauen. Aber nicht regelmäßig jeden Tag bis die Ohren qualmen.

EDIT: Ach ja, als Bauobjekte gerne. Kirchen, Türme, Minarette ist doch hübsch, solang se kein Krach machen.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juli 2010)

fuddles schrieb:


> Mein Laden ist direkt neben einer Kirche ( Katholisch evangelisch kein Plan irgend sowas halt ) und da hämmert und bämmert die Glocke zu jeder Tageszeit. Da tun einem die Ohren weh.


  wobei man das ja vorher weiß^^
also ich nehme an das die Kriche dort ihren Laden vor deinem hatte an dieser Stelle 

mal ganz im Ernst, bekommt man da in irgendeiner Weise eine Entschädigung wegen dem Lärm? bzw hast du ihn schon mal gemessen und geschaut ob es als Belästigung durchgeht??


> EDIT: Ach ja, als Bauobjekte gerne. Kirchen, Türme, Minarette ist doch hübsch, solang se kein Krach machen.


----------



## Moritz2000 (11. Juli 2010)

Die Türken sind gegenüber anderen Religionen total unaufgeschlossen, was die sagen würden, wenn wir hingehen und sagen, wir würden gerne eine christliche Kirche hier hinbauen, aber wir, wir sollen tolerant sein.
Könnte über das Thema stundenlang diskutieren, habe ich auch schon mal, hier noch zur Vollständigkeit halber: Ich finde, wir brauchen hier keinen, der 5 mal am Tag von einem Turm schreit. 
Es gibt zwar das Gesetz der Religionsfreiheit, aber das wird meiner Meinung nach durch ein Minarettverbot nicht eingeschränkt, denn das Gesetz sagt meines Wissens zB nicht aus, dass das in *vollem* Umfang geschehen muss.

Abgestimmt für -> Ja


----------



## Riot_deluxe (11. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Die Türken sind gegenüber anderen Religionen total unaufgeschlossen, was die sagen würden, wenn wir hingehen und sagen, wir würden gerne eine christliche Kirche hier hinbauen



Hättest du dich mit dem Thema mal wirklich befasst, würdest du wissen, dass es in der Türkei über 100.000 Christen und hunderte Kirchen gibt. Der türkische Staat garantiert ebenfalls wie die BRD Religionsfreiheit. Ehrlichkeitshalber muss man auch sagen, dass es in der Türkei ab und zu Übergriffe von fundamentalistischen Moslems auf Christen gibt. Deiner Argumentation nach sollen wir Menschen in Deutschland nichts zu gestehen, was uns in ihren Herkunftsländern auch nicht zu gestanden wird? Wo unterscheidest du dich dann von einem fundamentalistischen Moslem hinsichtlich der Toleranz?

Ich persönlich finde jede Religion *******, jeder Mensch muss aber das Recht haben sie frei ausleben zu dürfen, solange er damit nicht andere Menschen belästigt und/oder Einfluss auf die Politik/Gesellschaft nimmt.

Minarette tun niemanden was. Ein Muezzin der davon runter schreit würde ich als Belästigung empfinden, genau so wie ich aktuell Kirchenglocken als Belästigung empfinde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Juli 2010)

SCUX schrieb:


> wobei man das ja vorher weiß^^
> also ich nehme an das die Kriche dort ihren Laden vor deinem hatte an dieser Stelle



Wegen dem Prinzip "war früher da" sterben im Nahen Osten jedes Jahr tausende...



> mal ganz im Ernst, bekommt man da in irgendeiner Weise eine Entschädigung wegen dem Lärm? bzw hast du ihn schon mal gemessen und geschaut ob es als Belästigung durchgeht??



Kirchen haben quasi immer eine Ausnahmegenehmigung.




Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mit dem Thema mal wirklich befasst, würdest du wissen, dass es in der Türkei über 100.000 Christen und hunderte Kirchen gibt. Der türkische Staat garantiert ebenfalls wie die BRD Religionsfreiheit.



Fairerweise muss man sagen:
Afaik erlaubt der türkische Staat nicht so ohne weiteres den Bau religiöser Gebäude, neue Kirchen versucht man eher als ""Vereinsgebäude"" oder ähnliches genehmigen zu lassen.
Aber auch das sagt nichts über "Die Türken" aus und beides hat nichts damit zu tun, was in Deutschland sein sollte oder nicht.


----------



## SCUX (11. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wegen dem Prinzip "war früher da" sterben im Nahen Osten jedes Jahr tausende...
> .


wegen Nahrung sterben auch welche.... Und wegen  Öl erst.... Schlimme Sache, aber hat hier wohl recht wenig zu suchen 


> Kirchen haben quasi immer eine Ausnahmegenehmigung.


Kirchen an sich, oder allgemein Religion?
Ist das gesetzlich geregelt oder wird das von Fall zu Fall entschieden zu Gunsten der Kirchen....was quasi vorher schon klar ist...??


----------



## Wincenty (12. Juli 2010)

[x] Jeder hat das Recht auf die Praktizierung seiner Religion und falls eine Minarrete sein muss warum nicht? Dann könnte man sogar in Deutschland Assassins Creed in Real Life spielen

Also ehrlich wenn ein Minarettenverboten kommen sollte: REISST ALLE BESCH***ENEN KIRSCHTÜRME NIEDER!!!!!!!!!!!

Ich bin katholisch erzogen hab evangelischen Unterricht in der Schule und bin kein Freund von Religionen da für mich alles durch Gesetze der Mathematik-Physik-Chemie erklärbar ist und auch wenn es erst in 1000 Jahren bewiesen werden kann. Z.B. Kopernikus sein Heleozentrisches Weltbild wurde erst viel später akzeptiert und auch bewiesen (falls ich etwas falsches sage: es tut mir sorry aber mein Kopf arbeitet sich durch die dämliche deutsche Literatur  Heinrich von KLeist, Feuerbach, Jean Paul, ...)



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Die Türken sind gegenüber anderen Religionen  total unaufgeschlossen, was die sagen würden, wenn wir hingehen und  sagen, wir würden gerne eine christliche Kirche hier hinbauen, aber wir,  wir sollen tolerant sein.
> Könnte über das Thema stundenlang diskutieren, habe ich auch schon mal,  hier noch zur Vollständigkeit halber: Ich finde, wir brauchen hier  keinen, der 5 mal am Tag von einem Turm schreit.
> Es gibt zwar das Gesetz der Religionsfreiheit, aber das wird meiner  Meinung nach durch ein Minarettverbot nicht eingeschränkt, denn das  Gesetz sagt meines Wissens zB nicht aus, dass das in *vollem*  Umfang geschehen muss.
> 
> Abgestimmt für -> Ja



Ich würde sagen der Islam ist so verschlossen da er so Jung ist -> Sie sind ja schließlich Glaubenteschnisches Niveau 622 Jahre hinterher


----------



## A3000T (12. Juli 2010)

Na ja, zwischen Islamismus und Islam gibts einige bombige Unterschiede.


----------



## SCUX (12. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, zwischen Islamismus und Islam gibts einige bombige Unterschiede.


zwischen dem Glauben der christlichen Schäfchen und ihren Hirten gibt es auch ...keine bombigen, aber gewaltige


----------



## frEnzy (12. Juli 2010)

In "jeder" Religion gibt es extremistische Auswüchse. Da sind die Christen keinen Deut besser als die Moslems.
Über die Gründe, warum die extremen Moslems "eher zur Gewalt neigen/zur Bombe greifen" kann man natürlich diskutieren. Muss aber nicht hier sein und die Antwort auf diese Frage ist garantiert nicht soooo einfach zu finden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Juli 2010)

SCUX schrieb:


> Kirchen an sich, oder allgemein Religion?
> Ist das gesetzlich geregelt oder wird das von Fall zu Fall entschieden zu Gunsten der Kirchen....was quasi vorher schon klar ist...??



"Kirchen" im Sinne von "individuelle Bauwerke". Fällt schließlich nicht erst seit gestern jemandem auf, dass die gegen diverse Grenzwerte bezüglich "Ruhe" verstoßen könnten. Entsprechend haben sie in aller Regel offizielle Genehmigungen, das zu machen. (wie z.B. auch einige sehr wenige Moscheen)




Wincenty schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen der Islam ist so verschlossen da er so Jung ist -> Sie sind ja schließlich Glaubenteschnisches Niveau 622 Jahre hinterher



Die christliche Frühkirche war deutlich offener, als der Islam heute und wärend der frühen Missionierungsphasen hat man ja sogar gezielt heidnische Elemente in den eigenen Glauben eingeflochten, um leichter akzeptiert zu werden.
Den Grund würde ich mal einfach im Ursprung der Religion vermuten: Christen haben sich als loser Haufen gebildet, der sein Leben an den eher stückelig und aus vielen Quellen überlieferten Geschichten über eine Person orientiert. Nicht umsonst war es nötig, zu beschließen (!), welche Geschichten über Jesus echt und welche falsch sind.
Im Gegensatz dazu hat der Islam den Koran. Der enthält nicht nur klipp und klare (wenn auch in der falschen Sprache geschriebene und z.T. schwer auf heutige Verhältnisse übertragbare) Anweisungen, wie man sich in welcher Situation zu verhalten hat, sondern der hat auch den Anspruch, 1:1 Gottes Wort darzustellen (und afaik gibt es auch keine allgemein anerkannten Belege dafür, dass es über die Änderungen in der Art zu Schreiben hinaus überhaupt eine Verfälschung gab. Die Editierungsprozesse, auf die es gute Hinweise gibt, betreffen auch eher das Layout denn die Aussage)
Dementsprechend ist man auch nicht auf der Suche nach dem "richtigen" bzw. offen für andere Ansätze&Sichtweisen, sondern man hat es bereits. Jede Veränderung im Sinne einer Reformation wäre also keine Auflehnung gegen die Auslegung und Handhabung durch eine Kirche (die ja sowieso fehlt), sondern ein Abfall vom eigentlichen Glauben.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (13. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die christliche Frühkirche war deutlich offener, als der Islam heute und wärend der frühen Missionierungsphasen hat man ja sogar gezielt heidnische Elemente in den eigenen Glauben eingeflochten, um leichter akzeptiert zu werden.



ABER!:

Kreuzzüge zur Zwanghaften Verbreitung des Christentums durch Krieg und Mord. Religionsverbote und Zwang sich zum Christentum zu bekennen. Verfolgung und Ermordung von Menschen die sich nicht zum Christentum bekannt haben.

Christianisierung ? Wikipedia
Kreuzzug ? Wikipedia
Heidenverfolgung ? Wikipedia
Hexenverfolgung ? Wikipedia

Was die da gemacht haben, war meiner Ansicht nach ein riesen Völkerrechtsverbrechen in ganz Europa.


----------



## facehugger (13. Juli 2010)

Ein klares JA! Ich selbst bin überzeugter Atheist Aber: Der Islam verdammt die Christen und jede andere Glaubensform. Deshalb ist meine Meinung dazu, wer sich nicht anpassen kann oder will, sollte in seinem Land bleiben und sich seine Religion sonstwohin stecken... EU hin oder her. Ich bin auch kein Rassist, aber Ausländer haben bei uns schon immer Zucker in den Arsch geblasen bekommen, das sollte endlich mal aufhören! Anders siehts aus, wenn du als Deutscher ins Ausland auswandern willst. Die Auflagen und Anforderungen nehmen kein Ende... Seit 1945 müssen wir uns unseren Entscheidungen und Äußerungen gegenüber Nichtdeutschen rechtfertigen. Ich hab das so satt


----------



## Riot_deluxe (13. Juli 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> Deshalb ist meine Meinung dazu, wer sich nicht anpassen kann oder will, sollte in seinem Land bleiben und sich seine Religion sonstwohin stecken... EU hin oder her.



Das hat aber nichts mit der Religion zu tun, denn unser Land garantiert Religionsfreiheit, wer sich dem nicht anpassen kann, kann ja auswandern.
"In seinem Land bleiben" sollten meiner Ansicht nach nur Menschen die nicht dazu bereit sind andere Menschen unabhängig von Geschlecht, sexueller Orientierung, Religion und Herkunft zu tolerieren.  



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich bin auch kein Rassist, aber Ausländer haben bei uns schon immer Zucker in den Arsch geblasen bekommen, das sollte endlich mal aufhören!



Deine verallgemeinernde Aussage hat aber schon xenophobe Züge. Nenne bitte einmal konkrete Beispiele für "Zucker in den Arsch blasen"?




facehugger schrieb:


> Anders siehts aus, wenn du als Deutscher ins Ausland auswandern willst. Die Auflagen und Anforderungen nehmen kein Ende...



Tja und deshalb bin ich froh in einem Land zu leben, indem es nicht so ******* wie in anderen Ländern ist. 




facehugger schrieb:


> Seit 1945 müssen wir uns unseren Entscheidungen und Äußerungen gegenüber Nichtdeutschen rechtfertigen. Ich hab das so satt



Tja, bei der Vergangenheit kein Wunder, wir können froh sein, dass man uns nicht dem Erdboden gleich gemacht hat, sondern beim Wiederaufbau geholfen hat, sonst wären wir heute nicht dort wo wir sind. Unter anderem haben wir das auch der ersten Generation der Türken in Deutschland zu verdanken, die als Gastarbeiter hier her gekommen sind.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ABER!:
> 
> .............................
> 
> Was die da gemacht haben, war meiner Ansicht nach ein riesen Völkerrechtsverbrechen in ganz Europa....


 
.... Afrika, Amerika, Asien nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (13. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, soweit habe ich gar nicht gedacht...


----------



## Doc_Evil (13. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> [...]
> "In seinem Land bleiben" sollten meiner Ansicht nach nur Menschen die nicht dazu bereit sind andere Menschen unabhängig von Geschlecht, sexueller Orientierung, Religion und Herkunft zu tolerieren. [...]


Gerne, trotzdem sind sie hier!
Es liegen Welten zwischen meinen ausländischen Nachbarn auf dem Dorf und dem was ich in der Innenstadt sehe.
Mag auch ein politisches Problem sein das sich leider nicht mehr ändern lässt.


----------



## Wendigo (13. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> ABER!:
> 
> Kreuzzüge zur Zwanghaften Verbreitung des Christentums durch Krieg und Mord. Religionsverbote und Zwang sich zum Christentum zu bekennen. Verfolgung und Ermordung von Menschen die sich nicht zum Christentum bekannt haben.
> 
> ...



Somit kann man ja fast sagen, dass sich der Islam so gesehen ja noch im Mittelalter befindet, wenn man das Verhalten von so manchen Moslem beobachtet.


----------



## Riot_deluxe (13. Juli 2010)

Andersherum:

Ein Teil der Moslems befindet sich mit seinen Ansichten -wie sie den Islam ausleben wollen- im Mittelalter.


----------



## nyso (13. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Andersherum:
> 
> Ein Teil der Moslems befindet sich mit seinen Ansichten -wie sie den Islam ausleben wollen- im Mittelalter.




Da sind viele Christen nicht besser

Heute grad erst was gesehen über ultraorthodoxe Christen, die Künstler verbrennen wollen, nur weil sie lustige Bilder über Jeses etc. gemacht haben.
Russland: Urteil zur Kunstfreiheit spaltet die Gesellschaft | tagesschau.de

Die Christen sind keinen deut besser.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (13. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Andersherum:
> 
> Ein Teil der Moslems befindet sich mit seinen Ansichten -wie sie den Islam ausleben wollen- im Mittelalter.


 
Jetzt wäre noch zu klären, ob das an der Religion Islam, an den in islamischen Ländern vorherrschenden Gesellschaftsformen oder anderen Faktoren, wie wirtschaftliche, wissenschaftliche und soziale Entwicklung liegen könnte.

Wo würde das Christentum heute stehen? (ohne Reformation, industrielle und politische Revolutionen, und den anderen verschiedenen Phasen der gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung)
Kann man 500 Jahre regionale Errungenschaften mit all ihren positiven und negativen Aspekten exportieren? Und was, wenn das Gegenüber diese Aspekte ablehnt und einen anderen Weg gehen will? Kann man sie dazu zwingen? Also wiederum Missionierung? Wertevermittlung mit Panzerhaubitze und Stacheldraht? Funktioniert das oder ruft das nicht nur immer mehr und immer größeren Widerstand hervor?

Gibt es einen anderen Weg?


----------



## JePe (13. Juli 2010)

Irgendwie fuehren bei Dir immer alle Wege an den Hindukusch.

Ansonsten ist Deine Frage 1. rhetorisch und 2. realitaetsfern. Es geht beim Topic naemlich mitnichten darum, ob auf von deutschen Haubitzen eingeebnetem islamischem Boden eine katholische Kirche errichtet werden soll, sondern darum ob man zuschauen will, wie unter dem wohlfeilen Deckmaentelchen der Religionsfreiheit Minarette in Deutschland errichtet werden. Und dazu sage ich fuer meinen Teil klar Nein - weil der Islam keine Religion und eine Moschee kein Gotteshaus ist. Islamkritiker mit arabischen Wurzeln wissen das, der ewig klugshicende europaeische Gutmensch will es nicht wahrhaben. _Daran_ scheitert die Diskussion auch mit huebscher Regelmaessigkeit - an selbstauferlegter Unwissenheit, die am Ende aber wie ihre angeborene Schwester -die Dummheit- nicht vor Strafe schuetzen wird.


----------



## Icejester (13. Juli 2010)

Stellt sich nur die Frage, inwiefern denn das ubiquitäre Errichten von Moscheen mit Minaretten in Europa nicht einen umgekehrten Missionierungsversuch darstellt.


----------



## JePe (13. Juli 2010)

"Missioniert" wird in Missionarsstellung. Und all zu viel Hehl macht man daraus nicht:

_Das, was Kamuni Sultan Sueleyman 1529 mit der Belagerung Wiens begonnen  hat, werden wir ueber die Einwohner, mit unseren kraeftigen Maennern und  gesunden Frauen, verwirklichen._

Quelle, spaeter von Oeger relativiert.

Warum auch? Kritik der buergerlichen Parteien braucht man nicht zu fuerchten; wenn doch, packt man den Xenophobie-Hammer aus. Der ist zwar plump und wenig treffsicher, macht dafuer aber alles platt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juli 2010)

"Quelle" der von dir zitierten Zeilen ist die BILD unter Berfung auf die Hurriyet (wenn du noch Fuad Abazovic und SPON in die Kette der Märchenerstellung reinkriegst, gibts nen Keks), nicht der Focus, auf den du verlinkst und der seinerseits bereits darauf hinweist, dass Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurden, um einen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken.

Darf man fragen, was du damit bezweckst, wenn du genau das wiederholst?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Irgendwie fuehren bei Dir immer alle Wege an den Hindukusch.
> .......


 
Ich weiß ja, dass der allgemeine Bezug auf Aktuelles dir nicht sonderlich behagt, allerdings ist´s nunmal die bittere Realität.

Wenn wir also "versuchen" dem islamischen Hindukusch unsere demokratorisch-abendländische (und damit, wie von dir gern mal betont, kulturell christlich geprägte) beste aller Gesellschaftsformen überzustülpen, kann das von dort lebenden Muslimen durchaus als Missionierung angesehen werden...



JePe schrieb:


> ........ *weil der Islam keine Religion* und eine Moschee kein Gotteshaus *ist*. Islamkritiker mit arabischen Wurzeln wissen das, der ewig klugshicende europaeische Gutmensch will es nicht wahrhaben. _Daran_ scheitert die Diskussion ......


 
Der Islam ist also keine Religion? Gut, dass das Milliarden gläubiger Muslime nicht wissen, die würden glatt was anderes behaupten. 
Ich selbst (als scharfer Religionskritiker) würde so etwas nicht behaupten. Aber vllt. liegt´s ja an meiner dummen Gutmenschenart und du erläuterst deine Aussage noch etwas näher, um mich aus der Unwissenheit zu führen.

Ansonsten geht mir die Strafe für was und durch wen auch immer genau dort vorbei.


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2010)

Eine Kirche definiere ich fuer meinen Teil als Glaubensgemeinschaft.

Das Christentum etwa hat sich urspruenglich als Religion von Unterdrueckten entwickelt und staatsfern verstanden ("So gebet dem Kaiser, was des Kaisers ist, und Gott, was Gottes ist!" - Matthaeus 22, 21). Erst mit der "Bekehrung" des Kaisers Konstantin entstanden Verquickungen von Kirche und Staatsapparat. Die wuerde ich aber eher als zivilisatorisches Abfallprodukt bezeichnen.

Der Islam hingegen wurde von seinem Begruender nicht als Kirche, sondern als Staat errichtet - eine Kirche gab es in diesem nicht und war auch "by design" nicht noetig. Oberhaupt war der Prophet - er herrschte, sprach Recht, erhob Steuern, fuehrte Kriege und schloss Frieden. Nach dem Tod des Propheten 623 n. Chr. war dessen Aufgabe -die Uebermittlung des Buches Gottes an die Menschheit- aber eben noch nicht erfuellt, weshalb der Stand eines Stellvertreters eingefuehrt wurde: Khalifa. Erster Kalif war Abu Bakr, Mohammeds Schwiegervater. Massgeblich unter ihm erstarkte im ersten Jahrhundert nach Mohammeds Tod der Islam zu einem System, in dem Glaube und Politik untrennbar miteinander verwoben waren. Und daran hat sich, jedenfalls beim orthodoxen Islam, bis heute nicht wirklich viel geaendert.

Das ist im Kern auch der Unterschied zwischen islamischer und christlicher Welt - die Einen haben sich weiterentwickelt, die Anderen dagegen sind (trotz Aenderungen, die es durchaus gab) stehengeblieben. Deshalb waere es perspektivisch klueger, die Frage nach Minaretten nicht auf die Religionsfreiheit zu reduzieren, sondern auch deren politischen Aspekt zu beachten - etwa dadurch dass man verlangt, dass dort Gesetze im Allgemeinen und Grundrechte im Besonderen eingehalten werden. Zum Beispiel der Gleichheitsgrundsatz (Stichwort: Rolle der Frau im Islam).

EDIT:



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "Quelle" der von dir zitierten Zeilen ist die BILD unter Berfung auf die Hurriyet (wenn du noch Fuad Abazovic und SPON in die Kette der Märchenerstellung reinkriegst, gibts nen Keks), nicht der Focus, auf den du verlinkst und der seinerseits bereits darauf hinweist, dass Aussagen aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wurden, um einen falschen Eindruck zu erwecken.



Natuerlich darfst Du das.

Das Zitat mag aus dem Kontext herausgeloest worden sein, ja - mein Tuerkisch ist nicht gut genug, um das zu ueberpruefen (Deins?). Fakt ist aber, dass es ein *Zitat* ist (und mitnichten ein "Maerchen"), dass der Zitierte auch gar nicht abstreitet, sondern nur zu relativieren gesucht hat. Es gibt auch noch weitere Zitate von Herrn Oeger, die er zwar auch fleissig relativiert hat, die aber in der Summe einen ganz eigenen Kontext bilden und ein, sagen wir: nicht sonderlich modernes Gleichberechtigungsverstaendnis vermuten lassen. Und Fakt ist auch, dass das Zitat fatalerweise zur Realitaet passt (die Fortpflanzungsrate von Personen mit entsprechendem Migrationshintergrund ist nachpruefbar hoeher als von Nativen). Letzteres finde ich auch ungleich interessanter als das Zitat selbst.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Deine verallgemeinernde Aussage hat aber schon xenophobe Züge. Nenne  bitte einmal konkrete Beispiele für "Zucker in den Arsch blasen"?* Ich  habe mich auf diesen Bericht bezogen:*
> 
> Ausländer in Deutschland Fakten gegen Vorurteile
> 
> ...


*Vergangenheit, du sagst es. Was haben wir noch bitteschön mit den  Entscheidungen/Taten unserer Groß/Urgroßväter zu tun?
* 

[/QUOTE]
*Und an die Mods: Ich hoffe der Mod MalkavianChild hat auch eine  Verwarnung für seine Aussage bekommen, die er in diesem Tread auf Seite 2  veröffentlicht hat. Oder wird hier etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen
*


----------



## Pokerclock (14. Juli 2010)

facehugger schrieb:


> *Und an die Mods: Ich hoffe der Mod MalkavianChild hat auch eine  Verwarnung für seine Aussage bekommen, die er in diesem Tread auf Seite 2  veröffentlicht hat. Oder wird hier etwa mit zweierlei Maß gemessen
> *



Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er noch kein Mod. Hast aber recht. Eine absurde Situation, zumal auch noch wortgleich

Ich gebe ihm eine symbolische Warnung (war ja keine *Ver*warnung) per PN

Und jetzt wieder B2T.


----------



## facehugger (14. Juli 2010)

Pokerclock schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt war er noch kein Mod. Hast aber recht. Eine absurde Situation, zumal auch noch wortgleich
> 
> Ich gebe ihm eine symbolische Warnung (war ja keine *Ver*warnung) per PN
> 
> Und jetzt wieder B2T.


Alles klaro


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> ......weil der Islam keine Religion und eine Moschee kein Gotteshaus ist.....


 
+



JePe schrieb:


> Eine Kirche definiere ich fuer meinen Teil als Glaubensgemeinschaft.
> ....


 
Religion: Religion ? Wikipedia

Kirche: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirche_(Organisation)

Glaubensgemeinschaft: Glaubensgemeinschaft ? Wikipedia

Moschee: Moschee ? Wikipedia

Wie *du* das definierst oder so für dich hinbiegst, dass es deinem ideologischen Konzept entspricht, ist dabei vollkommen irrelevant.

Allerdings solltest du in dem Zusammenhang deinen Maßstab für Unwissenheit (und deren Schwesterherz) überprüfen bevor du anderen sowas an die Backe heftest. Die Arroganz auf andere Religionen den Maßstab der eigenen anzuwenden spricht dabei natürlich für sich.



Edit:
_Noch in obigem Zusammenhang:_


			
				wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> _Der *grundlegende Aufbau einer Moschee besteht aus einem Betsaal, einem oder mehreren *_*Minaretten*_*, Waschgelegenheiten und weiteren Einrichtungselementen.* Der Betraum ist je nach Region und Klima gestaltet. Oft ist der Moschee ein Hof oder Garten mit Brunnen oder Weiher angegliedert. ........._


_Moschee ? Wikipedia_

_Verbietet man einen Teil des Gebäudes, steht man automatisch mit Art. 4 Abs. 2 GG auf Kriegsfuß, da die Ausübung des Glaubens im allgemein üblichen Rahmen nicht mehr uneingeschränkt und störungsfrei möglich ist, auch wenn sich Minarette architektonisch erst vor ca. 1.300 Jahren durchgesetzt haben._

_Wie hier bereits mehrfach angedeutet wurde, hätte dieses Verbot den gleichen Charakter, als würde man Kirchtürme verbieten (Das Gebimmel kann man ja auch im Kirchenschiff abhalten)._


----------



## Fl_o (14. Juli 2010)

Hab mal für nein gestimmt.

Wenn ich in die Türkei fahre und dort ne Kirche hinbaue werd ich mindestens in 2 Tagen erschossen


----------



## Riot_deluxe (14. Juli 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Hab mal für nein gestimmt.
> 
> Wenn ich in die Türkei fahre und dort ne Kirche hinbaue werd ich mindestens in 2 Tagen erschossen



So langsam könnte ich bei so einer Unwissenheit echt kotzen! Hättest du dir wenigstens mal die Mühe gemacht, die vorherigen Seiten des Threads zu lesen.

*ES GIBT IN DER TÜRKEI EIN PAAR HUNDERT KIRCHEN!*

Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, mach dich bei Wikipedia oder so schlau...


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. Juli 2010)

Fl_o schrieb:


> Hab mal für nein gestimmt.
> 
> Wenn ich in die Türkei fahre und dort ne Kirche hinbaue werd ich mindestens in 2 Tagen erschossen


Das widerspricht sich jetzt aber.


----------



## Wendigo (14. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> So langsam könnte ich bei so einer Unwissenheit echt kotzen! Hättest du dir wenigstens mal die Mühe gemacht, die vorherigen Seiten des Threads zu lesen.
> 
> *ES GIBT IN DER TÜRKEI EIN PAAR HUNDERT KIRCHEN!*
> 
> Wenn du es mir nicht glaubst, mach dich bei Wikipedia oder so schlau...



Geben und bauen dürfen sind für mich zwei Paar Schuhe..


----------



## Riot_deluxe (14. Juli 2010)

Och ja, das wird Fl_o aber definitiv nicht mit seiner Aussage gemeint haben. Geschweige denn, dass man dann in 2 Tagen erschossen wird. Und in Deutschland kann man auch nicht einfach so was ohne Genehmigung bauen.

Es gibt leider einige rückständige Staaten auf der Welt, in denen fundamentalistische Moslems regieren und Frauen, "Ungläubige" und Homosexuelle darunter extrem leiden müssen. Die Türkei gehört aber sicher nicht dazu. Deswegen finde ich es einfach beschränkt, wenn immer wieder die Türkei als Gegenbeispiel in Diskussionen herhalten muss.


----------



## JePe (14. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie *du* das definierst oder so für dich hinbiegst, dass es deinem ideologischen Konzept entspricht, ist dabei vollkommen irrelevant.



Was ich wie definiere ist im Gegenteil ausschlaggebend fuer die Bildung meiner freien Meinung (die nach meiner Erinnerung auch ein recht hoch bewertetes Gut in dieser Republik ist). Den ideologisch diktierten Tunnelblick ueberlasse ich gerne anderen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Verbietet man einen Teil des Gebäudes, steht man automatisch mit Art. 4 Abs. 2 GG auf Kriegsfuß, da die Ausübung des Glaubens im allgemein üblichen Rahmen nicht mehr uneingeschränkt und störungsfrei möglich ist, auch wenn sich Minarette architektonisch erst vor ca. 1.300 Jahren durchgesetzt haben.



Die einzig zwingende bauliche Vorschrift fuer eine Moschee ist die Ausrichtung nach Mekka. Weitere von Islamwissenschaftlern anerkannte Vorschriften gibt es nicht, das Ammenmaerchen von der grundgesetzwidrigen Behinderung der Religionsausuebung damit hinfaellig - WIKIPEDIA hin oder her. Islamwissenschaftler wuerden Dir ergaenzend bestaetigen, dass Minarette erst spaeter -ca. im 8. Jahrhundert- zu Moscheen hinzugekommen sind und nicht nur als "Wachtuerme" dienten, sondern auch die Praesenz des Islam in erobertem Gebiet angezeigt haben.

Die wenigsten Minarette hierzulande werden uebrigens in der von Dir vermuteten Weise -naemlich um zum Gebet zu rufen- verwendet. Warum beharrt man dann auf ihnen? Think twice.

Und selbst bei WIKIPEDIA haettest Du nachlesen koennen, dass eine Moschee eben mitnichten ein ausschliesslicher Gebetsort, sondern eben auch Ort der "politischen, rechtlichen und lebenspraktischen Wertevermittlung im Sinne des Islams sowie ein sozialer Treffpunkt" ist. Ebendies laesst einen kritischen Umgang mit Moscheen angebracht erscheinen und traegt in der Realitaet oft zur Zementierung von Parallelgeschaften bei: die Moschee als Ort, an dem sich die Familienvaeter treffen, waehrend die verschleierten Frauen sich daheim um Kind und Haushalt (zu) kuemmern (haben).



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie hier bereits mehrfach angedeutet wurde, hätte dieses Verbot den gleichen Charakter, als würde man Kirchtürme verbieten (Das Gebimmel kann man ja auch im Kirchenschiff abhalten).



Tja. Das ist ja genau der Punkt: sie bimmeln. Wollte man sie verbieten, wuerde man damit vermutlich tatsaechlich gegen die Religionsfreiheit verstossen. Aber da kann ich Dich beruhigen: ich sehe beim besten Willen keine Mehrheit in Deutschland fuer so einen unsinnigen Vorstoss.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Was ich wie definiere ist im Gegenteil ausschlaggebend fuer die Bildung meiner freien Meinung (die nach meiner Erinnerung auch ein recht hoch bewertetes Gut in dieser Republik ist). Den ideologisch diktierten Tunnelblick ueberlasse ich gerne anderen..


Dann erwarte aber nicht, dass andere (weil sie eben jenes Recht ebenso für sich in Anspruch nehmen) deine Meinung und Ansichten teilen und damit auch noch zu einem gleichen Schluss kommen. 
Naja, und der Tunnelblick war ja nun gerade in dem Zusammenhang eher ein Kniesteckschuss. 




JePe schrieb:


> Und selbst bei WIKIPEDIA haettest Du nachlesen koennen, dass eine Moschee eben mitnichten ein ausschliesslicher Gebetsort, sondern eben auch Ort der "politischen, rechtlichen und lebenspraktischen Wertevermittlung im Sinne des Islams sowie ein sozialer Treffpunkt" ist.


Und nun der Unterschied zu christlichen Kirchen oder buddhistischen Klöstern?




JePe schrieb:


> Tja. Das ist ja genau der Punkt: sie bimmeln. Wollte man sie verbieten, wuerde man damit vermutlich tatsaechlich gegen die Religionsfreiheit verstossen.


Doof nur, zumindest für deine Argumentation, dass die Minarette den selben Zweck haben (wie du selbst erst oben festgestellt hast und es eben auch bei Wiki steht). Nur eben nicht mit Geläut sondern mit Geschrei. Und genau deshalb zieht der Art. 4 (2) GG i.V.m. Art. 3 (1) und (3) GG dir die Butter von der Stulle...


----------



## frEnzy (14. Juli 2010)

Darf ich mal nach stichhaltigen Argumenten fragen, warum hier so viele gegen die Minaretten sind? Das ist mir nämlich noch nicht so ganz klar, nachdem ich hier das hier alles gelesen habe. Die meisten "Argumente" hier sind nicht viel mehr als "Ich mag das nicht und darum darf das nicht".


----------



## Lartens (14. Juli 2010)

Ohne den ganzen Thread gelesen zu haben, kann ich die Diskussion nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, da diese sicherlich genauso kontrovers diskutiert wurde in meinem persönlichen Umfeld.

Wir lassen Kirchen, Synagogen, diverse Gottes oder Sektenhäuser und was weiß ich für hässliche Museen oder sonstige öffentliche Gebäude bauen, was spricht das gegen Minarette bzw. eher Mosheen. Als Gebäude in einer deutschen Stadt würde es nicht wesentlich auffallen.

Ich denke es gibt wesentlich mehr Aufregung 
zur Lautstärke wenn der Ausrufer via Boxen seine Ansagen macht
zur Almosenspende -< setzten viele als Terrofinanzierung gleich
als Symbol für manche, dass doch viele Moslems in der geend wohnen -> unterschwellige Angst -> Terrorismus
Angst der eigenen Lebensqualität, wenn Moslems in der Nähe wohnen
Angst vor anderen religionen (seit Jahrhunderten aus Rom gepredigt) (ist im Islam aber auch nicht anders)
Angst um die eigene Kultur?

Interessiert es uns bsiher, wo Moslems bisher ihrer Relogion nachgehen? Ich glaube in irgendwelchen Hinterhöfen unter Ausschluss der Öffentlichkeit?

Ich glaube das Thema Minarette wird leider nur instrumentalisiert, um unter dem Deckmantel Minarette andere Themen populistisch  auszuschlachten. Eine sachliche und vor allem gemeinsame Diskussion wird selten bis gar nicht geführt oder sogar gewünscht.

Es ist kein Thema, was national gelöst werden kann oder gar diskutiert werden kann. Es funktioniert doch nur im Kleinen, dort wo Mosheen enstehen sollen. Dort müssen die Diskussionen stattfinden und lokale Brfindlichkeiten berücksichtigen.


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. Juli 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Darf ich mal nach stichhaltigen Argumenten fragen, warum hier so viele gegen die Minaretten sind? Das ist mir nämlich noch nicht so ganz klar, nachdem ich hier das hier alles gelesen habe. Die meisten "Argumente" hier sind nicht viel mehr als "Ich mag das nicht und darum darf das nicht".


So sieht es aus.
Für meine persönliche Meinung brauche ich keine stichhaltigen Argumente.
Da hier ja auch nach der eigenen Meinung gefragt wurde kann ich auch "JA" wählen und das mit "keinen Bock drauf" begründen.
Würde ich es mit meinen Worten begründen gibt es hier garantiert nur Ärger und nein, ich hebe in meiner Freizeit nicht den rechten Arm!


----------



## A3000T (14. Juli 2010)

> Für meine persönliche Meinung brauche ich keine stichhaltigen Argumente.


Nun ja, ich würde mir meine Meinung nicht ohne bilden wollen, aber das Leben ist so sicherlich einfacher.



> Da hier ja auch nach der eigenen Meinung gefragt wurde kann ich auch "JA" wählen und das mit "keinen Bock drauf" begründen.


Das kannst du natürlich, wirft aber ein jämmerliches Licht auf deine geistige Verfassung. Ob man das möchte, ist natürlich jedem selbst überlassen. 



> Würde ich es mit meinen Worten begründen gibt es hier garantiert nur Ärger und nein, ich hebe in meiner Freizeit nicht den rechten Arm!


Echt nicht? Ich schon. Dart spielen geht viel einfacher, wenn man sich die Pfeile nicht in den Fuß jagd (macht dann auch mehr Spaß) und das Geben von Handzeichen beim Fahrradfahren erleichtert einem die Teilnahme im Straßenverkehr enorm.


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2010)

Och, eigentlich hat Doc_Evil nicht so unrecht. Wenn einem was nicht gefällt, gefällt es einem eben nicht. Das läßt auch eigentlich noch keine Rückschlüsse auf irgendjemandes geistige Verfassung zu.

Ich kenne zum Beispiel durchaus Leute, die keinen Rosenkohl mögen, was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber die müssen sich deswegen doch auch nicht rechtfertigen. Noch weniger verlange ich von denen, daß sie mir was mit Rosenkohl kochen, wenn ich bei denen zum Essen eingeladen bin. Ich verfiele aber nie im Leben auf den Gedanken, die deswegen zu Deppen zu erklären.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Doof nur, zumindest für deine  Argumentation, dass die Minarette den selben Zweck haben (wie du selbst  erst oben festgestellt hast und es eben auch bei Wiki steht). Nur eben  nicht mit Geläut sondern mit Geschrei. Und genau deshalb zieht der Art. 4  (2) GG i.V.m. Art. 3 (1) und (3) GG dir die Butter von der  Stulle...



Nur doof, daß ihm das nicht im Geringsten "die Butter von der Stulle" zieht. In Art. 4 (2) GG geht es nämlich um etwas völlig anderes. Hier ist lediglich die "Hinderung der Teilnahme an kirchlichen Handlungen" unter Verbot gestellt. (vgl. http://grundrechteforum.de/2010/dokumente/bonner-kommentar/wernicke-kommentar-art-4-gg/ ) Das begründet aber noch keine irgendwie geartete Verpflichtung zur Schaffung von besonderen Räumen zu deren Ausübung.

Art. 3 GG bezieht sich, so wie ich das sehe, ohnehin nur auf sozial- bzw. arbeitsrechtliche Fragestellungen und sollte in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nicht einschlägig sein.


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Och, eigentlich hat Doc_Evil nicht so unrecht. Wenn einem was nicht gefällt, gefällt es einem eben nicht. Das läßt auch eigentlich noch keine Rückschlüsse auf irgendjemandes geistige Verfassung zu.
> 
> Ich kenne zum Beispiel durchaus Leute, die keinen Rosenkohl mögen, was ich überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann. Aber die müssen sich deswegen doch auch nicht rechtfertigen. Noch weniger verlange ich von denen, daß sie mir was mit Rosenkohl kochen, wenn ich bei denen zum Essen eingeladen bin. Ich verfiele aber nie im Leben auf den Gedanken, die deswegen zu Deppen zu erklären


Danke, aber da stehe ich drüber.
Wenn ich dann kurz an meiner geistigen Verfassung zweifel, schaue ich mir meine Lebenssituation und dessen Standard an.
Das bestätigt mir dann es mir geistig doch ziemlich gut geht und mein Job funktioniert.

Aber A3000T bekommt ein Argument! 
Ich habe nichts gegen Minarette, sind sind architektonisch sogar oft recht schöne Gebäude. Um es so einfach wie möglich zu sagen, ich mag das Verhalten vieler Menschen nicht die diesen Ort standardmäßig besuchen werden. Das wird sich alles aber auch dadurch geprägt haben das ich auf dem "Dorf" groß geworden bin und heute nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann wenn ich durch Innenstädte laufe.


----------



## Biosman (14. Juli 2010)

Wenn jemand in Deutschland Wohnen möchte muss er sich einfach anpassen.

In einem "Fremden" Land müsste ich mich auch anpassen! Niemand erfindet das Rad für mich neu. Das ist so und wird immer so bleiben.

2 - 3 Generationen nach dem Krieg traut sich hier immer noch keine irgendwas zu machen was evtl. Gegen so etwas wäre. Macht man den Mund auf ist man gleich ein "Nazi" also sind wir lieber alle ruhig und lassen es zu.

Ich bin gewiss kein "Nazi" und habe auch keine einstellung die in diese Richtung geht. Die meisten meiner Freunde sind welche mit Migrationshintergrund deshalb steht das ausserfrage.

Trotz allem geht das zu weit und ich kann die "Schweizer" Verstehen.

p.s ein Guter Freund von mir ist auch Schweizer und hat mir die sachlage genau erklärt.

Zusammen gefasst ist es so ähnlich wie mit meinem ersten Satz dem "Anpassen".


----------



## micha2 (14. Juli 2010)

Biosman schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in Deutschland Wohnen möchte muss er sich einfach anpassen.


 
genau! und deshalb gehen wir zu mc doof und fressen cheeseburger und hamburger. chillen mal ab wenn uns danach ist. und abends hauen wir uns ne tüte chips und ne coke zu wesley snipes coolen neuen actionfilm rein. 
das ist alles so typisch Urdeutsch

woher stammt eigentlich der name "internet"?
etwa vom netten inder?



Biosman schrieb:


> In einem "Fremden" Land müsste ich mich auch anpassen! Niemand erfindet das Rad für mich neu. Das ist so und wird immer so bleiben.


genau, deswegen gibt es so viele deutschstämmige siedlungen in diversen ländern. und weil wir uns in der welt so schön anpassen machen wir nen "New" vor den neuen ortsnamen.
und wenn ich da noch an den so spanisch angepassten ballermann denke.



Biosman schrieb:


> 2 - 3 Generationen nach dem Krieg traut sich hier immernoch keine irgendwas zu machen was evtl. Gegen so etwas wäre. Macht man den Mund auf ist man gleich ein "Nazi" also sind lieber alle ruhig und lassen es zu.


man kann doch heute beruhigt was sagen. man staunt aber nicht schlecht wieviele "2 - 3 Generationen nach dem Krieg" immer noch den alten vorurteilen nachlaufen.


Biosman schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss kein "Nazi" und habe auch keine einstellung die in diese Richtung geht. Die meisten meiner Freunde sind welche mit Migrationshintergrund deshalb steht das ausserfrage.


das deine einstellung nicht in diese richtung geht, kann man aus deinem post ganz gut rauslesen.
hast ja schließlich freunde mit migrationshintergrund, von denen du verlangst, das sie gefälligst bockwurst oder sauerkraut fressen sollen.
oder habe ich mit "anpassen" was falsch verstanden?



Biosman schrieb:


> Trotz allem geht das zu weit und ich kann die "Schweizer" Verstehen.
> 
> p.s ein Guter Freund von mir ist auch Schweizer und hat mir die sachlage genau erklärt.


aha, du kennst also die sachlage.


Biosman schrieb:


> Zusammen gefasst ist es so ähnlich wie mit meinem ersten Satz dem "Anpassen".


 
genau. immer schön anpassen. die sollen immer schön aufpassen, was die nachbarn über einen denken. schlimm nur, wenn man dabei garnicht mitbekommen, das die eigene tochter den nachbarsjungen heiratet. 

*so, jetzt mal den sarkasmus beiseite*.
ich konnte jetzt immer noch nicht erkennen, warum du gegen diese minarette bist. 
warum sollte ein deutscher der an allah glaubt keine moschee mit minarett bekommen?
anpassen muss sich doch ein deutscher in deutschland wohl nicht, oder?
oder bist du einer von denen, die moscheen dümmlicherweise mit burka, terror und radikalen islamismus in verbindung bringen, weil sie den eigentlichen islam garnicht kennen? einer mit angst vor dem fremden? vor dem was er nicht kennt?

überleg mal, warum hier einige deutsche mit islamischem glauben und migrationshintergrund nach deutschland gekommen sind. vielleicht flüchteten sie ja vor den radikalen islamisten um ihre relegion in einem relegionsfreiem staat friedlich ausleben zu können.
einfach mal logisch denken und mal wieder so typisch urdeutsch überlegen, warum einige mit familiennamen nicht müller, meier oder schmidt heißen. warum heißt mein urdeutscher nachbar petrikowski, balinski oder abraham?

in dem ganzen thread hier habe ich eigentlich nicht einen einzigen vernünftigen und nachvollziehbaren grund gefunden, warum es ein minarett in deutschland nicht geben soll.
da war die "lautstärke" oder das "parkproblem" ja noch das beste.

*haben wir deutsche noch nicht mitbekommen, das die welt immer weiter zusammenwächst? auch in deutschland!*


----------



## Wendigo (14. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> genau! und deshalb gehen wir zu mc doof und fressen cheeseburger und hamburger. chillen mal ab wenn uns danach ist. und abends hauen wir uns ne tüte chips und ne coke zu wesley snipes coolen neuen actionfilm rein.
> das ist alles so typisch Urdeutsch
> 
> woher stammt eigentlich der name "internet"?
> ...



Hier setzten manche Minarettverbot  gleich mit Islamhass. Nur weil man gegen den Bau von Minarette ist, heisst das doch nicht, dass man den glauben ablehnt.
Auch wenn die Welt weiter zusammenwächst und einem die ganze Zeit Toleranz vorgepredigt hat, muss man deswegen nicht aufgeben, wovon man überzeugt ist.


Man kann doch verstehen, dass die Menschen in 80 Jahre nicht unterm Halbmond leben wollen. Allerdings muss man auch zugeben, dass alleine durch die Geburtenrate dies gar nicht so unmöglich ist.

In Frankreich ist dies vielelicht schon in 40 Jahren so.

Quelle sind diverse Fernsehberichte.


----------



## Quicksylver (14. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> *so, jetzt mal den sarkasmus beiseite*.


MAN bist du witzig


> ich konnte jetzt immer noch nicht erkennen, warum du gegen diese minarette bist.
> warum sollte ein deutscher der an allah glaubt keine moschee mit minarett bekommen?
> anpassen muss sich doch ein deutscher in deutschland wohl nicht, oder?
> oder bist du einer von denen, die moscheen dümmlicherweise mit burka, terror und radikalen islamismus in verbindung bringen, weil sie den eigentlichen islam garnicht kennen? einer mit angst vor dem fremden? vor dem was er nicht kennt?


Hat der Islamismus etwa nichts mit dem Islam zu tun?



> überleg mal, warum hier einige deutsche mit islamischem glauben und migrationshintergrund nach deutschland gekommen sind. vielleicht flüchteten sie ja vor den radikalen islamisten um ihre relegion in einem relegionsfreiem staat friedlich ausleben zu können.


Das wird der Grund sein.
Deswegen versucht auch ein großteil der Verbände sich abzugrenzen von den ganz radikalen:
Zb. die DITIB, die größte muslimische Religionsgemeinschaft in Deutschland, ein Ableger der türkischen Religionsbehörde und damit direkt Recep Tayyip 
[ _Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir am  Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere  Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Gläubigen unsere Soldaten] _Erdogan unterstellt_.
_Noch etwas zur Ditib: 
*DITIB lehnt Euro-Islam ab*
Der Botschaftsrat und Vorsitzende der Türkisch-Islamischen Union der  Anstalt für Religion (DITIB), Sadi Arslan, hat im Gespräch mit der  HÜRRIYET einen Euro-Islam abgelehnt. „Die Quellen des Islams sind der  Koran und die Sunna des Propheten“

Leider will diese Vereinigung auch weiter kein Vertrauen bei mir wecken, wenn sie ihre Moscheen Kanuni Sultan Suleyman benennen.
[Für wen der Typ kein Begriff ist: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Süleyman_I. ]

Kommen wir zum 2. größten islamischen Verband in Deutschland:
Milli Görüs 
Ich kürz das ganze mal ab, da ich keine Zeit und Lust grad mehr hab...
So 
*Verbindungen zu  gewalttätigem Islamismus*

 Seit März 2009 wurde bekannt, dass die Münchner Staatsanwaltschaft  gegen den deutschen IGMG-Generalsekretär Ücüncü und weitere Funktionäre  islamischer Organisationen wegen des Verdachts auf Bildung einer  kriminellen Vereinigung ermittelt. Ihnen wird vorgeworfen, in  Deutschland auf illegalem Wege Geld zur Weiterleitung an militante  islamistische Gruppen wie Hamas gesammelt zu haben.

Oder: 
*Berlin.  Innenminister De Maizière hat den  Hamas-Spendenverein IHH verboten. Dadurch gerät auch die umstrittene  islamistische Organisation Milli Görüs (IGMG) unter Druck.*

Wie gesagt, die 2 größten islamischen Verbände in Deutschland.
Und jetzt komm mir hier keiner mit Angst vor dem Unbekannten oder so 

Alles und noch viel mehr hier ein paar Links zum nachlesen:

DITIB Türkisch-Islamische Union der Anstalt für Religion e.V.
Türkische Presse Europa 31.01 und 01.02.2010 ? Assimilation, Moscheekontrollen, Euro-Islam, Imamausbildung | Prozent, Moscheen, Kauder, Integration, Polat, Wenn, Könige, Schünemann, MILLIYET, Eltern | MiGAZIN
Islamismus: Spendenverein für Terrorgruppe verboten - Politik - DerWesten
Millî Görü? ? Wikipedia


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nur doof, daß ihm das nicht im Geringsten "die Butter von der Stulle" zieht. In Art. 4 (2) GG geht es nämlich um etwas völlig anderes. Hier ist lediglich die "Hinderung der Teilnahme an kirchlichen Handlungen" unter Verbot gestellt. (vgl. Wernicke Kommentar Art. 4 GG | Grundrechteforum ) Das begründet aber noch keine irgendwie geartete Verpflichtung zur Schaffung von besonderen Räumen zu deren Ausübung.
> 
> Art. 3 GG bezieht sich, so wie ich das sehe, ohnehin nur auf sozial- bzw. arbeitsrechtliche Fragestellungen und sollte in dieser Hinsicht überhaupt nicht einschlägig sein.



Erstens empfehle ich, Art. 3 (3) GG zu lesen.


> *Artikel 3*
> *(1)* ...
> 
> *(2)* ...
> ...


Art. 3 GG

Für einige der hier Schreibenden hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch noch Heimat, Rasse und Herkunft stark kennzeichnen müssen, aber so weit wollte ich dann doch nicht ausgreifen.

Zweitens hat der Kommentator in seiner Betrachtung den  WRV Art. 137  zwar bedacht, jedoch namentlich nicht aufgeführt, was wahrscheinlich bei dir für etwas Verwirrung sorgte:



			
				deiner Quelle schrieb:
			
		

> stellte der Ausschuß dann in Abs. II nicht nur den Zwang, *sondern auch die Hinderung der Teilnahme an kirchlichen Handlungen u. ä. unter Verbot*, fügte dem Abs. I noch eine Bestimmung über die Gewährleistung des “Rechts der Vereinigung zu Religions- und Weltanschauungsgemeinschaften” an



Gemeint ist aber das Gleiche, was ich bereits schrieb.




Quicksylver schrieb:


> .....
> Hat der Islamismus etwa nichts mit dem Islam zu tun?



Haben militante und radikale christliche Splittergruppen etwas mit Christentum zu tun? Nur weil es den negativ behafteten Begriff des Christismus nicht gibt, heißt das nicht, dass es die selben negativen Auswüchse wie bei fast allen anderen Religionen nicht geben würde. 
Willst du deswegen Kirchtürme verbieten?



Wendigo schrieb:


> ....
> Man kann doch verstehen, dass die Menschen in 80 Jahre nicht unterm Halbmond leben wollen.
> .....



Würden sie das denn? Kann es sein, dass hier eine übertriebene Fremdenangst zu ebenso übertriebenen Abwehrreaktionen führt?


----------



## Quicksylver (14. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Haben militante und radikale christliche Splittergruppen etwas mit Christentum zu tun? Nur weil es den negativ behafteten Begriff des Christismus nicht gibt, heißt das nicht, dass es die selben negativen Auswüchse wie bei fast allen anderen Religionen nicht geben würde.
> Willst du deswegen Kirchtürme verbieten?



Vermutlich haben sie das. 
Nur fällt mir max. 1 ein.
Türme interessieren mich aber eigentlich nicht, höchstens architektonisch.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (14. Juli 2010)

Quicksylver schrieb:


> Vermutlich haben sie das.
> Nur fällt mir max. 1 ein.
> Türme interessieren mich aber eigentlich nicht, höchstens architektonisch.



@ Quicksylver:

Christlicher Fundamentalismus ? Wikipedia

Mal was Grundlegendes zum Thema Glaubens-Fundamental*ismus* in Islam und Christentum (wenn mir persönlich auch wiederum etwas zu einseitig betrachtet, was aber an den Erstellern liegen mag):

http://www.zentrum-oekumene-ekhn.de...exte/Archiv/Arbeitshilfe_Fundamentalismus.pdf
(Besonderes Augenmerk bitte hier auf Punkt 9.2. ff verwenden)

Militante Auswüchse, wie bspw. in den USA (Hutaree: Geplanter Anschlag in den USA - Bomben gegen den Teufel - Politik - sueddeutsche.de) oder Nordirland (Ulster Unionist Party: Kirchen in Nordirland müssen Frieden schließen, 09.04.2007 (Friedensratschlag)) sind uns ja hier in Deutschland bisher (zumindest öffentlichkeitswirksam) erspart geblieben. Aber selbst unsere schweizer Nachbarn haben so ihre Probleme mit Militanz christlicher Splittergruppen: Christliche Gotteskrieger proben den Guerillakrieg - Schweiz: Standard - tagesanzeiger.ch

Du hast also auch mit nein gestimmt, weil dich Türme nur architektonisch interessieren?
Find ich gut.


----------



## Icejester (14. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Erstens empfehle ich, Art. 3 (3) GG zu lesen.



Vielen Dank. Ich kenne ihn. Ich muß dafür nicht einmal das Internet bemühen. Ich habe das GG sogar in Druckfassung.  Und das, was Du hier in diesem Zusammenhang unter Benachteiligung oder Bevorzugung verstehst, hat nichts mit dem zu tun, was dort gemeint ist.

Zum Beleg:


> Das _Diskriminierungsverbot_ beschreibt das in Deutschland  mehrfach gesetzlich geregelte Verbot,  gegenüber anderen Personen oder Einrichtungen ein diese  benachteiligendes Verhalten auszuüben, ohne dass dafür ein sachlicher  Grund vorliegt. Im bundesdeutschen Recht werden (soziale)  Diskriminierung, Ungleichbehandlung und Differenzierung zum Teil synonym  gebraucht[12].
> Im Kern wird dieses Gebot aus Art. 3  des Grundgesetzes  abgeleitet und gilt für Staatshandeln. Ausgehend davon ist zwar jede  staatliche Diskriminierung verboten, sofern  Abwehrrechte betroffen sind, _nicht_ aber jede private. Das  Bundesarbeitsgericht hatte in seiner Rechtsprechung schon seit je her  die Grundrechtsnormen im _Verhältnis Arbeitgeber-Arbeitnehmer_ unmittelbar  angewandt.
> Diskriminierungsverbot


Wir sehen also, Art. 3 GG schützt den Bürger im Verhältnis Staat-Bürger vor Ungleichbehandlung. Das bedeutet zum Beispiel auf religiöser Ebene, der Christ darf nicht zu einer niedrigeren Geldbuße für irgendwas verurteilt werden als jeder beliebige Andersgläubige. Genausowenig darf der eine in dem Fall anders als der andere beurteilt werden, wenn er blonde oder schwarze Haare hat.
Ebensowenig dürfen ausnahmsweise hier Arbeitgeber ihre Arbeitnehmer auf solcher Grundlage anders behandeln. Alle anderen Privatpersonen dürfen das allerdings in der Regel schon.

Auch hier Religionsfreiheit in Deutschland findet sich erstaunlicherweise überhaupt kein Hinweis auf Art. 3 GG.

Wie Du jetzt klar sehen kannst, möchtest Du in Art. 3 GG offenbar mehr sehen, als drinsteckt. Das ist Dir natürlich unbenommen, nur wird es dadurch eben nicht richtiger.



> Zweitens hat der Kommentator in seiner Betrachtung den  WRV Art. 137  zwar bedacht, jedoch namentlich nicht aufgeführt, was wahrscheinlich bei dir für etwas Verwirrung sorgte:


1.) Gratulation, daß Du weißt, was der Kommentator so alles bedenkt und was nicht.

2.) WRV Art. 137 mit den vorliegenden Fragen überhaupt gar nichts zu tun. Dies wäre auch in einer Diskussion um ein Recht auf Religionsfreiheit, die sich jetzt plötzlich durch allerlei Spirenzien äußert, die durch Art. 3 GG angeblich geschützt werden sollen, eher sinnfrei. Denn:



> Daneben gewährt das Grundgesetz noch weitere subjektive öffentliche  Rechte, etwa die kommunale Selbstverwaltungsgarantie (Art. 28  Abs. 2 S. 1 GG) und das kirchliche Selbstbestimmungsrecht (Art. 137  Abs. 3 der Weimarer  Reichsverfassung in Verbindung mit Art. 140  GG). Dabei handelt es sich aber weder um Grundrechte (mangels Stellung  im Grundrechtsteil) noch um grundrechtsgleiche Rechte (mangels Erwähnung  in Art. 93 Abs. 1 Nr. 4a GG).
> Grundrechte (Deutschland)


WRV Art. 137 bezieht sich ja auch auf die Stellung der organisierten Religionsgemeinschaften, nicht die Rechte der einzelnen Gläubigen.



> Gemeint ist aber das Gleiche, was ich bereits schrieb.


Ein Vereinigungsrecht wird doch auch nirgends in Frage gestellt. Es geht hier in diesem Thread um ein Minarettverbot. Das ist eine grundlegend andere Angelegenheit.


----------



## A3000T (14. Juli 2010)

Doc_Evil schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, aber da stehe ich drüber.
> Wenn ich dann kurz an meiner geistigen Verfassung zweifel, schaue ich mir meine Lebenssituation und dessen Standard an.
> Das bestätigt mir dann es mir geistig doch ziemlich gut geht und mein Job funktioniert.


Wenn du wüsstest, wie viele Menschen diesem Irrglauben anheim fallen. 



> Aber A3000T bekommt ein Argument!
> Ich habe nichts gegen Minarette, sind sind architektonisch sogar oft recht schöne Gebäude. Um es so einfach wie möglich zu sagen, ich mag das Verhalten vieler Menschen nicht die diesen Ort standardmäßig besuchen werden. Das wird sich alles aber auch dadurch geprägt haben das ich auf dem "Dorf" groß geworden bin und heute nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann wenn ich durch Innenstädte laufe.


Nun ja, ich mag auch das Verhalten von Menschen nicht, die regelmäßig in die Kirche gehen oder dort arbeiten. Sind schließlich alles pädophile Prügelpfaffen.  

Davon ganz abgesehen. Was würde sich an den Leuten denn ändern, wenn es keine Minarette gäbe? Meinst du, sie würden dann in Sauerkraut und Bratwurst mampfende Musterdeutsche verwandeln? Wer weiß, vielleich würde sogar die Haut blasser und das Haar blonder? Desweiteren gibt es auch Deutsche ohne Migrationshintergrund die zum Islam gehören. Schüttelst du da auch den Kopf, weil man ihnen die Religion schließlich an der Nasenspitze ansieht?


----------



## Doc_Evil (14. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Wenn du wüsstest, wie viele Menschen diesem Irrglauben anheim fallen.


Ja, glaube ich dir sogar. Kann aber mit voller geistiger Verfassung bestätigen das es nicht so ist! 



A3000T schrieb:


> Nun ja, ich mag auch das Verhalten von Menschen nicht, die regelmäßig in die Kirche gehen oder dort arbeiten. Sind schließlich alles pädophile Prügelpfaffen.
> 
> Davon ganz abgesehen. Was würde sich an den Leuten denn ändern, wenn es keine Minarette gäbe? Meinst du, sie würden dann in Sauerkraut und Bratwurst mampfende Musterdeutsche verwandeln? Wer weiß, vielleich würde sogar die Haut blasser und das Haar blonder? Desweiteren gibt es auch Deutsche ohne Migrationshintergrund die zum Islam gehören. Schüttelst du da auch den Kopf, weil man ihnen die Religion schließlich an der Nasenspitze ansieht?


Japp, mag ich auch nicht. Kirche und Relegion sind für mich zwei unterschiedliche Dinge. Ich brauche keine Kirche die mir sagt was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe (denen ich womögliche noch Geld von meinem schwer verdienten Gehalt gebe) um an Gott zu glauben!
Das sollte auch ohne eine Kirche zu schaffen sein.
Ich gehe nicht davon aus das sie "Musterdeutsche" werden.
Sauerkraut, Bratwurst, helle Haut und blonde Haare sind für dich deutsch?
Ich habe meine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft abgegeben weil ich hier geboren bin und hier lebe. Andere haben diese Staatsbürgerschaft ohne die Sprache zu sprechen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Völliges Versagen unserer Politik!
Wenn ich ins Ausland ziehe dann weil es dort anders ist als hier, sonst könnte ich ja auch bleiben.
Also verlange ich nicht das man es mir im Ausland so "gemütlich" macht wie "zuhause"!

So, ich geh jetzt schlafen und hoffe das du morgen wieder versucht mich unterschwellig zu beleidigen!


----------



## micha2 (14. Juli 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Hier setzten manche Minarettverbot gleich mit Islamhass. Nur weil man gegen den Bau von Minarette ist, heisst das doch nicht, dass man den glauben ablehnt.
> Auch wenn die Welt weiter zusammenwächst und einem die ganze Zeit Toleranz vorgepredigt hat, muss man deswegen nicht aufgeben, wovon man überzeugt ist.
> 
> 
> ...


von was bist du denn überzeugt?
ich toleriere die christen genauso wie die islamisten oder das judentum. warum auch nicht. 
es müssen nicht alle so leben wie ich, nur weil ich deren lebensstil nicht kenne.
und wenn ich hier in 80 jahren unterm halbmond wohne ist mir das relativ egal. solange die relegionsfreiheit weiter existiert. 
wenn der islam in einem wohlstandsland aktzeptiert wird, wirds auch ruhiger um die religionen(siehe christentum).



Quicksylver schrieb:


> MAN bist du witzig


LKW-fan?


Quicksylver schrieb:


> Hat der Islamismus etwa nichts mit dem Islam zu tun?


 
hat jemand etwas anderes behauptet? das ist sogar eigentlich fast das gleiche. islamismus steht für bestimmte auslegungen des islam. 
das kleine wort "radikal" verändert die sache eben ungemein.
ist eigentlich schon etwas peinlich deine frage.
passt nämlich irgendwie überhaupt nicht zu meiner aussage oder zeugt zumindest von unwissenheit.



Quicksylver schrieb:


> Das wird der Grund sein.
> Deswegen versucht auch ein großteil der Verbände sich abzugrenzen von den ganz radikalen:
> Zb. die DITIB, die größte muslimische Religionsgemeinschaft in Deutschland, ein Ableger der türkischen Religionsbehörde und damit direkt Recep Tayyip
> [ _Die Demokratie ist nur der Zug, auf den wir aufsteigen, bis wir am Ziel sind. Die Moscheen sind unsere Kasernen, die Minarette unsere Bajonette, die Kuppeln unsere Helme und die Gläubigen unsere Soldaten] _Erdogan unterstellt_._
> ...


hast du dir auch nur einmal gedanken gemacht, warum das in DE soweit gekommen ist?
solltest du mal dringend. 
die deutschen sollten vielleicht mal ihr vorurteile abwerfen und auf die leute zugehen, statt sie in eine ecke zu zwingen.
aber das tun wir ja gerne. 
erst die gastarbeiter ins land holen und wenn die arbeitsplätze knapp werden sind die gastarbeiter die schuldigen. ich lach mich über diese mentalität nur noch kaputt. naja, eigentlich ist´s aber wiederum traurig.


----------



## A3000T (14. Juli 2010)

> So, ich geh jetzt schlafen und hoffe das du morgen wieder versucht mich unterschwellig zu beleidigen!


Na gut, wenn du so lieb darum bittest. dann warte ich halt bis morgen damit.



> Ich gehe nicht davon aus das sie "Musterdeutsche" werden.
> Sauerkraut, Bratwurst, helle Haut und blonde Haare sind für dich deutsch?


Wenn die Bratwurst blonde Haare und das Sauerkraut ne helle Haut hat, warum nicht?



> Ich habe meine doppelte Staatsbürgerschaft abgegeben weil ich hier geboren bin und hier lebe. Andere haben diese Staatsbürgerschaft ohne die Sprache zu sprechen. Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Völliges Versagen unserer Politik!


Und wieder meine Frage: Was hat das mit einem Minarett zu tun?



> Wenn ich ins Ausland ziehe dann weil es dort anders ist als hier, sonst könnte ich ja auch bleiben.


Äh... klar. Nach dieser Logik sollten sich alle Christen zurück in die Vatikanstadt oder nach Jerusalem scheren, da der christliche Glaube hier schließlich nicht heimisch ist.


----------



## Wendigo (14. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Na gut, wenn du so lieb darum bittest. dann warte ich halt bis morgen damit.
> 
> 
> Wenn die Bratwurst blonde Haare und das Sauerkraut ne helle Haut hat, warum nicht?
> ...



Wie alt bist du eigentlich?


----------



## A3000T (15. Juli 2010)

Alt genug um Schwachsinn zu erkennen, wenn ich ihn lese.  Seltsam nur dass mir das hier so leicht und vor allem so oft gelingt...


----------



## sinthor4s (15. Juli 2010)

Um noch mal auf das Thema (ja Türme, Minarette und so (für alle die es vergessen haben)) zurückzukommen: 
Ein Verbot können wir nicht mit unserem Grundgesetz vereinbaren.

Vielmehr sollten sich alle Religionen (besonders in Hinsicht Ausübungslokalität)
weiterentwickeln. Es gibt auch moderne Kirchen ohne Türme und eine
Moschee muss doch nicht gleich wie aus dem 7. Jhd. aussehen wenn
sie sich eh nicht in die Umgebung einfügt ?! Für alle noch ausstehenden Bauten sollte man sich auf den Zweck von Gotteshäusern (aller Religionen)
besinnen und den Gläubigen eine Möglichkeit geben ihre Religion auszuüben...

Allerdings sollte man gerade in Großstädten rücksichtsvoll genug sein 
um bei dieser Ausübung niemanden zu (ver)stören.

Aber wie heißt es so (pseudo)schön?: "Das Leben im Konjunktiv könnte ein schönes Leben sein."


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ich kenne ihn. Ich muß dafür nicht einmal das Internet bemühen. Ich habe das GG sogar in Druckfassung.  .....


 
 
Entschuldige, dass ich hier nicht im Allgemeinen davon ausgehe, dass man gebundene Gesetze zu hause herumstehen hat. 
Überzeugend als Argument ist dein Einwurf allerdings weniger, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Leute massenhaft Bücher zu hause haben, die sie noch nie gelesen oder sich deren Inhalt noch nie erschlossen haben.

Sonst ist dir natürlich deine Rechtsauffassung unbenommen. Ich würde es da gern drauf ankommen lassen. Also meine Bitte an alle ob der Minarette empörten Mitmenschen:
Volksbegehren anstrengen -> Volksentscheid herbeiführen -> Gesetzgebungsverfahren und BVerfG-Entscheidungen abwarten. 

Ich freu mich drauf.


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Alt genug um Schwachsinn zu erkennen, wenn ich ihn lese.  Seltsam nur dass mir das hier so leicht und vor allem so oft gelingt...


Du bist lustig, ich mag dich! 
Ganz bestimmt wirst du noch mehr Schwachsinn lesen da du mich zB regelrecht dazu aufforderst. Andere Meinungen sind quasi Schwachsinn.
Nicht schlimm, musst du nicht aktzeptieren! 
Ich sehe hier Gebäude an denen "Islamische Denk*fabrik*" steht. 
Fließbandarbeit um den Islam einzutrichtern?


----------



## A3000T (15. Juli 2010)

> Du bist lustig, ich mag dich!


Mein Leben hat endlich wieder einen Sinn. 


> Ganz bestimmt wirst du noch mehr Schwachsinn lesen da du mich zB regelrecht dazu aufforderst. Andere Meinungen sind quasi Schwachsinn.


Meinungen können nicht Schwachsinnig sein, die Argumente mit denen man diese "begründet" schon.


> Ich sehe hier Gebäude an denen "Islamische Denkfabrik" steht.


Ein Besuch beim Optiker ist in diesem Fall dringenst anzuraten. 


> Fließbandarbeit um den Islam einzutrichtern?


Akkordarbeit ist mir zuwider.


----------



## Icejester (15. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Entschuldige, dass ich hier nicht im Allgemeinen davon ausgehe, dass man gebundene Gesetze zu hause herumstehen hat.
> Überzeugend als Argument ist dein Einwurf allerdings weniger, wenn man bedenkt, wie viele Leute massenhaft Bücher zu hause haben, die sie noch nie gelesen oder sich deren Inhalt noch nie erschlossen haben.



Macht ja nichts.


> Sonst ist dir natürlich deine Rechtsauffassung unbenommen. Ich würde es da gern drauf ankommen lassen. Also meine Bitte an alle ob der Minarette empörten Mitmenschen:
> Volksbegehren anstrengen -> Volksentscheid herbeiführen -> Gesetzgebungsverfahren und BVerfG-Entscheidungen abwarten.
> 
> Ich freu mich drauf.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dazu jemals kommen wird. Aber falls doch, und falls das bisherige Abstimmungsergebnis in diesem Forum als ungefähre Richtschnur für das Ergebnis eines etwaigen Volksentscheids herhalten kann, wäre der Ausgang relativ eindeutig. Danach würde es dann wirklich sehr spannend. Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Ein Besuch beim Optiker ist in diesem Fall dringenst anzuraten.


Öhm...wofür?
Als Logo eine angedeutete Moschee mit 2 Zahnrädern und der Name "Islamische Denkfabrik".

Vielleicht kann ich auch einfach nicht verstehen wie man einer Religion "hinterher laufen" kann! 
Die Menschen glauben an etwas ohne wirkliche Beweise. Sonst würde es wahrscheinlich "Wissen" und nicht "Glauben" heißen.
Ich persönlich habe eine Abneigung gegen den Islam und darf (da ich hier nach der eigenen Meinung gefragt werde) auch für ein Verbot stimmen.
Dafür brauchst du von mir keine Argumente. Du musst halt nur verstehen das es euch andere Meinungen auf deinem kleinen Planeten gibt! 
Ich versuche dir wenigstens meine Sicht zu erklären, aber du versuchst diese nur ins lächerliche zu ziehen. Das ist nicht weiter schlimm, zeigt mir halt nur...weiter darf ich nicht sonst gibts wieder Punkte schätze ich und soweit wirst du mich nicht bekommen. Auch wenn du es die ganze Zeit darauf anlegst 



Icejester schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob es dazu jemals kommen wird. Aber falls  doch, und falls das bisherige Abstimmungsergebnis in diesem Forum als  ungefähre Richtschnur für das Ergebnis eines etwaigen Volksentscheids  herhalten kann, wäre der Ausgang relativ eindeutig. Danach würde es dann  wirklich sehr spannend. Da gebe ich Dir uneingeschränkt recht.


Wird es nicht und es würde das so super funktionierende  Multi-Kulti-Weltbild einiger zerstören und zeigen das unsere Politik  große Fehler in Sachen Integration macht!


----------



## Pumpi (15. Juli 2010)

Religion macht heutzutage mehr Probleme als es Nutzen bringt. Also weg damit, complett zumindest aus dem öffentlichen Bereich. Selbstverständlich sind damit alle Religionen gemeint.

Letzten Endes ist auch die Evangelische Kirche nur eine Sekte, die auch noch vom Staat unterstützt wird (Geldeintreiber).

Hochachtungsvoll Pumpi


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. Juli 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Religion macht heutzutage mehr Probleme als es Nutzen bringt. Also weg damit, complett zumindest aus dem öffentlichen Bereich. Selbstverständlich sind damit alle Religionen gemeint.
> 
> Letzten Endes ist auch die Evangelische Kirche nur eine Sekte, die auch noch vom Staat unterstützt wird (Geldeintreiber).
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll Pumpi



Na super Idee, wie sollen "wir" denn dann noch Kriege führen.
Die hätten ja nachher keinen Sinn mehr! 

(ironie)


----------



## Wendigo (15. Juli 2010)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Öhm...wofür?
> Als Logo eine angedeutete Moschee mit 2 Zahnrädern und der Name "Islamische Denkfabrik".
> 
> Vielleicht kann ich auch einfach nicht verstehen wie man einer Religion "hinterher laufen" kann!
> ...




Ich denke nicht, dass die Politikier nur bei der Integration versagt haben, sondern gänzlich bei der Einwanderungspolitik.
Ich denke einfach, dass D diesem "Sturm" nicht angewachsen ist/war.

Ich habe auch nichts gegen einen Intelligenztest für Ausländer.


----------



## A3000T (15. Juli 2010)

> Religion macht heutzutage mehr Probleme als es Nutzen bringt. Also weg damit, complett zumindest aus dem öffentlichen Bereich. Selbstverständlich sind damit alle Religionen gemeint.
> 
> Letzten Endes ist auch die Evangelische Kirche nur eine Sekte, die auch noch vom Staat unterstützt wird (Geldeintreiber).
> 
> Hochachtungsvoll Pumpi


Auch wenn ich streng orthodoxer Atheist bin, so kann ich dem doch nicht zustimmen. Oder meinst du, Islamisten bomben sich nicht mehr ins Himmelreich und Christen vergewaltigen keine Kinder mehr, nur weil es keine Kirchen mehr gäbe? Und was ist mit Leuten, denen Religion wirklich sowas wie Halt gibt und die (wie vor allem ältere Menschen) gerne in die Kirche, Moschee oder Synagoge rennen.

Auch die Sache mit dem staatlichen Geldeintreiber stimmt so nicht. Schließlich wird keiner gezwungen Kirchensteuer zu zahlen, kannst aus der Kirche ja austreten. Es zahlen also nur die, welche zahlen wollen. Und es wird auch nicht nur die evangelische Kirche unterstützt, sondern auch die komplett weggetretenen der Katholiken.

Was mich aber nochmal die zarte Frage in den Raum werfen lässt: Was hat das alles mit Minaretten zu tun?



> Ich habe auch nichts gegen einen Intelligenztest für Ausländer.


Bei solchen Kommentaren sollte man schon froh darüber sein, das es keinen für Deutsche gibt.


----------



## Wendigo (15. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich streng orthodoxer Atheist bin, so kann ich dem doch nicht zustimmen. Oder meinst du, Islamisten bomben sich nicht mehr ins Himmelreich und Christen vergewaltigen keine Kinder mehr, nur weil es keine Kirchen mehr gäbe? Und was ist mit Leuten, denen Religion wirklich sowas wie Halt gibt und die (wie vor allem ältere Menschen) gerne in die Kirche, Moschee oder Synagoge rennen.
> 
> Auch die Sache mit dem staatlichen Geldeintreiber stimmt so nicht. Schließlich wird keiner gezwungen Kirchensteuer zu zahlen, kannst aus der Kirche ja austreten. Es zahlen also nur die, welche zahlen wollen. Und es wird auch nicht nur die evangelische Kirche unterstützt, sondern auch die komplett weggetretenen der Katholiken.
> 
> ...



Ich denke, du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie. Für dich gibt es nur deinen Atheismus und keine arabische Freundin mit der deutschen Mutter


Wie du zum Teil auf Beiträge eingehst, die nicht im Konsens zu deiner Meinung stehen...

Nimmst du dich selber ernst?


----------



## A3000T (15. Juli 2010)

> Ich denke, du hast nicht wirklich Ahnung von der Materie. Für dich gibt es nur deinen Atheismus und keine arabische Freundin mit der deutschen Mutter


Verdammt, jetzt hast du mich erwischt...   



> Wie du zum Teil auf Beiträge eingehst, die nicht im Konsens zu deiner Meinung stehen...


Nur wenn sich der Autor dieser Meinung mit dieser (bzw. deren Begründung) selbst blamiert und den Schluss nahelegt, er sei a) alkoholisiert, b) statt geistig eher anders begabt oder c) strunzdumm. Selten hatte jemand ein Privileg, dass ich alle drei Vermutungen gleichzeitig anstellte, aber gerade eben kam mir das in den Sinn. Warum nur, warum nur...



> Nimmst du dich selber ernst?


Es heißt selbst, mein urdeutscher, paranoider "Freund" und ja, meist schon. Fällt mir auch gar nicht schwer, zumindest nicht bei dem geistigen Dünnschiss den ich hier sonst so lese.


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> [...]Fällt mir auch gar nicht schwer, zumindest nicht bei dem geistigen Dünnschiss den ich hier sonst so lese.


Dann blende deine Posts doch einfach aus.


----------



## A3000T (15. Juli 2010)

Dann hätte ich ja nur noch den Schwachsinn manch anderer hier zu lesen und nee, das würde mir den Glauben an die geistige Überlegenheit des Menschen nehmen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (15. Juli 2010)

@ bashbirnen:
Is warm heut ... Hitze macht aggro ... wa?! 

@ Icejester:
Du und Doc glauben also nicht, dass "es so weit kommt"?  Also kein Volksentscheid? Und das trotz der überragenden Unterstützung? 

Wichtig scheint die Thematik ja schon, immerhin haben wir ´nen Ultra-Thread und ich schätze die Begeisterung in Großteilen der Bevölkerung zu diesem Verbotsgegenstand bei mindestens 70 - 80 % ...

Hmmm ... nur zu faul für Direktdemokratie oder sicher, dass man damit hinten runter fällt? Ich denke eher Punkt 2, sonst hätten unsere Populisten in den Regierungsparteien schon etwas entsprechendes angeschubst. Der Weg zum Volksentscheid besteht ja auch.


----------



## Bruce112 (15. Juli 2010)

Eine Moschee ohne Minarett ist kein richtiger Moschee ,

Ein Kirsche ohne Glocken + Turm ist das selbe oder nicht ,


ausserdem was sollte den überhaupt passieren wenn ne Moschee ne Minarrett hätte .

die Politiker sagen zwar ja das würde den optik von der Stadt benachteiliegen ,
die haupstache ist doch das die angst haben das aus Deutschland mal ne Islamische land wird .

Komisch wiso wird nicht auf den Juden so rumgehackt hab noch nie gehört das mal den Juden irgendwas verboten wurde oder gasagt wird das geht nicht .

für schlechte nachrichten ist sowiso der Axel Springer Verlag ,da

Die Juden tragen doch auch so ne Mütze wiso wird darüber nicht im Fernsehen Talk show diskutiert ,

Aber über Kopftücher schon ,

Eins muß ich noch sagen zb mit den ganz Körper schleier was die frauen Tragen wo man die Augen nur sehen kann .

das passt mir auch nicht in welchen zeiten leben wir ,ich lach darüber weg und sage hey ne Ninja Frau ,der wahrschinlich zuviel Ninja filme geschaut hatt .


----------



## Doc_Evil (15. Juli 2010)

@Fanator
Richtig, ich denke nicht das es zu einem Volksentscheid kommt.
Nachher will das Volk noch in anderen Belangen einen Volksentscheid und unsere Politiker fallen auf die Nase.
Die Butter lassen die sich nicht so einfach vom Brot nehmen!
Ich bin eindeutig FÜR einen Abstimmung das Volkes und nicht nur eine kleine Demokratie alle 4 Jahre.



> ich schätze die Begeisterung in Großteilen der Bevölkerung zu diesem  Verbotsgegenstand bei mindestens 70 - 80 %


Für oder gegen ein Verbot?

@Bruce
Juden fallen einfach weitaus weniger negativ auf! 
In Frankreich zB gibt es das Burka-Verbot schon. Trägt man trotzdem eine gibts Strafe. Zwingt man als Mann eine Frau sogar eine Burka in der Öffentlichkeit zu tragen, wird es richtig teuer!


----------



## Icejester (15. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> @ bashbirnen:
> Is warm heut ... Hitze macht aggro ... wa?!



Mich macht sie ja eher träge. 


> @ Icejester:
> Du und Doc glauben also nicht, dass "es so weit kommt"?  Also kein Volksentscheid? Und das trotz der überragenden Unterstützung?
> 
> Wichtig scheint die Thematik ja schon, immerhin haben wir ´nen Ultra-Thread und ich schätze die Begeisterung in Großteilen der Bevölkerung zu diesem Verbotsgegenstand bei mindestens 70 - 80 % ...
> ...


Klar ist die Thematik wichtig und sie bewegt auch viele Menschen. Das Problem ist, daß sie so gar nicht in das aktuelle Klima der Political Correctness passen will. Wenn man Gedanken in diese Richtung äußert, kommt ganz schnell einer und schwingt die Nazi-Keule. Die sollte zwar in der Regel in diesen Fällen ins Leere laufen, weil die Beweggründe, um für ein Minarettverbot zu sein, wenig mit nationalsozialistischem Gedankengut zu tun haben, aber das interessiert ja diejenigen, die in diesem Land die moralische Lufthoheit für sich beanspruchen, nur ganz am Rande.

An diesem Punkt kommt mal wieder die (von mir sonst nur sehr ungern ins Feld geführte) Divergenz der öffentlichen und der veröffentlichten Meinung ins Spiel. Welches Medium traut sich denn mal, solche Themen von einer andere Warte als lediglich der der Berufsbetroffenen anzusprechen? Keins. Lediglich Broder lehnt sich da vielleicht mal ausreichend weit aus dem Fenster, weil der es sich aus mir unbekannten Gründen offenbar leisten kann. Alle anderen, die sowas tun, sind schon aus viel nichtigerem Anlaß mundtot gemacht worden. Das will, übrigens meines Erachtens sehr verständlicherweise, so gut wie niemand riskieren.

In unseren Regierungsparteien gibt es übrigens keine Populisten. Die Linke ist zwar mittlerweile im Landtag, aber gottlob nicht an der Regierung beteiligt.

Daß man allerdings mit so einem Volksentscheid anfänglich hinten rüberfällt, glaube ich nicht. Es müßte sich halt nur eine ansonsten tadellos beleumundete Person mit sowas nach vorne wagen. 



Bruce112 schrieb:


> Komisch wiso wird nicht auf den Juden so rumgehackt hab noch nie gehört das mal den Juden irgendwas verboten wurde oder gasagt wird das geht nicht.
> 
> Die Juden tragen doch auch so ne Mütze wiso wird darüber nicht im Fernsehen Talk show diskutiert ,
> 
> Aber über Kopftücher schon ,



Warum auch? Ich habe in meinem Leben schon mehrere Juden kennengelernt. Das waren immer so dermaßen angepaßte, weltoffene und einfach nur normale Menschen, daß jeglicher Unmut gegenüber ihnen oder ihrer Religion einfach nur hochgradig seltsam wäre. Klar, auch in dieser Glaubensgemeinschaft gibt es Leute, die enorm einen an der Waffel haben, aber wo gibt es die nicht?
Allerdings könnte sich auch in dieser Hinsicht die Stimmung sicherlich drehen, wenn es plötzlich eine Invasion Ultraorthodoxer gäbe. Aber da diese Richtung nunmal ganz extrem mit Israel/Palästina verbunden ist und für die ein Leben woanders auf der Welt schon aus religiösen Gründen eigentlich nicht in Frage kommt, wird das wohl kaum passieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2010)

JePe schrieb:


> Und Fakt ist auch, dass das Zitat fatalerweise zur Realitaet passt (die Fortpflanzungsrate von Personen mit entsprechendem Migrationshintergrund ist nachpruefbar hoeher als von Nativen). Letzteres finde ich auch ungleich interessanter als das Zitat selbst.



Fakt ist, dass du aus dieser zitierten Realität (deren Ausmaß und Kausalität imho fragwürdig ist, Stichwort: Kinderzahl in Relation zum Wohlstand) eine Absicht kreirt hast, eine -wenn ich deine anderen Aussagen als Wertmaßstab nehme- böswillige dazu.




Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Religion: Religion ? Wikipedia
> 
> Kirche: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kirche_(Organisation)
> 
> ...



Ich häts nicht besser sagen können 




JePe schrieb:


> Was ich wie definiere ist im Gegenteil ausschlaggebend fuer die Bildung meiner freien Meinung (die nach meiner Erinnerung auch ein recht hoch bewertetes Gut in dieser Republik ist).



Beachte bitte, dass wir uns nicht im Thread "JePes Meinung" befinden und Dinge, die ausschließlich für diese Bedeutung haben, deswegen keine gewichtigen Argumente in dieser Diskussion darstellen.



> Die einzig zwingende bauliche Vorschrift fuer eine Moschee ist die Ausrichtung nach Mekka.



Genaugenommmen nicht mal das. Die Moschee kann liegen, wie sie will, der Gebetsraum sollte ausgerichtet sein. Aber wirklich nötig ist nur eine Markierung. (man denke an diverse Kirchen, die zu Moscheen umfunktioniert wurden)



> die Moschee als Ort, an dem sich die Familienvaeter treffen, waehrend die verschleierten Frauen sich daheim um Kind und Haushalt (zu) kuemmern (haben).



Dafür sind diverse gastronomische Einrichtungen eher noch besser geeignet.




Icejester schrieb:


> Och, eigentlich hat Doc_Evil nicht so unrecht. Wenn einem was nicht gefällt, gefällt es einem eben nicht. Das läßt auch eigentlich noch keine Rückschlüsse auf irgendjemandes geistige Verfassung zu.



Interessant ist aber der Schritt von "es gefällt mir nicht" zu "es soll allen verboten werden, d.h. die Stellung eigener Interessen -und seien sie noch so schwach- über die Bedürfnisse aller anderen.




Wendigo schrieb:


> Hier setzten manche Minarettverbot  gleich mit Islamhass. Nur weil man gegen den Bau von Minarette ist, heisst das doch nicht, dass man den glauben ablehnt.



Nunja - im Laufe des Diskussion hat noch niemand glaubhaft einen anderen Grund nennen können. "Lärmbelästigung" scheitert daran, dass sich die Leute gegen Minarette (die es ohne Imamruf gibt) und nicht gegen Imamrufe (die es ohne Minarett gibt) aussprechen, "Aussehen" scheitert daran, dass es kein einheitliches Aussehen für Minarette gibt, sondern sich die Bandbreite durchaus mit bei Kirchen oder anderen Turmbauten vorfindbaren Stilen überschneidet.
Bleibt -bis zum Nennen eines weiteren Grundes- die religiöse Komponente, d.h. man ist für das Verbot von Minaretten, weil man was gegen den Islam oder weil man was gegen Muslime hat.

(Genaugenommen warte ich bis auf weiteres auf eine Definition von "Minarett", die nicht Bezug auf die Religion nehmen muss)



> Auch wenn die Welt weiter zusammenwächst und einem die ganze Zeit Toleranz vorgepredigt hat, muss man deswegen nicht aufgeben, wovon man überzeugt ist.



Wovon ist man denn überzeugt? Davon, andere in ihren Grundrechten einschränken zu dürfen?





sinthor4s schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema (ja Türme, Minarette und so (für alle die es vergessen haben)) zurückzukommen:



Sehr gute Idee.
Ich erlaube mir, dieser im weiteren Verlauf ggf. Nachdruck zu verleihen.



> Es gibt auch moderne Kirchen ohne Türme und eine
> Moschee muss doch nicht gleich wie aus dem 7. Jhd. aussehen wenn
> sie sich eh nicht in die Umgebung einfügt ?!



Es gibt diverse modern designte Moscheen weltweit und entsprechende sollte sich über Bebauungspläne durchaus durchsetzen lassen, das hat wenig mit einem radikalen Minarettverbot zu tun.


----------



## Icejester (15. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber der Schritt von "es gefällt mir nicht" zu "es soll allen verboten werden, d.h. die Stellung eigener Interessen -und seien sie noch so schwach- über die Bedürfnisse aller anderen.



Das passiert aber permanent. Siehe zum Beispiel Rauchverbote, Tempo-30-Zonen, Nachtflugverbote, Killerspieldiskussion etc. Die Liste könnte fast endlos fortgesetzt werden.

Ich bin - als typischer Liberaler - eigentlich auch eher dafür, möglichst viel zu erlauben und nur so wenig wie wirklich absolut notwendig zu beschränken, aber wenn wir schon auf dem Trip sind, dann soll auch jeder mal mit seinen persönlichen Empfindsamkeiten zum Zug kommen können. Das ist nur fair.


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

Wisst ihr wir leben im Falschem Land. In einen streng islamistischen Land da haben dies echt einfacher da braucht keiner zu diskudieren. Warum ? Weil dort keiner ne Baugenehmigung für nen Clocken Turm geschweige den eine Kirche gibt.....


----------



## micha2 (15. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber der Schritt von "es gefällt mir nicht" zu "es soll allen verboten werden, d.h. die Stellung eigener Interessen -und seien sie noch so schwach- über die Bedürfnisse aller anderen.


 
 


Icejester schrieb:


> Das passiert aber permanent. Siehe zum Beispiel Rauchverbote, Tempo-30-Zonen, Nachtflugverbote, Killerspieldiskussion etc. Die Liste könnte fast endlos fortgesetzt werden.


na den kleinen unterschied solltest du aber zum rauchverbot erkennen, oder?
wieviele menschen sind letztes jahr durch minarette in deutschland ums leben gekommen? 


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Wisst ihr wir leben im Falschem Land. In einen streng islamistischen Land da haben dies echt einfacher da braucht keiner zu diskudieren. Warum ? Weil dort keiner ne Baugenehmigung für nen Clocken Turm geschweige den eine Kirche gibt.....


 
na dann -> auswandern. du scheinst ja auf totalitäre systeme zu stehen.
also, was willst du in einem demokratischem land was relegionsfreiheit zulässt.
auch hier reingeboren und sowas von unzufrieden?


----------



## Moritz2000 (15. Juli 2010)

Riot_deluxe schrieb:


> Hättest du dich mit dem Thema mal wirklich befasst, würdest du wissen, dass es in der Türkei über 100.000 Christen und hunderte Kirchen gibt. Der türkische Staat garantiert ebenfalls wie die BRD Religionsfreiheit. Ehrlichkeitshalber muss man auch sagen, dass es in der Türkei ab und zu Übergriffe von fundamentalistischen Moslems auf Christen gibt. Deiner Argumentation nach sollen wir Menschen in Deutschland nichts zu gestehen, was uns in ihren Herkunftsländern auch nicht zu gestanden wird? Wo unterscheidest du dich dann von einem fundamentalistischen Moslem hinsichtlich der Toleranz?
> 
> Ich persönlich finde jede Religion *******, jeder Mensch muss aber das Recht haben sie frei ausleben zu dürfen, solange er damit nicht andere Menschen belästigt und/oder Einfluss auf die Politik/Gesellschaft nimmt.
> 
> Minarette tun niemanden was. Ein Muezzin der davon runter schreit würde ich als Belästigung empfinden, genau so wie ich aktuell Kirchenglocken als Belästigung empfinde.



Ich habe mich mit dem Thema befasst, und über 100.000 Christen bei mehr als 70Mio Einwohnern? Soll das ein Witz sein?? In Deutschland leben (schätzungsweise - genau weiß das ja keiner) 2-3Mio Moslems bei etwas mehr als als 80Mio Einwohnern. Den Unterschied finde ich schon zieeemlich groß...

Dass der türkische Staat die Religionsfreiheit garantiert mag ja sein, das widerspricht aber nicht meiner Aussage, dass die Leute dort anderen Religionen ziemlich unaufgeschlossen sind.




> Deiner Argumentation nach sollen wir Menschen in Deutschland nichts zu  gestehen, was uns in ihren Herkunftsländern auch nicht zu gestanden  wird? Wo unterscheidest du dich dann von einem fundamentalistischen  Moslem hinsichtlich der Toleranz?



So habe ich das nicht im Entferntesten gesagt. Mir geht es nicht darum _"Wie du mir, so ich dir" - ich habe nichts gegen Synagogen/Moscheen etc, ich hätte auch nichts gegen diese Minarette, wenn da nicht der Muezzin 5(?) Mal am Tag runterschreien würde. Da mag man mit der Argumentation, Kirchen läuten auch, entgegnen. 
Ich finde aber, da man hier in Deutschland lebt, und hier einfach die stark überwiegende Religion das Christentum ist, gehört das mit dazu...

Und mal ganz allgemein: Wenn ich auswandern würde, würde ich in dem Land, in dem ich bin, nicht die Forderung stellen, dass sie mir dort eine Kirche hinbauen. Ich wandere aus - dann pass ich mich doch an das Land an. Das soll nicht heißen, dass zB ein Moslem in Deutschland zum Christentum konvertieren soll, aber dass er nicht erwarten soll, hier seine Religion in dem Umfang ausüben zu können, wie sie in dem Herkunftsland ausgeübt wird.

Warum empfindest du Kirchenglocken als Belästigung? Hat das rein zufällig etwas damit zu tun, dass du Religionen sche**e (ich vermute, das soll das Wort heißen) ?_


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> ich hätte auch nichts gegen diese Minarette, wenn da nicht der Muezzin 5(?) Mal am Tag runterschreien würde.



Wie bereits mehrfach geschrieben:
0mal ist das mögliche Minimum.



> Da mag man mit der Argumentation, Kirchen läuten auch, entgegnen.
> Ich finde aber, da man hier in Deutschland lebt, und hier einfach die stark überwiegende Religion das Christentum ist, gehört das mit dazu...



Die in Deutschland größte Gruppierung sind mitlerweile die Konfessionslosen. Also Ruhe 



> Und mal ganz allgemein: Wenn ich auswandern würde, würde ich in dem Land, in dem ich bin, nicht die Forderung stellen, dass sie mir dort eine Kirche hinbauen.



Der Vergleich hinkt.
Hier geht es zum (kleinen?) Teil um Leute, die ausgewandert sind und sich selbst ein Gotteshaus bauen wollen, zum (großen?) Teil um Leute, die nicht ausgewandert sind, sondern sich in ihrer Heimat ein Gotteshaus bauen wollen.

(Anm.: Kann gerade keine Statistik finden, die Muslime Migranten und nicht-Migranten unterscheidet. "Migrationshintergrund" scheint sich einzubürgern, umfasst aber auch Leute, die in Deutschland geboren wurden)



> Warum empfindest du Kirchenglocken als Belästigung?



Mein Antwort wäre:
"Weil sie mich wecken"


----------



## nyso (15. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Ich finde aber, da man hier in Deutschland lebt, und hier einfach die stark überwiegende Religion das Christentum ist, gehört das mit dazu...


Stark überwiegend Vielleicht vor 200 Jahren, heute sicher nicht mehr Heute gibts mehr Leute, die keinerlei Religion haben, wofür die Katholische Kirche vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit übrigens noch gemordet hat Welch grandiose Religion, das wir ihre Überbleibsel bis heute ertragen müssen



> Und mal ganz allgemein: Wenn ich auswandern würde, würde ich in dem Land, in dem ich bin, nicht die Forderung stellen, dass sie mir dort eine Kirche hinbauen.


Es gibt genug deutsche Städte in anderen Ländern, in denen niemand, wirklich niemand sich an das Gastland anpasst, sondern alle so leben wie in Dt. Da stellt sich die Frage, wieso die überhaupt ausgewandert sind. Geringere Steuern?



> Ich wandere aus - dann pass ich mich doch an das Land an. Das soll nicht heißen, dass zB ein Moslem in Deutschland zum Christentum konvertieren soll, aber dass er nicht erwarten soll, hier seine Religion in dem Umfang ausüben zu können, wie sie in dem Herkunftsland ausgeübt wird.


Selbst wenn ich in die Antarktis auswandern würde, auf meinem Schwarzbrot bestehe ich

Und warum sollte er nicht erwarten können, seine Religion in vollem Umfang auszuüben, wenn unser Grundgesetz doch eben das garantiert



> Warum empfindest du Kirchenglocken als Belästigung? Hat das rein zufällig etwas damit zu tun, dass du Religionen sche**e (ich vermute, das soll das Wort heißen) ?


Nö, hat was damit zu tun das ich nie ordentlich ausschlafen kann, weil diese bekloppten Glocken meine Kinder früh um 8.00 am Sonntag wecken Irgendwann sabotiere ich die blöden Dinger, mir stehts bis sonstwo


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (15. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> na dann -> auswandern. du scheinst ja auf totalitäre systeme zu stehen.
> also, was willst du in einem demokratischem land was relegionsfreiheit zulässt.
> auch hier reingeboren und sowas von unzufrieden?



Dann verstehst du die ironie nicht dahinter. Tipp less es dir mal morgen in ruhe durch und du wirst denn sinn und die ironie erkennen.

Und falls du fragst ich wurde in Deutschland Geboren und auch meine Eltern meine urgroßeltern meine ururur...
Auswander würde gerne ja das stimmt mir währe da Alaska oder Sibierien ganz lieb. Da es dort nicht so Warm ist.


----------



## Moritz2000 (16. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die in Deutschland größte Gruppierung sind mitlerweile die Konfessionslosen. Also Ruhe
> Mein Antwort wäre:
> "Weil sie mich wecken"



Ok, mag sein, dass es inzwischen mehr Konfessionslose gibt, ich gehöre auch dazu, aber die überwiegende Religion ist das Christentum, man kann konfessionslos doch nicht als Religion zählen. Also würde ich durchaus sagen, dass das Christentum die größte Religion ist.

Und das mit den Kirchenglocken...Na ja, mich wecken nichtmal 3Wecker gleichzeitig, da kann mir auch keine Kirchenglocke was.





nyso schrieb:


> Stark überwiegend Vielleicht vor  200 Jahren, heute sicher nicht mehr Heute  gibts mehr Leute, die keinerlei Religion haben, wofür die Katholische  Kirche vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit übrigens noch gemordet hat Welch  grandiose Religion, das wir ihre Überbleibsel bis heute ertragen müssen



Siehe Text weiter oben in dem Post.




> Es gibt genug deutsche Städte in anderen Ländern, in denen  niemand, wirklich niemand sich an das Gastland anpasst, sondern alle so  leben wie in Dt. Da stellt sich die Frage, wieso die überhaupt  ausgewandert sind. Geringere Steuern?


Ich glaube viele Leute wandern aus, weil sie denken, dass sie dort ein  neues Leben anfangen können bla bla, ein Großteil der Leute würde ich  mit dumm abstempeln.




> Selbst wenn ich in die Antarktis auswandern würde, auf meinem  Schwarzbrot bestehe ich


Wenn du in der Antarktis dein Schwarzbrot isst, hat das keinerlei  Auswirkungen auf irgendwen. (Das wäre nicht anders, wenn du ein  bevölkerungsreicheren Erdteil genommen hättest.) Von dem Schwarzbrot  nimmt ja niemand zur Kenntnis, so einen großen Turm mit Muezzin (oder  auch ohne) schon.




> Und warum sollte er nicht erwarten können, seine Religion in  vollem Umfang auszuüben, wenn unser Grundgesetz doch eben das garantiert


Das GG ist iwie aber auch nicht so deutlich.



			
				Artikel 4 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit  des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.
> (2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird  gewährleistet.


 

 Das letzte habe ich weggelassen, tut hier nichts zur Sache.  Aber die Frage ist, wie man 2. auslegt. "Ungestört" - das heißt egtl  nicht, dass dafür Minarette gebaut werden müssen, das heißt doch  lediglich, dass jeder seine Religion so ausüben kann, wie er möchte (ob  jetzt aber mit vorhanden und/oder nicht vorhandenen Dingen, kA!?)





> Nö, hat was damit zu tun das ich nie ordentlich ausschlafen kann,  weil diese bekloppten Glocken meine Kinder früh um 8.00 am Sonntag  wecken  Irgendwann sabotiere ich die blöden Dinger, mir stehts bis sonstwo


Wie schon oben geschrieben, mich wecken diese Teile nicht


----------



## Wendigo (16. Juli 2010)

nyso schrieb:


> Stark überwiegend Vielleicht vor 200 Jahren, heute sicher nicht mehr Heute gibts mehr Leute, die keinerlei Religion haben, wofür die Katholische Kirche vor gar nicht allzu langer Zeit übrigens noch gemordet hat Welch grandiose Religion, das wir ihre Überbleibsel bis heute ertragen müssen
> 
> Es gibt genug deutsche Städte in anderen Ländern, in denen niemand, wirklich niemand sich an das Gastland anpasst, sondern alle so leben wie in Dt. Da stellt sich die Frage, wieso die überhaupt ausgewandert sind. Geringere Steuern?
> 
> ...




Wann hat se denn gemordet? Mich würde das mal interessieren.

Ich wohne auch direkt neben ner Kirche und kann 1a schlafen. Ka woran das liegt.


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Wann hat se denn gemordet? Mich würde das mal interessieren.


Es soll ganz praktisch sein, wenn man zum Geschichtsunterricht erscheint



> Ich wohne auch direkt neben ner Kirche und kann 1a schlafen. Ka woran das liegt.



Meine beiden Wecker haben auch jeden morgen zu kämpfen, mich aus dem Bett zu werfen. Kindergeheule und Babyschreie wecken mich aber sofort, und die sind jedes Wochenende nunmal diesen blöden Glocken geschuldet


----------



## maGic (16. Juli 2010)

naja da in andere Welt uns nicht angenohmen. dann solle wir nicht Deppen speilen..damit basta!!

Und wir in deutschalnd haben genung Freiheit geben und nich unseren Kultur aktezipieren lassen-.-
Also ob Rupel ins Schulen und immer machen was der will.

Es wäre schön dass Welt-leute tolerant.

greüsse
maGic


----------



## micha2 (16. Juli 2010)

Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Dann verstehst du die ironie nicht dahinter. Tipp less es dir mal morgen in ruhe durch und du wirst denn sinn und die ironie erkennen.


na dann erklär mal deine ironie.
bin schon gespannt.


Nobody 2.0 schrieb:


> Und falls du fragst ich wurde in Deutschland Geboren und auch meine Eltern meine urgroßeltern meine ururur...
> Auswander würde gerne ja das stimmt mir währe da Alaska oder Sibierien ganz lieb. Da es dort nicht so Warm ist.


 


also hier reingeboren.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (16. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Mich macht sie ja eher träge.


Du warst diesbezüglich auch eher nicht angesprochen.




Icejester schrieb:


> In unseren Regierungsparteien gibt es übrigens keine Populisten. Die Linke ist zwar mittlerweile im Landtag, aber gottlob nicht an der Regierung beteiligt.


 
Neben Horst, Ursel, Wolfi (wobei es um den, seit er auf einem sicherheitsirrelevanten Posten abgeschoben wurde, etwas ruhiger geworden ist), Niebel, Guido, Sigi Pop und Konsorten fallen mir spontan noch etliche weitere Namen ein, die sich in ihrer Regierungszeit mit offensichtlich populistischen Äußerungen wieder aufs verbale Abstellgleis gefahren haben...
Natürlich kann man auch *nur der Linken* Populismus als Alleingut zusprechen, muss sich aber dann nicht wundern, wenn man von anderen als realitätsfern wahrgenommen wird.



Icejester schrieb:


> Daß man allerdings mit so einem Volksentscheid anfänglich hinten rüberfällt, glaube ich nicht. Es müßte sich halt nur eine ansonsten tadellos beleumundete Person mit sowas nach vorne wagen. .


Das nehme ich auch nicht an. Mir geht es um das Endergebnis dieses Prozesses. 

In diesem Kontext auch *@ Doc:*
Die von mir vermuteten Zahlen stellen die Befürworter des Verbots dar, da ich annehme, dass in den älteren (als hier vertretenen) Bevölkerungsgruppen die "Überfremdungsangst" weit ausgeprägter ist.

Wichtig ist aber, was davon letztendlich zum Tragen kommt. Und da sehe ich für das Verbot von bedingten Türmen an Gebetshäusern keine Aussicht auf Erfolg.



Icejester schrieb:


> ........
> 
> Ich bin - *als typischer Liberaler* - eigentlich auch eher dafür, möglichst viel zu erlauben und nur so wenig wie wirklich absolut notwendig zu beschränken, ......


 
Hier erlaube ich mir einzuwerfen, dass die Mehrzahl der sich als typisch liberal bezeichnenden Menschen, mit denen ich (nicht nur in Foren) in Kontakt gekommen bin, Liberalismus entweder nicht verstanden hat oder sich zu Unrecht als liberal betrachtet.

Liberalismus ? Wikipedia


> Der *Liberalismus* (lat. _liber:_ frei, lat. _liberalis:_ die Freiheit betreffend, freiheitlich) ist eine philosophische, ökonomische und politische Ideologie, die *die individuelle **Freiheit* als normative Grundlage der Gesellschafts- und Wirtschaftsordnung anstrebt.


 
Denn: Sie betrachten den fettgedruckten Teil zwar sehr gern für sich selbst, vergessen in dem Zusammenhang jedoch, dass es normativ (s.o. Zitat) eben für die gesamte Gesellschaft und damit auch alle anderen Individuen gelten soll.
Denen werden jedoch (wie im hiesigen Thread oder auch dem zu Hartz IV) individuelle Rechte aus verschiedensten Gründen aberkannt oder es wird versucht, diese zu beschneiden und zu reglementieren.


----------



## micha2 (16. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Ok, mag sein, dass es inzwischen mehr Konfessionslose gibt, ich gehöre auch dazu, aber die überwiegende Religion ist das Christentum, man kann konfessionslos doch nicht als Religion zählen. Also würde ich durchaus sagen, dass das Christentum die größte Religion ist.


 
na dann hut ab, das die konfessionslosen immernoch so großzügig sind, das neue kirchen entstehen dürfen.



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Das GG ist iwie aber auch nicht so deutlich.


es ist eindeutig.
und wenn man es richtig auslegt muss sogar der muezzin zum gebet rufen.




Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Das letzte habe ich weggelassen, tut hier nichts zur Sache. Aber die Frage ist, wie man 2. auslegt. "Ungestört" - das heißt egtl nicht, dass dafür Minarette gebaut werden müssen, das heißt doch lediglich, dass jeder seine Religion so ausüben kann, wie er möchte (ob jetzt aber mit vorhanden und/oder nicht vorhandenen Dingen, kA!?)


man kann versuchen etwas reinzuinterpredieren. das machst du gerade. 
allerdings ändert sich deswegen nichts am gesetz.



Wendigo schrieb:


> Wann hat se denn gemordet? Mich würde das mal interessieren.


in einer zeit als es den deutschen ungefähr so ging wie den dritte welt -ländern heute.

daraus sollte man eigentlich auch etwas lernen können.


----------



## Doc_Evil (16. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Interessant ist aber der Schritt von "es gefällt mir nicht" zu "es soll allen verboten werden, d.h. die Stellung eigener Interessen -und seien sie noch so schwach- über die Bedürfnisse aller anderen.


Passiert das nicht bei jeder Wahl?! 
Der Vergleich mit dem Rauchverbot war übrigens gut, es geht ja nicht darum wieviele Leute sterben!
Sondern darum das es Nichtraucher gibt die aus eigenem Interesse für ein Rauchverbot stimmen da es "ihnen nicht gefällt" und somit nachher rauchen für "alle verboten" ist!

Ich hoffe doch mal das so gut wie jeder bei einer Wahl, Umfrage, einem Entscheid seine eigene Meinung äußert bzw wählt!


----------



## Icejester (16. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> na den kleinen unterschied solltest du aber zum rauchverbot erkennen, oder?
> wieviele menschen sind letztes jahr durch minarette in deutschland ums leben gekommen?



Sag mal, wie blöd willst Du mir denn jetzt kommen? Einschränkung der Freiheit ist Einschränkung der Freiheit. Punkt. Ob jemand nun an einer tabakinduzierten Krankheit verstirbt oder nicht, liegt wirklich einzig und allein in seiner eigenen Verantwortung und hat mit dem zugrundeliegenden Verbotssystem nicht das Geringste zu tun.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Hier erlaube ich mir einzuwerfen, dass die Mehrzahl der sich als typisch  liberal bezeichnenden Menschen, mit denen ich (nicht nur in Foren) in  Kontakt gekommen bin, Liberalismus entweder nicht verstanden hat oder  sich zu Unrecht als liberal betrachtet.
> 
> Liberalismus  ? Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Das ist mir alles wohlbekannt und was den Liberalismus ausmacht, weiß  ich auch ganz gut, denke ich. Du hast aber dennoch nicht ganz unrecht.  Nur muß der Liberale auch nicht - wie der gute Christ -  immer auch die  andere Wange hinhalten. Wenn er merkt, daß seine eher permissive  Einstellung nicht respektiert wird, indem ihm immer mehr (theoretische)  Rechte wegen in erster Linie persönlichen Vorlieben einzelner Gruppen  genommen werden, darf er durchaus mal auf den Zug aufspringen und auch  äußern, was ihn so alles ankotzt.
Wenn alle einfach nur mal etwas mehr rheinische Gelassenheit an den Tag  legen würden, könnte jeder etwas glücklicher Leben.


----------



## micha2 (16. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Sag mal, wie blöd willst Du mir denn jetzt kommen?


wie blöd brauchst du es denn?


Icejester schrieb:


> Einschränkung der Freiheit ist Einschränkung der Freiheit. Punkt. Ob jemand nun an einer tabakinduzierten Krankheit verstirbt oder nicht, liegt wirklich einzig und allein in seiner eigenen Verantwortung und hat mit dem zugrundeliegenden Verbotssystem nicht das Geringste zu tun.


 
du scheinst noch nie was von einer relation gehört zu haben.
als tipp:
ein minarettverbot steht in keiner relation zu den von dir angesprochenen einschränkungen der freiheit.

wobei man berücksichtigen sollte, das ein minarettverbot gleichzeitig auch keineswegs mit unserem grundgesetz vereinbar ist. ein rachverbot an stellen des öffentlichen interesses zum schutze der nichtraucher wohl aber schon.
ich hoffe ich bin dir jetzt nicht wieder zu blöd gekommen


----------



## nyso (16. Juli 2010)

Als strenger Nichtraucher bin ich klar für Rauchverbote, von mir aus überall, wo es öffentlich ist. Also draußen, Kneipen, einfach überall. Wenn die sich vergiften sollen, mir egal, aber bitte in den eigenen vier Wänden, wo meine Töchter den Scheiß nicht abbekommen. So viel zum Rauchverbot.

Rauchen und Passivrauchen ist nachgewiesen gesundheitsschädlich, ergo ist ein Verbot eigentlich die logische Konsequenz. Schon alleine um die Krankenkassen zu schonen wäre das mal eine Idee

Wieso man Minarette verbieten sollte ist mir aber noch immer ein Rätsel Das wäre in der Integrationspolitik, die so schon genug gescheitert ist, nur noch ein Hindernis.


----------



## Doc_Evil (16. Juli 2010)

@micha2

Lies es bitte nocheinmal und häng dich nicht am Rauchverbot auf!
Bei einer Wahl, Umfrage, oder oder oder gibt man seine eigene Meinung ab. Also auch mal etwas "was einem selber nicht gefällt" und es nachher "für alle" verboten sein kann.
Wenn bei einem Volksentscheid 60% für ein Sonntagsfahrverbot von PKW sind, ist es nachher für alle verboten weil 60% es für sich persönlich gut finden das zu verbieten. 
Also bitte komm von deinem Rauchverbot weg, es war ein BEISPIEL bei dem es um die Wahl und nicht ums Rauchen ging


----------



## Icejester (16. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> du scheinst noch nie was von einer relation gehört zu haben.
> als tipp:
> ein minarettverbot steht in keiner relation zu den von dir angesprochenen einschränkungen der freiheit.



Das ist doch schon Schwachsinn. Wenn sich Leute gestört fühlen, fühlen sie sich gestört. Wie willst Du denn ein subjektives Empfinden messen und dann auch noch in Relation setzen? Hier sind nur qualitative und keine quantitativen Aussagen möglich.



> wobei man berücksichtigen sollte, das ein minarettverbot gleichzeitig auch keineswegs mit unserem grundgesetz vereinbar ist. ein rachverbot an stellen des öffentlichen interesses zum schutze der nichtraucher wohl aber schon.


Dieser "Schutz" besteht doch lediglich aus einem erhöhten Wohlfühlfaktor. Sachlich begründen läßt sich das eine wie das andere gleich schwammig.



> ich hoffe ich bin dir jetzt nicht wieder zu blöd gekommen


Naja, Deine an Dich gestellten Ansprüche mußt Du in dem Fall schon selbst definieren.


----------



## Moritz2000 (16. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> na dann hut ab, das die konfessionslosen immernoch so großzügig sind, das neue kirchen entstehen dürfen.



Tja, ich bin toleranter, als manche hier vlt denken 




			
				Bezug auf Art.4 GG schrieb:
			
		

> es ist eindeutig.
> und wenn man es richtig auslegt muss sogar der muezzin zum gebet rufen.
> man kann versuchen etwas reinzuinterpredieren. das machst du gerade.
> allerdings ändert sich deswegen nichts am gesetz.


 
Das ist nicht eindeutig, sonst gäbe es diesen Minarettstreit ja gar nicht.
Nochmal extra:


			
				Artikel 4 schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit  des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.
> (2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.




Zu 1. sollten wir uns einig sein, da geht es darum, dass jeder den Glauben oder die weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisse verfolgen darf, die er will.
Jetzt aber zu 2. - jetzt das _undeutliche_, fangen wir mal so an.
Eine Definition von gewährleisten (ich denke, das ist das Entscheidende): bewilligen, zugestehen, erlauben. Wenn ich das richtige sehe, heißt das, dass der Staat die ungestörte Religionsausübung bewilligt, zugesteht, erlaubt. Da steht nicht, auf welche Religionen sich das beziehen muss...
Wenn ihr hierzu bitte mal eure Meinung äußern könntet - so Gesetzesauslegungen sind immer blöde...

P.S. Ich wäre der letzte, der, wenn aufgrund des GG der Bau von Minaretten gebilligt wird, da widerspricht etc.


----------



## A3000T (16. Juli 2010)

> Das ist doch schon Schwachsinn. Wenn sich Leute gestört fühlen, fühlen sie sich gestört.



Würde mich also der laute Sex meiner Nachbarin stören, dürfte ich ihn ihr verbieten? Interessant...



> Dieser "Schutz" besteht doch lediglich aus einem erhöhten Wohlfühlfaktor. Sachlich begründen läßt sich das eine wie das andere gleich schwammig.


Und wohin wird sich die Paranoia der Islamphobiker wohl richten, wenn ihr Drang nach Wohlfühlen durch Minarettverbot erstmal befriedigt wurde?


----------



## Nobody 2.0 (16. Juli 2010)

micha2 schrieb:


> na dann erklär mal deine ironie.
> bin schon gespannt.




Naja in islamistischen Ländern gibt es keine Frage ob dort jemand eine Kirche bauen soll da alleine die Bevölgerung schon auf die barikaden gehen würde.
So und hier in D ? wofür gehen die Leute auf der straße demonstrieren ? 
nen paar gegen Atommül nen paar gegen rechts nen paar gegen links
und ein paar wenn ihre Löhne gekürtzt werden.

Dort gehen nicht nur die auf die straße die es betrifft sondern alle. Denn dort ist man der Meinung das sich der Gast aus einen anderen Land an Gastgeber Land anpassen muss. Hier wiederum ist es anders herum. Hier passt sich der Gastgeber an die Gäste an.


----------



## Icejester (16. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt aber zu 2. - jetzt das _undeutliche_, fangen wir mal so an.
> Eine Definition von gewährleisten (ich denke, das ist das Entscheidende): bewilligen, zugestehen, erlauben. Wenn ich das richtige sehe, heißt das, dass der Staat die ungestörte Religionsausübung bewilligt, zugesteht, erlaubt. Da steht nicht, auf welche Religionen sich das beziehen muss...
> Wenn ihr hierzu bitte mal eure Meinung äußern könntet - so Gesetzesauslegungen sind immer blöde...
> 
> P.S. Ich wäre der letzte, der, wenn aufgrund des GG der Bau von Minaretten gebilligt wird, da widerspricht etc.



Das heißt nichts anderes, als daß staatlicherseits(!) niemand am Besuch der entsprechenden kultischen Handlungen gehindert werden darf.

Sprich:
- Polizeikette vor der Kirche, die niemanden durchläßt, geht nicht.
- Haftstrate ohne Möglichkeit zur Teilnahme an solchen Handlungen geht (wahrscheinlich) auch nicht.

Jedoch:
- Entsprechende private Absprachen (z.B. Arbeitsverträge) können die Teilnahme an Gottesdiensten etc. unterbinden. Niemand darf zum Gottesdienst etc. gehen, wenn diese Termine in seine Arbeitszeit fallen.
- Sofern gewisse religiöse Praktiken mit anderen Rechten konkurrieren, können sie auch staatlicherseits eingeschränkt oder verboten werden (z.B. falls die Religion den Konsum von Drogen vorschreiben sollte).

Prinzipiell muß aber auch zwischen der Gewissens- und der Ausübungsfreiheit unterschieden werden. Die Gewissensfreiheit (Art. 4, Abs. 1 GG) kann schon aus der Natur der Sache heraus nicht beschränkt werden, denn niemand kann kontrollieren oder verbieten, was ein anderer glaubt oder für richtig hält. Die Ausübungsfreiheit (Art. 4, Abs. 2) kann unter gewissen Umständen sehr wohl beschränkt werden.

Eine staatliche Verpflichtung, irgendwie geartete Zentren zu schaffen oder zur Verfügung zu stellen, die sich für entsprechende kultische Zwecke eignen, besteht zu keiner Zeit. Bei Grundrechten handelt es sich nämlich prinzipiell nur um _Abwehr_rechte der Bürger gegen den Staat.


----------



## Icejester (16. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Würde mich also der laute Sex meiner Nachbarin stören, dürfte ich ihn ihr verbieten? Interessant...



Ja. Geht über Ruhestörung und das jeweilige Landesimmissionsschutzgesetz. Ein Freund von mir (der übrigens Rechtsanwalt ist ) hat deswegen vor Jahren ein- oder zweimal nächtlichen Besuch von der Polizei und Abmahnungen vom Vermieter bekommen.

Ach so, eine Geldbuße mußte er deswegen meines Wissens auch zahlen.


----------



## A3000T (16. Juli 2010)

> Naja in islamistischen Ländern gibt es keine Frage ob dort jemand eine Kirche bauen soll da alleine die Bevölgerung schon auf die barikaden gehen würde.


Mit Rücksicht auf Wendigos Zartgefühl verzichte ich darauf zu erwähnen, das es auch in islamischen Ländern Kirchen gibt. Natürlich ist das auch von Staat zu Staat unterschiedlich, aber auch die Moscheen in der Vatikanstadt halten sich ja in Grenzen. 



> Dort gehen nicht nur die auf die straße die es betrifft sondern alle. Denn dort ist man der Meinung das sich der Gast aus einen anderen Land an Gastgeber Land anpassen muss. Hier wiederum ist es anders herum. Hier passt sich der Gastgeber an die Gäste an.


Interessant. Ein Gast ist übrigens jemand der irgendwann mal wieder geht. Einwanderer haben diese Absicht (in der Regel) eher nicht. Und das weder die muslimischen Einwanderer in Deutschland,  noch die deutschen in "Villa General Belgrano". Wie gut sich letztere angepasst haben, zeigt auch ein Bild vom "Oktoberfest" dort, welches ich mal als Anhang mit anfüge. Man beachte auch die typisch argentinische Baukunst auf Bild 2 und den dazu passenden, sich an argentinische Gepflogenheiten haltenden Kleidungsstil. Sind also richtige Anpassungskünstler, diese Krauts.


----------



## frEnzy (16. Juli 2010)

Diese Diskussion dreht sich im Kreis... man könnte sie hier auch schließen...


----------



## A3000T (16. Juli 2010)

Das schlug ich schonmal vor und wurde dafür verwarnt. Weiß der Geier wieso.


----------



## Moritz2000 (16. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das heißt nichts anderes, als daß staatlicherseits(!) niemand am Besuch der entsprechenden kultischen Handlungen gehindert werden darf.
> 
> Sprich:
> - Polizeikette vor der Kirche, die niemanden durchläßt, geht nicht.
> ...



Soweit alles verstanden und gleicher Meinung 




> Prinzipiell muß aber auch zwischen der Gewissens- und der Ausübungsfreiheit unterschieden werden. Die Gewissensfreiheit (Art. 4, Abs. 1 GG) kann schon aus der Natur der Sache heraus nicht beschränkt werden, denn niemand kann kontrollieren oder verbieten, was ein anderer glaubt oder für richtig hält. Die Ausübungsfreiheit (Art. 4, Abs. 2) kann unter gewissen Umständen sehr wohl beschränkt werden.
> 
> Eine staatliche Verpflichtung, irgendwie geartete Zentren zu schaffen oder zur Verfügung zu stellen, die sich für entsprechende kultische Zwecke eignen, besteht zu keiner Zeit. Bei Grundrechten handelt es sich nämlich prinzipiell nur um _Abwehr_rechte der Bürger gegen den Staat.


Wenn das wirklich so ist, wie du sagst, besteht für Moslems schon mal kein Recht, ein Minarett zu bekommen...allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob deine Argumentation so stimmt  Aber das mal beiseite. Wann kann die Ausübungsfreiheit denn beschränkt werden? Das wäre mal ziemlich interessant.
Zu der staatlichen Verpflichtung: Da bin ich mir nicht sooo sicher - der Staat gewährt die Religionsausübung, wenn aber jemand ein Minarett will, um seine Religion komplett ausüben zu können - muss der Staat dann nicht gezwungenermaßen dem GG folgen, und das Minarett bauen?
Es geht hier gar nicht darum, dass geartete Zentren gebaut werden müssen, das ist ja nur in dem Fall so. Die Frage ist doch viel mehr, ob der Staat nach Art.4, Abs.2 handeln muss.



Ich bin egtl gegen eine Schließung des Threads, abgesehen von ein paar Nicklichkeiten ist das hier doch eine recht gute Diskussion...


----------



## Icejester (17. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Wenn das wirklich so ist, wie du sagst, besteht für Moslems schon mal kein Recht, ein Minarett zu bekommen...allerdings bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob deine Argumentation so stimmt



"Bekommen" ist eigentlich schon ein mißverständlicher Ausdruck in dem Zusammenhang. Bauen müssen sie das in jedem Fall selbst. So, wie jede Religionsgemeinschaft ihre Bauwerke selbst errichten muß.

Ob man aber dann dieses Bauvorhaben genehmigen muß, ist die eigentliche Frage. Das ist zunächst einmal Sache des Baurechts. Erst ein generelles Verbot kann das GG berühren. Hierbei wäre dringend zu berücksichtigen, ob es eines solchen Bauwerks überhaupt bedarf, um den Vorschriften der jeweiligen Religion zu genügen. Sollte es zwingend notwendig sein, wäre ein solches allgemeines Verbot mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit verfassungswidrig. Andernfalls könnte man das zumindest rechtlich wahrscheinlich durchsetzen.


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Aber das mal beiseite. Wann kann die Ausübungsfreiheit denn beschränkt werden? Das wäre mal ziemlich interessant.


Wie ich oben schon schrieb, kann die Ausübung beschränkt werden, wenn der religiös vorgeschriebene Ausübungsmodus Rechte Dritter beschneidet oder ganz allgemein gegen andere geltende Gesetze verstößt. Offensichtlich dürfte es in krassen Fällen sein, falls z.B. Anhänger einer Naturreligion im Rahmen ihrer Religionsausübung illegale Rauschmittel konsumieren wollen oder - ganz weit hergeholt - der Glaube Menschenopfer, rituelle Vergewaltigungen oder ähnliche Schändlichkeiten verlangen sollte.

In der Vergangenheit aber war die Ausübung bspw. ganz konkret im Islam durch das Schächtverbot eingeschränkt, weil der Tierschutz - im Grundgesetz als Staatsziel definiert (Art. 20a GG) - hier Vorrang hatte. Die Begründung, die für dieses Verbot herangezogen wurde, war, daß es Muslimen ja durchaus möglich wäre, sich vegetarisch zu ernähren, ohne gegen die Erfordernisse ihres Glaubens zu verstoßen und nicht korrekt geschlachtete Tiere zu verzehren. 2002 hat das BVerfG allerdings entschieden, daß muslimische Metzger auf Antrag eine Sondergenehmigung erhalten können und dann nach ihren Regeln schlachten dürfen. Das so geschlachtete Fleisch dürfen sie aber scheinbar nicht an Personen verkaufen, deren Glaube nicht den Verzehr von geschächteten Tieren vorschreibt.

Erstaunlicherweise war es Juden in bundesrepublikanischen Zeiten immer gestattet, ihre Tiere zu schächten, was wahrscheinlich in unserer Geschichte begründet liegt. Aber das ist natürlich keine haltbare juristische Begründung und die offizielle kenne ich leider nicht. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren, gehört jetzt aber nicht wirklich hierher.


Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Zu der staatlichen Verpflichtung: Da bin ich mir nicht sooo sicher - der Staat gewährt die Religionsausübung, wenn aber jemand ein Minarett will, um seine Religion komplett ausüben zu können - muss der Staat dann nicht gezwungenermaßen dem GG folgen, und das Minarett bauen?
> Es geht hier gar nicht darum, dass geartete Zentren gebaut werden müssen, das ist ja nur in dem Fall so. Die Frage ist doch viel mehr, ob der Staat nach Art.4, Abs.2 handeln muss.


Nein. Nochmal: Der Staat muß überhaupt nicht handeln. Die Grundrechte in den Artikeln 1-19 GG definieren lediglich Abwehrrechte des Bürgers gegen den Staat. Sie verpflichten den Staat zu keinerlei aktivem Handeln. Sie schränken lediglich seine Befugnisse ein oder geben Leitlinien für staatliches Handeln vor. So schützen sie die Bürger gegen staatliche Willkür. Zum Teil geben sie auch an, unter welchen Umständen gewisse Grundrechte ausnahmsweise doch durch den Staat beschnitten werden dürfen. Ein Beispiel dafür ist Art. 14 Abs. 1 (Eigentum, Erbrecht, Enteignung).


> Artikel 14
> (1) Das Eigentum und das Erbrecht werden gewährleistet. *Inhalt und Schranken werden durch die Gesetze bestimmt.*


Aber nur, weil bei einem Grundrecht diese Klausel fehlt, heißt das noch lange nicht, daß dieses Recht nicht auf ähnliche Weise eingeschränkt werden kann.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juli 2010)

Ich bin gegen Minarette, Kirchtürme und alle anderen Bauwerke von irgendwelchen Sekten.
Am besten wäre ein Verbot aller Gehirnwaschvereine (Religionen). 

Egal ich benutze jetzt erstmal eine Bibel als Klopapier und male dann noch ein paar Mohammed Karikaturen  .
Denn das Letzte was Religion sich verdient hat ist Respekt. Für die Geschichte der Religionen der letzten Jahrtausende sollte man eher Verabscheuung übrig haben.


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Egal ich benutze jetzt erstmal eine Bibel als Klopapier und male dann noch ein paar Mohammed Karikaturen  .



wie alt warst du noch gleich? 3?


----------



## Moritz2000 (17. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> "Bekommen" ist eigentlich schon ein mißverständlicher Ausdruck in dem Zusammenhang. Bauen müssen sie das in jedem Fall selbst. So, wie jede Religionsgemeinschaft ihre Bauwerke selbst errichten muß.
> 
> Ob man aber dann dieses Bauvorhaben genehmigen muß, ist die eigentliche Frage. Das ist zunächst einmal Sache des Baurechts. Erst ein generelles Verbot kann das GG berühren. Hierbei wäre dringend zu berücksichtigen, ob es eines solchen Bauwerks überhaupt bedarf, um den Vorschriften der jeweiligen Religion zu genügen. Sollte es zwingend notwendig sein, wäre ein solches allgemeines Verbot mit einiger Wahrscheinlichkeit verfassungswidrig. Andernfalls könnte man das zumindest rechtlich wahrscheinlich durchsetzen.
> Wie ich oben schon schrieb, kann die Ausübung beschränkt werden, wenn der religiös vorgeschriebene Ausübungsmodus Rechte Dritter beschneidet oder ganz allgemein gegen andere geltende Gesetze verstößt. Offensichtlich dürfte es in krassen Fällen sein, falls z.B. Anhänger einer Naturreligion im Rahmen ihrer Religionsausübung illegale Rauschmittel konsumieren wollen oder - ganz weit hergeholt - der Glaube Menschenopfer, rituelle Vergewaltigungen oder ähnliche Schändlichkeiten verlangen sollte.
> ...



Langsam steige ich da glaub ich durch...
Dass der Staat nicht das Teil bauen lassen muss, war etwas schlecht ausgedrückt - natürlich meinte ich damit die Erlaubnis zu erteilen, dass sie sich so ein Minarett bauen dürfen.




ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Ich bin gegen Minarette, Kirchtürme und alle  anderen Bauwerke von irgendwelchen Sekten.
> Am besten wäre ein Verbot aller Gehirnwaschvereine (Religionen).
> 
> Egal ich benutze jetzt erstmal eine Bibel als Klopapier und male dann  noch ein paar Mohammed Karikaturen  .
> Denn das Letzte was Religion sich verdient hat ist Respekt. Für die  Geschichte der Religionen der letzten Jahrtausende sollte man eher  Verabscheuung übrig haben.



Da muss ich meinem Vorredner beipflichten...zeugt nicht von sonderlich geistiger Reife. Aber das Christentum ist sicherlich kein Gehirnwaschverein, Scientology - das ist ein Gehirnwaschverein.
Beschreibe mal bitte, inwiefern die Religion Abscheuung verdient hat.


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2010)

Guck in die Geschichte der Kirche, dann weißt du bescheid^^ Ich kann IT-Passion da nur zustimmen.


----------



## Moritz2000 (17. Juli 2010)

Nennt konkrete BEISPIELE. Die Kirchengeschichte ist ein unglaublich großes Kapitel. Natürlich waren die letzten Ereignisse nicht gerade positiv, aber man sollte vlt nicht nur das Neuste in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## nyso (17. Juli 2010)

Alle Heiden wurden auf den Scheiterhaufen geworfen, Wissenschaftler, die an der Lehre der Kirche zweifelten ebenfalls etc. Die Kirche hat schon immer versucht andere Meinungen zu unterdrücken, und das nichtmal mit Zuckerbrot und Peitsche, sondern nur mit der Peitsche.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wie alt warst du noch gleich? 3?



So alt das ich nicht an übermenschliche Fabelwesen glaube und du?



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Da muss ich meinem Vorredner beipflichten...zeugt nicht von sonderlich geistiger Reife. Aber das Christentum ist sicherlich kein Gehirnwaschverein, Scientology - das ist ein Gehirnwaschverein.
> Beschreibe mal bitte, inwiefern die Religion Abscheuung verdient hat.



Kirche/ Religion dient einzig und ausschliesslich dazu Interessen von wenigen vielen aufzuzwingen.
Im Zweifelsfall mit Gewalt in jeder Form.



Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Nennt konkrete BEISPIELE. Die Kirchengeschichte ist ein unglaublich großes Kapitel. Natürlich waren die letzten Ereignisse nicht gerade positiv, aber man sollte vlt nicht nur das Neuste in Betracht ziehen.



Wollen wir eine Hexe erbrennen, einen "Ungläubigen" steinigen oder dummen Menschen Angst einjagen mit dem billigen Bluff das wenn man nicht das tut was die jeweilige Religion verlangt, man bis zum Ende aller Tage man in der Hölle endlose Qualen erleiden muss?

Ein todischeres Zeichen dafür das Religion nicht von Gott sondern von Menschen gemacht ist, ist das mit Einschüchterung und Drohkulissen gearbeitet wird. Je ungebildeter die "Gläubigen" sind um so besser funktioniert es.

So kann man wunderbar seine persönliche Moral durchdrücken, wie praktisch  .


----------



## Bonkic (17. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So alt das ich nicht an übermenschliche Fabelwesen glaube .




aber offensichtlich nicht alt genug, als dass du dir infantile prollbemerkungen verkneifen könntest.


----------



## ITpassion-de (17. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> aber offensichtlich nicht alt genug, als dass du dir infantile prollbemerkungen verkneifen könntest.



Du weißt ja wie es mit dem Klügeren ist, wenn er immer nachgibt regieren die Deppen die Welt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

Moritz2000 schrieb:


> Ok, mag sein, dass es inzwischen mehr Konfessionslose gibt, ich gehöre auch dazu, aber die überwiegende Religion ist das Christentum, man kann konfessionslos doch nicht als Religion zählen. Also würde ich durchaus sagen, dass das Christentum die größte Religion ist.



Wenn es um die Frage geht, wessen Interessen vorrang haben, dann zählt für mich in einer Demokratie die größte Gruppe - und bei den Konfessionen ist das ganz offiziell "konfessionslos".
Bei der Entwicklung der christlichen Kirche in Deutschland (rasanter Mitgliederschwund) kommt ansonsten auch irgendwann der Punkt, an dem Muslime die "größte Religion" sind, vermutlich aber weiterhin <25% der Bevölkerung stellen. Deren Wunsch nach Lärm sollte dann imho genauso ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht werden, wie jetzt den Kirchen.

In der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstätte haben sie heute übrigens mal von 17:45 bis 17:55 Dauergeleut trainiert, volle Stunden und gegelentlich ein Schlag dazwischen reichen wohl nicht mehr...



> Das letzte habe ich weggelassen, tut hier nichts zur Sache.  Aber die Frage ist, wie man 2. auslegt. "Ungestört" - das heißt egtl  nicht, dass dafür Minarette gebaut werden müssen, das heißt doch  lediglich, dass jeder seine Religion so ausüben kann, wie er möchte (ob  jetzt aber mit vorhanden und/oder nicht vorhandenen Dingen, kA!?)



Tjo - im weiteren Sinne braucht man zum "glauben" gar keine Hilfsmittel. Demnach wäre z.B. das Bibelverbot bei unseren geliebten Öllieferanten ein Beispiel für mustergültige Religionsfreiheit?

Im Falle des Islam würde ich mich aber auch nicht so sehr auf das Recht auf freie Religionsausübung konzentrieren (ggf. heikel, da es keine klaren Vorschriften für den Aufbau einer Moschee gibt und diese ohnehin kein geweihter Ort, sondern eben eher ein Gemeindezentrum ist), sondern auf das Diskriminierungsverbot.
Aus dem leitet sich für mich nämlich her, dass der Glaube nicht als Grund genommen werden kann, um irgendetwas zu verbieten, also z.B. eine Baugenehmigung nicht zu erteilen. Dafür müssen andere Gründe her und auch nach 17 Seiten Diskussion hat da niemand welche gefunden, die eindeutig auf Minarette zutreffen.




Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Passiert das nicht bei jeder Wahl?!



Nö. Bei einer Wahl werden gewichtige Interessen vieler über die Gegenstücke weniger gestellt. (Jedenfalls in der Theorie. In der Praxis sind es natürlich die BILD-Schlagzeilen der letzten Wochen, aber da kann man den Wahlveranstaltern keine Vorwürfe machen)
Hier ging es darum, dass man ein nachrangiges Interesse eines einzelnen über ein Grundbedürfniss vieler stellen soll. Sowas findet man eigentlich nur da, wo eben keine Wahlen stattfnden, sondern z.B. die religiösenen Vorlieben eines einzelnen Führers zur Vorschrift für alle werden.



> Der Vergleich mit dem Rauchverbot war übrigens gut, es geht ja nicht darum wieviele Leute sterben!
> Sondern darum das es Nichtraucher gibt die aus eigenem Interesse für ein Rauchverbot stimmen da es "ihnen nicht gefällt" und somit nachher rauchen für "alle verboten" ist!



Beim Rauchverbot geht es zum einen sehr wohl um Gesundheitsschäden (und die daraus resultierende Belastung der Allgemeinheit), zum anderen aber auch um Belästigung.
Denn im Gegensatz zu einem Minarett, dass vielleicht 25% aller denkbaren Blickrichtungen stört, ist es unmöglich, einer Rauchquelle in der näheren Umgebung (räumlich, zeitlich durchaus länger) zu entkommen.





ITpassion-de schrieb:


> So alt das ich nicht an übermenschliche Fabelwesen glaube und du?



Ich glaube, dass ihr ein bißchen sehr weit vom Thema abdriftet.
(Außerdem glaube ich, dass du dich mal näher mit dem Unterschied zwischen Religion und Kirche, der Geschichte verschiedener Religionen -gerade auch der abrahamitischen- und Kirchen sowie der Abgrenzung zu Tradition und Politik beschäftigen solltest, ehe du knallharte Aussagen macht, die eine größere Zahl von Personen als persönlichen Angriff auffassen könnten)


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstätte haben sie heute übrigens mal von 17:45 bis 17:55 Dauergeleut trainiert, volle Stunden und gegelentlich ein Schlag dazwischen reichen wohl nicht mehr...



Nur mal so als Anregung: Hat vielleicht jemand geheiratet? Soll gerade samstags schonmal vorkommen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im Falle des Islam würde ich mich aber  auch nicht so sehr auf das Recht auf freie Religionsausübung  konzentrieren (ggf. heikel, da es keine klaren Vorschriften für den  Aufbau einer Moschee gibt und diese ohnehin kein geweihter Ort, sondern  eben eher ein Gemeindezentrum ist), sondern auf das  Diskriminierungsverbot.
> Aus dem leitet sich für mich nämlich her, dass der Glaube nicht als  Grund genommen werden kann, um irgendetwas zu verbieten, also z.B. eine  Baugenehmigung nicht zu erteilen.



Woraus leitest Du dieses Diskriminierungsverbot eigentlich ab?

Abgesehen davon ist das mit dem nicht geweihten Ort meines Wissens nicht ganz richtig. Denn wieso darf man dort keine Schuhe tragen, wenn der Ort doch eh nur ein Treffpunkt sein soll? Das paßt doch nicht zusammen.

Weiterhin ist auch die Nichterteilung einer Baugenehmigung noch lange kein Verbot. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.


----------



## Moritz2000 (18. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Frage geht, wessen Interessen vorrang haben, dann zählt für mich in einer Demokratie die größte Gruppe - und bei den Konfessionen ist das ganz offiziell "konfessionslos".
> Bei der Entwicklung der christlichen Kirche in Deutschland (rasanter Mitgliederschwund) kommt ansonsten auch irgendwann der Punkt, an dem Muslime die "größte Religion" sind, vermutlich aber weiterhin <25% der Bevölkerung stellen. Deren Wunsch nach Lärm sollte dann imho genauso ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht werden, wie jetzt den Kirchen.
> 
> In der Nähe meiner Arbeitsstätte haben sie heute übrigens mal von 17:45 bis 17:55 Dauergeleut trainiert, volle Stunden und gegelentlich ein Schlag dazwischen reichen wohl nicht mehr...
> ...



Dass die Interessen der größten Gruppe Vorrang haben stimmt, muss ich einlenken  Aber ich nehme Kirchen einfach nicht als Belästigung, Störung oder so wahr, mir sind sie recht gleich, und deswegen denke ich, warum die Christen nicht einfach ihre Kirchen bekommen sollen  Da aber einige (die Konfessionslosen) Kirchen tatsächlich als eine Belästigung empfinden, sollte darauf Rücksicht genommen werden...

Das 10 Minuten Geleute - das war vlt tatsächlich eine Hochzeit - zumindest da denke ich, sind wir alle tolerant genug, um das Gebimmel in den Fällen zu akzeptieren.

Sich da mal auf das Diskrimminierungsgesetz zu konzentrieren ist komplett richtig, dadrauf bin ich nicht gekommen...werde dann in den nächsten Tagen da mal wieder ein bisschen nachlesen 
Dass man hier im Forum keine Lösung findet / finden wird, überrascht doch egtl nicht, sonst gäbe es solche Diskussionen ja gar nicht, wenn die Gesetzeslage klar wäre....


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Nur mal so als Anregung: Hat vielleicht jemand geheiratet? Soll gerade samstags schonmal vorkommen.



Es ist mir ziemlich egal, welchen Anlass religiöse Vereine als Grund für ihre Geräuschbelästigung wählen 
Hochzeiten stehen aber bei mir mitlerweile eh ganz oben auf der Hassliste. In Hörweite befindet sich eine Kreuzung von zwei Straßen, um die man kaum herum kommt, wenn man einen hupenden Autokorso durch die Stadt veranstalten will und weiter oben genannte Kirche...
Grundsätzlich bin ich ja durchaus nachsichtig, wenn Leute mal Spaß haben und laut werden. Nervend wird das ganze, wenn es 10+ Paare pro Wochenende über mehre Wochen sind, die jedes so ne halbe Stunde Lärm machen (Leuten + Autos). Da hat man dann auf einmal mehrere Stunden Beschallung in einer Lautstärke, die z.B. Medienkonsum nur noch eingeschränkt möglich macht.



> Woraus leitest Du dieses Diskriminierungsverbot eigentlich ab?



Primär Art.3 GG, da ich zu faul bin, die anderen, verstreuten Regeln durchzulesen 
(die überischtlich als sogenanntes "Antidiskriminierungsgesetz" zusammengefassten Regeln betreffen ja nur Beschäftigungsverhältnisse. Vermutlich müsste man bei solchen Dingen von Gesetzgebungen zur Religion über Lärmschutz bis hin zu Vereinsrecht und Stadtplanung eine ganze Reihe möglicher Bezugspunkte kontrollieren)



> Abgesehen davon ist das mit dem nicht geweihten Ort meines Wissens nicht ganz richtig. Denn wieso darf man dort keine Schuhe tragen, wenn der Ort doch eh nur ein Treffpunkt sein soll? Das paßt doch nicht zusammen.



Das Gebet sollte in sauberer Umgebung und in gereinigtem Zustand erfolgen - es erscheint sinnvoll, dass man den Dreck dann einfach ganz draußen lässt. Selbiges entspricht auch der mittelöstlichen Tradition, da zieht man die Schuhe auch vor dem Betreten von Häusern, Wohnungen, Schiffen,... aus. (was bei Migranten in deutschen Wohnhäusern ohne entsprechenden Vorraum dann ein Konflikt im Treppenhaus ergibt)
Aber afaik ist das einzige, was nach dem betreten einer Moschee mit Schuhen nötig wäre, eine Entfernung etwaigen Schmutzes - es findet keine Entweihung oder ähnliches statt. (man hat nur gerade eine der Gemeinde sehr wichtige Regelung wortwörtlich mit Füßen getreten... Vergleichbar wäre vielleicht das betreten einer Kirche nur in Reizwäsche)



> Weiterhin ist auch die Nichterteilung einer Baugenehmigung noch lange kein Verbot. Das ist ein großer Unterschied.



Ein deutschlandweite Regelung, dass keine Baugenehmigungen für Minarette erteilt werden dürfen, wäre ein Verbot.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Juli 2010)

ITpassion-de schrieb:


> Du weißt ja wie es mit dem Klügeren ist, wenn er immer nachgibt regieren die Deppen die Welt.



ja, ja...


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Hörweite befindet sich eine Kreuzung von zwei Straßen, um die man kaum herum kommt, wenn man einen hupenden Autokorso durch die Stadt veranstalten will und weiter oben genannte Kirche...
> Grundsätzlich bin ich ja durchaus nachsichtig, wenn Leute mal Spaß haben und laut werden. Nervend wird das ganze, wenn es 10+ Paare pro Wochenende über mehre Wochen sind, die jedes so ne halbe Stunde Lärm machen (Leuten + Autos). Da hat man dann auf einmal mehrere Stunden Beschallung in einer Lautstärke, die z.B. Medienkonsum nur noch eingeschränkt möglich macht.



Geil. Okay, wenn man an oder in der Nähe einer Hauptverkehrsstraße wohnt, muß man mit sowas leben. Dafür wird die Miete ja auch entsprechend niedrig sein.



> Das Gebet sollte in sauberer Umgebung und in gereinigtem Zustand erfolgen - es erscheint sinnvoll, dass man den Dreck dann einfach ganz draußen lässt. Selbiges entspricht auch der mittelöstlichen Tradition, da zieht man die Schuhe auch vor dem Betreten von Häusern, Wohnungen, Schiffen,... aus. (was bei Migranten in deutschen Wohnhäusern ohne entsprechenden Vorraum dann ein Konflikt im Treppenhaus ergibt)
> Aber afaik ist das einzige, was nach dem betreten einer Moschee mit Schuhen nötig wäre, eine Entfernung etwaigen Schmutzes - es findet keine Entweihung oder ähnliches statt. (man hat nur gerade eine der Gemeinde sehr wichtige Regelung wortwörtlich mit Füßen getreten... Vergleichbar wäre vielleicht das betreten einer Kirche nur in Reizwäsche)



Ob das wirklich stimmt? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Ich meine, als ich mal eine Moschee besichtigt habe, wurde das anders erklärt, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her und so exakt sind meine Erinnerungen nicht mehr. Allerdings habe ich dabei erlebt, daß die Sitte des Schuheausziehens auch ganz eklatante Nachteile hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

Icejester schrieb:


> Geil. Okay, wenn man an oder in der Nähe einer Hauptverkehrsstraße wohnt, muß man mit sowas leben. Dafür wird die Miete ja auch entsprechend niedrig sein.



Wir reden hier von Kiel. Die "Hauptverkehrsstraßen", die sich hier kreuzen, sind zweispurig und eine sogar mit leichter baulicher Verkehrsberuhigung. Es ist im "Berufsverkehr" i.d.R. möglich, die Straße ohne Ampel und ohne warten auf eine Lücke zu überqueren. Selbst unter der Woche wären die Hochzeitskorso also eine massive Steigerung der Geräuschpegels, am Wochenende ist eigentlich noch weniger los.
Und nein, die Miete ist weder in Relation zu meinem Kontostand noch zu Wohnungen in den umliegenden Seitenstraßen niedrig, sondern eher durchschnittlich.




> Ob das wirklich stimmt? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Ich meine, als ich mal eine Moschee besichtigt habe, wurde das anders erklärt, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her und so exakt sind meine Erinnerungen nicht mehr.



Ich übernehme keine Garantie, es handelt sich lediglich um die mir geläufige Erklärung. Aber sie passt gut zu der Praxis, angemietete Räumlichkeiten in anderen Gebäuden zu Moscheen für kleine Gemeinden umzufunktionieren.



> Allerdings habe ich dabei erlebt, daß die Sitte des Schuheausziehens auch ganz eklatante Nachteile hat.



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass eine Anpassungsfähigkeit des Islams z.B. an den Verbreitungsgrad geschlossenen Schuhwerkes ein echter Pluspunkt wäre 
(vor allem wenn ich die Gebetshaltung in Relation zum Vordermann bedenke  . Kein Wunder, dass da einige aggressiv werden)


----------



## A3000T (18. Juli 2010)

Muss sich der Moslem nicht vorher die Füße waschen? Ich meine mich duster an sowas zu erinnern.


----------



## Malkav85 (18. Juli 2010)

Hab ich auch irgendwie im Gedächnis, das Moslems "reinlich" in ihre Moschee gehen sollen. Oder vielleicht ist das nur bei der Reise nach Mekka, wenn man dort um den Meteor herumläuft.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Muss sich der Moslem nicht vorher die Füße waschen? Ich meine mich duster an sowas zu erinnern.



Stimmt, da war was. Hat wohl jemand mitgedacht 
(stellt sich noch die Frage der Praxis: gründlich oder rituell? Und zieht er die die gleichen Socken wieder an?)


----------



## A3000T (18. Juli 2010)

Das scheint von Moschee zu Moschee unterschiedlich zu sein. Bei manchen ja, bei anderen bekommt man eine Art "Söckling". Aber wie auch immer, ich gestehe dem durchschnittlichen Moslem einfach mal genug Hirn zu, sich ein paar "Gebetsocken" einzupacken.


----------



## Icejester (18. Juli 2010)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (stellt sich noch die Frage der Praxis: gründlich oder rituell? Und zieht er die die gleichen Socken wieder an?)



Das sind nur rituelle Waschungen. Anders würde das vermutlich auch viel zu lange dauern. Natürlich können auch rituelle Waschungen unterschiedlich gründlich ausfallen, aber in aller Regel dürfte auch die Zeit nicht ausreichen, mehr zu bewerkstelligen, als die Füße mal kurz in die Nähe des Wassers zu bringen.

Das Problem ist aber vermutlich eher dieser unglaublich dicke Teppich, den die da auslegen. Natürlich ist das bequem, um darauf zu sitzen, andererseits setzt sich darin auch viel fest.


----------



## Wendigo (22. Juli 2010)

Hat jemand die Doku im Ersten dazu gesehen?

Kulturkampf im Klassenzimmer: Was gehst du zu den Deutschen? - Fernsehen - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET


----------



## Doc_Evil (22. Juli 2010)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Hat jemand die Doku im Ersten dazu gesehen?
> 
> Kulturkampf im Klassenzimmer: Was gehst du zu den Deutschen? - Fernsehen - Feuilleton - FAZ.NET


Hat zwar nichts mit "Türmchen" zu tun um die es hier geht, aber so sieht es leider an vielen Schulen aus.
Aber wehe man sagt was dagegen! Dann ist man wieder der böse Nazi!
Bah...Pack! Wie kann man sich so benehmen?


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (22. Juli 2010)

Doc_Evil schrieb:


> Hat zwar nichts mit "Türmchen" zu tun


 
Genau.
Was hindert euch aber, einen eigenen Thread über verfehlte Integrations-, Jugend- und Bildungspolitik aufzumachen?


----------



## A3000T (22. Juli 2010)

Na ja, irgendwie muss man ja davon ablenken, dass man keine Argumente gegen Minarette hat.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juli 2010)

Zum Thema: Auf 6 Teile gesplitteter Vortrag vom Verfassungsrechtler Prof. Schachtschneider zum Thema Religionsfreiheit und Islam:
YouTube - Religionsfreiheit für den Islam? Vortrag Prof. Schachtschneider Teil 1 von 6
und ein anschliessendes Interview:
YouTube - Interview Prof. Schachtschneider Teil 1 von 2


----------



## JePe (22. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Was hindert euch aber, einen eigenen Thread über verfehlte Integrations-, Jugend- und Bildungspolitik aufzumachen?



Hast Du Dir die Dokumentation mal angeschaut? Anscheinend nicht.

Ansonsten waere Dir u. a. aufgefallen, dass viele der dort geschilderten Probleme erst in den letzten Jahren eskalieren oder ueberhaupt auftreten. Ein voellig verfehlte oder nicht stattfindende Integrationspolitik erklaert das irgendwie nicht?

Du haettest ausserdem erlebt, wie sich eine Bevoelkerungsgruppe als moralisch ueberlegene Instanz waehnt und ihre Verachtung fuer die deutschen "Schlampen" und "Opfer" offen zur Schau stellt. Wie man keinen Hehl daraus macht, dass man kein Deutscher sei oder ueberhaupt sein wolle, sondern nur aus einem Grund hier sei - weil man hier "gut Geld machen" koenne. Du haettest von Vaetern gehoert, die Lehrerinnen nicht die Hand geben oder ueberhaupt mit ihnen reden wollen - weil sie Frauen und damit minderwertig seien. Und Du haettest Lehrerinnen gehoert, die ueber Problemweglueger und Schuldzuweiser nur noch den Kopf schuetteln koennen. To be continued.

Und jetzt erklaer mir mal -in diesem oder einem Thread Deiner Wahl- wie sich das als gescheiterte Integrationspolitik auslegen laesst. Fuer mich sieht das naemlich eher nach Rosinenpickerei unter dem Deckmaentelchen der Religionstreue aus.


----------



## Wendigo (22. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Na ja, irgendwie muss man ja davon ablenken, dass man keine Argumente gegen Minarette hat.




Hast du dir den Link mal durchgelesen und mal weiter gedacht, als bis zur Haustür? 
Ich denke nicht....


----------



## A3000T (22. Juli 2010)

> Ich denke nicht....



Das beweißt du ja hier schon oft genug, aber schön, dass du es selbst bemerkst.


----------



## Wendigo (22. Juli 2010)

A3000T schrieb:


> Das beweißt du ja hier schon oft genug, aber schön, dass du es selbst bemerkst.



Dann wieder einer deiner typischen Beiträgen.
Anstatt 1-Satz Beiträge zu verfassen, kannst du auch auf meine Frage antworten.


----------



## A3000T (22. Juli 2010)

Das könnte ich. Ich könnte mir jetzt auch ein Eis holen. Und genau das werd ich wohl auch. *bussi*

So, das sind jetzt immerhin drei Sätze.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juli 2010)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Genau.
> Was hindert euch aber, einen eigenen Thread über verfehlte Integrations-, Jugend- und Bildungspolitik aufzumachen?



Vielleicht ist es wirkungsvoller, wenn ein Mod die Frage wiederholt?:

Was hindert euch daran, einen eigenen Thread über verfehlte Integrations-, Jugend- und Bildungspolitik aufzumachen und somit den Forenregeln Folge zu leisten?


_edit: Offensichtlich nicht. Der Mod kann alternativ auch direkt auf die Forenregeln und deren Anwendung hinweisen. Aus konkretem Anlass möchte er auch noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass die Seriosität von Online-Quellen ggf. überprüft werden sollte._


----------



## kuroi_saikoro (18. März 2011)

Solange man damit niemanden oder sich selbst schadet, sollte man sich doch entfalten können.


----------



## DarthLAX (20. März 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> faschistisch werden oder was
> 
> ihr seid zwar ja noch jung,aber kultur solte man respektieren.
> ich bin jünger des metalls inbegriff des chaos und der freiheit.da passt mir diktatorisches nicht.


 
respektieren tu ich die, aber:

respektieren die uns, vor allem - der muezzin der brüllt ist nämlich net unsere kultur und da viele menschen in deutschland der krach stört, deshalb denke ich nicht das wir diese türme brauchen.

deshalb: JA - VERBIETET DIESE TÜRME!

mfg LAX


----------



## OctoCore (20. März 2011)

Wir haben hier in diesem unseren Land immer noch Religionsfreiheit.
Und wer etwas bauen möchte, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, so lange es sich im Rahmen der lokale Bauvorschriften bewegt, sollte es auch tun dürfen.
Und was akustische Emanationen angeht - auch da gibt es gesetzliche Vorschriften - wie üblich in Deutschland.
Und das wurde hier alles schon mal gesagt. Man kann es aber nicht oft genug wiederholen.
Mich stört manchmal auch der Lärm von Kirchenglocken. Soviel dazu.

Ansonsten: Was schert es mich, wer mich respektiert oder nicht. So lange es sich um Menschen oder Gruppen handelt, mit denen ich nichts am Hut habe, ist das völlig irrelevant für mich. Das hat keine Auswirkungen auf meine eigenen Urteile oder Vorurteile.
Huh, es gibt Menschen, die mich und oder meine Kultur, in der ich lebe, oder meinen Haarschnitt oder meinen Musikgeschmack nicht respektieren. Denen zeig ichs aber, dann mag ich sie auch nicht. Ätschibätsch.


----------



## refraiser (20. März 2011)

[x] Nein
Ich finde es würde die Religionsfreiheit verletzen und letztendlich geht es den meisten Befürwortern ja auch nicht um den Verbot des Baus eines Gebäudes bzw. Gebäudeteils, sondern um die Religion für die dieses Gebäude gebaut wird.

Ich glaube aber nicht das Multikulti funktioniert, es gibt dafür genug historische Beispiele. Es kann aber durchaus funktionieren, das mehrere, verschiedene Menschengruppen (nicht Kulturen!) in einem Staat leben.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Dann scheinst du, noch nichts von dem Kalifat von Córdoba gehört zu haben, denn unter dem gab es eine Blüte der Wissenschaft und der Kultur. Dort lebten Araber, Christen und Juden in einem Land und alle waren gleich vor dem Gesetz. Multikulti kann funktionieren!


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Früher haben sie Araber auch noch geforscht, sich an der Entwicklung von neuen Sachen beteiligt, das hat er irgendwann aufgegeben und jetzt darf er sich halt nicht wundern, dass der ferne Osten und der Westen die Erfindungen machen und er keine mehr.


----------



## Gast XXXX (20. März 2011)

Ja wenn man Religion vor Forschung und Wissen stellt ist das unvermeitlich, siehe Mittelalter bis zu den Zeiten der Reformation in Europa.


----------



## quantenslipstream (20. März 2011)

Jep, wenn Millionen zum Freitagsgebet latschen, anstatt zu arbeiten, dann darf man sich halt nicht wundern.
Man kann nun mal keine Erfindung herbeibeten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

Wenn sich Millionen am Sonstag vor den Fernseher klatschen ist das Ergebniss auch nicht besser.
Bitte wegkommen von Vorurteilen über fremde Kulturen und über Baurecht&Religionsfreiheit in Deutschland diskutieren.


----------



## DarthLAX (21. März 2011)

das hat mit vorurteilen nix zu tun, fakt ist, das die letzten jahrzehnte um einiges weniger erfindungen aller art (und auch weniger wissenschaftliche artikel (fachzeitschriften, doktorarbeiten etc.)) aus dem muslimischne raum (arabischer raum, pakistand, afghanistan etc.) kamen....

und das - viele, nicht alle (!) - muslime (obwohl schon ewig hier) nicht integriert sind (und dies auch nicht wünschen bzw. sich sogar dagegen wehren) ist auch erwiesen.

so das mal hierzu 

back to topic:

bauvorschriften....naja ich glaube ich würde auch probleme kriegen, wenn ich in meinem garten nen turm basteln will (und nachbarn würde es wohl auch stören, wenn ich später davon dann später runter "brüllen" würde!) d.h. es gibt auch so genügend gründe das ganze zu verbieten

zu kirchenglocken stören auch:

naja aber weniger IMHO (nennt es gewohnheit (wir haben in meinem kleinen ort ne "riesen" kirche (die währe auch in ner stadt immer noch groß....naja wir haben auch ein kloster hier, das früher einmal sehr viel macht und land hatte d.h. die waren reich genug sowas zu bauen))....trotzdem, dann und wann stört es mich auch (z.B. wenn ich am einschlafen bin im sommer (schlafe schlecht wenn es warm ist) und ich dadurch wieder wach werde))

trotzdem: gegen "dumme" türme wo dann wer runter brüllt - wenn sie ne glocke rein hängen, ok, aber net gebrüll...von mir aus können sie auch ne pfeife rein hängen (aka irgendwas halt, das auch die uhrzeit "ansagt" - aber keinen unverständlich vor sich hin brabelnden typen (unverständlich, weil ich kein arabisch spreche))

mfg LAX


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2011)

Oh ja das kenn ich mit den Minarettgesängen 

Meine Verwandschaft in einem nicht näher genannten Land in Südostasien wohnt gegenüber von einer Moschee. Und jeden Tag werden sie um 4 Uhr morgens von einem schlechten Sänger mit Megaphon geweckt. Ich durfte mir das auch mal anhören und das ist echt nicht schön, zumal dort Buddhisten, Hindus und Muslime an einem Ort leben. Und das Buddhistische Kloster ein paar hundert Meter weiter darf noch nicht mal ein einziges Mal im Monat eine Glocke läuten 

Ich habe hier dennoch mit Nein gestimmt, weil hier wenigstens die Rentner zur Polizei gehen, wenn der Minarettsänger den Silbereisen im Ersten unterbricht, also haben wir hier nichts zu befürchten


----------



## zøtac (21. März 2011)

[x]ja
Jeder darf seinen Glauben ausleben, solang keine außenstehenden damit belästigt werden. Und das Gejodel von den Türmen ist mMn zuviel des guten, die Kirche hier um die Ecke nervt mich schon, und jemanden der mich um 4 Uhr morgens aus dem Bett schreit brauch ich nicht


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> das hat mit vorurteilen nix zu tun, fakt ist, das die letzten jahrzehnte um einiges weniger erfindungen aller art (und auch weniger wissenschaftliche artikel (fachzeitschriften, doktorarbeiten etc.)) aus dem muslimischne raum (arabischer raum, pakistand, afghanistan etc.) kamen....



Ach, der afrikanische oder südamerikanische hat wesenlich mehr beitgetragen?
Guck dir an, in welchem Zustand viele der arabischen Länder zum Ende der Kolonialisation waren und was für Auswirkungen Einmischungen des Westens in der Folgezeit haben. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das die alleinigen Ursachen sind, aber wer bei derart komplexen Zusammenhängen der Auffassung ist, die Religion als Schlüsselkriterium ausmachen zu können, der überschätzt seine soziologischen Fähigkeiten imho bei weitem.



> und das - viele, nicht alle (!) - muslime (obwohl schon ewig hier) nicht integriert sind (und dies auch nicht wünschen bzw. sich sogar dagegen wehren) ist auch erwiesen.



Das "einige" sich nicht integrieren wollen, ist etabliert. "Viele" ist dann bewiesen, wenn du Beweise vorlegst.




> back to topic:
> 
> bauvorschriften....naja ich glaube ich würde auch probleme kriegen, wenn ich in meinem garten nen turm basteln will (und nachbarn würde es wohl auch stören, wenn ich später davon dann später runter "brüllen" würde!) d.h. es gibt auch so genügend gründe das ganze zu verbieten



Nein. Es gibt auch so schon genügend Möglichkeiten, es zu verhindern, wenn praktische Gründe dafür sprechen, weswegen ein religiös begründetes Verbot eben gerade nicht nötig ist.



> trotzdem: gegen "dumme" türme wo dann wer runter brüllt - wenn sie ne glocke rein hängen, ok, aber net gebrüll...von mir aus können sie auch ne pfeife rein hängen (aka irgendwas halt, das auch die uhrzeit "ansagt" - aber keinen unverständlich vor sich hin brabelnden typen (unverständlich, weil ich kein arabisch spreche))


 
Eben wolltest du noch ein Radikalverbot, jetzt dürfen sie nicht nur still sein, sondern sogar pfeifen?
Wirkt sehr durchdacht...


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach, der afrikanische oder südamerikanische hat wesenlich mehr beitgetragen?
> Guck dir an, in welchem Zustand viele der arabischen Länder zum Ende der Kolonialisation waren und was für Auswirkungen Einmischungen des Westens in der Folgezeit haben. Ich will nicht sagen, dass das die alleinigen Ursachen sind, aber wer bei derart komplexen Zusammenhängen der Auffassung ist, die Religion als Schlüsselkriterium ausmachen zu können, der überschätzt seine soziologischen Fähigkeiten imho bei weitem.



Wenn man sarkastisch ist, dann könnte man meinen, dass dort, wo die Religion einen hohen Stellenwert hat, traditionsgemäß weniger geforscht wird, bzw. sich weniger gute Forscher entwickeln.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

ConNerVos schrieb:


> Dann scheinst du, noch nichts von dem Kalifat von Córdoba gehört zu haben, denn unter dem gab es eine Blüte der Wissenschaft und der Kultur. Dort lebten Araber, Christen und Juden in einem Land und alle waren gleich vor dem Gesetz. Multikulti kann funktionieren!


Die Muslime haben Christen und Juden toleriert, es gab keine gemeinsame Kultur. Das war schon allein wegen den Bevölkerungsverhältnissen so, außerdem mussten Christen und Juden Sondersteuern zahlen und wurden auch sonst benachteiligt. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn man sarkastisch ist, dann könnte man meinen, dass dort, wo die Religion einen hohen Stellenwert hat, traditionsgemäß weniger geforscht wird, bzw. sich weniger gute Forscher entwickeln.


Die USA sind deutlich religiöser als z.B. Europa, trotzdem wird dort auch viel geforscht.


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Die USA sind deutlich religiöser als z.B. Europa, trotzdem wird dort auch viel geforscht.


 
Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die verschiedenen Bevölkerungsgruppen in der Theorie vor dem Recht gleich sind und dass die Gesellschaft nun Mal viel breiter gefächert ist, vor allem bei so vielen Einwohnern. Hier und da werden sicherlich einige schräge Typen à la Ned Flanders rumlaufen aber es gibt auch sehr viele helle Köpfe, die dann die Forschung vorantreiben.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass die verschiedenen Bevölkerungsgruppen in der Theorie vor dem Recht gleich sind und dass die Gesellschaft nun Mal viel breiter gefächert ist, vor allem bei so vielen Einwohnern. Hier und da werden sicherlich einige schräge Typen à la Ned Flanders rumlaufen aber es gibt auch sehr viele helle Köpfe, die dann die Forschung vorantreiben.


Ich meine damit eher das die Religiösitet in den USA allgemein nicht abnimmt, was einen großen Unterschied zu (West-) Europa darstellt.


----------



## Lotz24 (21. März 2011)

[JA] 1. Hat passt es nicht in die Umgebung
       2. Wer gegen Kirchen meckert, der christliche Glauben ist eben in Deutschland fest verwurzelt
       3. Versuch mal in der Türkei eine Kirche zu bauen
       4. wohn ich in Bayern was einiges erklärt^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Die USA sind deutlich religiöser als z.B. Europa, trotzdem wird dort auch viel geforscht.


 
An den Küsten, wo die großen Unis, wie Stanford, Harvard, MIT, CalTech, Yale, Princeton sind, da wird nicht gebetet, da wird geforscht, da gewinnen auch die Demokraten immer, im mittleren Westen, wo keine guten Unis sind, da wird gebetet und gefragt, wieso der Kreationismus nicht auch in den Schulen gelehrt wird, da gewinnen die Republikaner meist.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

Lotz24 schrieb:


> [JA] 1. Hat passt es nicht in die Umgebung


Mich stören kirchenglöcken auch, ich bin Atheist. Trotzdem fordere ich kein Verbot von Kirchen, obwohl ich glaube das ohne Religion vieles einfacher wäre. 



Lotz24 schrieb:


> 2. Wer gegen Kirchen meckert, der christliche Glauben ist eben in Deutschland fest verwurzelt


Wenn man die Zahlen der praktizierenden Gläubigen siegt, scheint das aber nicht so. Die Religiösität nimmt immer weiter ab.



Lotz24 schrieb:


> 3. Versuch mal in der Türkei eine Kirche zu bauen


Unsere Zivilisation ist weiter entwickelt, die Muslime hier sind auch nicht daran schuld das die Christen dort keine Kirchen bauen dürfen.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> An den Küsten, wo die großen Unis, wie Stanford, Harvard, MIT, CalTech, Yale, Princeton sind, da wird nicht gebetet, da wird geforscht, da gewinnen auch die Demokraten immer, im mittleren Westen, wo keine guten Unis sind, da wird gebetet und gefragt, wieso der Kreationismus nicht auch in den Schulen gelehrt wird, da gewinnen die Republikaner meist.


Ich weiß nicht wie die Situation an den genannten Unis ist, aber auch an den Küsten nimmt die Religiösitat zu. In den anderen Teilen des Landes radikaliert sich die Religion nur zunehmend, was dort nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht wie die Situation an den genannten Unis ist, aber auch an den Küsten nimmt die Religiösitat zu. In den anderen Teilen des Landes radikaliert sich die Religion nur zunehmend, was dort nicht der Fall ist.


 
Nö, stimmt nicht, ich hab da jahrelang gelebt, bin da zur Schule gegangen und bis Anfang März diesen Jahres habe ich dort gearbeitet, eher ich wieder nach Deutschland zurück gekehrt bin.
Es gibt vereinzelte Gruppen, die die Kreationsitenlehre in die Klassenzimmer tragen wollen aber bisher immer gescheitert sind und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
In den Unis ist Kreationismus kein Thema, das interessiert keinen. Wenn ein Wissenschaftler oder Dozent sich dazu bekennt, wird er mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit seinen Job verlieren.
Meine Frau hat an der Uni Arizona geforscht und gelehrt und wird es im Herbst dann an der Uni Los Angeles machen und ihr sind keine Kollegen oder Forscher bekannt, die für ein religiöses Gefüge sind.

Keine Ahnung, von wo du deine Informationen nimmst.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Nö, stimmt nicht, ich hab da jahrelang gelebt, bin da zur Schule gegangen und bis Anfang März diesen Jahres habe ich dort gearbeitet, eher ich wieder nach Deutschland zurück gekehrt bin.
> Es gibt vereinzelte Gruppen, die die Kreationsitenlehre in die Klassenzimmer tragen wollen aber bisher immer gescheitert sind und das wird sich auch nicht ändern.
> In den Unis ist Kreationismus kein Thema, das interessiert keinen. Wenn ein Wissenschaftler oder Dozent sich dazu bekennt, wird er mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit seinen Job verlieren.
> Meine Frau hat an der Uni Arizona geforscht und gelehrt und wird es im Herbst dann an der Uni Los Angeles machen und ihr sind keine Kollegen oder Forscher bekannt, die für ein religiöses Gefüge sind.
> ...


Ich habe ja auch ausdrücklich gesagt, das Kreationismus dort nicht auf dem Vormarsch ist. Die Religiösität ist trotzdem höher als in Europa.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2011)

Eigendlich müßte man sagen alle oder keine Glaubensbuden. Hier mal eine dezente Version -> Klick


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Richtig, US Amerikaner sind in der Regel religiöser als Europäer, aber eben nicht die Forscher und Dozenten an den Unis.
Dass ein Politiker ohne die religiöse Rechte kein US Präsident werden kann, ist klar, aber ebenso kann er es nicht ohne die Waffenlobby und die Militärlobby, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass Boeing den Auftrag doch noch bekommen hat, obwohl Airbus klar besser aufgestellt war?

Aber egal, wir sind etwas weit ab vom Threadthema, denke ich mal.
Was mich immer gestört hat, also als Schüler, ist der blöde Fahneneid, Patriotismus ist halt ihr Ding, das hält die Nation zusammen, denn sie besteht nun mal aus vielen unterschiedlichen ethnischen Menschen, da werden dann die Kinder schon "gedrillt" dass sie eine Nation sind, bla bla bla. Aber sonst sind die Amis auch nicht anders als andere Menschen.


----------



## refraiser (21. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, US Amerikaner sind in der Regel religiöser als Europäer, aber eben nicht die Forscher und Dozenten an den Unis.
> Dass ein Politiker ohne die religiöse Rechte kein US Präsident werden kann, ist klar, aber ebenso kann er es nicht ohne die Waffenlobby und die Militärlobby, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass Boeing den Auftrag doch noch bekommen hat, obwohl Airbus klar besser aufgestellt war?
> 
> Aber egal, wir sind etwas weit ab vom Threadthema, denke ich mal.
> Was mich immer gestört hat, also als Schüler, ist der blöde Fahneneid, Patriotismus ist halt ihr Ding, das hält die Nation zusammen, denn sie besteht nun mal aus vielen unterschiedlichen ethnischen Menschen, da werden dann die Kinder schon "gedrillt" dass sie eine Nation sind, bla bla bla. Aber sonst sind die Amis auch nicht anders als andere Menschen.


Aber auch Massachusetts besteht nicht nur aus Forschern und Dozenten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (21. März 2011)

Jep und auch aus mehr Minaretten als hier, trotzdem sind die nicht alle bekloppt. Die sehen sich als eine Nation an, egal an was der eine glaubt und das funktioniert hier nicht, da spielt das keine Rolle, dass der Deutsche, der zwar türkisch stämmig ist, aber eben hier geboren wurde und dies als seine Heimat ansieht, trotzdem nicht als Deutscher gesehen wird, sondern als Türke. Das gibts in den USA nicht, schwörst du deinen Fahneneid auf die Verfassung (z.B. bei Einbürgerungen), dann bist du Amerikaner und fertig, da gibts kein "der ist besser als der" mehr, das ist eben der Unterschied von dort zu hier und ich hab das ja erlebt, ich weiß, wie das ist.
Wenn dort der indisch stämmige Amerikaner ins Büro kommt, dann wird gelabert und die neusten Sachen ausgetauscht, denn auch seine Kollegen sind ja irisch stämmige, deutsch stämmige, polnisch stämmige, usw. nur eben schon länger da als er. Kommt bei uns ein indisch stämmiger Deutscher ins Büro, dann wird er beäugt.
Die Deutschen sollten mal wieder stolz auf ihr Land sein, und zwar jeder Deutsche, der mit dem Herzen ein Deutscher ist und das sind eine Menge, egal an wen sie glauben oder wie dunkel ihre Hautfarbe ist.


----------



## refraiser (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Deutschen sollten mal wieder stolz auf ihr Land sein,


 


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Was mich immer gestört hat, also als Schüler, ist der blöde Fahneneid, Patriotismus ist halt ihr Ding, das hält die Nation zusammen, denn sie besteht nun mal aus vielen unterschiedlichen ethnischen Menschen, da werden dann die Kinder schon "gedrillt" dass sie eine Nation sind, bla bla bla.


Wie passt das zusammen, meinst du hier gibt es zu wenig Patriotismus und in Amerika zu viel?



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jep und auch aus mehr Minaretten als hier, trotzdem sind die nicht alle bekloppt. Die sehen sich als eine Nation an, egal an was der eine glaubt und das funktioniert hier nicht, da spielt das keine Rolle, dass der Deutsche, der zwar türkisch stämmig ist, aber eben hier geboren wurde und dies als seine Heimat ansieht, trotzdem nicht als Deutscher gesehen wird, sondern als Türke. Das gibts in den USA nicht, schwörst du deinen Fahneneid auf die Verfassung (z.B. bei Einbürgerungen), dann bist du Amerikaner und fertig, da gibts kein "der ist besser als der" mehr, das ist eben der Unterschied von dort zu hier und ich hab das ja erlebt, ich weiß, wie das ist.
> Wenn dort der indisch stämmige Amerikaner ins Büro kommt, dann wird gelabert und die neusten Sachen ausgetauscht, denn auch seine Kollegen sind ja irisch stämmige, deutsch stämmige, polnisch stämmige, usw. nur eben schon länger da als er. Kommt bei uns ein indisch stämmiger Deutscher ins Büro, dann wird er beäugt.
> Die Deutschen sollten mal wieder stolz auf ihr Land sein, und zwar jeder Deutsche, der mit dem Herzen ein Deutscher ist und das sind eine Menge, egal an wen sie glauben oder wie dunkel ihre Hautfarbe ist.


Ich stimme dir ja eigentlich zu, aber viele Einwanderer aus der Türkei (und auch aus anderen Staaten) sehen sich eher als Türke (oder Bürger des jeweiligen Herkunftslandes). Ich habe ja nichts gegen Einwanderung, aber meiner Meinung nach muss das Ziel sein, die Einwanderer zu assimilieren, daher sie sollten zu deutschen werden, nicht zu integrieren. Ich denke nicht, das das Prinzip Multikulti funktioniert und/oder erstrebenswert ist. Im Normalfall sollte Assimielierung automatisch erfolgen, dafür muss die Gesellschaft aber Assimilierung fordern. Damit meine ich nicht unter Androhung von Strafen oder ähnlichen (was einige Politiker fordern), sondern durch eine Erwartungshaltung. Wenn etwas normal ist, wird es auch schneller von neuen Mitgliedern der Gesellschaft angenommen. Ich selbst habe kein Problem mit Patriotismus und halte ihn in Maßen für wünschenswert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, US Amerikaner sind in der Regel religiöser als Europäer, aber eben nicht die Forscher und Dozenten an den Unis.


Ja, aber dies machen eben nur einen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung aus. Es ging doch nur darum, ob in einer religiösen Gesellschaft Forschung in größerem Ausmaß überhaupt möglich ist. In den USA ist das der Fall.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass ein Politiker ohne die religiöse Rechte kein US Präsident werden kann, ist klar, aber ebenso kann er es nicht ohne die Waffenlobby und die Militärlobby, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass Boeing den Auftrag doch noch bekommen hat, obwohl Airbus klar besser aufgestellt war?


Es ging wahrscheinlich auch um Arbeitsplätze, Obama hat in den USA eine schwere Position. Es gibt auch verschiedene Gruppen, die im mangelnden Patriotismus vorwerfen, vllt. wollte er ihnen nicht einen weiteren (wenn auch eigentlich nicht begründeten) Grund geben, ihn zu kritisieren.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wie passt das zusammen, meinst du hier gibt es zu wenig Patriotismus und in Amerika zu viel?



Wie die USA mit ihrem Patriotismus umgehen, ist ihre Sache, die Franzosen sind ja nicht weniger "schlimm". Nur bei uns gibts das eben nicht.
Warum? Weil die Geschichte nicht "vorteilhaft" verlaufen ist? Das sollte man zwar nicht vergessen, aber das bezieht sich ja nicht mehr auf die Leute, die jetzt das Land formen (wollen oder werden).



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir ja eigentlich zu, aber viele Einwanderer aus der Türkei (und auch aus anderen Staaten) sehen sich eher als Türke (oder Bürger des jeweiligen Herkunftslandes). Ich habe ja nichts gegen Einwanderung, aber meiner Meinung nach muss das Ziel sein, die Einwanderer zu assimilieren, daher sie sollten zu deutschen werden, nicht zu integrieren. Ich denke nicht, das das Prinzip Multikulti funktioniert und/oder erstrebenswert ist. Im Normalfall sollte Assimielierung automatisch erfolgen, dafür muss die Gesellschaft aber Assimilierung fordern. Damit meine ich nicht unter Androhung von Strafen oder ähnlichen (was einige Politiker fordern), sondern durch eine Erwartungshaltung. Wenn etwas normal ist, wird es auch schneller von neuen Mitgliedern der Gesellschaft angenommen. Ich selbst habe kein Problem mit Patriotismus und halte ihn in Maßen für wünschenswert.



Wenn jemand in die USA auswandert um dort zu leben und seinen Kinder eine Zukunft geben will, dann passt er sich der Gesellschaft an und agiert mit ihr. Er fühlt sich dann als Amerikaner, als Teil des Landes, in dem er lebt. Er gibt seinen Kinder trotzdem seine kulturellen Wurzeln mit lehrt sie, wie sie in diesem Land leben müssen. Das haben schon Millionen Menschen vor ihm so gemacht und das machen auch noch viele andere so nach ihm. Wieso das den Türken (oder anderen Menschen) in Deutschland so schwer fällt, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Mag sein, dass sich die deutsche Gesellschaft von der amerikanischen dahingehend unterscheidet, dass sie die Türken immer als Türken bezeichnen, egal ob sie einen deutschen Pass haben.
Wenn du hier einen türkisch stämmigen Deutschen fragst, woher er genau kommt, dann erwartest du, dass er sagt, dass er aus Anatolien stammt, aber nicht aus Duisburg (da ist er aber geboren, von dort stammt er).
Machst du das gleiche in den USA mit einem asiatisch stämmigen Amerikaner, dann kommt da nie "Vietnam" raus, sondern immer ein Bundesstaat.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, aber dies machen eben nur einen kleinen Teil der Bevölkerung aus. Es ging doch nur darum, ob in einer religiösen Gesellschaft Forschung in größerem Ausmaß überhaupt möglich ist. In den USA ist das der Fall.



Wie religiös ist Deutschland nochmal?
Schau mal nach Süddeutschland, dort leben auch viele religiöse Menschen (in Bayerischen Schulen soll das Kreuz hängen), trotzdem gibt es dort phantastische Unis und eine sehr produktive Bevölkerung.



refraiser schrieb:


> Es ging wahrscheinlich auch um Arbeitsplätze, Obama hat in den USA eine schwere Position. Es gibt auch verschiedene Gruppen, die im mangelnden Patriotismus vorwerfen, vllt. wollte er ihnen nicht einen weiteren (wenn auch eigentlich nicht begründeten) Grund geben, ihn zu kritisieren.



Er hat die Entscheidung getroffen, weil eine Lobby ihm gesagt hat, dass er das machen soll.


----------



## refraiser (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in die USA auswandert um dort zu leben und seinen Kinder eine Zukunft geben will, dann passt er sich der Gesellschaft an und agiert mit ihr. Er fühlt sich dann als Amerikaner, als Teil des Landes, in dem er lebt. Er gibt seinen Kinder trotzdem seine kulturellen Wurzeln mit lehrt sie, wie sie in diesem Land leben müssen. Das haben schon Millionen Menschen vor ihm so gemacht und das machen auch noch viele andere so nach ihm. Wieso das den Türken (oder anderen Menschen) in Deutschland so schwer fällt, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Mag sein, dass sich die deutsche Gesellschaft von der amerikanischen dahingehend unterscheidet, dass sie die Türken immer als Türken bezeichnen, egal ob sie einen deutschen Pass haben.
> Wenn du hier einen türkisch stämmigen Deutschen fragst, woher er genau kommt, dann erwartest du, dass er sagt, dass er aus Anatolien stammt, aber nicht aus Duisburg (da ist er aber geboren, von dort stammt er).
> Machst du das gleiche in den USA mit einem asiatisch stämmigen Amerikaner, dann kommt da nie "Vietnam" raus, sondern immer ein Bundesstaat.


Wenn ich die Entscheidung treffen würde, in Japan leben zu wollen, dann würde ich von mir durchaus verlangen das ich mich dort assimiliere und meine "westlichen" Lebensgewohnheiten hinter mir zu lassen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie religiös ist Deutschland nochmal?
> Schau mal nach Süddeutschland, dort leben auch viele religiöse Menschen (in Bayerischen Schulen soll das Kreuz hängen), trotzdem gibt es dort phantastische Unis und eine sehr produktive Bevölkerung.


Ich behaupte ja nicht das Religion die Forschung behindert, sondern das eine starke, evtl. staatsprägende Stellung sich meist negativ auf die Forschung auswirkt.

Außerdem noch ein Zitat von Wikipedia:


> Wie überall in Deutschland wächst der Anteil konfessionell ungebundener Einwohner.





quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er hat die Entscheidung getroffen, weil eine Lobby ihm gesagt hat, dass er das machen soll.


Das lässt sich nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Entscheidung treffen würde, in Japan leben zu wollen, dann würde ich von mir durchaus verlangen das ich mich dort assimiliere und meine "westlichen" Lebensgewohnheiten hinter mir zu lassen.



Japan hat mehr westliches an sich als jedes arabisches Land. 



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich behaupte ja nicht das Religion die Forschung behindert, sondern das eine starke, evtl. staatsprägende Stellung sich meist negativ auf die Forschung auswirkt.



Aber wie auch in Deutschland ist in den USA Staat und Kirche voneinander getrennt.
In anderen Staaten der Erde ist das eben nicht so.



refraiser schrieb:


> Das lässt sich nicht zweifelsfrei feststellen.



Könnte man das beweisen, wäre es Bestechung und damit wäre es der Untergang der amerikanischen Administration.


----------



## refraiser (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Japan hat mehr westliches an sich als jedes arabisches Land.


Ja, ich habe es jetzt nur als Beispiel genannt. Ich kann auch schreiben nach Katar, es läuft auf das Gleiche hinaus.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie auch in Deutschland ist in den USA Staat und Kirche voneinander getrennt.
> In anderen Staaten der Erde ist das eben nicht so.


Ja, wobei bei uns Kirchenvertreter in vielen staatlichen Aussschüssen bzw. Stellen sitzen.
Die Kirche ist also auch in Europa bzw. Deutschland fest verankert.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Könnte man das beweisen, wäre es Bestechung und damit wäre es der Untergang der amerikanischen Administration.


Die Republikaner würden versuchen Obama aus dem Amt zu verbannen, wahrscheinlich würde es ihnen gelingen. Ich glaube nicht das deswegen gleich Chaos in den Vereinigten Staaten ausbricht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe es jetzt nur als Beispiel genannt. Ich kann auch schreiben nach Katar, es läuft auf das Gleiche hinaus.



Dann versuch mal in Katar deinem christlichen Glauben nachzugehen. 
In Japan kannst du das.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ja, wobei bei uns Kirchenvertreter in vielen staatlichen Aussschüssen bzw. Stellen sitzen.
> Die Kirche ist also auch in Europa bzw. Deutschland fest verankert.



Die Politiker sitzen im Aufsichtsrat der öffentlich rechtlichen Fernsehsender, trotzdem sind die (angeblich) unabhängig.



refraiser schrieb:


> Die Republikaner würden versuchen Obama aus dem Amt zu verbannen, wahrscheinlich würde es ihnen gelingen. Ich glaube nicht das deswegen gleich Chaos in den Vereinigten Staaten ausbricht.



Chaos meine ich nicht, die derzeitig amerikanische Administration wäre korrupt und würde entfernt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wenn jemand in die USA auswandert um dort zu leben und seinen Kinder eine Zukunft geben will, dann passt er sich der Gesellschaft an und agiert mit ihr. Er fühlt sich dann als Amerikaner, als Teil des Landes, in dem er lebt. Er gibt seinen Kinder trotzdem seine kulturellen Wurzeln mit lehrt sie, wie sie in diesem Land leben müssen. Das haben schon Millionen Menschen vor ihm so gemacht und das machen auch noch viele andere so nach ihm. Wieso das den Türken (oder anderen Menschen) in Deutschland so schwer fällt, kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Mag sein, dass sich die deutsche Gesellschaft von der amerikanischen dahingehend unterscheidet, dass sie die Türken immer als Türken bezeichnen, egal ob sie einen deutschen Pass haben.
> Wenn du hier einen türkisch stämmigen Deutschen fragst, woher er genau kommt, dann erwartest du, dass er sagt, dass er aus Anatolien stammt, aber nicht aus Duisburg (da ist er aber geboren, von dort stammt er).
> Machst du das gleiche in den USA mit einem asiatisch stämmigen Amerikaner, dann kommt da nie "Vietnam" raus, sondern immer ein Bundesstaat.



In Deutschland wirst du auch oft seinen Wohnort hören, bei Mitgliedern der zweiten Generation (und die erste sollte mitlerweile nicht mehr die Mehrheit der türkischstämmigen ausmachen) sowieso. Trotzdem werden viele Leute nicht klar mit "Deutscher" antworten, wenn du sie fragst, was sie sind. Und das liegt nicht nur an ihnen. Denn in den USA wirst du vom ersten Tag als US-Bürger behandelt wirst (wenn auch ggf. einer der falschen Rasse...). In Deutschland ist selbst der in zweiter Generation in Deutschland lebende Gemüsehändler, der mit dem urdeutschen CSU-Wähler von gegenüber mehr Werte gemeinsam hat, als dieser mit seiner eigenen Tochter (lesbisch, Goth, studiert Psychologie mit Toxikologie im Nebenfach), ein "Türke".
Gibt Leute, die annehmen, dass das mit ein Grund ist für die sich eher noch verschlechternde Integration der dritten Generation: Wer sieht, dass die eigenen Eltern, die in Deutschland geboren wurden und Zeit ihres Lebens nach deutschen Werten gelebt haben, nicht akzeptiert werden, der sucht sich selbst auch einen anderen Bezugsrahmen - und das ist dann ggf. die Nationalität des Urgroßvaters. Der daraus entstehende türkische Nationalismus soll wohl z.T. selbst von echten Türken irritiert betrachtet werden und die sind nun wirklich nicht unerfahren darin, das Türkentum über alles zu loben...



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dann versuch mal in Katar deinem christlichen Glauben nachzugehen.
> In Japan kannst du das.



Es ist nicht sonderlich schwer, einen unserer Öl-$-Abnehmer zu nennen, der Religionsfreiheit radikal unterdrückt, aber ausgerechnet Katar erlaubt Kirchen und christliche Messen, wenn man Wiki trauen darf


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Deutschland wirst du auch oft seinen Wohnort hören, bei Mitgliedern der zweiten Generation (und die erste sollte mitlerweile nicht mehr die Mehrheit der türkischstämmigen ausmachen) sowieso. Trotzdem werden viele Leute nicht klar mit "Deutscher" antworten, wenn du sie fragst, was sie sind. Und das liegt nicht nur an ihnen. Denn in den USA wirst du vom ersten Tag als US-Bürger behandelt wirst (wenn auch ggf. einer der falschen Rasse...). In Deutschland ist selbst der in zweiter Generation in Deutschland lebende Gemüsehändler, der mit dem urdeutschen CSU-Wähler von gegenüber mehr Werte gemeinsam hat, als dieser mit seiner eigenen Tochter (lesbisch, Goth, studiert Psychologie mit Toxikologie im Nebenfach), ein "Türke".
> Gibt Leute, die annehmen, dass das mit ein Grund ist für die sich eher noch verschlechternde Integration der dritten Generation: Wer sieht, dass die eigenen Eltern, die in Deutschland geboren wurden und Zeit ihres Lebens nach deutschen Werten gelebt haben, nicht akzeptiert werden, der sucht sich selbst auch einen anderen Bezugsrahmen - und das ist dann ggf. die Nationalität des Urgroßvaters. Der daraus entstehende türkische Nationalismus soll wohl z.T. selbst von echten Türken irritiert betrachtet werden und die sind nun wirklich nicht unerfahren darin, das Türkentum über alles zu loben...



Ich kann dir folgen, aber da sind wir dann schon bei der Sache.
Willst du das den Türken ankreiden, dass sie sich nicht integrieren wollen oder der allgemeinen Gesellschaft, für die ein Deutscher blonde Haare und blaue Augen haben muss?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist nicht sonderlich schwer, einen unserer Öl-$-Abnehmer zu nennen, der Religionsfreiheit radikal unterdrückt, aber ausgerechnet Katar erlaubt Kirchen und christliche Messen, wenn man Wiki trauen darf


 
In der Türkei kannst du auch Kirchen bauen und christliche Messen abhalten. Wie viele Kirchen sind in den letzten 20 Jahren in der Türkei gebaut worden? 
Ich war ja mal in Dubai. Ist zwar jetzt nicht Katar, aber die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate sind schon sehr offen für andere Kulturen. Sie haben Arbeitnehmerrechte, du kannst in den Kinos Hollywood Filme gucken, Frauen müssen sich nicht verschleiern, aber trotzdem ist der Islam Staatsreligion und auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob andere Religion dort verboten oder nur geduldet werden, ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der dort seinem christlichen Glauben nach ging.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich kann dir folgen, aber da sind wir dann schon bei der Sache.
> Willst du das den Türken ankreiden, dass sie sich nicht integrieren wollen oder der allgemeinen Gesellschaft, für die ein Deutscher blonde Haare und blaue Augen haben muss?



Beiden. Deutschland sagt "assimiliert" euch, dreht sich um und macht sonstwas. 30 Jahre später stellt es fest, dass die sich nicht assimiliert haben... Ob sie es zwischenzeitlich versucht haben, ist stellenweise schwer nachzuvollziehen - aber eine Aussicht auf Erfolg hatten die meisten imho nie (zum mal nie vergessen darf, welche Bildungsebene Deutschland seinerzeit importiert hat: Diejenigen, die in der Türkei keine brauchbare Arbeit finden konnten. Vergleichbare Deutsche würden sich -Motivation hin oder her- vermutlich auch schwer tun, eine fremde Sprache, Kultur, Geschichte,... in Heimarbeit zu lernen). Heute versuchen sie es gar nicht mehr 
Imho eine ähnliche Situation wie in Palästina: Man kann sich gegenseitig die Fehler der Vergangenheit vorwerfen und fordern dass das Gegenüber erstmal sämtliche Forderungen zu vollster Zufriedenheit erfüllt.
Oder beide Seiten können sich Gedanken darüber machen, was eine "Gemeinschaft" eigentlich ist.



> In der Türkei kannst du auch Kirchen bauen und christliche Messen abhalten. Wie viele Kirchen sind in den letzten 20 Jahren in der Türkei gebaut worden?



Du kannst in der Türkei keinen religiösen Bau errichten, außer eine Moschee. Du kannst allenfalls als Verein versuchen, eine Gebäude zu errichten und das dann inoffiziell als Kirche nutzen.



> Ich war ja mal in Dubai. Ist zwar jetzt nicht Katar, aber die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate sind schon sehr offen für andere Kulturen. Sie haben Arbeitnehmerrechte, du kannst in den Kinos Hollywood Filme gucken, Frauen müssen sich nicht verschleiern, aber trotzdem ist der Islam Staatsreligion und auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob andere Religion dort verboten oder nur geduldet werden, ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der dort seinem christlichen Glauben nach ging.


 
VAR: keine Konvertierung vom Islam erlaubt, keine Verbreitung von Religion erlaubt (z.B. keine Kreuze außen an der Kirche) - Kirchen als solche gibts aber.
Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Land einen Ausländeranteil von ca. 80% hat (aber Deutschland macht sich Sorgen, von der arabischen Kultur vereinnamt zu werden...), nicht gerade prall.


----------



## quantenslipstream (22. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Beiden. Deutschland sagt "assimiliert" euch, dreht sich um und macht sonstwas. 30 Jahre später stellt es fest, dass die sich nicht assimiliert haben... Ob sie es zwischenzeitlich versucht haben, ist stellenweise schwer nachzuvollziehen - aber eine Aussicht auf Erfolg hatten die meisten imho nie (zum mal nie vergessen darf, welche Bildungsebene Deutschland seinerzeit importiert hat: Diejenigen, die in der Türkei keine brauchbare Arbeit finden konnten. Vergleichbare Deutsche würden sich -Motivation hin oder her- vermutlich auch schwer tun, eine fremde Sprache, Kultur, Geschichte,... in Heimarbeit zu lernen). Heute versuchen sie es gar nicht mehr



Das ist natürlich klar, damals, in den 60ern sind halt die gekommen, die eben keine Wahl hatten, weil sie in der Heimat keine Chancen auf den Arbeitsmarkt hatten und hier wurden eben Leute gebraucht, die "anpacken" konnten.
Heute versucht man die Leute zu locken, die schon "ausgebildet" sind. Aber trotzdem hat man eben nun die Nachfahren der Einwanderer "an der Backe".
Trotzdem ist das, was Deutschland tut, sehr halbherzig. Die jungen türkisch stämmigen Leute sind ja nicht blöd, ihnen muss man die Chancen einräumen, aber das fängt halt im Kindergarten an, auch wenn sich das wie eine Phrase anhört.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Imho eine ähnliche Situation wie in Palästina: Man kann sich gegenseitig die Fehler der Vergangenheit vorwerfen und fordern dass das Gegenüber erstmal sämtliche Forderungen zu vollster Zufriedenheit erfüllt.
> Oder beide Seiten können sich Gedanken darüber machen, was eine "Gemeinschaft" eigentlich ist.



Wie in Palästina ist das eine Frage des gemeinsamen Kompromiss. Geben beide nicht nach, dann führt das zu nichts.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst in der Türkei keinen religiösen Bau errichten, außer eine Moschee. Du kannst allenfalls als Verein versuchen, eine Gebäude zu errichten und das dann inoffiziell als Kirche nutzen.



Aha, das ist ja noch schlimmer als es meines Wissens war. Nun ja, stellt sich dann wieder die Frage, was man machen muss, um in den "Club der Christen" zu kommen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> VAR: keine Konvertierung vom Islam erlaubt, keine Verbreitung von Religion erlaubt (z.B. keine Kreuze außen an der Kirche) - Kirchen als solche gibts aber.
> Wenn man bedenkt, dass das Land einen Ausländeranteil von ca. 80% hat (aber Deutschland macht sich Sorgen, von der arabischen Kultur vereinnamt zu werden...), nicht gerade prall.



Eben weil sie ja so einen hohen Ausländeranteil haben, schränken sie das ein. einerseits wohl um sich selbst zu schützen, aber solche Gesellschaften sind dann eben von Meinungsfreiheit und Menschenrechten noch sehr weit entfernt.
Aber du kannst da auch offen dein Kreuz an deiner Kette tragen, was in Saudi Arabien nicht möglich ist.


----------



## refraiser (22. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Willst du das den Türken ankreiden, dass sie sich nicht integrieren wollen oder der allgemeinen Gesellschaft, für die ein Deutscher blonde Haare und blaue Augen haben muss?


Ich denke das es durchaus einige Deutsche gibt, für die ein Deutscher blonde Haare und blaue Augen haben sollte. Der Großteil der Deutschen sieht in Ausländern aus der arabischen Welt (Ich zähle die Türkei jetzt einfach mal dazu.) grundsätzlich keine Probleme, denkt aber das die meisten Türken dem Bild des durch Sendungen wie Mitten im Leben, Taff, Schulermittler u.s.w. vermittelten Assi-Türken entsprechen der von Hartz IV lebt, seine Frau schlägt und Mitbürger beleidigt und angreift. Ich denke auch das die meisten wissen, das es Türken gibt, die sich gut integrieren (assimilieren), aber diese so extrem in der Minderzahl sind, das sich Einwanderung aus Deutscher Sicht nicht lohnt.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> In der Türkei kannst du auch Kirchen bauen und christliche Messen abhalten. Wie viele Kirchen sind in den letzten 20 Jahren in der Türkei gebaut worden?
> Ich war ja mal in Dubai. Ist zwar jetzt nicht Katar, aber die Vereinigten Arabischen Emirate sind schon sehr offen für andere Kulturen. Sie haben Arbeitnehmerrechte, du kannst in den Kinos Hollywood Filme gucken, Frauen müssen sich nicht verschleiern, aber trotzdem ist der Islam Staatsreligion und auch wenn ich nicht weiß, ob andere Religion dort verboten oder nur geduldet werden, ich hab noch keinen gesehen, der dort seinem christlichen Glauben nach ging.


Das ist wieder eine Frage der Kultur, die arabische Welt hängt halt teilweise im Mittelalter fest. Viele westlich orientierte Herrscher versuchen dies durch moderne Ansätze zu kompensieren, aber es fehlt eine Kultur der Aufklärung, die sich hier auch erst langsam durchsetzte. Natürlich könnte der Westen diesen Vorgang beschleunigen, aber die Folgen wären nicht absehbar.

Wir könnten auch in China die Demokratie einführen, aber für einen sehr hohen Preis. Diesen Preis, sind wir (zum Glück), nicht bereit zu zahlen.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich klar, damals, in den 60ern sind halt die gekommen, die eben keine Wahl hatten, weil sie in der Heimat keine Chancen auf den Arbeitsmarkt hatten und hier wurden eben Leute gebraucht, die "anpacken" konnten.
> Heute versucht man die Leute zu locken, die schon "ausgebildet" sind. Aber trotzdem hat man eben nun die Nachfahren der Einwanderer "an der Backe".
> Trotzdem ist das, was Deutschland tut, sehr halbherzig. Die jungen türkisch stämmigen Leute sind ja nicht blöd, ihnen muss man die Chancen einräumen, aber das fängt halt im Kindergarten an, auch wenn sich das wie eine Phrase anhört.


Selbstverständlich sind sie nicht blöd, schließlich gibt es keine völkerspezifischen Gene, wie Sarrazin meint.
Aber diese Förderung gibt es nicht in ausreichendem Maße, das ist ein Schwerstfehler, der sich, wenn Deutschland nicht aufwacht, auch in den folgenden Generationen bemerkbar machen wird. 



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie in Palästina ist das eine Frage des gemeinsamen Kompromiss. Geben beide nicht nach, dann führt das zu nichts.


Das Problem ist doch, das beide Recht haben. Man kann dort nicht einfach einer Seite einwandfrei recht geben, da beide berechtigte Ansprüche haben. Nur, das Land gibt es halt nur einmal. Palästina war bereit einen sehr großen Kompromiss einzugehen, der auch innerhalb Palästinas umstritten gewesen wäre. Das Problem lässt sich, wie viele Probleme, am besten durch eine Verbesserung des Lebensstandards und der Bildung lösen. Nur dafür bräuchte man Frieden.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eben weil sie ja so einen hohen Ausländeranteil haben, schränken sie das ein. einerseits wohl um sich selbst zu schützen, aber solche Gesellschaften sind dann eben von Meinungsfreiheit und Menschenrechten noch sehr weit entfernt.
> Aber du kannst da auch offen dein Kreuz an deiner Kette tragen, was in Saudi Arabien nicht möglich ist.


Das ist aber, wie beschrieben, ein historisch begründbares Problem.


----------



## On/OFF (27. März 2011)

Ich habe auch für ja gestimmt.   

Religion allgemein ist überholt , hindert die Menschheit sich weiterzuentwickeln. Historische Sachen (Gebäude etc)  sollten erhalten werden, als Mahnmal an die Gehirnwäsche. Kirchen = Versicherungen . Tun einen nur verunsichern . Deswegen sind die so reich. Versicherung sind die modernen Kirchen , und spielen wie damals auch die Kirchen mit der Angst des Menschen . 

Ich bin nicht getauft etc , habe aber Trotzdem meinen Glauben irgendwie . Und ich würde behaupten jeder Memsch hätte auch diesen Glauben auch ohne Rekigionen.


----------



## jobo (27. März 2011)

Nein, aber nur wenn es wirklich der freie Willen ist. Jeder hat das Recht auf seine Religion und so...


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für ja gestimmt.
> 
> Religion allgemein ist überholt , hindert die Menschheit sich weiterzuentwickeln.


In der Umfrage geht es aber eher darum, ob wir diese Religion im Bezug auf Moscheebauten einschränken wollen oder nicht. Nicht ob Religion sinnvoll ist oder nicht.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für ja gestimmt.
> Historische Sachen (Gebäude etc)  sollten erhalten werden, als Mahnmal an die Gehirnwäsche.


Dann wären ja pberall Mahnmäler, wenn man einige erhalten würde, würde das ja gehen, aber wer zahlt die riesigen Kosten für die Instandhaltung.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Kirchen = Versicherungen . Tun einen nur verunsichern . Deswegen sind die so reich. Versicherung sind die modernen Kirchen , und spielen wie damals auch die Kirchen mit der Angst des Menschen .


Versicherungen versichern aber eine reale Gefahr, es ist möglich das wir uns z.B. einen Arm brechen oder Krebs haben. Dann wäre ich schon ganz glücklich wenn ich eine gute Krankenversicherung hätte. Kirchen haben den Menschen eine Gefahr weißgemacht, die es gar nicht gibt. Für diese Gefahr braucht man also auch keine Versicherung.



On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht getauft etc , habe aber Trotzdem meinen Glauben irgendwie . Und ich würde behaupten jeder Memsch hätte auch diesen Glauben auch ohne Rekigionen.


Ich glaube an gar nichts religiöses und auch nicht an irgendwelche Naturphänomene oder ähnliches. Oder meinst du was anderes, ich weiß ja nicht was du mit diesem Glauben meinst.



jobo schrieb:


> Nein, aber nur wenn es wirklich der freie Willen ist.


Was hat das mit freier Willen zu tun?


----------



## KaitoKid (28. März 2011)

Ich finde, jeder hat das Recht, zu bauen was er will!
Ganz abgesehen von Religionsfreiheit.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Ich habe auch für ja gestimmt.
> 
> Religion allgemein ist überholt , hindert die Menschheit sich weiterzuentwickeln. Historische Sachen (Gebäude etc)  sollten erhalten werden, als Mahnmal an die Gehirnwäsche. Kirchen = Versicherungen . Tun einen nur verunsichern . Deswegen sind die so reich. Versicherung sind die modernen Kirchen , und spielen wie damals auch die Kirchen mit der Angst des Menschen .
> 
> Ich bin nicht getauft etc , habe aber Trotzdem meinen Glauben irgendwie . Und ich würde behaupten jeder Memsch hätte auch diesen Glauben auch ohne Rekigionen.


 
Ich stimme dir zwar zu, was du von Religion und Kirche hältst, aber deshalb können wir anderen Menschen noch lange nicht unsere Weltanschauung aufdrücken.

Ich bin nach wie vor gegen ein Verbot, solange mich kein Singsang um 4 Uhr morgens aus den Federn reißt. Glocken o. ä. fände ich okay.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Ich stimme dir zwar zu, was du von Religion und Kirche hältst, aber deshalb können wir anderen Menschen noch lange nicht unsere Weltanschauung aufdrücken.


Viele der positivsten Veränderungen in der Weltgeschichte wurden durch Zwang erreicht. Natürlich ginge das heute nicht, aber viel zu wenige Leute beschäftigen sich damit ob sie daran Glauben sollen oder nicht und was die Kirche eigentlich für eine Institution ist.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

Welche denn? Wenn der Wille der Masse unterdrückt wird, wird sich der Staat nicht lange behaupten können.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Welche denn? Wenn der Wille der Masse unterdrückt wird, wird sich der Staat nicht lange behaupten können.


Wenn der Staat sich behaupten will, Rückhalt innerhalb seines Apparates hat, die Bevölkerung stark genug unterdrückt und keine Einwirkungen von außen (z.B. Intervention anderer Staaten) schon.

Die Alliierten im 2. WK im Bezug auf Deutschland wären ein Beispiel dafür. Ich halte das schon für sehr positiv.


----------



## Pagz (28. März 2011)

Deutschland hat damals etliche Millionen Menschne getötet, dazu stand die Dt. Bevölkerung ja auch nicht wircklich geschlossen hinter Hitler. Aufgezwungen wurde denen also nichts, dazu kann man das wohl schlecht mit Minaretten vergleichen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Viele der positivsten Veränderungen in der Weltgeschichte wurden durch Zwang erreicht.



Und alle negativen auch...


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

@refraiser: Ich kenn da etwas historisches bezüglich Religion und aufzwingen: Nennt sich Kirche. Das Ergebnis davon kritisierst du, aber die selben Mittel sind dir recht. Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

Robin123 schrieb:


> Deutschland hat damals etliche Millionen Menschne getötet, dazu stand die Dt. Bevölkerung ja auch nicht wircklich geschlossen hinter Hitler. Aufgezwungen wurde denen also nichts, dazu kann man das wohl schlecht mit Minaretten vergleichen


Natürlich, indem die Alliierten Hitler bzw. die deutsche Armee besiegt haben. Ich glaube kaum das die deutschen in einer Abstimmung entschieden haben ob sie besiegt werden wollen oder nicht. Ich habe das Beispiel auch eher in Bezug auf Zwang in der Geschichte, als zu Minaretten, gemeint.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und alle negativen auch...


Nein, es gab einige Revoulutionen, die sehr negativ endeten und vom Volk getragen wurden.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> @refraiser: Ich kenn da etwas historisches bezüglich Religion und aufzwingen: Nennt sich Kirche. Das Ergebnis davon kritisierst du, aber die selben Mittel sind dir recht. Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.


Ich möchte das Mittel nicht verwenden, ich wollte nur sagen, das es auch eine Möglichkeit ist. Auch wenn sie nicht infrage kommt.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Natürlich, indem die Alliierten Hitler bzw. die deutsche Armee besiegt haben. Ich glaube kaum das die deutschen in einer Abstimmung entschieden haben ob sie besiegt werden wollen oder nicht. Ich habe das Beispiel auch eher in Bezug auf Zwang in der Geschichte, als zu Minaretten, gemeint.


Hätten sie aber die Möglichkeit gehabt... und da sind wir wieder beim Aufzwingen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Nein, es gab einige Revoulutionen, die sehr negativ endeten und vom Volk getragen wurden.


Die bilden die Ausnahme und genau diese Länder haben nicht lange überlebt bzw. stehen kurz davor zu fallen.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich möchte das Mittel nicht verwenden, ich wollte nur sagen, das es auch eine Möglichkeit ist. Auch wenn sie nicht infrage kommt.


Welche Mittel meinst du dann? Aufzwingen heißt für mich Friss oder stirb, egal in welcher Form.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Hätten sie aber die Möglichkeit gehabt... und da sind wir wieder beim Aufzwingen.


Die Alliierten haben Deutschland diese Niederlage aufgezwungen, sie war nicht freiwillig. Das ist doch der Punkt.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Die bilden die Ausnahme und genau diese Länder haben nicht lange überlebt bzw. stehen kurz davor zu fallen.


Das hängt aber zum großen Teil mit der damaligen Situation zusammen. Länder, in denen es eine Revoulution gab die in Unterdrückung endeten, waren meistens schon davor instabil. Es gibt auch viele Beispiele für instabile Länder mit demokratischen Revoulutionen, die politisch instabil waren/sind.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Welche Mittel meinst du dann? Aufzwingen heißt für mich Friss oder stirb, egal in welcher Form.


Es gibt durchaus verschiede Stufen von Zwang, es besteht ein Unterschied dazwischen ob man wenn man z.B. in einem Staat in dem das Christentum und das missionieren verboten ist, missioniert und dann hingerichtet wird oder ob man "nur" des Landes verwiesen wird. 

Ich wollte mit meinem Post eigentlich ausdrücken, das es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt, etwas durchzusetzen und Zwang eine davon ist. Ob es aber infrage kommt Zwang anzuwenden, ist etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## m-o-m-o (28. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Die Alliierten haben Deutschland diese Niederlage aufgezwungen, sie war nicht freiwillig. Das ist doch der Punkt.


Das wollte die Politik. Wir reden aber von der breiten Masse.




refraiser schrieb:


> Das hängt aber zum großen Teil mit der damaligen Situation zusammen. Länder, in denen es eine Revoulution gab die in Unterdrückung endeten, waren meistens schon davor instabil. Es gibt auch viele Beispiele für instabile Länder mit demokratischen Revoulutionen, die politisch instabil waren/sind.


Exakt, deswegen ging die Revolution auch schief 



refraiser schrieb:


> Es gibt durchaus verschiede Stufen von Zwang, es besteht ein Unterschied dazwischen ob man wenn man z.B. in einem Staat in dem das Christentum und das missionieren verboten ist, missioniert und dann hingerichtet wird oder ob man "nur" des Landes verwiesen wird.


Aber die Tatsache, dass ein Land intolerant ist, macht es für mich schlimm. Dabei ist mir die Form der Strafe praktisch egal. Ich finde China ja auch nicht besser als die DDR.



refraiser schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit meinem Post eigentlich ausdrücken, das es verschiedene Möglichkeiten gibt, etwas durchzusetzen und Zwang eine davon ist. Ob es aber infrage kommt Zwang anzuwenden, ist etwas ganz anderes.


Mir kam das wegen deinem ersten Satz aber anders vor:



			
				refraiser schrieb:
			
		

> Viele der positivsten Veränderungen in der Weltgeschichte wurden durch Zwang erreicht. Natürlich ginge das heute nicht, aber viel zu wenige Leute beschäftigen sich damit ob sie daran Glauben sollen oder nicht und was die Kirche eigentlich für eine Institution ist.


----------



## refraiser (28. März 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Das wollte die Politik. Wir reden aber von der breiten Masse.


Natürlich war es eine politische Entscheidung, aber ihre Durchsetzung erforderte Zwang. Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, das die breite Masse Zwang wünscht.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Exakt, deswegen ging die Revolution auch schief


Ja, aber sie wäre vllt. auch schief gegangen, wenn sie demokratisch gesehen wäre. Genauso wie einige schiefgegangene demokratische Revoulutionen, vllt. mit Zwang funktioniert hätten. Ich will gar nicht sagen, das ich das gut finde, aber es ist so. Und ein zum Westen hin freundlich Gesinnter Herrscher der weniger Menschenrechtrsverstöße begeht als die Taliban, wäre mir lieber als die Taliban.



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Aber die Tatsache, dass ein Land intolerant ist, macht es für mich schlimm. Dabei ist mir die Form der Strafe praktisch egal. Ich finde China ja auch nicht besser als die DDR.


Zwischen China und der DDR gibt es riesiege Unterschiede. Natürlich ist es schlimm, wenn jmd. oder ein Land intolerant ist, das heißt aber nicht, das es mir egal wäre, wie intolerant es ist. Ein Einbruch und ein Mord sind beides Straftaten, deswegeb sind sie aber nicht gleich schlimm.




m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Mir kam das wegen deinem ersten Satz aber anders vor:


Das war unglücklich formuliert, ich wohlte damit nur sagen, das Zwang nicht immer negativ war. Das heißt aber nicht, das er wünschenswert wäre.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2011)

Irgendwie gleitet das hier etwas ab. Wenn man sich gegen eine typische Moschee ausspricht müßte man ja auch auch gegen Synagogen oder Bauten anderer Glaubensrichtungen sein. Klar kan man hier keine Minarette wie in den Ursprungsländern bauen, aber gegen den Stil dürfte eigendlich keiner was haben


----------



## Woohoo (29. März 2011)

Also bei mir ruft schon der Muezzin und in der Uni bekamen die Gläubigen einen Raum in der Bibliothek in dem sie ihre Teppiche ausrollen dürfen. Auch wenn Jacken nicht erlaubt waren in der Bib. haben die einen riesen Radau gemacht bis sie ihre Sondergenehmigung bekommen haben. Aber sicher in der Uni Gebetsräume, die haben da wohl wirklich nichts zu suchen.
Dann noch Moscheen die mit Integrationskurse werben und dann wenn das Ding steht alles wieder streichen. Und wenn man sich der Moschee nähert und sich das "offene" Gotteshaus ansehen will wird man von mehreren Menschen umringt und wird "höflich" gefragt was man hier will und dann vom Gelände geführt. 
So darf es nicht laufen und so verhält man sich auch einfach nicht wenn man doch eine "Gastreligion" ist.  Ob es ein Verbot sein muss weiß ich nicht aber ganz geheuer ist mir der Verein nicht und die Religion schon mal gar nicht. Kein Land in dem diese Religion die Mehrheit hat ist ein Land in dem ich leben möchte, vielleicht noch die Türkei und dann in Istanbul.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Nein, es gab einige Revoulutionen, die sehr negativ endeten und vom Volk getragen wurden.



Revolutionen sind deiner Meinung nach also frei von Zwängen?
Diese -sagen wir:- abstruse Ansicht auszudiskutieren dürfte wohl den Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen...




Woohoo schrieb:


> Also bei mir ruft schon der Muezzin und in der Uni bekamen die Gläubigen einen Raum in der Bibliothek in dem sie ihre Teppiche ausrollen dürfen.



Stell dir vor: Bei mir an der Uni haben Gläubige eine komplette Kirche und eine eigene Fakultät


----------



## Woohoo (29. März 2011)

> Stell dir vor: Bei mir an der Uni haben Gläubige eine komplette Kirche und eine eigene Fakultät



Unglaublich.


----------



## refraiser (29. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Revolutionen sind deiner Meinung nach also frei von Zwängen?
> Diese -sagen wir:- abstruse Ansicht auszudiskutieren dürfte wohl den Rahmen dieses Threads sprengen...


Ich habe nur starke Zwänge mit einbezogen, wenn man Zwang aber so sieht, gab es in fast jeder politisch guten und schlechten Entscheidung Zwang und wir ständen wieder am Anfang der Diskussion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

Wenn Leute bei der Durchsetzung politischer Interessen sterben, würde ich das durchaus nicht als "leichten Zwang" bezeichnen - aber gut, lassen wir das. Hier gehts um Minarette.


----------



## widder0815 (30. März 2011)

Ich stimme da gegen weil ... mir geht schon das Kirchen gebimmel auf den sak , da soll nicht auch noch son Lautes aaalaaaaaa maaaahaaaa blaaa dazu kommen .
Da ich ein ungetaufter Heide aus Ost GER bin , wäre ich in deren augen eh nur ein "ungläubiger" also nix da (geht wo anderst Rumschreien)


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn Leute bei der Durchsetzung politischer Interessen sterben, würde ich das durchaus nicht als "leichten Zwang" bezeichnen - aber gut, lassen wir das. Hier gehts um Minarette.


Bei fast allen gleichzeitigen Staats- und Regierungsveränderungen die man als Revoulution bezeichnen kann, sind Menschen gestorben. Wenn wir Zwang so extrem sehen, dann ist fast jede politische Entscheidung, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, aus einem Zwang entstanden bzw. von ihm beeinflusst worden.

Wenn das hier zu OT wird kannst du es gerne ausgliedern.


----------



## dr_breen (30. März 2011)

Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum alle meinen, dass in Deutschland ein Muezzin über Lautsprecher an den Minaretten zu Gebet aufruft. Eine einfache Lösung wäre es auf einem Radiosender zum Gebet aufzurufen (Nein, nicht die öffentlich rechtlichen Sender!). Ich finde das Glockenleuten von der Kirche in der Nachbarschaft ganz schön, aber das muss jeder für sich bewerten.

Zum Einwand bezüglich der Architektur: Eine Moschee muss nicht unbedingt hässlich aussehen und auch ein Minarett ist nicht zwangsweise ein Bestandteil des Aufbaus. Wenn ich mir so einige christliche Gebetshäuser anschaue, dann kann ich nur sagen: Schlimmer kann man es eh nicht machen.

Beispiele:
Seelenabschussrampe I
Seelenabschussrampe II
Seelenabschussrampe III
Seelenabschussrampe IV
Seelenabschussrampe V


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. März 2011)

Die Fotos sind aber auch so gemacht, dass das Motiv eben nicht schön rüberkommt.
Wobei ich die Kirche mit der markanten Dachform noch sehr ansprechend finde, mal was anderes als der sonstige Einheitsbrei.


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

*[x] Ja.*

Ich bin grundsätzlich kein Freund von religiösen Weltanschauungen und auch prinzipiell dafür, das Thema "Religion" aus Schulen (zugunsten von allgemeingültigem Ethik-Unterrricht) zu entfernen; allerdings muss man auch zugestehen, dass sich die christlichen Werte in der Vergangenheit stärker in Europa durchgesetzt haben, mit all den damit verbundenen Ausprägungen (Kirchenbau, Unterricht, Kreuz/Klassenräume etc.). Ähnlich verhält es sich in islamisch geprägten Ländern, nur eben mit Moscheen, Minaretten & Co.

Solange jedoch der Islam die Trennung von Staat & Religion nicht glaubwürdig vollzieht - und das ist in meinen Augen nicht gegeben - bin ich nicht dafür, den Bau von Minaretten und dergleichen zu unterstützen.

Vielleicht sollten sich die großen Religionen (die hierzulande vertreten sind) in naher Zukunft mal darauf verständigen, gemeinsame Gebetshäuser zu realisieren - was wäre umgekehrt so schlimm daran, derartige Zentren zu bauen, die gleichzeitig ein Ort der Begegnung sein könnten?!


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2011)

> Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht, warum alle meinen, dass in Deutschland ein Muezzin über Lautsprecher an den Minaretten zu Gebet aufruft.


Wäre eine gute Idee. In meiner alten Heimatstadt ruft der über Lautsprecher aber auch nicht jeden Tag. Interessant wäre auch wenn er auf deutsch rufen würde.


----------



## refraiser (30. März 2011)

serafen schrieb:


> dass sich die christlichen Werte in der Vergangenheit stärker in Europa durchgesetzt haben


Diese Werte sind Werte, die durch die Aufklärung zu Werten Europas wurden. Sie wurden nicht vom Christentum durchgesetzt bzw. gefördert.



serafen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich die großen Religionen (die hierzulande vertreten sind) in naher Zukunft mal darauf verständigen, gemeinsame Gebetshäuser zu realisieren - was wäre umgekehrt so schlimm daran, derartige Zentren zu bauen, die gleichzeitig ein Ort der Begegnung sein könnten?!


Das ist eine tolle Idee, aber ich glaube da gibt es in den meisten Religionen Vorbehalte.


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

Naja, Christentum & Wertebildung wollte ich auch nicht unmittelbar in Beziehung setzen - dagegen stünden auch ein paar dunkle Kapitel in der Geschichte *ggg*. Allerdings hat der Islam zur Aufklärung mindestens genauso wenig beigetragen ... das alte Wissen (Avicenna & Co.) lasse ich mal außen vor.

Vorbehalte kann man abbauen, es ist immer nur die Frage, ob es mit aller Ernsthaftigkeit gewollt ist/wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die Fotos sind aber auch so gemacht, dass das Motiv eben nicht schön rüberkommt.



In Bild 2 ist definitiv das Gegenteil der Fall. Da hat der Fotograf garantiert ne halbe Stunde nach einer Position suchen mussen, die nicht nach 70er Jahre Betonruine aussieht.
Aber davon abgesehen: Wir hatten hier weiter vorne im Thread schonmal eine sehr ausführliche Diskussion darüber, in der die Verbotsanhänger durch die Bank daran gescheitert sind, ein "Minarett" über dessen Aussehen zu definieren. Die Dinger können, genauso wie Kirchtürme, jede beliebige Form und jedes beliebige Design haben. Um die Optik geht es bei einem Verbot also schonmal nicht. (dann wäre ein zusätzliches Verbot ja auch unnötig, denn ein harmonisches Stadtbild kann man über konventionelle Bebaubungspläne durchsetzen)




serafen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sich die großen Religionen (die hierzulande vertreten sind) in naher Zukunft mal darauf verständigen, gemeinsame Gebetshäuser zu realisieren - was wäre umgekehrt so schlimm daran, derartige Zentren zu bauen, die gleichzeitig ein Ort der Begegnung sein könnten?!


 
Einige Christen versuchen seit Jahrzehnten -ziemlich erfolglos- eine engere Bindung von Evangeln und Katholiken zu erreichen und du willst gar die Religionsgrenze überschreiten? 
Aber vom Sozialen mal ganz abgesehen:
- Praktisch unmöglich: Für ein gemeinsames Gotteshaus müssten unterschiedliche Gemeinden zum gleichen Zeitpunkt ein neues Gotteshaus bauen wollen, insbesondere die christlichen Gemeinden haben aber schon ein Problem, bestehende überhaupt voll zu bekommen.
- chronologisch unmöglich: Würde man "ein Dach" akzeptieren, bliebe immer noch das Problem mit den Gebetszeiten. Die überschneiden sich und man kann nicht zwei verschiedene Predigden gleichzeitig ablaufen lassen.
- stilistisch unmöglich: Spätestens bei der Debatte Kirchenbänke vs. Gebetsteppich werden sich die Geister scheiden
- vor allem aber Theologisch unmöglich: Selbst wenn man sich irgendwie auf einen gemeinsamen Bau mit mehreren Räumen o.ä. einigen könnte - sowohl christliche wie auch jüdische Gotteshäuser sind geweiht (Moscheen nicht, die vieler anderer, in Deutschland kleiner Religion aber afaik auch). Als Monotheist kann man ein und dasselbe Stück Boden aber nicht mehreren Göttern widmen.

Außerdem würde es zu massiven Diskussionen beim Turmbbau kommen


----------



## serafen (30. März 2011)

Na, zum Glück muss ich mich mit derlei Probleme nicht auseinandersetzen - sollte ja nur ein Denkanstoß sein 

Man könnte darüber ja zumindest für zukünftige Bauten nachdenken - alte religiöse Bauwerke würde ich auch nicht direkt abreißen wollen *ggg* - zum Thema Chronologie: ein Gebäude mit mehreren separierten Gebetsräumen/-hallen, dann wären doch auch gleichzeitige oder abweichende Messen bzw. Predigten möglich!? Damit einhergehend wäre auch das Problem der Ausstattung gelöst - sofern tatsächlich getrennte Räume vorhanden sind, stellt sich die individuelle Einrichtung insofern nicht.

Gut, den größten Knackpunkt - die Theologie - lasse ich außen vor, doch ein Gebäudekomplex heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass unterschiedliche Gebäudeteile untern "einem Dach" vereint werden könnten?!

Wollte man die Diskussion um bauliche Aspekte abkürzen, könnte man auch Jesus zitieren (wobei ich ihn seeeeehr selten bemühe *ggg*), der da sagte: 

*"Das Reich Gottes ist in dir und um dich herum, nicht in (prachtvollen) Gebäuden aus Holz und Stein. Spalt​e ein Stück Holz und ich bin da. Hebe einen Stein auf und du wirst mich finden".*


----------



## On/OFF (31. März 2011)

Was mich am Meisten stört am Glauben:, Ich kann es der Kirche nicht verzeihen , daß sie damals sehr sehr viele Genies , Wissenschaftler hingerichtet hat. Wir wären jetzt schon viel weiter....das ist unverzeihbar . Und das geschah mit Vollkshetze/Ketzerei , als Rechtfertigung an der verstrahlten (Gehirnwäsche) Bevölkerung.  unverzeihlich

PS: wie ein Vorredner schon sagte:  man sollte alle Religionsunterrichte in Schulen verbieten! , und dafür Ethik einführen.  okay, "verbieten" hab ich dazugefügt

Und ich finde Spiritualität sollte reichen  ,  und findet nicht unter einem Gruppenzwang statt. Man muss sich selbst drauf einlassen , und seinen Eigenen Standpunkt finden


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. April 2011)

serafen schrieb:


> könnte man auch Jesus zitieren (wobei ich ihn seeeeehr selten bemühe *ggg*), der da sagte:
> ....................


Wann hat er das denn zu wem gesagt? 
Am besten man entwickelt eigene Gedanken, bevor man Leute bemüht, die vom Hörensagen vor 2 Jahrtausenden irgendetwas von sich gegeben haben sollen.  

Also wäre es doch ratsam, Religionen in den rein privaten Bereich zu verlagern, bevor daraus weitere unerwünschte Resultate erwachsen. Immerhin ist es ja nicht unerheblich, was diese Institutionen und ihre Gesellschaftlichen Auswüchse den Steuerzahler kosten.


----------



## serafen (1. April 2011)

Ist nur die Frage, ob sich alle daran halten, Religion in den "privaten Bereich" zu verlagern - gerade in bezug auf den Islam oder die katholische Kirche glaube ich weniger daran (Kopftuch, Kreuz-Debatte, Minarett-Verbot, Kirchenglocken usw).

Zur Frage des Zitats: Überlieferungen gibt's ja nicht nur in der katholischen Kirche, wobei der genannte Aspekt durchaus ein Kernpfeiler christlichen Denkens und Handelns respektive des Selbstverständnisses sein sollte. Ob es tatsächlich so ist, oder danach gelebt wird, ist eine andere Frage.


----------



## dr_breen (1. April 2011)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Also wäre es doch ratsam, Religionen in den rein privaten Bereich zu verlagern, bevor daraus weitere unerwünschte Resultate erwachsen. Immerhin ist es ja nicht unerheblich, was diese Institutionen und ihre Gesellschaftlichen Auswüchse den Steuerzahler kosten.



Und es ist ebenso nicht unerheblich, was kirchliche Einrichtungen jedes Jahr an Leistungen im sozialen Bereich erbringen. Ich bin froh, dass es die Diakonie und die Caritas gibt, auch wenn so einiges schief läuft (Bezahlung von Kirchenleuten in Bayern).


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (1. April 2011)

serafen schrieb:


> ...
> Zur Frage des Zitats: Überlieferungen gibt's ja nicht nur in der katholischen Kirche, wobei der genannte Aspekt durchaus ein Kernpfeiler christlichen Denkens und Handelns respektive des Selbstverständnisses sein sollte. Ob es tatsächlich so ist, oder danach gelebt wird, ist eine andere Frage.


Die "Kernpfeiler" stehen allesamt auf Fundamenten aus Sand um bei der bildlichen Darstellung zu bleiben. Ist schon echt komisch, dass man Megatonnen an klugen Aussprüchen, welche jemand soooooo immens Wichtiges abgesondert haben soll, erst 70 Jahre nach dessen Tode aufzuschreiben gedenkt, noch dazu, so es doch genug schreibfähige Jünger gab, die das 100%ig mit Hingabe und Akribie zu seinen Leb- und Wirkzeiten hätten erledigen können. Religiöse Überlieferungen sind eine Sache - nachvollziehbare und belegbare Überlieferungen eine ganz andere.

Wer lebt schon gern nach den Regeln anderer? 95% der Menschheit sind ja nicht mal in der Lage den einfachsten Regeln menschlichen Miteinanders zu folgen. Wie dann erst 10 fundamental religiösen oder (wie im deutschen Recht) 100.000 Geboten? "Todsünden" begegnen einem am Tage mindestens 100mal. Moslems rauchen und trinken (wenn Allah mal gütigerweise wo anders hinschaut); Christen neiden dem Nachbarn sein Leben, dem nächsten die hübsche Frau oder den guten Job; Juden arbeiten auch mal am Sabbat, wenn es das Geschäft erfordert und selbst eingefleischte Krischna-Jünger werden versuchen dir ans Leder zu gehen, wenn du ihnen am Janmashtami das Püppchen aus dem blumengeschmückten Wagen stiehlst.

Menschen sind eben Menschen, ob nun religiös oder nicht, sind sie nun einmal "unvollkommen" menschlich. Um das zu ideologisch zu kompensieren und dem Gerechtigkeitssinn Genüge zu tun, braucht es einen fingierten göttlichen Ausgleich.

@dr_breen:
Wenn staatlichen Stellen diese Mittel zur Verfügung stünden, könnten sie diesen Aufgaben in gleichem Umfang nachkommen, wie es Kirche noch immer unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Nächstenliebe tut (um ihre Schäfchen bei der Herde zu halten und neue hinzu zu gewinnen). 
Die Kirchenleute werden nicht nur in Bayern von Steuergeldern bezahlt, sondern überhaupt. Die Institution Kirche lässt sich ihre Leistungen, ihren Dienst am Menschen (auch wenn man die Übergriffe an Schutzbefohlenen nicht dazu zählt), sehr sehr gut bezahlen.
http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deutschland/0,1518,699422,00.html
Zahlen und Fakten | Kirchensteuer.de - Die Kirche und unser Geld
http://www.stop-kirchensubventionen.de/


----------



## refraiser (2. April 2011)

Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Also wäre es doch ratsam, Religionen in den rein privaten Bereich zu verlagern, bevor daraus weitere unerwünschte Resultate erwachsen.


Wenn wir Religion in den privaten Bereich verlagern, schwindet aber auch die Macht entsprechender Institutionen. Wenn man einen direkten Ansprechpartner hat, mitdem man verhandeln kann wäre es besser möglich Konflikte schnell zu lösen als wenn man, mit jeder Gemeinde einzeln verhandeln muss. Gäbe es einen islamischen Papst, wäre wahrscheinlich vieles einfacher. Ich halte Religion für veraltet und Erziehung zur Religion, insbesondere durch entsprechende Institutionen für Kindesmissbrauch, aber man muss halt auch die Realitäten , vor allem in der islamisch geprägten Welt sehen.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (4. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn wir Religion in den privaten Bereich verlagern, schwindet aber auch die Macht entsprechender Institutionen. Wenn man einen direkten Ansprechpartner hat, mitdem man verhandeln kann wäre es besser möglich Konflikte schnell zu lösen als wenn man, mit jeder Gemeinde einzeln verhandeln muss. Gäbe es einen islamischen Papst, wäre wahrscheinlich vieles einfacher. Ich halte Religion für veraltet und Erziehung zur Religion, insbesondere durch entsprechende Institutionen für Kindesmissbrauch, aber man muss halt auch die Realitäten , vor allem in der islamisch geprägten Welt sehen.



Sobald Glaube institutionalisiert wird, dient er der Institution einzig und allein zum Machterhalt. Da sich aber Glaube im Kopf jedes einzelnen Gläubigen anders darstellt, haben Institutionen keinerlei Wert und deren Macht kann eben so gut missbraucht werden (was man ja an 2000 Jahren Kirchengeschichte mehr als deutlich erkennen kann). 

Wie sehen denn die Realitäten in der islamisch geprägten Welt aus?
Es gibt Hardliner, s.g. Fundamentalisten, Gemäßigte und Leute die den Glauben zu ihren Vorteilen nutzen ohne auch nur im Ansatz gläubig zu sein sowie zwischen den Gruppen jede Menge Grauzonen. Was wir hier in der "aufgeklärten", westlichen Welt für ein Bild des anderen Kulturkreises vermittelt bekommen, von dem nur ein Punkt die Religion ist, spottet jeder Beschreibung, ist geprägt von Fremdenangst und Hysterie. Die wirklichen Ursachen für den s.g. "islamistischen Terror" oder das archaische und frauenfeindliche Weltbild werden doch von den Wenigsten überhaupt wahrgenommen. Wozu auch, es ist doch besser ein simples Feinbild zu haben, dessen Vorurteile man tagtäglich medial bestätigt bekommt.


----------



## DarthLAX (4. April 2011)

On/OFF schrieb:


> Was mich am Meisten stört am Glauben:, Ich kann es der Kirche nicht verzeihen , daß sie damals sehr sehr viele Genies , Wissenschaftler hingerichtet hat. Wir wären jetzt schon viel weiter....das ist unverzeihbar . Und das geschah mit Vollkshetze/Ketzerei , als Rechtfertigung an der verstrahlten (Gehirnwäsche) Bevölkerung.  unverzeihlich
> 
> PS: wie ein Vorredner schon sagte:  man sollte alle Religionsunterrichte in Schulen verbieten! , und dafür Ethik einführen.  okay, "verbieten" hab ich dazugefügt
> 
> Und ich finde Spiritualität sollte reichen  ,  und findet nicht unter einem Gruppenzwang statt. Man muss sich selbst drauf einlassen , und seinen Eigenen Standpunkt finden



richtig (war zwar in "reli" immer gut - wurde katholisch erzogen (obwohl ursprünglich evangelisch getauft, weil meine mutter evangelisch ist, mein dad aber katholik...bei der scheidung hat man mich dann zwangskonvertiert (konnte mich ja noch nicht wehren, da ich 2 jahre alt war)) d.h. man sollte auch sowas wie taufe von KINDERN verbieten d.h. eine religion sollte man IMHO erst wählen dürfen wenn man selbst entscheiden kann und sicher gestellt ist, das man dies auch tut bzw. das die eltern da nicht mit drohungen etc. kinder beeinflussen (würde sogar so weit gehen, kinder den eltern weg zu nehmen, wenn sie ihnen ihre "religion" aufzwingen wollen, egal ob das jetzt christentum in allen seinen facetten und ausprägungen ist oder der islam etc.)

ethik ist gut, weil moralisch korrektes verhalten etc. kann man auch ohne religion (man sagt ja immer das man dafür die religion brauche....bullshit IMHO)



dr_breen schrieb:


> Und es ist ebenso nicht unerheblich, was kirchliche Einrichtungen jedes Jahr an Leistungen im sozialen Bereich erbringen. Ich bin froh, dass es die Diakonie und die Caritas gibt, auch wenn so einiges schief läuft (Bezahlung von Kirchenleuten in Bayern).



ja, vll ist dem so, aber das ginge auch ohne kirche (!) - dann müsste halt jemand anders die spenden einsammeln oder eine "sozial-steuer" erhoben werden (statt kirchensteuer, welche IMHO ungerecht ist, weil die ja nur der "anhänger" dieser gemeinschaft bezahlen muss!)



refraiser schrieb:


> Wenn wir Religion in den privaten Bereich verlagern, schwindet aber auch die Macht entsprechender Institutionen. Wenn man einen direkten Ansprechpartner hat, mitdem man verhandeln kann wäre es besser möglich Konflikte schnell zu lösen als wenn man, mit jeder Gemeinde einzeln verhandeln muss. Gäbe es einen islamischen Papst, wäre wahrscheinlich vieles einfacher. Ich halte Religion für veraltet und Erziehung zur Religion, insbesondere durch entsprechende Institutionen für Kindesmissbrauch, aber man muss halt auch die Realitäten , vor allem in der islamisch geprägten Welt sehen.



und was ist schlecht wenn die macht von organisationen schwindet die früher (und zum teil auch heute, siehe dieser korran-verbrutzel-prediger in florida) zu kriegen, genoziden, zwangskonvertierung und völkermord aufgerufen haben? - soll heißen: ich fände des sogar gut, vor allem wenn sie mit ihren sexual tabus daher kommen (katholische kirche hier vor allem) die so 1950er sind das es einfach nur schlimm ist....d.h. ich trete sowieso aus der kirche aus, sobald ich anfange zu arbeiten (!) - das ist keine drohung sondern ein versprechen.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Sobald Glaube institutionalisiert wird, dient er der Institution einzig und allein zum Machterhalt. Da sich aber Glaube im Kopf jedes einzelnen Gläubigen anders darstellt, haben Institutionen keinerlei Wert und deren Macht kann eben so gut missbraucht werden (was man ja an 2000 Jahren Kirchengeschichte mehr als deutlich erkennen kann).
> 
> Wie sehen denn die Realitäten in der islamisch geprägten Welt aus?
> Es gibt Hardliner, s.g. Fundamentalisten, Gemäßigte und Leute die den Glauben zu ihren Vorteilen nutzen ohne auch nur im Ansatz gläubig zu sein sowie zwischen den Gruppen jede Menge Grauzonen. Was wir hier in der "aufgeklärten", westlichen Welt für ein Bild des anderen Kulturkreises vermittelt bekommen, von dem nur ein Punkt die Religion ist, spottet jeder Beschreibung, ist geprägt von Fremdenangst und Hysterie. Die wirklichen Ursachen für den s.g. "islamistischen Terror" oder das archaische und frauenfeindliche Weltbild werden doch von den Wenigsten überhaupt wahrgenommen. Wozu auch, es ist doch besser ein simples Feinbild zu haben, dessen Vorurteile man tagtäglich medial bestätigt bekommt.



naja, wenn du mir einen grund nennen kannst, warum es in der heutigen welt (egal ob das früher mal "gut" war bzw. zu einem guten zweck geschah) gut sein soll, wenn islamische männer ihre frauen unterdrücken und in die anonymität eines kopftuches (bzw. bei den "hardlinern" wie du sie nennst sogar unter einen ganzkörper-schleier) zu zwingen (und frauen bzw. mädchen zu steinigen bzw. "ehren-zu-morden" die sich net dran halten.....(fordere immer noch folter und todesstrafe für jeden "ehrenmörder" weil es nur eine art mord aus ehre geben kann IMHO - der selbstmord wenn man was schlimmes getan hat (wie in japan früher üblich)) dann stimme ich dir zu, sonst aber net!

zu machterhalt: ja, deshalb gehört die kirche auch "abgeschafft" bzw. da das kaum mehr möglich ist:

aus allen öffentlichen, nicht kirchlichen, ämtern geworfen (d.h. keine priester/bischöfe etc. mehr in ETHIK-RÄTEN (ja, ETHIK d.h. kirche hat da IMHO wenig drin verloren, weil ethik und moral auch ohne uralte märchen (bibel, koran etc.) möglich ist!) oder sonstigen ämtern!) und jegliche einflussnahme gestoppt, kirchensteuer abgeschafft etc. 

mfg LAX
ps: ja wir währen wissenschaftlich erheblich weiter, wenn uns die KIRCHE nicht ins "finstere" (war ja auch finster, weil wissenschaftlich für jahrhunderte nix passiert ist) mittelalter gestürzt hätte - ich meine schaut euch das antike griechenland an oder das römische Imperium, da gab es noch technische entwicklung (ich sage nur: fussbodenheizug z.B. kannten die römer schon, im mittelalter gab es sowas nicht mehr, weil man es vergessen hatte!) und ja auch ich nehme den religionen (allen davon) das übel - ich würde die religionen wie gesagt gerne alle verbieten, aber, meine toleranz (d.h. solange mich die religionen in ruhe lassen, sind sie mir ziemlich egal, ausser: sie vergreifen sich an kindern die sich net wehren können (mehr oder weniger "zwangs-taufe" und dann noch missbrauch in kirchlichen schulen etc.) oder meinen in der politik mitspielen zu müssen, da hört es dann auf mit toleranz!) gebietet mir dies nicht zu tun (selbst wenn ich es könnte, was nie der fall sein wird)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> naja, wenn du mir einen grund nennen kannst, warum es in der heutigen welt (egal ob das früher mal "gut" war bzw. zu einem guten zweck geschah) gut sein soll, wenn islamische männer ihre frauen unterdrücken und in die anonymität eines kopftuches (bzw. bei den "hardlinern" wie du sie nennst sogar unter einen ganzkörper-schleier) zu zwingen (und frauen bzw. mädchen zu steinigen bzw. "ehren-zu-morden" die sich net dran halten.....(fordere immer noch folter und todesstrafe für jeden "ehrenmörder" weil es nur eine art mord aus ehre geben kann IMHO - der selbstmord wenn man was schlimmes getan hat (wie in japan früher üblich)) dann stimme ich dir zu, sonst aber net!


 
Ich glaube, du hast seinen Punkt überhaupt nicht verstanden. Ihm geht es um den Missbrauch von Glauben und um die Fehlinterpretation von Verhalten als religiös bedingt (z.B. Bezeichung von Frauenunterdrückung als "mulsimisch", was nur sehr eingeschränkgt haltbar ist). Wäre "Glaube" eine Sache des Gläubigen, wäre es wesentlich leichter, z.B. traditionelles Verhalten oder Propaganda als solche zu erkennen und entsprechend zu reagieren, wo heute vermeintlich religiöse Bezüge und Begründungen herbeigedichtet werden, die die Grenze zwischen Macht- und Glaubensausübung verwischen. Das geht nur, weil es Glaubensinstitutionen gibt (damit meine ich nicht nur Kirchte&Co, auch eine -religiöse- Ehe ist eine Institution)

P.S.:
Ich find deine Posts weiterhin extrem schwer zu lesen. Wie wäre es, wenn du es mal mit ein paar mehr Satzzeichen und kürzeren Sätzen versuchs? Insbesondere Mehrfachklammern gelingen dir ohnehin äußerst selten.


P.P.S.:
@All - wir befinden uns hier übrigens in einem Thread, der sich mit deutschem Baurecht beschäftigen soll...


----------



## refraiser (4. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich glaube, du hast seinen Punkt überhaupt nicht verstanden. Ihm geht es um den Missbrauch von Glauben und um die Fehlinterpretation von Verhalten als religiös bedingt (z.B. Bezeichung von Frauenunterdrückung als "mulsimisch", was nur sehr eingeschränkgt haltbar ist). Wäre "Glaube" eine Sache des Gläubigen, wäre es wesentlich leichter, z.B. traditionelles Verhalten oder Propaganda als solche zu erkennen und entsprechend zu reagieren, wo heute vermeintlich religiöse Bezüge und Begründungen herbeigedichtet werden, die die Grenze zwischen Macht- und Glaubensausübung verwischen. Das geht nur, weil es Glaubensinstitutionen gibt (damit meine ich nicht nur Kirchte&Co, auch eine -religiöse- Ehe ist eine Institution)


Wenn ein großer Teil der Anhänger des Islams Frauen unterdrückt, dann wird das wahrscheinlich nicht am Glauben, sondern an der Kultur liegen- Der Glauben prägt aber eine Kultur und eine Kultur wiederrum den Glauben, wenn also jemand eine Religion gründet, tut er das meistens im Kontext seiner Kultur und Zeit. In einer Gesellschaft die Frauen unterdrückt ist es daher unwahrscheinlicher das jmd. eine religion gründet, die sich zur Gleichberechtigung bekennt. In einem Land indem die Gleichberechtigung herrscht, ist das deutlich wahrscheinlicher. Wenn nun aber diese Religion größer wird, werden ihre Werte auch wichtiger und prägen Kulturen. Diese Werte und Ziele ändern sich mit der Zeit aber im Moment ist der Islam bezüglich seiner Auffassung über die Deutung seines Glaubens auch nicht viel weiter als das Christentum im Mittelalter. Es gibt verschiedene Wege, darauf zu reagieren, der eine, zugegebenermaßen sehr radikale Weg, heißt einfach alle wegbomben den islamisch geprägte Staaten machen der westlichen, "modernen und zivilisierten" Welt, ja Probleme. Dann gibt es so lächerliche Versuche, wie in einem Entwicklungsland Demokratie eizuführen. Andere Wege sind das Problem einfach totzuschweigen. Alles in allem ließe es sich wahrscheinlich am besten über Bildung lösen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. April 2011)

Und genau das ist der Witz beim Islam, den viele nicht erkennen: In Bezug auf Frauenrechte (nicht Pflichten!) war er zu seiner Zeit ein klarer Fortschritt. Und auch wenn er da, wie bei quasi allem, recht starr ist, schaffen es durchaus viele Muslime, die resultierenden Grundsätze mit einem modernen, westlichen Frauenbild in Einklang zu bringen. Umgekehrt schaffen es einige (fundamentalistische) Christen bekanntermaßen nicht, die Frau in einer anderen Rolle als "Mutter und Hausfrau" zu sehen.
Da liegst du mit "Bildung" genau richig - Leute dagegen, die einen bestimmten Glauben angreifen, liegen imho genauso falsch, wie diejenigen Leute, die diesen Glauben als Grund für ihre Missetaten vorhalten*.

*: Wobei man im Einzelfall natürlich genau gucken muss, was was ist.
Ehrenmorde z.B. werden vom Islam überhaupt nicht gedeckt, das ist einfach eine archaische Sitte, die in Anatolien genauso verbreitet ist, wei auf Sizilien. "Unterdrückung" von Frauen liegt in einer Grauzone - die unterstützt der Islam auch nicht, aber er gibt eine feste Rollenverteilung vor, die heute nicht immer so gleichberechtigt erscheint, wie sie mal gemeint war. Das andere wäre z.B. grausames Schlachten von Tieren. Das schreibt der Islam genauso vor, wie das Judentum


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. April 2011)

Schon klar, aber im Koran steht auch, dass man die Frau züchtigen kann, also durch Schläge oder sonst was und es sollte klar sein, dass das falsch ist (ebenso wie einiges, das in der Bibel steht), aber es gibt eben immer noch genug Leute, die sehr deutlich nach dem leben, was darin steht, egal welche Religion.
Und dass Religionen vorschreiben, wie man Tiere töten muss, dann habe ich dafür eh kein Verständnis. 

Aber die Antwort auf die grundlegende Frage des Threads ist doch recht einfach. Wenn das Bauamt den Bau einer Moschee erlaubt/verbietet und entsprechend Auflagen mitbringt, wenn erlaubt, die dann eingehalten werden müssen, dann ist doch alles geklärt.
Wenn du eine Kirche bauen willst, musst du auch erst mal eine Baugenehmigung bekommen, die fliegt einem nicht zu und ich kenne kein Bauamt, das eine 100 Meter hohe Kirche in einem Wohngebiet genehmigt.


----------



## DarthLAX (5. April 2011)

ok....sorry aber ich nehm gerne klammern...vor allem weil meine postings meist gedankenströme sind d.h. neuer gedanke der hier hin soll aka. klammer und so weiter 

baurecht ist gut, aber ein minarett sollte net nur wegen "baurecht" verboten werden, sondern auch weil der lärm stört und weil deutschland nun mal - bei aller tolleranz - kein islamisches land ist (zitiere mal nen politiker "der islam gehört historisch gesehen nicht zu deutschland" (nicht wortgenau, aber inhaltlich) - und er hat recht, schaut euch deutschland vor 55 jahren und mehr an: von islam, keine spur! (bzw. es mag hier und da jemanden gegeben haben der diesen glauben hatte) und jetzt haben wir tausende von denen, trotzdem nix dagegen das die ihre religion ausüben, aber ein "schreihals" ist dazu net nötig und ein doofer turm auch net!

mfg LAX
ps: nennt mich verrückt, aber der islam breitet sich imho zu sehr aus, schleichende islamisierung und so (wenn die mal wo sind kriegt man die von da auch nimmer weg....)


----------



## dr_breen (5. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> Baurecht ist gut, aber ein Minarett sollte nicht nur wegen dem "Baurecht" verboten werden, sondern auch weil von Moscheen eine Lärmbelästigung ausgeht und Deutschland nun mal - bei aller Toleranz - kein islamisches Land ist. Ich zitiere mal unseren neuen Innenminister "der Islam gehört historisch gesehen nicht zu Deutschland"  - er hat recht, schaut euch Deutschland vor 55 Jahren und mehr an: von Islam, keine Spur! (Es mag hier und da jemanden gegeben haben der diesem Glauben zugehörig war) und jetzt haben wir tausende von denen. Ich habe nichts dagegen, das die ihre Religion ausüben, aber ein "Schreihals" ist dazu nicht nötig und ein doofer Turm auch nicht!
> 
> mfG LAX
> P.S.: Nennt mich verrückt, aber der Islam breitet sich meiner Meinung zu sehr aus, schleichende Islamisierung und so weiter. (Wenn die mal wo sind, kriegt man die von da auch nimmer weg....)




Ich habe mir mal die Freiheit genommen deinen Text in lesbares Deutsch zu übersetzen.


Wortlaut des Zitats:





			
				 Hans-Peter Friedrich schrieb:
			
		

> „Dass aber der Islam zu Deutschland gehört, ist eine Tatsache, die sich auch aus der Historie nirgends belegen lässt.“



Herr Friedrich hat natürlich recht. Und er hätte ebenfalls recht, wenn er gesagt hätte: „Dass aber die Verwendung von Laptops zu Deutschland gehört, ist eine Tatsache, die sich auch aus der Historie nirgends belegen lässt.“
Was früher galt, gilt heute (teilweise) nicht mehr. Der Islam in Deutschland die eine Entwicklung die relativ jung ist. Die Tatsache, dass es früher anders war kann nicht als Begründung der Behauptung herhalten, dass der Islam nicht zu Deutschland gehört.
Wie ich vor ein paar Seiten geschrieben habe, ist die Assoziation von Minarett mit Lärm falsch. Es gibt Möglichkeiten die Lärmbelästigung in der Früh zu vermeiden oder zu vermindern. In Marseille setzt man Licht ein um die Muslime zum Gebet zu rufen. Ich hatte vorgeschlagen einen Radiosender zu verwenden.
Der liebe Herr Innenminister (übrigens ein Landsmann von mir) hat ebenfalls davon gesprochen, dass Deutschland christlich-jüdisch geprägt ist. Das Wort jüdisch ist wohl dem Holocaust und den guten Beziehungen zum Zentralrat der Juden geschuldet. Herr Friedrich lässt aber eine wichtige Tatsache unter den Tisch fallen, nämlich ,dass Deutschland stark von der Aufklärung geprägt ist. Sowohl im heutigen christlichen Glauben als auch in der Aufklärung ist der Toleranzgedanke ein wichtiger Bestandteil. Und wenn du sagst, dass Moscheen mit Muezzin und Minarett nicht gebaut werden dürfe, dann verstößt das gegen Artikel 4, Absatz 2 des GG (da steht: "Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet."). Das Erscheinungsbild eines Minaretts ist nicht festgelegt. Es kann aus verschiedenen Materialien bestehen und sich in der Form von anderen Minaretten unterscheiden. Zu behaupten, dass ein Minarett das Stadtbild mehr stört als ein Plattenbau oder eine moderne evangelische Kirche ist Unfug.

Schau dir die Christen an. Die kann man auch nach Strich und Faden verarschen und sie glauben immer noch an den christlichen Gott.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> baurecht ist gut, aber ein minarett sollte net nur wegen "baurecht" verboten werden, sondern auch weil der lärm stört und weil deutschland nun mal - bei aller tolleranz - kein islamisches land ist


 
Das ist ja richtig, dass Deutschland kein islamisches Land ist, aber solange wir die freie Religionsausübung garantieren, kann jeder beantragen, dass er für diese Ausübung ein entsprechendes Gebäude bekommt. Und hier kommt eben das Bauamt ins Spiel, denn ale Gebäude, die gebaut werden wollen, müssen genehmigt werden. Ebenso sind wir ein Rechtsstaat. Wenn jemand gegen etwas ist, dann hat er das Recht dagegen zu klagen oder durch eine Demonstration seinen "Unmut" gegen eine Sache Kund zu tun. Aber ob und was bei uns gebaut wird, entscheiden dann nun mal immer noch das Bauamt und gegebenenfalls das Gericht. Da muss man nichts extra verbieten.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (5. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Herr Friedrich hat natürlich recht.
> ..................


 
Wie schade, dass unser Innemini eine einfallslose Wurst auf dem Gebiet der Historie ist und so wenig mit einem historisch wirklich bedeutenden Deutschen gemein hat:

Moscheenbau im Konflikt - Ein Beitrag zur Religionsgeographie am Beispiel von Berlin-Heinersdorf | Hausarbeiten.de | Examensarbeit. Diplomarbeit, Referat, Hausarbeit, Bachelorarbeit, Masterarbeit veröffentlichen.



> ,,Alle Religionen sind gleich und gut, wenn nur die Leute, so sie professieren, ehrliche Leute sind; und wenn die Türken und Heiden kämen und wollten das Land pöplieren [ bewohnen], so wollten wir sie Moscheen und Kirchen bauen." (Friedrich der Große) (zitiert in Spiegel Special 2/2008)


 
Der Rest deines Beitrages stimmt mich da schon etwas milder auch wenn ich noch mehr ins Detail gehen möchte.

@ DarthLAX:
Es kommt immer auf den historischen Zeitabschnitt an. Heute geht man von rund 40.000 Jahren nachweisbarer Besiedlung des europäischen Raumes durch den modernen Menschen aus (Chronik der Menschheit - berbie.de). Was sind da 2000 Jahre Glaube an einen ominösen Heilbutt oder 5000 Jahre Glaube an Gäia oder Mutter Erde oder andere unbedeutende Luftnummern. Ich stelle mir immer vor, wie die Menschen 35.000 Jahre lang ohne ethischen Maßstab und moralische Vorstellung (© der Christenheit ), ohne Gesetzmäßigkeit und starke, führende Hand haben entwickeln und zusammen leben können ..... ohne sich selbst alle 100 Jahre wieder auszurotten ...

Vollkommen unerheblich davon ist doch, welche Gebäude, Steinkreise, Pyramiden und sonstigen monumentalen Bauten sie für ihren jeweiligen Wahn errichten mussten und wie viele Mitmenschen jedweder Epoche eben jenem größenwahnsinnigen religiösen Anspruchsdenken zum Opfer fallen mussten. Sei es in Kriegen gegen jeweils andere Überzeugungen, sei es aus der Verfolgung und Eliminierung Andersdenkender heraus, oder sei es auch nur, weil sie bei der Errichtung o.g. Monumentalbauten zu Tausenden den Tod fanden.
Welch göttlicher Funke der Vernichtung doch der Religion inne wohnt. 

Ah ja, noch zum Thema Lärmbelästigung und Augenkrebs: nicht jeder findet Kirchenglockengebimmel und Spitzbauten in jedem noch so kleinen deutschen Kuhkaff wirklich schön und dem kulturellen Flair zugehörig. Nicht jeder macht großartige Unterschiede zwischen den traditionellen Glaubensgewandungen der unterschiedlichen Religionen (Pinguin vs. Sackmantel) aus.

Mal was zum Thema Kultur und zwar ganz und gar ohne jüdisch-christlichen oder islamisch-koptischen oder wie auch immer frei erfundenen Bezug:
Islamdebatte: Es gilt, die Welt wieder ohne Gott zu denken | Debatte*- Frankfurter Rundschau ,

dafür dem wahrscheinlich wichtigsten Leitsatz daraus: *"Unsere Werte gehen auf die Aufklärung zurück."*
**


So, und nun wahrscheinlich weiter mit Radio Xenophobie aus der bekannten Ecke...


----------



## refraiser (6. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Witz beim Islam, den viele nicht erkennen: In Bezug auf Frauenrechte (nicht Pflichten!) war er zu seiner Zeit ein klarer Fortschritt. Und auch wenn er da, wie bei quasi allem, recht starr ist, schaffen es durchaus viele Muslime, die resultierenden Grundsätze mit einem modernen, westlichen Frauenbild in Einklang zu bringen. Umgekehrt schaffen es einige (fundamentalistische) Christen bekanntermaßen nicht, die Frau in einer anderen Rolle als "Mutter und Hausfrau" zu sehen.
> Da liegst du mit "Bildung" genau richig - Leute dagegen, die einen bestimmten Glauben angreifen, liegen imho genauso falsch, wie diejenigen Leute, die diesen Glauben als Grund für ihre Missetaten vorhalten*.
> 
> *: Wobei man im Einzelfall natürlich genau gucken muss, was was ist.
> Ehrenmorde z.B. werden vom Islam überhaupt nicht gedeckt, das ist einfach eine archaische Sitte, die in Anatolien genauso verbreitet ist, wei auf Sizilien. "Unterdrückung" von Frauen liegt in einer Grauzone - die unterstützt der Islam auch nicht, aber er gibt eine feste Rollenverteilung vor, die heute nicht immer so gleichberechtigt erscheint, wie sie mal gemeint war. Das andere wäre z.B. grausames Schlachten von Tieren. Das schreibt der Islam genauso vor, wie das Judentum


Ein Glauben wird aber praktisch, nicht theoretisch, dadurch definiert, wie die Gläubigen ihn auslegen bzw. leben. Wenn also viele Frauen in der islamischen Welt untersrückt werden, dann hat das auch etwas mit dem Glauben zu tun, da dieser auch die Kultur prägt. Die Kultur prägt aber wiederrum die Menschen oder meinst du die Menschen dort sind einfach schlechter?
Wenn nicht erkläre mir bitte, wieso diese dort bei weitem nicht so modern sind, wenn nicht wegen der Kultur.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber die Antwort auf die grundlegende Frage des Threads ist doch recht einfach. Wenn das Bauamt den Bau einer Moschee erlaubt/verbietet und entsprechend Auflagen mitbringt, wenn erlaubt, die dann eingehalten werden müssen, dann ist doch alles geklärt.
> Wenn du eine Kirche bauen willst, musst du auch erst mal eine Baugenehmigung bekommen, die fliegt einem nicht zu und ich kenne kein Bauamt, das eine 100 Meter hohe Kirche in einem Wohngebiet genehmigt.


Ich  glaube in dem Thread ging es eher um die Frage, ob wir das gut finden bzw. nichts gegen den Bau von Minaretten haben oder ob wir dagegen sind. Nicht ob der Bau nach aktuellem Recht möglich ist.



DarthLAX schrieb:


> doofer turm auch net!


Wie kann ein Turm doof sein?



DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: nennt mich verrückt, aber der islam breitet sich imho zu sehr aus, schleichende islamisierung und so (wenn die mal wo sind kriegt man die von da auch nimmer weg....)


Ich finde das sich Werte, die aktuell Werte der islamischen Welt sind, zu sehr ausbreiten. Der Auslegung des Islams durch Muslime ist wandelbar, aber nicht von heute auf morgen.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Die Tatsache, dass es früher anders war kann nicht als Begründung der Behauptung herhalten, dass der Islam nicht zu Deutschland gehört.


Dito. Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland, wie man das findet ist ein anderes Thema.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Herr Friedrich lässt aber eine wichtige Tatsache unter den Tisch fallen, nämlich ,dass Deutschland stark von der Aufklärung geprägt ist. Sowohl im heutigen christlichen Glauben als auch in der Aufklärung ist der Toleranzgedanke ein wichtiger Bestandteil.


Auch im heutigen christlichen Glauben gibt es noch Extremisten, der theoretische Glauben hat sich nur für Katholiken wirklich geändert, und auch für diese nicht besonders groß. Unfehlbar gesprochen hat der Papst wahrscheinlich nur zweimal. Die Auffassung der Kirche ist nicht zwingend für katholische Gläubige.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Und wenn du sagst, dass Moscheen mit Muezzin und Minarett nicht gebaut werden dürfe, dann verstößt das gegen Artikel 4, Absatz 2 des GG (da steht: "Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.").


Dieser Teil des Grundgesetzes ist aber nicht durch die Ewigkeitsgarantie geschützt. Man könnte also problemlos einen weiteren Absatz einfügen.



dr_breen schrieb:


> Schau dir die Christen an. Die kann man auch nach Strich und Faden verarschen und sie glauben immer noch an den christlichen Gott.


Weil sie ja auch nicht an die Kirche glauben, sondern an den Papst. Ob katholische Christen an den Papst glauben ist umstritten.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da muss man nichts extra verbieten.


Man kann aber und einige Personen wollen das offensichtlich. 



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Wie schade, dass unser Innemini eine einfallslose Wurst auf dem Gebiet der Historie ist und so wenig mit einem historisch wirklich bedeutenden Deutschen gemein hat:
> 
> Moscheenbau im Konflikt - Ein Beitrag zur Religionsgeographie am Beispiel von Berlin-Heinersdorf | Hausarbeiten.de | Examensarbeit. Diplomarbeit, Referat, Hausarbeit, Bachelorarbeit, Masterarbeit veröffentlichen.


Was willst du mir mit dem Link sagen?



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Vollkommen unerheblich davon ist doch, welche Gebäude, Steinkreise, Pyramiden und sonstigen monumentalen Bauten sie für ihren jeweiligen Wahn errichten mussten und wie viele Mitmenschen jedweder Epoche eben jenem größenwahnsinnigen religiösen Anspruchsdenken zum Opfer fallen mussten. Sei es in Kriegen gegen jeweils andere Überzeugungen, sei es aus der Verfolgung und Eliminierung Andersdenkender heraus, oder sei es auch nur, weil sie bei der Errichtung o.g. Monumentalbauten zu Tausenden den Tod fanden.
> Welch göttlicher Funke der Vernichtung doch der Religion inne wohnt.


Ein extrem großer Teil der Christen hat diese Epoche aber hinter sich gelassen. In disem Thread geht es um das aktuelle Probleme das eine weit entwickelte Kultur, wie die der Aufklärung, auf eine im Vergleich rückständige trifft und mit ihr interagieren muss.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> Mal was zum Thema Kultur und zwar ganz und gar ohne jüdisch-christlichen oder islamisch-koptischen oder wie auch immer frei erfundenen Bezug:
> Islamdebatte: Es gilt, die Welt wieder ohne Gott zu denken | Debatte*- Frankfurter Rundschau ,


Dieser bericht sagt das der Islam schon immer zu Deutschland gehörte. Das stimmt so nicht, aufjedenfall wenn man Zugehörigkeit auch von der Zahl der Gläubigen abhängig macht.
Verlässliche Zahlen sind schwer zu finden, aber 1930 gab es etwa 1000 Musime in Deutschland. Man kann davon ausgehen, das es davor nicht so unglaublich viel mehr gab. Die hohe Anzahl der Türken in Deutschland ab dem ersten Weltkrieg ist durch Kriegsgefangene zu erklären. Sie sank aber in den Folgejahren aber sehr schnell wieder.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> dafür dem wahrscheinlich wichtigsten Leitsatz daraus: *"Unsere Werte gehen auf die Aufklärung zurück."*
> **


Was auch noch niemand bezweifelt hat.



Fanator-II-701 schrieb:


> So, und nun wahrscheinlich weiter mit Radio Xenophobie aus der bekannten Ecke...


Wenn du so einen Vorwurf in den Raum stellst, wäre es schön wenn du ihn auch begründest und die Person persönlich anschreibst. Wenn ich gemeint bin, können wir das gerne klären.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Ich  glaube in dem Thread ging es eher um die Frage, ob wir das gut finden bzw. nichts gegen den Bau von Minaretten haben oder ob wir dagegen sind. Nicht ob der Bau nach aktuellem Recht möglich ist.


 
Richtig, aber da es bei uns kein Volksentscheid geben wird, kann man nur über den rechtlichen Weg gegen an gehen, wenn man nicht möchte, dass ein Minarett in der Nähe der Wohnung gebaut wird, klagen und demonstrieren, das ist das Recht eines Bürgers im Rechtsstaat, sonst nichts.
Wer also dagegen ist, kann das machen oder eben damit leben.


----------



## refraiser (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Richtig, aber da es bei uns kein Volksentscheid geben wird,


Was auch gut ist.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> kann man nur über den rechtlichen Weg gegen an gehen, wenn man nicht möchte, dass ein Minarett in der Nähe der Wohnung gebaut wird, klagen und demonstrieren, das ist das Recht eines Bürgers im Rechtsstaat, sonst nichts.
> Wer also dagegen ist, kann das machen oder eben damit leben.


Die Fragestellung des Threads war aber wie wir ein Minarettverbot in Deutschland fänden, nicht ob der Bürger die Möglichkeit hat, ein Minarettverbot durchzusetzen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Durchsetzen kann das keiner, aber wenn man dagegen ist, weiß man, was getan werden kann.
Am Stammtisch dagegen labern bringt nichts und das hier ist nichts anders als ein Stammtisch.


----------



## Icejester (6. April 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ps: nennt mich verrückt, aber der islam breitet sich imho zu sehr aus, schleichende islamisierung und so (wenn die mal wo sind kriegt man die von da auch nimmer weg....)


 
Das Schlimmste an der Sache: Nur wegen denen gibt's in Mensen, Kantinen etc. mal echt so gut wie kein anständiges Schnitzel mehr. Immer nur dieser Geflügelquatsch. Ich könnte manchmal wirklich ausrasten! Das einzig gute an der Sache ist, daß man manchen von denen wirklich erzählen kann, Cordon Bleu wäre nur Geflügel.


----------



## refraiser (6. April 2011)

Icejester schrieb:


> Das Schlimmste an der Sache: Nur wegen denen gibt's in Mensen, Kantinen etc. mal echt so gut wie kein anständiges Schnitzel mehr. Immer nur dieser Geflügelquatsch. Ich könnte manchmal wirklich ausrasten! Das einzig gute an der Sache ist, daß man manchen von denen wirklich erzählen kann, Cordon Bleu wäre nur Geflügel.


Was für ein qualifizierter Beitrag.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Durchsetzen kann das keiner, aber wenn man dagegen ist, weiß man, was getan werden kann.
> Am Stammtisch dagegen labern bringt nichts und das hier ist nichts anders als ein Stammtisch.


Wie meinst du das?
Ich habe meine Meinung/Antwort begründet und belegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Wie meinst du das?
> Ich habe meine Meinung/Antwort begründet und belegt.


 
Das ist allgemein bezogen, guck dir doch die Statements hier an.
Beim Stammtisch gibts 2 von 10, die mit Plan antworten, die anderen labern nur in den Raum und steigern sich hinein, in was auch immer.

In meiner Nähe wird garantiert kein Minarett gebaut, auch in 50 Jahren nicht, daher interessiert mich das nicht, und wenn einer davon "betroffen" ist, dann soll er sich eben beschweren gehen, wenn es ihm stört.


----------



## refraiser (6. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist allgemein bezogen, guck dir doch die Statements hier an.
> Beim Stammtisch gibts 2 von 10, die mit Plan antworten, die anderen labern nur in den Raum und steigern sich hinein, in was auch immer.
> 
> In meiner Nähe wird garantiert kein Minarett gebaut, auch in 50 Jahren nicht, daher interessiert mich das nicht, und wenn einer davon "betroffen" ist, dann soll er sich eben beschweren gehen, wenn es ihm stört.


Nur weil es einige Beiträge gab, die eine relativ absrude Meinung vertraten und dazu auch noch nicht begründeten, hält das doch nicht von einer sachlichen Diskussion ab.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. April 2011)

Klar kannst du sachlich begründen, aber schon ein paar "außerplanmäßige" Beiträge ziehen das Niveau eines Threads nach unten.

Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich mal angekreuzt habe, ich denke mal, "_nein, will ich nicht_", aber ich will auch keine Kirchen in meiner Nähe habe, dagegen würde ich dann wohl auch klagen, wenns sein muss.
Ich will auch kein AKW in meiner Nähe haben. 
Gegen Windkraftanlagen hab ich nichts (sofern sie nicht in meinem Garten stehen ), bei uns in der Nähe gibts welche, ich kann sie aber nicht sehen, weil ein Wald davor ist.


----------



## JePe (7. April 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Schau dir die Christen an. Die kann man auch nach Strich und Faden verarschen und(...)


 
... trotzdem stuermen die kein UN-Buero und enthaupten nicht den, der sie verarscht hat. Weiss Gott (sic!) eine rueckstaendige Religion.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich mal angekreuzt habe,


 
Die gewählte Option wird dir kursiv angezeigt 




refraiser schrieb:


> Ein Glauben wird aber praktisch, nicht theoretisch, dadurch definiert, wie die Gläubigen ihn auslegen bzw. leben. Wenn also viele Frauen in der islamischen Welt untersrückt werden, dann hat das auch etwas mit dem Glauben zu tun, da dieser auch die Kultur prägt. Die Kultur prägt aber wiederrum die Menschen oder meinst du die Menschen dort sind einfach schlechter?
> Wenn nicht erkläre mir bitte, wieso diese dort bei weitem nicht so modern sind, wenn nicht wegen der Kultur.



Mit Kultur bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Natürlich kannst du auch die Religion als vollständigen Bestandteil dieser definieren (zu Recht) - aber hier geht es ja um die umgekehrte Richtung und die ist falsch. Nicht alle, die "den Islam" leben, haben z.B. die arabische Kultur als Hintergrund und erst recht nicht leben nicht alle deren negativen Komponenten, die je nach Auslegung sogar dem Islam selbst wiedersprechen. D.h. wenn du dich von der Glaubenstheorie lösen und dich an der individuellen Lebensweise der Gläubigen orientieren willst, dann musst du tatsächlich individuell jeden einzelnen betrachten. Eine allgemeine Aussage über "Moslems" lässt sich nur nur aus dem Koran heraus ableiten (und selbst da muss man oft noch unterschiedliche Übersetzungen berücksichtigen), denn das ist das einzige, was sie neben der eigentlichen Bezeichnung gemeinsam haben.



> Ich  glaube in dem Thread ging es eher um die Frage, ob wir das gut finden bzw. nichts gegen den Bau von Minaretten haben oder ob wir dagegen sind. Nicht ob der Bau nach aktuellem Recht möglich ist.



Es geht in diesem Thread vor allem darum, warum man etwas dagegen hat. Da spielt es also durchaus eine Rolle, welche Aspekte (Stadtbild, Lärmbelästigung) bereits von dem aktuellen Recht abgedeckt werden, denn jemand, der ein neues Verbot fordert, hat offensichtlich einen weiteren Grund, gegen Minarette zu sein. (wobei hier im Thread iirc bislang keiner direkt genannt und nur Religions- bzw. Ausländerfeindlichkeit angedeutet wurde)


----------



## Sheldon Cooper (7. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nicht alle, die "den Islam" leben, haben z.B. die arabische Kultur als Hintergrund und erst recht nicht leben nicht alle deren negativen Komponenten, die je nach Auslegung sogar dem Islam selbst wiedersprechen.


 
Der Koran ist aber in arabisch verfasst und es ist nicht erlaubt, zumindest nicht fuer glaeubige Menschen, ihn in einer anderen Sprache als arabisch zu lesen oder aus ihm vorzulesen.
Der Moslem, der wirklich glaeubig ist, lernt arabisch, um den Koran richtig lesen und richtig verstehen zu koennen.

Da ich nicht mehr in Deutschland lebe betrifft es mich nicht mehr aber ich kann die verstehen, die gegen so ein Gebaeude sind. Mir sind Kirchen auch lieber, das liegt aber bestimmt daran, dass ich so erzogen wurde.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2011)

Er darf übersetzt werden, er wird übersetzt und mehrere hundert Millionen Muslime dürften nicht in der Lage sein, dass Original zu lesen geschweige denn zu verstehen (was bei einem 1400 Jahre alten Text mehr als schlechte Kenntnisse der heutigen Hochsprache gleichen Names vorraussetzt). Strenggenommen dürften die Übersetzungen nicht als heilig gelten und den Muslim zu nichts verpflichten - das stimmt. Aber Übersetzungen sind ein beliebtes Hilfsmittel und wie man die Handhabung dieser Problematik in sich ist ein weiter Fall von "man kann keine Aussage über jemanden Treffen, von dem man nur weiß, dass er sich als "Moslem" bezeichnet".


----------



## Icejester (7. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht mehr, was ich mal angekreuzt habe, ich denke mal, "_nein, will ich nicht_",[...]


 
Deine eigene Wahl ist in der Ergebnisübersicht oben kursiv geschrieben. Du kannst das also jederzeit nachvollziehen.

Edit: Ach so. Hatte Ruyven ja schon geschrieben. Hab ich nicht gesehen.


----------



## refraiser (7. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Kultur bist du auf dem richtigen Weg. Natürlich kannst du auch die Religion als vollständigen Bestandteil dieser definieren (zu Recht) - aber hier geht es ja um die umgekehrte Richtung und die ist falsch. Nicht alle, die "den Islam" leben, haben z.B. die arabische Kultur als Hintergrund


Mir ging es auch nicht alle Muslime zu pauschalisieren, sondern viel eher auf eine starke Häufung dieser Phänomene in einer islamorientierten Welt wie der arabischen hinzuweißen. Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, das nicht alle Muslime so leben, aber es gibt in der Gruppe der Muslime eben eine, im Vergleich zu z.B. dem Christentum extrem stark ausgeprägt. Oder willst du mir erzählen das die arabische Welt bezogen auf ihre Kultur fortschrittlicher ist als die westliche, insbesondere die europäische?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> und erst recht nicht leben nicht alle deren negativen Komponenten, die je nach Auslegung sogar dem Islam selbst wiedersprechen.


Nochmals, eine Religion wird praktisch dadurch definiert, wie sie gelebt wird. Dabei muss man natürlich den Großteil der Muslime sehen und der ist nunmal nicht so fortschrittlich wie z.B. der Großteil der Europäer. Das es dort auch große Gruppen gibt, die sehr fortschrittlich leben und sich in ihrem Wertefundament nicht besonders vom Großteil der Einwohner der westlichen Welt unterscheiden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine allgemeine Aussage über "Moslems" lässt sich nur nur aus dem Koran heraus ableiten (und selbst da muss man oft noch unterschiedliche Übersetzungen berücksichtigen), denn das ist das einzige, was sie neben der eigentlichen Bezeichnung gemeinsam haben.


Hier sind wir wieder bei der unterschiedlichen Auslegung des Korans, obwohl er eigentlich nicht interpretierbar ist. Ich beziehe mich in meinen Äußerungen immer auf den Großteil der von mir genannten Gruppe, mir ist auch klar das es immer Außnahmen gibt. Innerhalb der verschiedenen Erdregionen, gibt es je nach Region durchaus große Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den Muslimen, z.B. ist in der arabischen Welt in vielen Fällen ein sehr konservatives Frauenbild vorhanden.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es geht in diesem Thread vor allem darum, warum man etwas dagegen hat. Da spielt es also durchaus eine Rolle, welche Aspekte (Stadtbild, Lärmbelästigung) bereits von dem aktuellen Recht abgedeckt werden, denn jemand, der ein neues Verbot fordert, hat offensichtlich einen weiteren Grund, gegen Minarette zu sein. (wobei hier im Thread iirc bislang keiner direkt genannt und nur Religions- bzw. Ausländerfeindlichkeit angedeutet wurde)


Ich sehe im Startpost keine explizite Frage nach dem warum, das man das trotzdem begründen sollte ist aber natürlich richtig:


Shi schrieb:


> Wollte mal fragen was ihr von einem Minarettverbot in Deutschland haltet.
> 
> Euer Shi.
> 
> (Und ja, ich weiß dass es schon einen Fred dazu gibt- aber das hier ist ein Umfragefred)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Mir ging es auch nicht alle Muslime zu pauschalisieren,


 
Politische Entscheidungen über eine Gruppe treffen aber pauschal eine ganze Gruppe und sollten somit nicht auf Grundlage von Vorurteilen getroffen werden, die nur auf einen Teil der Gruppe zutreffen.


----------



## refraiser (7. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Politische Entscheidungen über eine Gruppe treffen aber pauschal eine ganze Gruppe und sollten somit nicht auf Grundlage von Vorurteilen getroffen werden, die nur auf einen Teil der Gruppe zutreffen.


Wo habe ich denn geschrieben, das ich alle Muslime gleich behandeln möchte. Ich wünsche mir eine wirksame Assimilation, die unter anderem durch eine gezieltere Einwanderung deutlich einfacher wäre.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. April 2011)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die gewählte Option wird dir kursiv angezeigt



Dann hab ich "_mir egal_" angekreuzt, was auch Ok ist.



refraiser schrieb:


> Hier sind wir wieder bei der unterschiedlichen Auslegung des Korans, obwohl er eigentlich nicht interpretierbar ist. Ich beziehe mich in meinen Äußerungen immer auf den Großteil der von mir genannten Gruppe, mir ist auch klar das es immer Außnahmen gibt. Innerhalb der verschiedenen Erdregionen, gibt es je nach Region durchaus große Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen den Muslimen, z.B. ist in der arabischen Welt in vielen Fällen ein sehr konservatives Frauenbild vorhanden.



Natürlich ist er interpretierbar, ebenso wie die Bibel auch. Solche Bücher, die eben sehr alt sind und Geschichten beinhalten, die unzählige Leute zusammengetragen haben, die immer wieder weiter verbreitet/übersetzt wurde, kannst du nicht Wort für Wort nehmen, das musst du eben für dich interpretieren. Irgendwelche Islamisten nehmen halt das raus, was sie brauchen. Christliche Rechte machen das auch.


----------



## Gast1919 (8. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ging es auch nicht alle Muslime zu pauschalisieren, sondern viel eher auf eine starke Häufung dieser Phänomene in einer islamorientierten Welt wie der arabischen hinzuweißen. Mir ist sehr wohl bewusst, das nicht alle Muslime so leben, aber es gibt in der Gruppe der Muslime eben eine, im Vergleich zu z.B. dem Christentum extrem stark ausgeprägt. Oder willst du mir erzählen das die arabische Welt bezogen auf ihre Kultur fortschrittlicher ist als die westliche, insbesondere die europäische?
> 
> Nochmals, eine Religion wird praktisch dadurch definiert, wie sie gelebt wird. Dabei muss man natürlich den Großteil der Muslime sehen und der ist nunmal nicht so fortschrittlich wie z.B. der Großteil der Europäer. Das es dort auch große Gruppen gibt, die sehr fortschrittlich leben und sich in ihrem Wertefundament nicht besonders vom Großteil der Einwohner der westlichen Welt unterscheiden.
> 
> ...



Habt ihr etwa das Osmanische Reich vergessen unter Führung von Süleyman?
Oder als Salahuddin damals dir Kreuzritter besiegt hat.
Und selbst die Römer die Muslime gefürchtet haben.

Jedes Reich wird mal Mächtig & dann irgendwann wieder zugrunde gehen.

Nun war Amerika an der Macht im Fortschritt & morgen ist es China & Vllt. übermorgen Indien.


----------



## Fanator-II-701 (8. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


>


Ich habe dich nirgendwo zitiert oder angesprochen.
Der erste Beitrag ging an dr_breen wobei der Link als Quellnachweis zum Zitat gehört und Zweites war explizit an DarthLAX gerichtet, von dem auf den letzten Seiten vornehmlich die etwas eigenartigen Ressentiments stammten.
Falls noch Klärungsbedarf besteht, gern auch per PM.


----------



## refraiser (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Natürlich ist er interpretierbar, ebenso wie die Bibel auch. Solche Bücher, die eben sehr alt sind und Geschichten beinhalten, die unzählige Leute zusammengetragen haben, die immer wieder weiter verbreitet/übersetzt wurde, kannst du nicht Wort für Wort nehmen, das musst du eben für dich interpretieren. Irgendwelche Islamisten nehmen halt das raus, was sie brauchen. Christliche Rechte machen das auch.


Man darf den Koran nicht interpretieren und jede Übersetzung ist eine Interpretation.



youcefdar schrieb:


> Habt ihr etwa das Osmanische Reich vergessen unter Führung von Süleyman?
> Oder als Salahuddin damals dir Kreuzritter besiegt hat.
> Und selbst die Römer die Muslime gefürchtet haben.
> 
> ...


Das ist so nicht sicher, ein Land das immer forscht, über ein starkes Militär und eine starke Wirtschaft und keine sonstigen großen Probleme hat, wird nicht einfach so zugrunde gehen. Ich glaube nicht an diesen Grundsatz, spätestens die Globalisierung hat ihn außer Kraft gesetzt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (9. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Man darf den Koran nicht interpretieren und jede Übersetzung ist eine Interpretation.


 
Er wird aber interpretiert oder wie erklärst du dir dann, wieso islamistische Terrorgruppen das gleiche Werk zitieren wie gelehrten an den Universitäten (oder in zweit klassischen Talkshows in Deutschland)?


----------



## refraiser (9. April 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Er wird aber interpretiert oder wie erklärst du dir dann, wieso islamistische Terrorgruppen das gleiche Werk zitieren wie gelehrten an den Universitäten (oder in zweit klassischen Talkshows in Deutschland)?


Das heißt nicht das man es darf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2011)

Wer sollte es denn verbieten? Im Koran selbst steht afaik nichts dazu und es gibt seit Urzeiten begleitende, interpretierende und übersetze Texte. Die sind dann nicht mehr heilig und der Gläubige sollte beim Original bleiben - aber sie sind nicht verboten. Und schon das Lesen eines Textes, zumal eines so alten Textes, ist eine Form der Interpretation.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

refraiser schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht das man es darf.


 
Man darf vieles nicht, aber erklär mal den Islamisten, dass sie den Koran für ihre Zwecke nicht mehr missbrauchen dürfen, denen ist das völlig egal, da wird das so hingebogen, dass es in ihr Programm passt.
Das ist immer so, du nimmst du das aus einem Text heraus, was für dich relevant ist, alles andere lässt du untern Tisch fallen.
Jesus soll auch immer die andere Wange hinhalten, trotzdem gibts auch Texte, dass man zu den Waffen greifen soll, aber weder im Koran, noch in der Bibel steht was von Sprengstoffgürtel oder Raktenwerfern drin, daher ist das immer Auslegungssache.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. April 2011)

Ja so ist es meist, der Glauben wird sich so lange zurecht gebogen bis es paßt. Wer sehr Gläubig ist, ist ja auch eher zu manipulieren. Ich behaupte mal das die Glaubensrichtung da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. April 2011)

Es reicht schon, wenn du eine charismatische Persönlichkeit hast, dann kannst du den Leuten praktisch alles erzählen und die glauben dir jedes Wort.


----------



## DarthLAX (12. April 2011)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ja so ist es meist, der Glauben wird sich so lange zurecht gebogen bis es paßt. Wer sehr Gläubig ist, ist ja auch eher zu manipulieren. Ich behaupte mal das die Glaubensrichtung da eher eine untergeordnete Rolle spielt.


 
dem stimme ich zu!

ich meine viele dieser "extremen" (man könnte sie auch RADIKAL oder FUNDAMENTALISTISCH nennen) folgen ihrem gewählten "propheten" (sei dies der papst, ein iranischer mulla oder irgendwer anderes) in so gut wie allen dingen, auch wenn diese schlecht für sie selbst sind....bin deshalb froh das ich aus der "zwickmühle" (aka. religion und glaube) raus bin....atheist und stolz drauf!

mfg LAX
ps: sicher mich kann man auch manipulieren, aber nicht so einfach wie die leute die glauben....


----------



## On/OFF (15. April 2011)

Ich frag mich wie die Leute damit umgehen In ihren Köpfen , die an Religionen glauben egal welche , haben ja alle irgendwie ihren Gott ,Allah...usw . Weil der "Gott" ( cheffe der Religion will ja immer nur das Beste für die Gläubigen. 
Wie die Leute  mit der Gier des Menschen bzw der Vernichtung Verseuchung des Planeten umgehen in ihren Köpfen /Geist?  Ist das in Ordnung was hier abläuft oder sagt jeder Gott:  Allah, Jesus ... blabla bla  , Ja das ist ok ?  Dann sind die sich ja alle untereinander einig die Götter oder ?   Aber warum gibts dannn Glaubenskriege ?    Fragen über Fragen ,   was fürn Bullshit

Was jetzt in Japan passiert ist, das ist okay? ....Die Götter haben es so gewollt , also heult nicht rum ............. Ne Runde beten und dann passt wieder  ....   Hatt das Gott wirklich gewollt das in Japan  ,   das ist die Frage!

Vielleicht waren die Japaner einfach nur böse und mussten bestraft werden.....    ka        , vielleicht wegen sinnlosen Dolphin and Wale - slaughtering  ( verweise auf youtube "the Cove" ) ka . Weiss ja nicht was die sonst noch verbrochen haben .. Oder wurden die wegen Dummheit bestraft ( haufen Atomkraftwerke dahin zuklatschen , direct ans Meer in einem Erdbebengebiet ....lol   omg , hätte man die nicht auf wenigstens 100m ü NN bauen können ) )  . Oder gibt es gar keinen Gott ^^  Und man nennt es einfach Selbstzerstörung . Religionen sind vielleicht auch der Ausgleich für Selbstzerstörung  , weil man es sonst nicht fassen könnte bzw wahrhaben will .

 Religion behindert uns daran es wahrzuhaben bzw zu begreifen , das wir unseren Planeten vernichten. Und wo ist dann der gewisse Gott ?  lcherlich


----------



## Aufpassen (19. April 2011)

Dieses Leben ist laut dem Koran eine Herausforderung & für viele Dinge auf der Welt sind wir selber veranwortlich.


----------



## Ifosil (11. Mai 2011)

Es gibt keinen Grund Minaretten zu verbieten. Unwissenheit und Vorurteile gepaart mit Angst, lassen hier wohl einige(nicht alle) auf [ja] klicken.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

Wir haben in Deutschland die Glaubensfreiheit - da kann ich den Ausdruck des Glaubens (Kirchturm, Minarett) nicht verbieten.
Gilt allerdings nur solange, wie andere nicht beeinträchtigt oder bedroht werden und auch nicht zu Straftaten aufgerufen wird.
Aber: dieser Grundsatz gilt ohne Einschränkung - für jeden Glauben, auch das Christentum.

Im Klartext: wenn ich Minarette verbieten will, muss ich auch Kirchtürme verbieten.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Wir haben in Deutschland die Glaubensfreiheit - da kann ich den Ausdruck des Glaubens (Kirchturm, Minarett) nicht verbieten.


 
Vor dem Glaube steht aber immer noch das Baurecht und das muss man erst mal genehmigt bekommen.
Bei uns im Dorf gibts eine Kirche, die nicht nach Kirche aussieht, weil sie es nicht durfte.


----------



## HAWX (8. Juni 2011)

[Ja] Wir sind in Deutschland!


----------



## Manicmanuel (8. Juni 2011)

[Ja] mich nerven sogar Kirchturmglocken... brauch da nicht noch gebetsschreiende Ausländer auf irgendwelchen Türmen


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juni 2011)

[Nein]

Das deutsche Grundgesetz (GG) sichert die Religionsfreiheit in Art. 4 Absatz 1, 2:
„(1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.“
„(2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.“


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> [Nein]
> 
> Das deutsche Grundgesetz (GG) sichert die Religionsfreiheit in Art. 4 Absatz 1, 2:
> „(1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.“
> „(2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.“


 
Das hat aber mit dem Bauen von religiösen Gebäuden nichts zu tun.


----------



## Schienenbruch (8. Juni 2011)

Irrtum!

Das Grundgesetz geht vor das Baurecht!


----------



## Manicmanuel (8. Juni 2011)

Aber man kann auch ohne Minarett Glauben, ich denke nicht, dass das gleich eine Grundlage für den Bau ist.... Anderes Beispiel wäre der Jamaikaner der wegen dem Betäubungsmittelgesetz hier seinen Glauben nicht "ausüben" darf... der darf auch keine Illegalen Pflanzen züchten nur weil er glaubt....... 
Da muss schon eine Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt werden.... Brauchts des überhaupt oder reich die Moschee nicht aus-----?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

Schienenbruch schrieb:


> Irrtum!
> 
> Das Grundgesetz geht vor das Baurecht!



Das sehe ich nicht.
Jeder kann seinem Glauben nachgehen, dafür muss es kein Gebäude geben und wenn eins gebaut wird, muss es sich dem allgemeinen Baurecht beugen.


----------



## Aufpassen (8. Juni 2011)

Manicmanuel schrieb:


> Aber man kann auch ohne Minarett Glauben, ich denke nicht, dass das gleich eine Grundlage für den Bau ist.... Anderes Beispiel wäre der Jamaikaner der wegen dem Betäubungsmittelgesetz hier seinen Glauben nicht "ausüben" darf... der darf auch keine Illegalen Pflanzen züchten nur weil er glaubt.......
> Da muss schon eine Verhältnismäßigkeit gewahrt werden.... Brauchts des überhaupt oder reich die Moschee nicht aus-----?


 
Es gibt ja nicht mal viele richtigen Moscheen in Deutschland.
Die meisten sind kleine Gebetshäuser, wo der Platz immer mehr mangelt.


----------



## OvB (8. Juni 2011)

Braucht man unbedingt ein Gottehaus um zu beten? Du kannst doch genauso gut zu Hause beten, falls es dir in der Moschee zu eng ist.


----------



## davehimself (10. Juni 2011)

nein !

keiner wird gezwungen in eine kiche zu gehen oder kirchensteuer zu zahlen. solange es keinen anderen belästigt, soll doch bitte jeder selbst entscheiden ob er in eine kirche geht oder nicht. bevor man sich über solch ein verbot gedanken macht, sollte man sich lieber mal um wichtigere "verbote" kümmern.


----------



## OSche (22. Juni 2011)

Nein !
1. Religionsfreiheit und wenn sie zum Beten Minarette wollen/brauchen, sollen sie doch welche bauen
2. Christen haben doch auch in jedem Dorf eine Kirche
3. Wir reden immer von Integration, schließen ihre Kultur aber aus ?
4. Ich habe oft gelesen: "in der Türkei darf man auch keine Kirchen bauen". Mal zum Nachdenken, ist jeder Muslim Türke ? Ist zweimal Unrecht Recht ? Und sollten wir in einem Rechtsstaat Leute diskriminieren, weil Christen in der Türkei diskriminiert werden ?


----------



## zøtac (22. Juni 2011)

Die ham doch ihre Moschen zum beten, wozu brauchen die noch irgendwelche Türme 
Ich mein, sie sollen glauben was sie wollen, heilige Kühe, Superman aka Gott, aber irgendwann gehts zu weit. Ausländer sollen sich an Deutschland anpassen, nicht Deutschland an Ausländer. Ist ja schon schlimm genug das ihr überall Kirchen stehen, irgendwann ist alles voller geistlicher Gebäude.
Wir könnten ja noch nen Buddhistischen Tempel in die Münchner Fußgängerzone stellen...

Meine Meinung.


----------



## eXtra (22. Juni 2011)

Also ich bin glaeubiger Christ , und ich finde es nicht schlimm , wir haben Kirchen , die sollen auch ihre eigenen Kirchen haben und ihren Glauben ausleben , das ist so als wenn jemand euch eure Grafikkarte ausm Pc nimmt..


----------



## Schienenbruch (23. Juni 2011)

Zotac: Du kannst ja mal 'ne Kirche ohne Turm bauen - das gibbet auch Ärger.
OK, es gibt einige - wenige - ohne Turm, aber normalerweise gehören Kirche und Turm zusammen.
Und das gilt auch für Moschee und Minarett.

Ich bin ungläubig - weil so erzogen - und wohne gegenüber einer Kirche.
Die Glocken strahlen genau auf mein Schlafzimmer - wenn die loslegen, stehe ich senkrecht im Bett, was bei Vollschichtdienst schon mal passieren kann.
Dennoch würde ich nie auf die Idee kommen, Turm und/oder Glocken verbieten zu wollen (auch solche Leute gibt es - und die ziehen teilweise sogar vor Gericht!).

Ich sehe das bei Minaretten genauso - das ist nunmal der Preis der Religionsfreiheit.

Wenn man Minaretts grundsätzlich verbieten will, muss man - Stichwort Gleichbehandlung; steht im Grundgesetz _und_ den Menschenrechten - auch Kirchtürme und Kirchenglocken verbieten.
Kann ja mal wer versuchen - da würde selbst ich Sturm gegen laufen!

Grüße

Jochen


----------



## Darkfleet85 (24. Juni 2011)

Wenn die Muslime in ihren Länder genauso viele Kirchen bauen, ok.

Bin zwar Atheist, naja, wer's braucht ..


----------



## Ifosil (24. Juni 2011)

*nicht ernst nehmen*

[x] Ja: Bildzeitungsleser, RTL Fanboys, wohne noch bei Mutti, habe keine Ahnung von Demokratie und Rechtsstaat.

[x] Nein: keine Bildzeitungsleser, keine RTL Fanboys, wohnen nichtmehr bei Mutti, haben Ahnung von Demokratie und Rechtstaat.

*wieder ernst nehmen*

Bitte nicht auf die Goldwage legen ^^


----------



## martinger (25. Juni 2011)

anlässig dieser Debatte, mein Beitrag.
Bilder wurden diese Woche in Istanbul geschossen.

http://666kb.com/i/bunn8xw1pokrwegiy.jpg

http://666kb.com/i/bunna4fsm6aoy750q.jpg

Aber hey, hauptsache man basht gegen die phösen muslime...


----------



## Speed-E (25. Juni 2011)

[Ja]

Das deutsche Grundgesetz (GG) sichert die Religionsfreiheit in Art. 4 Absatz 1, 2:
„(1) Die Freiheit des Glaubens, des Gewissens und die Freiheit des  religiösen und weltanschaulichen Bekenntnisses sind unverletzlich.“
„(2) Die ungestörte Religionsausübung wird gewährleistet.“

....auch ohne Minarett.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

Ich schlage vor, Du unterlässt solche beleidigenden Bemerkungen wie 'Jodelturm'!


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Gibt es ein Gesetz in dem steht, dass eine Moschee ein Minarett braucht?
Es gibt doch auch Kirchen die nicht unbedingt auf den ersten Blick nach einer Kirche aussehen.


----------



## Schienenbruch (25. Juni 2011)

Es gibt aber auch kein Gesetz, dass ein Minarett verbietet.....

Und auf die hässlichen Dinger wie bei mir gegenüber, deren Turm wie ein Schornstein aussieht, kann ich auch verzichten!


----------



## Threshold (25. Juni 2011)

Wenn man aber eine Moschee bauen kann jedoch kein Minarett genehmigt bekommt dann sollen sie doch ihre Moschee bauen, nur eben ohne Turm.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Juni 2011)

Da in diesem Thread seit > einem Jahr sachliche Diskussionen mit neuen Inhalten allenfalls abseits des eigentlichen Themas geführt wurden und jetzt schon wieder Posts geschrieben werden, die Zeigenossen als beleidigend finden, schließe ich hiermit.

Sollte sich doch noch jemand finden, der irgendwas zum Thema beitragen möchte, dass noch nicht gesagt wurde, soll er mir ne PM schicken.


----------

